# Verlaufs Geschichte



## Silenzz (7. Oktober 2007)

Also, ich hab mir vorgestellt, das man eine Geschichte anfängt, und man sie weiterführt, aber von euch den buffianern^^

Thema:Raid auf Ogg..

Bitte erzählt von eurem eigenen chara^^ bin ein 70ger Zwerg Pala, wäre nett wenn ihr dies auch dazu schreiben würdet, was für nen char ihr zoggt.


Fangen wir mal an:



Die Soldaten, schärften ihre klinge, jeder wusste, das heute der tag seien würde, an dem sich alles entscheiden würde.
Eine Armee, aus allen Gilden der Allianz, kämpfte nun unter einem Banner, sie alle hatten nur ein Ziel, die Horde zu bekämpfen und zu vernichten. Kein Spion, wusste von dieser Armee, nur die Gildenführer, und Bolvar Fordragon, hatten dies besprochen. Der Hauptteil der Armee bestand aus knapp 6000 Soldaten, alle kämpften aus verschiedenen Gründen, die einen aus hass, die anderen um trauer und wieder andere nur aus der spaß am kämpfen.
Unter all diesen Männern war ein Zwergpaladin, er hieß Oromis, er hatte schon längst Karazhan einen besuch abgestattet, und einige sehr seltenen gegenstände mit seinen Gildenmitglieder, erbeutet.
"Heute wird ein blutiger Tag für uins alle!"whisperte ein Soldat er hatte eine krächzende Stimme"Wir werden alle sterben,"
"Wir werden nicht sterben, wir werden kämpfen, und wenn wir untergehen, dann werden wir dies voller Stolz tun, es ist ehrenvoll im Kampf zu sterben, aber noch ehrenvoller, wenn wir ruhmreich sterben.."brüllte Oromis"Wir versammelten uns hier, da wir doch alle ein Ziel haben, die Horde zu vernichten, sie leben auf unserer Erde, und wir waren es, die friedlich mit ihnen verhandeln wollten, und SIE waren es, die den Krieg begannen!Ich sage nur, kämpfen wir, kämpfen wir, bis der nächste tag kommt, und er möge blutreich seien!"Zustimmendes Gemurmel war zu hören...
"Doch sind es doch die Zwerge, die sich in den Bergen verstecken, hinter den dicken Schichten aus Gestein, und dort ausharren bis alles vorüber ist, nicht wahr?"sagte eine schleimige Stimme.
Oromis drehte sich um, und sein Blick war voller Hass"Nehmt dies zurück oder ich werde euch...."
Was er als nächstes sagen wollte, würde niemand vernehmen, denn die Hörner bliesen zum Aufbruch, und zum Angriff, auf Orgrimmar, jeder wusste nun, das er seine Position einnehmen musste.


Ich hör hier auf, denn sonst werd ich nich aufhörn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Macht fleissig weiter^^ Gn8


----------



## Noxiel (8. Oktober 2007)

Kleine Anmerkung:
6000 Streiter der Allianz konnten sich vor Orgrimmar versammeln, OHNE das auch nur einer das mitbekommen konnte? Die gesamte Landschaft vor Orgrimmar ist Brachland, abgesehen von einigen zerklüfteten Felsen und auch wenn die Orks ebenso grün wie dumm aussehen, glaube ich nicht, dass das spurlos an allen vorrübergegangen ist. ^^

Egal, klingt bisher ganz witzig, mal schauen was draus wird, bevor ich einsteige.


----------



## Al Fifino (8. Oktober 2007)

[Out Of Story]


Noxiel schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung:
> 6000 Streiter der Allianz konnten sich vor Orgrimmar versammeln, OHNE das auch nur einer das mitbekommen konnte? Die gesamte Landschaft vor Orgrimmar ist Brachland, abgesehen von einigen zerklüfteten Felsen und auch wenn die Orks ebenso grün wie dumm aussehen, glaube ich nicht, dass das spurlos an allen vorrübergegangen ist. ^^


Hat jemand gesagt, dass es die Grünhäute nicht bemerkt haben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wollte schnell nach zwei Dingen fragen: kann man auch mitmachen, wenn man schon seit längerer Zeit inaktiv ist? (Will ich ja wohl hoffen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Und wenn ja, würde ich meinen uralten Tauren-Jäger wieder ausgraben, was jedoch bedeutet, dass ich bei der Horde zocken werde... würde aber einen schönen Kontrast geben und die Allianz nicht immer in den Vordergrund stellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greets,
Sandji

[/OOS]


----------



## Silenzz (9. Oktober 2007)

Es ist völlig egal ob: man ein newbie ist^^, man ganz lang inaktiv ist, ob man auch buffer ist^^, ob man hordi oder ally ist....^^

Gruss ORo


----------



## Al Fifino (9. Oktober 2007)

Mit einer der riesigen Pranken schirmte er seine Augen ab, in der anderen hielt der hünenhafte Taure sein mit Runen verziertes Gewehr. Die Äuglein waren zu winzigen Schlitzen verengt, während er die weite Ebene vor Orgrimmar betrachtete. Viel war von dem kargen Boden nicht mehr zu sehen: überall standen Zelte mit den Zeichen und Farben der Allianz, das Sonnelicht spiegelte sich in den Tausenden von Brustpanzern wieder, die mitsamt ihren Trägern eilig hin- und herhuschten.
Mit einem verächtlichen Schnauben wandte sich der Stier ab und ließ seinen Blick über die versammelten Krieger schweifen. Eigentlich war er nur in die Hauptstadt der Orks und Trolle gekommen, um einige alte Freunde zu besuchen und einen Eilbrief abzugeben. Nun jedoch hatte sich die vermeintlich rasche Reise in eine vielleicht tödliche Falle verwandelt.
_Nun, sollen sie ruhig kommen._ Mit einem leichten Lächeln verließ der Taure die Mauern von Orgrimmar und mischte sich unter die bereits in Unruhe geratenen Kämpfer. Sie alle hatten das langgezogene Heulen der Hörner vernommen, die einen baldigen Angriff auf die riesige Stadt verkündeten.
"Sandji!"
Der Stier blieb stehen und drehte sich gemächlich um. Mit einer tiefen und sanften Stimme erwiderte er: "Ja?"
Ein Ork in voller Rüstung stand vor ihm. Sein Gesicht zeugte nicht gerade vor Freude, sondern eher vor Wut. "Wohin gehst du? Das ist nicht der Posten, der dir zugeteilt worden war!"
Der Taure bleckte seine Zähne, als er antwortete: "Verlangst du allen Ernstes von mir, dass ich mich in die erste Reihe stelle? Ich werde sofort hier verschwinden, sobald sich mir eine Möglichkeit dazu zeigt."
"Das ist -"
"Befehlsverweigerung?" Einen Moment überlegte er, dann drehte sich Sandji schulter zuckend um. "Von dir nehme ich keine Befehle entgegen, Ork. Ich diene meinem Stamm und niemand anderes."
Bevor die Grünhaut noch etwas erwidern konnte, hatte sich der Taure schon weiter durch die Menge gedrängt.

[Out Of Character]
Das mit dem 'newbie' verbiete ich mir...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[/ooc]


----------



## Silenzz (9. Oktober 2007)

Die Armee kam in bewegung, und auch wenn Oromis ein heiler war, so würde doch nicht zögern, in der ersten reihe zu kämpfen.
Während sie weitergingen, nahmen die Speerträge ihre Formation ein.
2 Weitere Hörner schallten, Oromis grinste, verstärkung, Orgrimmar wird fallen.
"Soldaten,Brüder,Schwestern, wir haben uns hier vor den Toren Orgrimmar versammelt, um die Orks zu vernichten.Thrall wird hier und heute fallen, wir werden ihn töten.
Sodass ein blutiger Morgen kommen mag, und die Götter mit Fleisch bezahlt werden, wir werden einen hohen Preis zahlen, DOCH DIE HORDE, WIRD UNTERGEHEN!!!"
Lautes, heroisches geschrei und gerufe ertönte, und sie alle hatten nur ein Ziel: Die Horde zu vernichten.
Während sie zum Tor stürmten, erkannten einige etwas, der Himmel verdunkelte sich, und die Tore öffneten sich, und heraus, kam eine riesige Welle von Untoten und Blutelfen.
Was den Himmer verdunkelte, war nichts anderes, als hunderte von Pfeile die durch die Luft sirrten.
Ein Soldat neben Oromis fiel durch einen Pfeilschuss, dann zog er seine Axt und stürmte auf die Armee seiner Feinde ein.
"Auf das ein blutiger morgen folge, und die Götter einen blutigen Zoll haben"murmelte er zu sich selbst.


----------



## Al Fifino (10. Oktober 2007)

Ein lauter Knall.
Sandji lud gedankenverloren sein Gewehr nach. Zu zielen war in diesem Fall ohnehin vollkommen nebensächlich. Bei der breiten Masse an Feinde, die gerade auf Orgrimmar zugerollt kam, konnte man sein Ziel gar nicht verfehlen, es gab schlicht zu viele davon.
Wieder legte der Taure an. Und dachte dabei an bessere Zeiten, als man noch nicht zwischen einem Botengang und dem Besuch einiger Freunde gleich in einen Krieg geriet. 
"Vergib mir."
Erneut drückte er ab. Die Kugel schoss aus dem Lauf, zischte über die Mauer hinweg und bohrte sich durch einen Leib. Welchen, das konnte der Schütze selbst nicht sagen. Der Pfeilregen hatte bereits etliche Opfer unter der Allianz gefordert, und soweit es der Stier überblicken konnte, war noch kein einziger Kämpfer der Horde gefallen.
Doch allmählich wurde es gefährlich, einfach in die Masse zu schießen. Der Nahkampf hatte begonnen, die beiden ungleichen Streitmächte waren aufeinander geprallt. Das Krachen von Stahl auf Stahl ertönte, allerorts wurden Formeln gewispert, um dem Gegenüber schreckliche und todbringende Zauber entgegen zu schleudern oder aber einen Kameraden zu heilen.
Sandji besah sich kurz das Masaker vor den Toren Orgrimmars. In weiter Ferne war bereits eine schwarze Linie zu sehen: die Allianz  bekam Verstärkung.
Gedankenverloren lud der Taure sein Gewehr nach, legte an und drückte beinahe sofort wieder ab. Tödlich getroffen fiel in einiger Entferung eine Nachtelfe. Ihr Brustpanzer hatte sie nicht vor dem Tod bewahren können.
"Vergib mir..."


----------



## Suiginto (10. Oktober 2007)

"Was für eine Schlacht..." kicherte die junge Elfe, während sie sich einen Weg durch die Orks, Untoten und Tauren bahnte. "..lange nicht mehr _soviel_ Spaß gehabt!"
Und wahrlich, es war eine dieser Schlachten, die später in den Geschichtsbüchern auftauchen würde, und es würde völlig egal sein, welche Seite den Sieg davontrug.
Momentan ließ sich darüber noch nichts sagen, denn die Übermacht der Allianz war noch dabei, sich über die Mauern Ogrimmars zu schlagen, und die Horde leistete erbitterten Widerstand.
"Uh...Zeit zum abtauchen!" murmelte die junge Elfe erschöpft. Sie war zu kampfeslustig gewesen und hatte sich blindlings in das Kampfgetümmel begeben, ohne einen Gedanken daran zu verschwenden, wie weit sie sich vorauswagen konnte, _ohne_ aus der Reichweite der Heiler zu kommen. Nun war es unglücklicherweise geschehen, und sie merkte, wie jede neue Wunde mehr schmerzte, und wie ihre Dolche schwerer und schwerer wurden.
"ARRRRR!!" brüllte sie lauthals "ADRENALINRAUSCH! KLINGENWIRBEL! ENTRINNEN!!"
Mit letzter Kraft aktivierte sie ihre stärksten Fähigkeiten und prügelte blindlings auf das nächste Zeil ein, was in diesem unglücklichen Fall ein Untoter Hexenmeister war, der unter ihren Schlägen und Tritten schnell zu Boden ging und den Shadowpriest neben sich mit ins Jenseits nahm. Doch trotzdem waren noch genügend Feinde in Reichweite, und im Augenwinkel sah sie, wie ein Orkschurke sich mit funkelnden Augen in die Verstohlenheit begab.
"_Höchste_ Zeit zum Abtauchen verdammt!" murmelte sie angespannt, während sie dem Axthieb eines Kriegers auswich und nur knapp einer Jägerfalle entging.
"Jetzt...! Jetzt oder nie!!" murmelte sie und warf einen kleinen Beutel mit Blitzstrahlpulver auf den Boden, der in einem winzigen, aber sehr hellen Leuchten und einer Rauchwolke explodierte. Der Krieger, der eben noch versucht hatte, ihr den Kopf abzuschlagen sah ich sich kurz um, spuckte fluchend ein paar Worte aus und ließ seine mächtige Axt auf den nächstbesten Allianzler niedersausen. Und auch die anderen Feinde machten es ihm nach und ließen davon ab, der jungen Elfe weiter nachzustellen.
"Pfff...Glück muss man haben..." kicherte sie, als sie sich durch die feindlichen Reihen mogelte. Sicher, es war ein gefährliches Unterfangen und es würden nur ein paar Schläge reichen, um sie niederzustrecken, aber...hey, so ist das Geschäft als Schurke. Geh rein und töte, und verschwinde, bevor Du selbst getötet wirst.
Als sie fast wieder in Reichweite der Heiler war, entdeckte sie den Orkschurken...er war ihr offensichtlich gefolgt und nur weil sie ein komisches Gefühl im Bauch gehabt hatte, drehte sie sich um und sah ihn. Selbstverständlich war auch er in Verstohlenheit, doch unglücklicherweise hatte sie offenbar die höhere Stufe und war für ihn somit immer noch nicht sichtbar.
"Na sowas!" dachte sie erheitert. "Der traut sich ja was! Na dann komm mal her..."
Vorsichtig bahnte sie sich einen Weg durch das Schlachtengetümmel und schlich sich hinter ihren Verfolger. Als sie nah genug dran war, tippte sie ihm sanft auf die Schulter, und der Ork drehte sich blitzschnell um.
"ÄTSCH!!" zischte die junge Elfe und verpaßte ihm, die Zunge rausstreckend, eine Kopfnuss. Dann pirschte sie weiter Richtung Lager und drehte sich nicht nochmal um. Sie wußte nur zu genau, das ein Schurke, der inmitten der Schlacht sichtbar und hilflos gemacht wurde, ein leichtes Opfer für die Krieger und Magier war. Zudem hatte sie ihm noch einen Zettel mit der Aufschrift "KICK ME!" auf den Rücken geklebt. Das sollte nicht zu übersehen sein.
So schlich sie sich zurück zu Marge, einer ihrer besten Freundinnen und Druidenheiler der Allianz.
"Mann Sui!" schimpfte Marge los. "Du sollst Dich nicht immer so weit rauswagen!"
"Jaja..." murrte die junge Elfe kleinlaut. "Mach ich auch nie wieder..."
Die beiden saßen in einem der Lazarettzelte der Allianz und Marge hatte sichtlich Mühe, all die kleineren und größeren Wunden zu versorgen.
"Es wird Dich noch erwischen, wenn Du weiter so sorglos in die Schlacht ziehst!" sagte Marge besorgt. "Schalt einen Gang zurück...es wird noch genügend Kämpfe geben, in denen Du Dich beweisen kannst. Dies hier ist ein paar Nummern zu groß!"
"Jaja..." murrte die junge Elfe kleinlaut, doch wußten Beide, das sie sich, sobald sie wieder bei Kräften wäre, erneut blindlings in die Schlacht werden würde.


----------



## Al Fifino (10. Oktober 2007)

[ooc]
Ich weiß nicht so recht, was ich von dem letzten Beitrag halten soll... einerseits ist es ja lustig, dass die Elfe ihre 'Fähigkeiten' hinausbrüllt. Andererseits sollten wir uns einen gewissten Teil Realtität bewahren. Blitzpulver: okay. Unsichtbar machen: wenn´s denn unbedingt sein muss. Aber Fähigkeiten aus WoW hinausposauenen? Reicht denn ein einfaches Kehle-Aufschlitzen nicht mehr?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meiner Meinung nach würde sich dadurch das Ganze einfach ein bisschen besser anhören. Schließlich schreit der Taure auch nicht von der Mauer aus 'Gezielter Schuss!!', bevor er irgend jemanden abknallt. Wenn wir uns an all die 'Kampfregeln' von WoW halten würden, käme dabei unter Garantie keine richtige Schlacht mehr raus.

Ich bitte dich, Suiginto, deshalb, deinen Beitrag noch mal zu überarbeiten. Als Schurke kann man sich ruhig ein paar Sekunden in einer anderen 'Welt' und so außerhalb der Blicke anderer bewegen, doch sollten wir die Talente als solche lieber abhaken.

Greets,
Sandji
[/ooc]


----------



## Silenzz (10. Oktober 2007)

ooc, stimme da sandji bissl zu, nichts gegen dich, finds gut das wir jetzt wenigstens zu 3 hier sind^^, aber denke es wäre am schönsten, bisschen mehr rpg, mäßig sowas zu machen, naja wie dem sei:

IC=in character^^

Oromis grinste breit, er hatte gut gekämpft. 2 Orks und ein Untoter waren unter seiner Axt gefallen, doch er wusste auch, das er alleine keine chance hatte, die Allianz war einfach zu schwach.
Hörner erschallten und Oromis blickte hinter sich.
"Teufel auch, entwich es ihm,"ein breiter dunkler Streifen war bei den Bergen zu sehen "Verdammt, dieser Hund Jägeradi, hat es doch geschafft, die Schlappohren hierher zu bewegen", sagte er grinsend, die Horde war zwar stark, doch sie hatten keine chance, gegen 2 Armeen von einer größe von 12 tausend Soldaten.
Neben ihm fiel ein Soldat, er hatte eine Kugel im Körper, und er errinerte sich "Nein, wir sind keine 6 tausend mehr, die Horde schlachtet uns ab".
Er verstand einfach nicht, wie die Orks es geschafft hatten, eine solche Armee in so kurzer Zeit aufzustellen.
Wie dem auch sei, er schulterte seine Axt und würde den verwundeten helfen, er war in seinen Gedanken ganz woanders - eine Fähigkeit für die er sehr dankbar war- als ein Soldat mit einer Pfeilwunde neben ihm herunter fiel.
Blitzschnell bückte er sich, und sprach einige Worte des Lichts und der Soldat grinste ihn keck an, die Wunde hatte sich geschlossen, und war blitzschnell verheilt.
"Danke euch Soldat, ohne euch wäre ich nicht mehr."
"Es ist kein dank vonnöten her, ich tat nur dies, für was ich ausgebildet wurde"
Oromis drehte sich wieder um, wollte gerade weitergehen, als sich seine Nackenhaare aufstellten, er drehte sich um und....
Ein riesiger Feuerball bahnte sich seinen Weg zu ihm, er wusste nicht was er tun sollte, er konnte nicht reagieren, ein Schock durchfuhr ihn, er konnte sich nicht bewegen.
Der Soldat, den er eben kurzzuvor geheilt hatte, schien dies zu bemerken, und was er tat, hätte niemand von ihm verlangt.
"Nein," war das einzige was der Soldat noch sagen konnte, dann warf er sich vor den Feuerball, und verbrannte.....
"Nein, nein, NNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIINNNNNN!!!!" brüllte Oromis aus vollem Leibe, der Soldat, er war tot, und er war dafür verantwortlich, nicht schon wieder, flehte er, nein, bitte nicht, er war so jung.
Oromis erkannte den schuldigen, ein Blutelf, ein Magier, und ein dunkler Zorn wallte in ihm auf, ein Zorn wie er ihn nur einmal gespürt hatte.
Ein gluturaler Schrei entfuhr ihm, er packte die Axt,aufeinmal war der Gedanke an hilfe volkommen vergessen, er nahm die Axt, und raste auf den Blutelf zu.
Dieser war mit einem Menschen beschäftigt, doch als er den Paladin auf sich zu kommen sah, sprach er einen Zauber, dieser traf, doch schien kaum Schaden zu machen.
Oromis stand nun vor dem Magier, holte mit seiner Axt aus, und ließ sie nieder sausen, ein ekelerregendes knacken ertönte, und der Schädel des Blutelfen war gespalten.
Und genau in diesem Moment, explodierte die Erde unter ihm.


----------



## Al Fifino (10. Oktober 2007)

"Welcher Verrückte ist auf die Idee gekommen, hier mit Dynamit um sich zu werfen?!"
Der Ork brauchte sich nicht lange um zu sehen. Sandji stand nach wie vor auf der Mauer und schmiss munter eine der roten Stangen nach der anderen auf die Menge unter sich. 
Ein weiterer, ohrenbetäubender Knall erschallte. Dreck spritzte in die Luft, das Geschrei der Verwundeten drang bis in die Stadt. 
"Aufhören! Sofort!"
"Hm?" Der Taure sah ihn mit einem beiläufigen Blick an, während er eine weitere Stange hinfort schleuderte. "Habt Ihr etwas gegen meine Methode, mich zu wehren?"
"Ja, das habe ich allerdings!" Mit Schaum vor dem Mund kam die Grünhaut auf den Stier zu und baute sich vor ihm auf. Obwohl er seinem Gegenüber gerade einmal bis zur Brust reichte, tippte der Ork ihm auf eben diese. "Du verwundest unsere eigenen Männer! Wegen dir werden wir noch untergehen!"
"Nun, ich denke nicht, dass ich allzu viele Angehörige der Horde erwischt habe. Es sind ja nicht mehr viele hier, direkt vor den Toren, oder?"
Der Ork hatte bereits wieder den Mund geöffnet, dann überlegte er einen Moment und schloss ihn wieder. "Ja, wir sind tief in das Herz der gegnerischen Armee gedrungen. Aber trotzdem ist dein Verfahren eine Gefahr für uns!"
"Wie Ihr wünscht." Mit den Schultern zuckend, steckte der Taure die letzte Dynamitstange wieder in seinen Rucksack, legte mit dem Gewehr an und ließ seinen Blick über die Kämpfenden schweifen. Dort, wo die Stangen explodiert waren, hatten sie tiefe Krater in die trockene Erde gerissen.
Ein Zwerg mit einer riesigen Axt stand gerade wieder mühsam auf. Anscheinend hatte ihn die Wucht der Explosion nicht getötet, doch zumindest umgeschmissen. 
Sandji drückte ab.
Vor seinen Füßen schlug das Geschoss ein. 
Mit einem Schmunzeln ob seiner entsetzten Miene lud der Stier nach, legte erneut an und suchte nach einem weiteren Ziel. Beinahe sofort hatte er auch eines gefunden: Ein Gnom, bekleidet mit einem violetten Spitzhut und einer prunkvollen Robe, hüpfte zwischen den Leibern herum und versuchte, seine Feinde mithilfe einiger Zaubersprüche fern zu halten.
Ein Knall.  Die kleine Gestalt erstarrte mitten im Sprung und fiel dann leblos wie ein nasser Sack zu Boden.
Kurz senkte der Stier seinen Blick, murmelte leise: "Vergib mir..."
Dann legte er wieder an.


----------



## Suiginto (10. Oktober 2007)

[ooc]

Also ich werde den Teil der Geschichte nun weder ändern noch sonstwas...aber ich werd mich hier auch nicht weiter beteiligen. "Raid auf Ogrimmar" klingt nicht danach, als wenn man Spielinhalte aus WoW raushalten soll. Zudem...ich glaube, ich schrieb bereits, das meine Elfe am Anfang ihrer Karriere war und ja, da macht man sowas wie irgendwelche Kampfansagen, was ich in einer Schlacht nichtmal untypisch finde.

Naja, whatever.

Have fun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[/ooc]


----------



## Al Fifino (11. Oktober 2007)

[ooc]
Hehe, da bahnt sich eine Diskussion an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hätte nichts gegen Kampfansagen, wenn es welche wären. Anders gesagt: könntest du dir eine Kriegerin vorstellen, die, bevor sie jemanden tötet, 'Adrenalinrausch!!' schreit?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zudem muss 'Raid auf Orgrimmar' nicht gleich heißen, dass man das Ganze total in die WoW-Szene abdriften lässt. Man kann sich auch nur der Umgebung bedienen, wie wir es gerade tun. 

Das größte Problem ist einfach, dass durch das Aufzählen der Fähigkeiten keine wirkliche Kampfatmosphäre mehr zustande kommt. In dem riesigen Gewusel, in dem wir uns gerade befinden, hört man sich wahrscheinlich ohnehin nicht mehr. Viel zu viel Lärm, Schmerzgeschrei, Zischen der Zauber usw. Und durch die Fähigkeiten wird das Ganze ein wenig in die Komik geschoben, was eigentlich nicht geplant war.

Ich hoffe trotz allem, dass du es dir anders überlegst und wieder mit einsteigst. Zu zweit ist ein RPG einfach langweilig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greets,
Sandji
[/ooc]


----------



## Silenzz (6. Januar 2008)

Nach einiger Zeit die ich ohne I-Net aushalten musste, kann ich jetzt wieder schreiben XD


Oromis stöhnte vor Schmerzen auf. Die Explosionen kamen von Dynamitstangen, der Taure der sie warf, stand an der Mauer, ein leichtes Ziel, für einen geübten Axtwerfer wie Oromis.
Er holte aus und warf die Axt, der Taure bemerkte die Waffe erst im allerletzten Moment, und wollte sich so zur Seite drehen, sodas er nicht verletzt wurde.
Doch er war zu langsam, die Axt drang tief in seine Schulter. Oromis drehte sich wieder um, um die Horde aufzuhalten.
Die Armee ihrer Feinde war schon tief in den Reihen der Allianz und diese schien schwer zu wanken, die Orks schlugen sich durch die Reihen, und der Rest der Horde metzelte alles und jeden nieder, der ihnen in die quere kam.
Oromis ließ einen gluturalen Schrei entfahren, sodass einige der Orks sich umdrehten und sich auf ihn stürzen wollten.
Doch bevor sie den Zwerg erreichten wurden sie von einem Pfeilhagel niedergestreckt.
"Narren," war das einzige was Oromis zu sagen hatte.
Doch dann stockte ihm das Herz für einige Sekunden, dort hinter den Hügeln, erstreckte sich eine weitere Armee.
Oromis drehte sich um, warf die Axt weg und rannte zum Lager der Allianz zurück.
Wenn das Verstärkung für die Horde war, konnten sie -die Armee der Allianz- die Schlacht volkommen vergessen.
Er jagte zu den Zelten, unterwegs brach er einem Ork das Genick und bei einem anderen, so mutmaßte Oromis, brach er den Kiefer, als er dem Ork seine Faust ins Gesicht hieb.
Als der Zwerg endlich bei den Zelten ankam, war er schweißgebadet und fühlte sich vollkommen schlapp.
Doch er wusste, er musste Edogan erreichen, den Späher der Allianz.
Er fand Edogan inmitten dem Lager der Allianz.
Der Nachtelf begrüßte Oromis.
"Wilkommen Herr Oromis, wieso seid ihr nicht in den Kämpfen?"
Oromis ignorierte seine Frage und zeigte mit seiner rechten Hand zu den Hügeln.
"Was siehst du dort?"
Edogan blickte in die angezeigte Richtung zog die Augenbrauen zusammen und konzentrierte sich.
Er schnappte nach Luft als er erkannte was dort war.
"Was siehst du dort?" fragte Oromis, diesmal eindringlicher.
"Eine Armee", begann Edogan "eine Amee von Nachtelfen," sagte dieser siegesgewiss.


----------



## Artherk (7. Januar 2008)

Der junge Troll Jäger Artherk stand auf einem Berg nahe der Hauptstadt der Orks und Trolle. Er beobachtete wie eine weitere nachtelfenarmee auftauchte er beobachtete wie die versammelte horde nach ihrem vorstoß immer weiter zurückgedrängt wurde. Ein hämisches grinsen stahl sich auf seine lippen und er wisperte ganz leise: "Diese Baumschmuser werden sich noch wundern" Mit diesen worten drehte er sich um und ging zu seinem Heerführer Klinge um bericht zu erstatten... Nach einigen minuten die er mit seinem schwarzen Kriegswolf zerberus geritten war sah er endlich die versammelte gilde Ruhm und Ehre... seine Gilde... seine Brüder.. er sah in forderster reihe Klinge einen der mächtigsten magier ganz azeroths neben ihm seine gemahlin und heilerin salome.... Der junge troll stoppte nur  zentimeter vor dem skelletpferd seines anführers ... "Mein Anführer ich bringe kunde von der schlacht um orgrimmar" klinge entgegnete ungeduldig" so sprich" "Es sieht nicht gut aus die horde wird immer weiter zurückgedrängt und eine neue armee Baumschmuser ist so eben eingetroffen wir müssen eingreifen" Der Führer überlegte einen moment und wandte sich dann an die versammelte gilde:"ok leute es geht los macht euch bereit wir fallen der allianz in den rücken"... so setzte sich die gilde für die letzte schlacht in bewegung....

Ein kommentar dazu wäre nett ^^ LG Arthi


----------



## Tergenna (7. Januar 2008)

@Silenzz: es ist unhöflich die Charaktere anderer zu spielen und dann zum beispiel so was schreibt wie:
'er schleuderte die Axt und der Taure Sandji starb' das nennt man playerkilling.
@Artherk: Wieso grinst der Troll, wenn es für die Horde schlecht aussieht? aber sonst ganz gut.
--------

Tergenna kam gerade mit dem Zeppelin von Undercity, als sie bemerkte, dass unter sich eine Schlacht unter ihr tobte. Die Goblins, die das Schiff steuerten wollten abdrehen, aber die Blutelfe wollte nach Orgrimmar, also würde sie auch dort ankommen.
"Landet sofort und lasst uns raus!"
Abgesehen von der Schurkin waren auch ein junger unerfahrener Troll und eine Taurenkuh an Bord.
"Ma'am, wenn wir landen, wird die Allianz unser Schiff übernehmen! Wir können nicht!'
Tergenna seufzte. Es würde nicht einfach werden den Goblin zu überzeugen.
"Leute,", sagte sie zu den restlichen Reisenden. "Ihr wollt doch sicher auch nach Orgrimmar, oder?"
Die Taurin nickte, während der Troll nach unten blickte und schwer schluckte. Schlielich tat er es der Taurin gleich.
Die Blutelfe wandte sich an den Goblin :"Bitte, könnten sie uns ganz schnell absetzen? wir werden auch das Schiff so gut freihalten, wie möglich."
Der Goblin überlegte. Er überlegte zu lange. Um sein Denken zu bescheunigen zog die Schurkin ihre Dolche und rieb sie wie nebensächlich mit Gift ein.
"Na gut, na gut! ich setz euch ab! Aber macht schnell!" Der Pilot hatte einen panischen Unterton in der Stimme.
Im Moment hielt er wohl die Schlacht für ungefährlicher als seinen Fluggast.
"Ich flieg nah ran und ihr springt rüber, klar?"
Tergenna nickte.

Rund um den Zeppelinturm hatten sich einige Allianzler versammelt. Nur die zwei Wachen unten am Fuße des Turms verhinderten, das er völlig eingenommen wurde.
Noch zehn meter bis zum Anlegeplateau, fünf meter, drei meter und der Goblin wurde langsamer. Die Taurin hatte genügend Schwung beim Sprung, aber der Troll hatte anscheinend Angst und blieb lieber im Zeppelin.
Tergenna dagegen hatte eine bessere Idee.
Sie sprang von der anderen Seite der Flugeinrichtung und landete dank ihrer antrainierten Gelenkigkeit, die sie ihrem strengen Schurkenlehrer verdankte, der sie immer dazu angetrieben hatte, noch mehr zu üben, relativ leicht. Trotzdem schmerzte der Aufprall immer noch genügend um sie humpeln zu lassen.
Die Blutelfe ging trotzdem gleich in ihre typische Schleichstellung.
Währenddessen sah sie schon den Zeppelin abdrehen. Der Troll winkte entschuldigend der Taurin zu, die ihre liebe mühe damit hatte, sich die inzwischen hinaufgestürmten Menschen, Nachtelfen, Gnome und Zwerge vom Leibe zu halten. Im nächsten Augenblick sah die Schleichende die Taurin fallen. Schuldgefühle kamen in ihr hoch, aber sie konnte sich jetzt nicht die Zeit nehmen, sie zu betrauern.
Ihr Hauptaugenmerk richtete sich nun auf einen Zwergenjäger mit seinem Wolf, der sie anscheinend von Bord hatte springen sehen und sie suchen wollte. Glücklicherweise war er dumm genug, nicht seine Freunde mitzunehmen. Auf jeden Fall hatte er zehn Sekunden später keine Chance mehr, sie noch zu rufen.
Allerdings hatte der Wolf sich in Tergennas Bein verbissen und so musste sie auch ihn töten, wobei er leider ziemlich laut aufheulte, so dass ein auf dem Turm stehender Mensch auf sie aufmerksam wurde. 
Er rief seine Gefährten zu sich und ein Jäger zielte bereits auf die Schurkin, als sie einen Sprint hinlegte um schnell außer Reichweite zu sein. Doch der Jäger war mit dem Zielen schnell genug gewesen, um sie dennoch zu treffen. Allerding hatte er durch seine Hastigkeit nicht gründlich genug gezielt um die Schurkin ernsthaft zu verletzen. Also steckte ihr 'nur' ein Pfeil in dem linken Arm, wobei sie eigentlich glücklich sein sollte nicht an einer kritischeren Stelle getroffen worden zu sein. Nach einigr Zeit hatten die Allianzler sie aus den Augen verloren und sie konnte schön weiterschleichen. Die Wunden die sie erlitten hatte fingen unangenehm an zu pochen und sie wusste, dass sie, wenn sie nicht schnell einen Heiler zu Gesicht bekam, völlig unnütz im Kampf werden Würde.
Also schlich sie sich so schnell sie konnte zum Tor.
Hier wartete die nächste böse Überraschung auf die Verletzte. Das Tor war von Allianzlern besetzt, und in ihrem jetztigen Zustand konnte sie nicht kämpfen. Selbst ihre Täuschungsmöglichkeiten würden ihr bei diesem Fall nicht helfen, denn die Feinde standen so dicht beieinander, dass es unmöglich war, sich durchzuschleichen.
Sie saß im Moment in der Falle...
--------

To be continued^^

Bitte bewerten, ich möchte wissen, ob die erste längere Geschichte, die ich schreibe gut ist. (ok eine Kurzgeschichte hab ich schon aber die zählt nicht.)


----------



## Artherk (7. Januar 2008)

is ja richtig gut nur als troll mag ich es nich wenn der als feigling hingestellt wird^^ und auf deine frage ich grinse weil ich weiß das die gilde rue bald kommen wird und die allianz erschlägt ^^ Für ein weiterschreiben hab ich leider keine zeit mehr wollte nur meinen senf dazu abgeben vllt bekomm ich ja heute abend noch nen literarischen erguss^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al Fifino (7. Januar 2008)

"Verdammich..."
Mit einem schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht packte Sandji die Axt am Stiel und zog sie aus seinem Arm heraus. Zu seinem ungeheurem Glück war sie nicht allzu groß gewesen und zu tief ins Fleisch gedrungen. Trotzdem schmerzte die verletzte Stelle höllisch, einen Moment lang wurde dem Tauren sogar schwarz vor den Augen.
Er entließ ein wütendes Schnauben, dann schleuderte er die Axt mit einem lauten Schrei zurück in die Menge. Ob er tatsächlich jemanden traf, konnte er nicht genau sagen.
Rotes Blut floss aus seinem Arm und warm seinem zotteligen Körper hinab. Es sah nicht sonderlich gut für ihn aus. Als er sich einen kurzen Blick gestattete, konnte er nicht einen einzigen Heiler erkennen, der ihm hätte zu Hilfe eilen können. 
_So sei es also..._ Mit einem leichten Lächeln setzte sich das mächtige Wesen hinter die Zinnen des Tores. Gewehrkugeln und Pfeile flogen über seinen Kopf hinweg, der Lärm der Schlacht wurde jedoch langsam, aber sicher leiser. Tatsächlich schien es Sandji, als würde er sich von den Kämpfen immer weiter weg bewegen, ihre grauenvollen Töne langsam verklingen...
Ein letzter Gedanke schoss ihm durch den Kopf. Stöhnend zog er seinen Beutel, der gleich neben ihm lag, zu sich und langte hinein.
Mit einem breiten Grinsen betrachtete er die kleine Lunte, knipste einmal mit seiner Zunderbox und entflammte sie. 
Seine Augen betrachteten noch einmal seinen geschundenen und mit Blut befleckten Leib, bevor sie sich schlossen.
Dann warf er die Dynamit-Stange einfach über seine Schulter.
Er hatte ehrenvoll gekämpft und einige seiner Feinde mit in den Tod gerissen, er hatte die Hauptstadt der Horde mit allen Kräften, die ihm zur Verfügung standen, verteidigt. Doch was nun mit ihr geschehen sollte, vermochte er nicht mehr zu lenken.

Den Knall der Explosion vernahm er nicht mehr.
Sandji, Sohn des Sandjo und Krieger der Tauren, starb auf den Toren Orgrimmars.


----------



## Silenzz (7. Januar 2008)

Tergenna, ich wusste gar nicht das man durch ne schulterverletzung abnibbelt... (XD)


o.0 sorry wollte dich nich killen sandji.


----------



## Al Fifino (7. Januar 2008)

[oos] Kein Problem, ich hatte ohnehin nicht mehr sonderlich Lust auf den Tauren und hätte ihn demnächst getötet. Besser gesagt, töten lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal schauen, was ich jetzt Dolles ausgrabe...
[/oos]

Die Schlacht verlief nicht eben gut. Zumindest nicht für die Gegenseite.
Ich konnte mir ein leichtes Lächeln einfach nicht verkneifen. Natürlich sah dies inmitten von dem Gemetzel nicht eben furchterregend aus, doch ist ein Gnom denn überhaupt furchterregend?
Eine kleine, schwarze Kugel flackerte in meiner offenen Hand. Meine Augen suchten ein Ziel, und kurz darauf hatte ich auch endlich eines gefunden: eine Grünhaut, welche eben ihr schartiges und von Blut aller möglichen Farben triefendes Schwert hob, um einem Elfen hinterrücks den Kopf zu spalten.
Ich bedachte ihn mit einem kalten Blick, dann schickte ich den Schattenblitz los. Er zuckte mit atemberaubender Geschwindigkeit zwischen den Leibern hindurch, ein Strahl schwarzen Lichts, welches alles vernichtete, was sich ihm in den Weg stellte. Das musste auch der Ork erfahren, als er getroffen wurde: die Magie drang in ihn ein, der gesamte Strahl verschwand in seinem Leib. Einen Moment hielt er inne, als wunderte er sich, was gerade geschehen war. Dann jedoch drang ein lauter und von Pein durchzogener Heuler aus seinem Maul, bevor er am ganzen Körper zuckend in den Dreck fiel und dort in einen Todeskampf verfiel, den er nicht gewinnen konnte.
Seinen Schmerzensschrei vernahm ich natürlich nicht, doch legte ich auch nicht unbedingt viel Wert darauf. Dass die Magie eines Nekromanten tödlicher war als jede andere, stand außer Frage. Ich konnte nur erahnen, was die arme Kreatur gerade durchmachte, und als ein unvorsichtiger Taure einen Ausfallschritt tat und ihm dabei den Kopf zertrat, war zumindest sein Leiden zu Ende. 
Mit einer grimmigen Miene wandte ich mich wieder um und überflog rasch das Schlachtfeld. Die Horde würde nicht mehr lange durchhalten können, nicht, nachdem eine weitere Kompanie der Spitzohren angekommen war. Ich konnte sie zwar nicht sonderlich gut leiden, doch sie taugten für den Kampf gegen Orks, Untote, Blutelfen und anderem Gezücht.
Ich nahm mir die Zeit, kurz durch meinen ergrauten Vollbart zu streichen, dann formte sich bereits eine zweite, schwarze Kugel in meiner Hand.
Auch diesmal sollte der Schattenblitz sein Ziel nicht verfehlen.


----------



## se_BASTET (8. Januar 2008)

Bastetis hangelte sich durch das Gebirge nördlich Orgrimmar, eigentlich wollte er hier nur etwas Mithril abbauen. Doch die tobende Schlacht hatte auch seine Aufmerksamkeit erregt.
Hoch oben von seinem Berg konnte er sich einen guten Überblick über das Geschehen verschaffen. Wie er schnell erkannte stand es nicht gut um die Horde. Die stark dezimierten Verteidiger wurden von einer Übermacht an Nachtelfen und sonstigen Allianzlern überrannt und durch den großen Torgang Ogrimmars zurückgedrängt. Die Situation schien aussichtslos. Die kleine Eliteeinheit an Trollen dich sich über die westlichen Berge anzuschleichen versuchte, wird daran kaum etwas ändern dachte er sich.
'Lange halten die das nicht mehr durch, aber was soll ich nur tun... Darunter?! Das ist doch Selbstmord.' 
Sein Drachenwelpling war auch sichtlich beunruhigt. Wie würde sein Meister entscheiden? Rastlos flog er hin und her.
In Gedanken verloren bemerkte Bastetis, eine kleine Blutelfe. Sie schlich langsam und mit Mühen vor den Toren Ogrimmars, unentdeckt von den Massen Allianzlern die alle auf das Tor stürmten. Er erkannte das sie schwer verwundet sein musste, so wie sie hingte.
'Was solls.'  entschloss er, 'Ich kann unmöglich jemanden meines eigenen Volkes die Hilfe verwehren.'
Während des Abstieges überlegte er nocheinmal wie er in diese Situation geraten war. Grübelnd, verlor er sein Ziel dennoch nicht aus den Augen.
Eigentlich wollte er ja nie in solch eine Misserie geraten. Er verabscheute den Krieg. Nicht umsonst entschied er sich gegen die Empfehlungen seiner Freunde, welche ihn geraten hatten den Weg des Vergelters zu gehen. Er wollte Gutes tun und wählte daher bereits in jungen Jahren den Pfad des Lichtes.
Auf der Paladin Akdemie in Silbermond schmunzelte man darüber. Blutelfen haben bekanntlich eher einen Hang zum Zerstörischen, da bilden Palas auch keine Ausnahme.
Aber nun waren Heiler rar und begehrt geworden.
'Um Gutes zu tun,'  schluchzte er 'aber Gutes gibt es in solch kriegerischen Zeiten viel zu selten. Alles ist zum eigenen Stolz und Kriegstreiberei verfallen..'

Unten angekommen schlich er sich an die abgelegene Stelle der Mauer an der die Blutelfen-Schurkin lag. Sie war der Bewusstlosigkeit nahe. Bastetis tat das was er am besten konnte. Mit konzentrierten Handbewegungen begann er einen langen kraftvollen Heiligen Zauber auf sein Ziel zu sprechen. In wenigen Minuten stand die Schurkin wieder auf den Beinen. Überrascht ein freundliches Gesicht zu sehen und erfreut über die unerwartete Rettung, erhellte sich die Mime Tergennas.
"Danke!" sagt sie schnell und drehte sich zur brodelnden Schlacht um.


----------



## Tergenna (8. Januar 2008)

Tergenna war dankbar für die Rettung, aber da sie sich am Rande einer Schlacht befanden und dadurch dauergefährdet waren entdeckt zu werden, entschied sie sich die langen Dankesworte und -gesten erst mal auf später zu verschieben.
Sie überlegte sich wie sie am besten helfen konnte. Mitten im Getümmel sind Schurken weniger hilfreich. 
Daher schlich sie sich von einem dürren Büschchen, hinter dem sie sich versteckt hatte zu einem der rötlichen Felsen, die in Durotar überall herumlagen. 
Ihr erstes Ziel war ein Magier. Langsam, um nicht entdeckt zu werden, schlich sie sich an ihn heran.
Er war gerade dabei einen Zauberspruch zu wirken, als sie ihm von hinten die Dolche in den Leib stieß.
Der Mensch war jedoch noch nicht tot und drehte sich zu ihr um. Hektisch versuchte er einen Spruch zu sagen, als die Schurkin ihn in die Magengegend trat. Daraufhin war er erst mal genügend abgelenkt, damit sie nochmals zustechen konnte. Während des Kampfes, der nicht mal eine Minute gedauert hatte, war es regelrecht zu merken, wie die Schar vor dem Tor sich auflöste. Irgendetwas war dort, was stetig die Feinde zurückdrängte.  
Durch die allgemeine Verwirrung, die entstand als die Leute am Tor zurückwichen, konnte sie noch zwei Allianzler abdolchen, ehe sie überhaupt merkten was mit ihnen geschah.
Gleichzeitig schien die Allianz von der anderen Seite ebenfalls in Tergennas Richtung gedrängt zu werden.
Ein Zwerg, der mit seiner Axt gerade nach ihr schlagen wollte, bekam erst einmal eine Ladung Sand ins Gesicht. Während der Axtträger noch orientierungslos durch die Gegend wankte nahm sich ein Taure der Sache an und bereitete ihm ein Ende.
Die Blutelfe verzog sich wieder an den Rand des Gemetzels um Atem zu schöpfen.
Verletzt wurde sie nicht, aber ihre Gifte hatten die Frische verloren und die Dolche mussten neu eingerieben werden.
Erneut stürzte sie sich ins Getümmel und stach weitere Allianzler ab. 
Ehe sie sich versah hatte sie einmal das ganze Schlachtfeld überquert. Auf dieser Seite war eine ansehnliche Ansammlung von Felsen. Da wieder einmal eine Pause angesagt war, entschloss sie sich dort kurz mit dem Abschlachten innezuhalten.
--------------------------

okay hier mach ich erst mal Schluss.
@se_Bastet: nett von dir mich zu heilen^^

ich mach demnächst weiter. führt die Geschichte weiter das ist lustig.
mfg Anni


----------



## se_BASTET (8. Januar 2008)

[oos] nu klar, ich helf halt wo ich kann ^^ btw: Tergenna wir zocken auf dem selben Server ...

Und hab ich das nicht fein geschrieben? war mein erster Versuch.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[/oos]


----------



## Al Fifino (8. Januar 2008)

Irgend etwas geschah an den Toren.
Die Allianz war schon weit hinein gedrungen, doch nun wurden viele der Kämpfer eher zurück gedrängt, als dass sie in die Stadt gelangt wären. Woran das liegen mochte, konnte ich nicht sagen, doch von dem Felsen, auf dem ich stand, sah es nicht eben gut aus. Was auch immer meine Mitstreiter dort verdrängte, musste unglaublich stark oder sogar übermächtig sein.
Erst jetzt wurde ich mir meiner gefährlichen Lage bewusst. Mich mitten in einer Schlacht auf einen Stein zu stellen, damit mich selbst ein blinder Troll sehen konnte, um mich hinterher mit einem Bogen oder einem Gewehr abzuschießen, war eindeutig eine der schlechtesten Ideen, die ich jemals gehabt hatte. Zu meinem unbeschreiblichen Glück war bisher jedoch noch nichts geschehen, und so hupfte ich eilig wieder auf den trockenen und von Rissen gezeichneten Boden.
Um mich herum war Ruhe eingekehrt. Überall lagen Leichen, sowohl von meinen Feinden als auch von meinen Verbündeten. Die Schlacht verlangte viele Opfer auf beiden Seiten, und noch immer war kein Ende des Gemetzels in Sicht.
Mit einem finsteren Blick wandte ich mich erneut um und betrachtete das gewaltige Tor, welches sich in vielleicht 200 Schritt Entfernung auftat. Noch immer wurde dort hart gekämpft, doch keinem gelang es, die Oberhand zu gewinnen.
Mich beschlich ein ungutes Gefühl. Beinahe, als ob ich beobachtet wurde.
Ich wirbelte herum und überraschte so den Untoten, der sich eben an mich herangeschlichen hatte. Nur noch wenige Fuß trennten mich von seinen Dolchen, und sein Gesicht verriet mir nur allzu deutlich, dass er mein Leben beenden wollte. Mit einem breiten Grinsen tat er einen weiten Schritt und hob seine Waffe.
Ich murmelte drei kleine Wörtchen, dann stieß meine Faust gegen seinen Bauch.
Der Pyroschlag tat genau das, wofür er gedacht war: er schleuderte meinen Feind ein ganzes Stück weg, bis er zwischen Kadavern schwer landete und nicht mehr aufstand.
_Verflucht noch mal, Donî, pass besser auf!_ Mit einer finsteren Miene leierte ich die Beschwörungsformel meines Schattenrosses hinunter, welches einen Augenblick später auch schon vor mir stand und mich aus feurig glühenden Augen ansah. Wie immer ließ es sich auf die Knie hinunter, damit ich ohne allzu großer Anstrengung aufsteigen konnte. Kaum saß ich im Sattel, als ich auch schon die Zügel knallen ließ und über die Kadaver hinweg fegte. Meine violette Robe flatterte im Wind, der gleichfarbiger Hut drohte, von meinem Kopf geweht zu werden. Doch ich verminderte das Tempo keineswegs. Was auch immer die Allianz dort am Tor von Orgrimmar aufhielt, ich würde es schon bald mit eigenen Augen sehen...


----------



## jippsi (9. Januar 2008)

"Was geht da vor?", murmelte Ekdar vor sich hin und sah sich nach einem Felsen in der Nähe um, von dem er eine bessere Ausicht auf das Tor hatte. Nachdem er solchen einen gefunden hatte und hinaufgeklettert war musste er zu seinem Bedauern feststellen, das er auch von hier aus nicht sehr viel mehr sehen konnte, außer einem Gnom der auf seinem Schattenross in einiger entfernung vorbeiritt, er war als Zwerg einfach zu klein.
"Na gut, ich muss es wohl tun", dachte der Jäger sich und sucht den Himmel über sich nach den, für eine solche Schlacht, unvermeidlichen Geiern ab. 
Nachdem er sich einen 'rausgepickt' hatte fing er mit der Formel an die ihn durch die Augen des Vogels sehen ließ. Als er in die Augen des Geiers 'geschlüpft' war blickte er in Richtung Tor um nun endlich festzustellen was dort vor sich ging.
Als er es sah verlor er vor Überraschung die Kontrolle über den Vogel und sah sich plöztlich in seiner eigenen Gestalt wieder.
"Dieser Narr..." murmelte er als er von dem Felsen sprang und sich richtung Tor aufmachte um seinen mitstreitern beizustehen.
Er war so Gedankenverloren, das er beinahe über die Blutelfin gestolpert wäre, die sich im Schatten einiger Felsen ausruhte...


----------



## Tergenna (10. Januar 2008)

Tergenna fragte sich, was zum Teufel jetzt wieder los war. Warum trampelte dieser nutzlose Zwerg auf ihr rum? Sie sprang auf und wollte sich auf ihn stürzen, aber in diesem Augenblick kam ein dröhnendes Geräusch vom Tor her und sie war einen Augenblick abgelenkt. Sekunden später wurde sie von den von Orgrimmar wegdrängenden Massen mitgerissen.
In dem Chaos verlor sie die Orientierung. Ab und zu konnte sie Orgrimmar sehen, aber immer noch keinen Grund für diesen Trubel.
Schließlich konnte sie sich befreien, aber die Menge hatte sie ein ganzes Stück weggetragen. Sie befand sich ungefähr auf halbem Weg nach Razorhill. Die Schurkin machte sich auf den Weg zurück, um endlich herauszufinden, was an den Toren los war.


----------



## jippsi (10. Januar 2008)

Ekdar hatte gerade nach seiner Axt, die auf seinen Rücken geschnallt war, greifen wollen als ihn die flüchtende Masse erreichte.
Er wurde mitgezerrt und in dem Getümmel verlor er sowohl die Blutelfe, als auch seine treue Begleiterin Rukia aus den Augen. Plötzlich sah er sich einem verängstigdem Tauren gegenüber, der ihn einfach auf Seite stieß.
Durch die Wucht des Stosses, flog er mehrere Meter weit und landete schließlich relativ unsanft, mit dem Kopf vorrauß auf einem Felsen.

Als der Zwerg wieder zu sich kam, spürte er etwas warmes seinen Kopf herrunter fließen und hatte einen Brummschädel, als hätte er ein komplettes Faß mit zwergischem Starkbier geleert. Er tastete nach seinem Kopf und merkte, dass er blutetete. Ekdar griff in seinen Rucksack und suchte mit den Fingern nach seinen Verbänden. Als er einen entdeckte, öffnetete er ihn und legte ihn sich behutsam um den Kopf. Anschließend erst stand er auf um sich umzusehen.
Vor ihm war eine Breite Schneise getrampelt worden und mitendrin...seine Katze!
Es zerrieß ihm beinahe das Herz, wie er sie so da liegen sah und vor Schmerz winselte.
Sie brauchte dringend die Hilfe eines Heilers oder sie würde sterben. Also packte er sie behutsam mit beiden Armen und machte sich auf den Weg über das mitlerweile verlassene Schlachtfeld in Richtung des Heerlagers der Allianz.


----------



## Tergenna (13. Januar 2008)

Als sie in Sichtweite der Tore gekommen war, konnte sie nicht fassen, was dort los war.
Undercity hatte seine Monströsitäten geschickt! Ein Zeppelin ließ gerade ein weiteres dieser Viecher runter.
Dann erkannte sie, dass es der Zeppelin war, der sie hergebracht hatte.
"Argh, Diese Goblins.", knurrte sie.
Das war bestimmt nicht ein Auftrag von der Chefin in Undercity. Der Goblin hatte von allein gehandelt.
Aber sobald diese Monster Undercity verlassen sind sie nicht mehr kontrollierbar. Anstatt zu helfen, fingen sie jetzt an auf Allianz und Horde einzudreschen.
Kein Wunder, dass alle zurückwichen, denn so einem lebenden Leichenberg möchte man wirklich nicht zu nahe kommen, wenn sie nicht grade in Unterstadt rumlaufen. Vier Arme mit Waffen und ein grässlicher Gestank sind eine so schlimme Mischung, dass sich Tergenna fragte, wie der Goblin es überhaupt geschafft hatte sie in sein Flugobjekt zu bugsieren. 
Auf jeden Fall musste sie das weitere Abladen des Zeppelins verhindern. Schnell sprintete sie los.
Nur noch vereinzelt kamen ihr Zwerge, Menschen, Gnome, Nachtelfen und Draenei entgegen.
Die meisten waren weggelaufen oder kämpften mit den wenigen Hordlern, die noch anwesend waren.
Denn auch viele von ihnen waren inzwischen wieder in Orgrimmar.
Unter dem Zeppelin angekommen rief die Schurkin dem Piloten zu, er solle ihr ein Seil herunterlassen.
Der Goblin erinnerte sich anscheinend noch an sie, denn er wurde bleich und gehorchte sofort.
Kurz darauf stand sie an Deck und fiel über den Goblin her: "Was hast du dir dabei gedacht diese Stinker aus Unterstadt herzubringen? Du siest doch, was für ein Chaos sie anrichten! Du bringst die Übrigen jetzt SOFORT zurück nach Tirisfal!"
Der güne Goblin war inzwischen noch bleicher geworden und stotterte:" Aber ich hab schon alle abgeladen..."
Tergenna überlegte kurz, ob sie den zitternden kerl von Bord werfen sollte, entschied sich dann aber dagegen. Wahrscheinlich hatte er es gut gemeint.
Ohne ein weiteres Wort seilte sie sich wieder ab und suchte sich den nächsten untoten Fleischklops um ihn  zu töten.
Danach würde sie höchstwahrscheinlich ekelhaft aussehen und stinken, aber das war ihr für den Moment egal.


----------



## Tergenna (18. Januar 2008)

Als sie sich dem gigantischen, um sich schlagenden Monster näherte, merkte sie, dass es schon anfing langsamer zu werden. Das warme Klima und die Sonne machten ihm anscheinend schwer zu schaffen.
Ein Ork Krieger wehrte sich gegen das grunzende Ding, so dass sie sich unbemerkt von hinten ranschleichen konnte.
Mit einem gekonntem Sprung landete sie auf dem Viech. Sie steckte einen Dolch tief in sein Rückgrat.
Leider hatte das nur zur Folge, dass der Koloss auf sie aufmerksam wurde, und mit einem Wisch seiner Hand auf dem Rücken entfernen wollte. Gerade noch konnte sie ihre Waffe aus dem Hals der Kreatur ziehen, bevor sie von ihm runter fiel.
Währenddessen hatte der Krieger dem Ungetüm sein Schwert in die Gedärme, die herausschauten gejagt.
Auch ohne größeren Erfolg. Nochmals sprang Tergenna auf den Rücken der Monströsität, diesmal aber mit dem Arm als Ziel. Zweimal hackte sie darauf ein, dann fiel er zu Boden. Nun konnte sie auch ohne Probleme oben bleiben. Nach einem längeren Kampf, bei dem es für sie meist wie im Rodeo zuging, konnten der Krieger und sie vereint den untoten Riesen zu Fall bringen. Der Trick die Dinger zu töten bestand 'nur' darin ihre Köpfe zu entfernen. Leider waren eben diese so schwer zu erreichen.

Nach dem Kampf verzog sich die Schurkin, um ihre Wunden zu versorgen. Das Kampffeld war wieder voller geworden.
Sie entschied sich, erst mal etwas zu warten, bevor sie wieder kämpfte. Das Tor war nun frei und sie ging schnell nach Orgrimmar hinein.
---------------------

Ich hab euch die schwere Entscheidung abgenommen, zu schreiben, was vor den Toren Ogs passiert.
Hoffe ihr hatte noch nichts vor für die Schrecken am Tor.
Jetzt müsst ihr aber mal wieder schreiben.


----------



## Mannyfred (20. Januar 2008)

>_was für eine schweinerei..._< dachte sich Trarock, als er von seinem Teufelsross aus, über das Schlachtfeld sah. >_Die Verstärkung der Nachtelfen lässt viel zu lange auf sich warten..._< dachte er sich.
Er war schon sichtlich erschöpft von den vielen Kämpfen des Tages. Aber er konnte jetzt nich aufgeben.
Er stürmte zielsicher auf die Masse der Kämpfer zu, die sich grade bemühte die restlichen Monstrositäten zur strecke zu bringen. Sein Pferd machte einen großen Satz, noch in der Luft sprang Trarock ab und landete inmitten einer gruppe Grünhäute.
 >_Verdammt, wo bin ich denn hier gelandet?Hoffentlich komm ich hier noch einmal heil weg_< dachte er sich; als er um sich schaute. Der Hexer hatte glück; denn die Orks, die grade noch um ihn standen, wichen einer umfallenden Monstrosität ohne Kopf und und einem fehlenden Arm aus. Nur knapp konnte er sich zur Seite rollen, nur um zu bemerken, dass die nächste Kreatur auf ihn aufmerksam wurde. Er versuchte so schnell wie möglich auf die beine zu kommen, bevor die Kreatur ihn mit ihrem Beil entzwei schlagen konnte. 
Ein Arm, bewaffnet mir solch einem besagten Beil sauste grade auf ihn herab; als ein Krieger mit seinem riesigen Zweihandschwert todesmutig in die Bresche sprang. Metall knirschte auf Metall und man sah ihm deutlich die Zeichen seiner Anstrengung ins Gesicht geschrieben. >_NA LOS, WEG DA!!!_< schrie der Krieger Trarock zu. 
>_Du hast was gut..._< antwortete dieser, bevor er blitzschnell auf die Beine sprang und ein paar schritte zurücktat, um nicht mehr in Reichweite des tötlichen enden würdenden Schlags zu sein. 
Der Krieger sprang mit einem gekonnten Sprung zur seite. Die Klingen verloren sich wieder und das Beil des Ungeheuers schlug nun auf den Boden ein; um darin eine tiefe Furche zu hinterlassen.


----------



## jippsi (21. Januar 2008)

Als Ekdar in das Lager getrottet kam, eilten direkt einige Heiler auf ihn zu um seine Wunden zu versorgen. Da sich unter jenen auch ein Druide befand, den Ekdar einigermaßen kannte drückte er ihm vorsichtig Rukia in die arme und machte sich auf den Weg zu einem Kommandanten, um ihm zu berichten, was sich vor den Toren Ogrimmars zutrug. Er musste nicht lange suchen, denn schon nach ein paar Schritten kam ein Mensch auf ihn zu und begann ihn anzublaffen:
 "Was treibt ihr hier? Alle gewöhnlichen Kämpfer haben auf dem Schlachtfeld zu sein…“ „Schnauze“, blaffte Ekdar zurück, „Da hinten“, der Zwerg zeigte Richtung Tor, „ stehen mindestens zwanzig dieser untoten, fleischigen, _riesigen_ was auch immer Bestien und hacken unsere Männer zu Brei. Ihr werdet jetzt die Gyrokopter Staffel aus den Düstermarschen hier hin beordern, damit sie das Tor bombardieren. In der Zwischenzeit werdet ihr alle unsere Frontkämpfer zurückbeordern, damit sie nicht von dem Bombardement getroffen werden.“
 „Aber…aber…“, stotterte der Mensch. „_Was_?“ „Ähh…nichts“
Während der Mensch davon trottete machte sich Ekdar auf den Weg um nach seiner Katze zu sehen. Im weggehen dachte er noch: _Hoffentlich macht dieser Idiot auch was ich ihm gesagt hab, es ist unsere einzige Chance.
_


----------



## Tergenna (23. Januar 2008)

Nachdem sie sich durch die Orks gedrängelt hatte, die direkt hinter dem Tor standen, suchte sie sich einen Platz, an dem sie relativ bequem stehen konnte.
Sie konnte es aber nicht lange aushalten, einfach nur da zu stehen und nichts zu tun.
Außerdem drängten jetzt von allen Seiten Leute zu ihr. Es wurde unangenehm eng und sie zwängte sich wieder heraus um auf die Tore zu gelangen. Von dort oben würde sie die Lage besser überschauen können.
Auf dem Tor wurden gerade die Leichen Gefallener fortgeschafft. Die Orks nutzten die Kampfpause, um ihre Mauer wieder neu zu besetzen.
Unter den Leichen waren Orks, Blutelfen, Trolle, Untote und Tauren. Sowohl Jäger als auch Magier.
Tergenna musste den Kopf schütteln über die Dummheit der Allianz. Wieso wollten sie, dass so viele Leute unnötig starben? Es waren doch auch Krieger aus ihren eigenen Reihen, die in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingingen.
Sie waren so voller Hass, dass sie sich nicht mehr für ihr eigenes Schicksal interessierten.
Und da sollte jemand sagen, die Horde sei uneinsichtig.
Nun, aber sich über die Dummheit anderer zu wundern gehörte nicht zu ihrem Job. Aber eines war sicher, nämlich, dass sie, so lange sie am Leben war nicht zulassen würde, dass jemand die Stadt zerstörte, die die Orks so mühevoll aufgebaut hatten. 
Sie hatten sich allein aus der Sklaverei befreit, der der Dämonen und der der Menschen.
Sie wollten Frieden - nun die meisten von ihnen zumindest - und wollten mit den Menschen handeln. Es hatte sogar geklappt - kurz. Doch die Menschen hatten ihre Vorurteile gegen Orks nicht ablegen können.
Gerade wurde die Leiche eines großen Taurenjägers vorbeigehievt. Ein Beil steckte tief in seiner Schulter.
Zorn flammte in der Schurkin auf. Ein unglaublicher Drang die Verantwortlichen für dieses Massaker zu töten packte sie. Mit glühenden Augen lief sie wieder nach unten zum Tor. Die Leute die ihr in den Weg kamen, gingen von allein aus dem Weg, als sie sie sahen, oder wurden von ihr weggeschubst.
Sie hatte sich vorgenommen, die Verantwortlichen zu finden und, wenn möglich zu töten.
Und wenn ihr das nicht gelingen würde, dann tötete sie halt so viele Gefolgsleute wie sie konnte.
Grimmig dachte sie daran, dass sich die Allianzler wahrscheinlich genauso fühlten.
Aber ihren Zorn fand sie berechtigter.
Wahrscheinlich fanden die Allianz ihren Zorn auch berechtigter.
Was für ein Teufelskreis.
--------------------

Nur um Nachfragen vorzubeugen, ich hab das Buch Teufelskreis gelesen, daher diese actionlose Szene.


----------



## Artherk (6. Februar 2008)

Eine herrische Handbewegung lies den Trupp anhalten. Die Gruppe aus über 400 erfahrenen Kämpfern der Horde, die allesamt der Gilde Ruhm und Ehre angehörten, blieb am Ende der Schlucht, die von Razor Hill nach Orgrimmar führt, stehen. Sie blickten auf ein Lager der Nachtelfen... Artherk der junge späher der sie hierhergeführt hatte starrte mit hasserfülltem blick zu seinen feinden. Neben sich stand die hochaufgewachsene Taurenjägerin Voxana. Auch sie blickte auf das kampffeld. schließlich drehte sie sich zu ihm herum und fragte: "was ist da los?"  , "Eine Kampfpause..." er spie das wort förmlich aus. Abrupt wendete er seinen schwarzen Wolf und ritt auf seinen Anführer Klinge zu. Dieser betrachtete gerade die situation und murmelte leise: "das gefällt mir nicht..." als er artherk kommen sah fragte er: "Späher, was gibt es?". Artherk zügelte sein Reittier und sagte:" Mein Führer es sieht nach einer Kampfpause aus, was sollen wir jetzt tun?" Eine sekunde Kratzte sich der Heerleiter von ruhm und ehre nachdenklich am kinn ehe er antwortet:" Wir umgehen die Baumschmuser und schließen uns den hauptstreitkräften der Horde an, jetzt anzugreifen wäre unehrenhaft!" Der Späher nickte und sprach:"ich werde es sofort den anderen mitteilen" Er wendete seinen wolf um die nachricht zu überbringen und schon 5 min später setzte sich der heerzug wieder in bewegung weiter richtung orgrimmar... um die stadt vor der allianzbrut zu beschützen.

So das wars wieder hoffentlich gefällts... kritik ist gern gesehen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also schreibt vor allemn von dir alXD MFG euer Arthi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jippsi (6. Februar 2008)

Unruhig ging Ekdar vor dem Zelt der Heiler auf und ab. Dreimal hatte er bereits versucht hinein zu gelangen, dreimal wurde er mit der Begründung hinausgeschickt, man befände sich in einer schweren Operation und das störe nur. Mittlerweile wusste der Jäger, wie man sich während einer Geburt fühlen musste. Endlich, es war bereits nach Mitternacht, kam einer der Druiden aus dem Zelt und meinte, Rukia sei über den Berg, der Zwerg könne jetzt reinkommen.
Hastig betrat Ekdar das Zelt und staunt mal wieder darüber, wie gründlich die Druiden des Zirkels des Cenarius seine Arbeit verstand. Vor ihm lag, immer noch etwas benommen aber bereits wach, seine geliebte Katze Rukia. Vorsichtig nahm er sie in die Arme und drückte sie an sich. Da sämtliche Heiler und Druiden das Zelt verlassen hatten, nahm Ekdar an, er könne hier schlafen. So machte er sich fertig und legte sich neben Rukia auf die Pritsche und schlief ein.
Ein dröhnen. Ein Knall. Ekdar fuhr sich über die Augen und lief aus dem Zelt. Von den Toren Ogrimmars kamen rufe, dann eine Explosion. Endlich begriff Ekdar. Die Gyrokopter waren gekommen.


----------



## Artherk (7. Februar 2008)

Was war das für ein Höllenlärm... der junge jäger schaute auf und schrie förmlich: " ach ne jetz kommen diese verdammten hutzelbärte auch noch mit ihren Klappergestellen" er grinste frech "na dann wollen wir mal sehen..." er legte mit der Armbrust an schoss und der bolzen verschwand in dem hals eines der gyrokopterpyloten,sofort gurgelnd zusammenbrach und sein flugzeugimitat direkt über den lagern abstürzte. sofort brach reges treiben im allianz lager aus. Blitzschnell waren alle wieder bewaffnet. Klinge warf Artherk einen verärgerten blick zu:2´"hatte ich nicht gesagt wir warten bis wir drüben sin?" betreten blickte der junge jäger zu boden und murmelte:"tut mir leid..." "aber..." antwortet klinge"guter schuss!" die gesammte gilde lachte und Artherks brust schwoll vor stolz an.


----------



## Cerwyn (10. Februar 2008)

Er verlor die Fassung als er das vernahm , ein schwer verwundeter Ork sprang von seinen Flügeldrachen ab und sprach : ,, Cerwyn du musst dich beeilen eine Batalion der Alianz marschiert in Ogrimmar ein wenn du dich nicht beeilst werden sie Thierra finden und töten! " Ohne ein weiteres Wort zu sprechen sattelte Cerwyn seinen Reitnetherrochen und machte sich auf den Weg . Es war kein langer Weg da er sich in Donnerfels befand jedoch kamen ihm Sekunden wie Minuten vor .  Er war ein Tauren Schamane der  nach dem Glorreichen Sieg gegen Illidan Sturmgrimm sein leben als Krieger beenden wollte , er lernte in Ogrimmar eine hübsche Blutelfe namens Thierra kennen sie wurden bald ein Liebespaar doch er musste noch einmal nach Donnerfels um um den Segen seines Vaters Vaters zu fragen  . Als er kurz davor war das Schlachtfeld zu betreten fiel ihm auf das sich große schwarze Wolken anbahnten . <_ Hmm ungewöhnlich für diese Jahreszeit , aber es kommt mir gerade recht_> . Etwa nach einer halben Stunde war er über dem Zentrum der Schlacht , er löste seine Axt _Seelenspalter_ von den dicken Lederriehmen die sie hielten , sie blitzte blut hungrig auf , dann sprach er zu seinem Reit Netherrochen :,, Verzieh dich in die Berge ich werde dich abholen . " Er war sich nicht sicher ob er Rochen ihn verstand doch dann setzte der Rochen zum Sturzflug an Cerwyn sprang ab und sah zufrieden zu wie sich der Rochen in richtung Berge aufmachte . Er durfet nun keine Zeit mehr verlieren er musst Thierra finden .
Ihm stellten sich zwei Zwerge in den Weg  , der eine war ein Jäger und befehligte einen Zulianischen Tiger und der andere war ein Priester  , der Jäger versuchte sein Gewehr nachzuladen doch Cerwyn war schneller und schoss ihm einen Blitz entgegen . Noch bevor  der Zwerg wusste wie ihm geschah spaltete Cerwyn unter lauten Knacken den Schädel des Jägers . Der Priester versuchte die ganze Zeit das Schattenwort Tod auszusprechen jedoch gelang ihm das nicht , da eine Blutelfen Priesterin die in Schatten gehüllt war ihn manipuliert und zum schweigen gebracht hat .  Cerwyn erkannte sie sofort es war Thierra . Bevor er noch einen weiteren Moment vertrödelte enthauptete er den Zwerg . Cerwyn wollte sich dem Tiger zuwenden doch dieser lief weg , er wollte das Tier nicht unnötig töten und wannte sich Thierra zu :,, Es ist schön dich zu sehen Thierra ." Doch sie antwortete nur knapp : ,, Es ist nicht die richtige Zeit und der richtige Ort um zu reden ." Er nickte ihr knapp zu und hörte dann jedoch das geschrei von einem Krieger  . Er lag  auf dem boden und war halb Zerfetzt :,, Ein Tiger hat mich angegriffen er kam so überraschend und tauchte hinter mir auf  und richtete mich so zu nachdem ich schrielief er in Richtung des Throns von Thrall ." Plötzlich wurde   es Cerwyn klar es war nicht der Begleiter eines Jägers es war ein Druide der die Gestalt eines Tigers angenommen hatte . Er und Thierra liefen so schnell sie konnten zu Thrall um ihn zu retten . Nun verdunkelten die Wolken die Sonne und ein heftiges Gewitter fing an zu wüten . 

Rechtschreibfehler bitte net beachten und bitte net all zu harte Kritik wollte nur au was schreiben


----------



## bl00dstream (10. Februar 2008)

Lässig läuft ein Troll durch die nach Blut gierende Menge an Hordlern. Bloodstream nennt ihn sein Stamm und nicht umsonst. Langsam nimmt er seine Klinge vom Rücken, lässt sich von ihrer Arkanen Macht durchfliessen. Er blickt zur Seite und sieht die Zivilisten rennen, während die Krieger weitr zum Tor drängen. Er bahnt sich weiter seienn Weg, wobei er hier jemanden zur Seite stösst, dort sich mittels eines Zaubers nach vorn bringt. Schliesslich sieht er am Tore die Menge der Allianzler, die versucht durch die Enge Bresche nach Orgrimmar zu gelangen. Er ruht sich aus, wird eins mit dem Nether. Nachdem er Kräfte gesammelt hat hebt er seine Waffe "Füa de Stamm. Füa de Zin Halar un de Horde. Füa Vol'Jin" Ein Zwerg, der mit erhobener Axt über einem weiteren am Boden liegenden Troll steht ist sein erstes Ziel. Ein Eisiger Blitz verlässt seine Hand und trifft den Zwerg in die Brust und dieser erstarrt in der Bewegung und fällt nach hinten über. Bloodstream sucht sein nächstes Ziel. Mal rettet er Trolle, mal lässt er seinem Hass auf Menschen freien Lauf. Plötzlich spürt er links von sich eine Bewegung, unnatürlich nahe. Er wendet sich, doch da ist nur ein taure, der wieder sein Gewehr hebt und schiesst. plötzlich spürt er einen harten Schlag gegen den Hinterkopf und taumelt benommen. Mit einem hässlichen Kreischen gleitet ein Dolch an seiner unsichtbaren frostigen Rüstung ab. Instinktiv wendet Bloodstream sich um undblickt in das hassverzerrte Gesicht eines Nachtelfen, der ihm unverständliche Worte engegenschleudert und erneut versucht zuzustechen. Bloodstream streckt die Hand aus, murmelt ein unverständliches Trollisches Wort und entfesselt einen dünnen Blitz aus Eis, der das Gesicht des Elfen in einer Grimasse des Todes erstarren lässt. Dann fasst er einen Entschluss und wendet sich an den Tauren mit dem Gewehr "Eh, man, pass ma kuaz auf mai auf, kla? mia machn mächtges Mojo aba wollens nich werdn gestört."
Der Taure blickt erst merkwürdig, als würde er abwägen, nickt dann aber und packt seine Waffe mit neuerlicher Entschlossenheit "Ganz wie ihr wollt, mein Trollischer Verbündeter. Meine Waffe und die Erdenmutter stehen euch schützend zur Seite." Der Troll nickt und beginnt mit einer Beschwörung. Er hebt die Arme und betet zu seinen für andere Völker lange vergessenen Göttern. Die Luft um ihn beginnt zu knistern, es wird merklich kälter. 
Ein Mensch scheint bemerkt zu haben, das der Troll etwas mächtiges vorhat und beginnt einen Zauber zu weben. dunkle Energien knistern zwischen seinen Händen, doch was er plante wird nie offensichtlich, denn eine Kugel aus dem Gewehr des Tauren zerschmettert seinen Schädel und er stürzt in die Reihen der Toten vor dem Tor. Der Troll bemerkt dies in Seine Beschwörung versunken nicht. Er hebt die Arme und von ihm geht eine Welle der Kälte auf als sich neben ihm Eine Gestalt aus reinem Wasser manifestiert. Er grinst .
"So, fertich, man"


----------



## Cerwyn (10. Februar 2008)

Btw darf man Kreaturen aus WCIII mit einbringen wie die Fels viecher von den Nachtelfen?


----------



## bl00dstream (11. Februar 2008)

hm also ich würd ja sagen im Prinzip ist der Fantasie bei sowas freier Lauf gelassen..... also bringt alles ein was euch einfällt so lange es nicht zuuu skurril erscheint oder 100% frei erfunden ist. z.B. dünne Zwerge oder große Gnome ;-) (so zumindest meine Einstellung, wenn der Threadersteller eine andere Intention hatte richte ich mich auch problemlos dannach)


----------



## jippsi (11. Februar 2008)

Durch arkane Macht beschleunigt, flog die Patrone aus seinem Gewehr und zerfetzte dem Magier, fünfhundert Schritte von ihm entfernt, die Robe, sowie den linken Lungenflügel. Röchelnd und Blut spuckend brach dieser auf der Stelle zusammen. Gerade wollte Ekdar sich befriedigt ein neues Ziel suchen, als er aus dem Augnwinkel  einen Priester zu dem verletzten eilen sah um diesem das Leben zu retten. Zornig riss der Jäger sein Gewehr hoch und feuerte die gerade erst neu eingelegte Kugel ab.
Dieses mal würde die Allianz nich verlieren. Allerdings standen die Chancen nicht sonderlich gut. Sämtlich Gyrokopter waren abgestürzt, ohne nennenswerten Schaden angerichtet zu haben, außer das die komischen Fleischberge tot waren, wobei diese wahrscheinlich sowieso in der Hitze über kurz oder lang eingegangen wären.
Auch diese Kugel verfehlte ihr Ziel nicht, sodass der eben erst gefallene Magier nun noch von einem Priester begraben wurde. Schwere schritte hinter Ekdar ließen ihn aufschrecken. Eine Keule wirbelte durch die Luft und hätte ihm den Kopf von den Schultern gehauen, wäre er nicht gedankenschnell in die Hocke gegangen. Noch in der abwärtsbewegung feuerte er sein Gewhr ab. Klick. Es war leer. Mit einer wütenden Handbewegung packte er es in die Halterung auf seinem Rücken und zog stattdessen seine eigene Axt. Nachdem er sich wieder aufgerichtet hatte stand er einem vor einem, vor Wut sabbernden Ork, der eine Keule trug, die größer als der Zwerg war.
Jetzt stand es Mann gegen Mann.


----------



## jagerr (11. Februar 2008)

Voller Wut und hass gegen die Horde spannte der Nachtelfen-Jäger Jagerr surrend seine Armbrust...bei dem Gedanken an all seine Kammeraden,welche in dieser Schlacht starben und aus Rache an seinem Gefallenen Freund Androctonus feuerte er einen gezielten Schuss auf einen Tauren ab,der pfeil blieb ihm in der Brust stecken und er rannte auf Jagerr zu.
zuverlässiger Schuss....zuverlässiger Schuss...sorgfältiges Zielen war in der letzten Kampfreihe angesagt da er keinen seiner Freunde verletzen wollte...plötzlich stand der Krieger direkt vor ihm...hob seine riesige Axt und....mit einem knall feuerte Jagerr einen kurzdistanzierten Streuschuss ab...voller desorientierung taumelte er umher...ein Raptorstoß...und stein gehörnter Kopf viel zu Boden.
In diesem moment des Triumphs spührte Jagerr wie zwei Giftgetränkte Dolche in seinen Rücken gerammt wurden und ein Pfeil sein Bein marterte...ihm wurde schwindelig...in weiter ferne sah er auf einem Hügel den Tauren Jäger stehen der ihn so zugerichtet hatte...noch mit gespannten bogen und glut in den augen.
In dem moment sieht Jagerr nur den Arm und den Kopf eines Untoten Schurkens an sich vorbei fliegen und unter tösendem gebrüll sah man auf Kriegstigern eine Truppe Dämonenjäger von der feste des Cenarius aus Silithus angeritten kommen...jagerr braucht dringend...heilung...


----------



## Tergenna (12. Februar 2008)

Nachdem Tergenna ungefähr zehn Mitglieder der Allianz das Zeitliche hatte segnen lassen, verschwand die Hitze in ihrem Blut fast völlig und sie konnte wieder klarer denken.
Sie stürzte sich nicht mehr ganz so ungestüm in den Kampf um sich nicht zu verletzen, bevor sie an ihr Ziel kam. Sie hatte sich gut vorgearbeitet und sah hinter den Kämpfenden schon die Zelte der Allianz.
Verstohlen schlich sie sich um zwei weitere Kämpferpaare herum, als sie sich plötzlich einem anderen Schurken entgegensah. Er hatte sie eindeutig entdeckt, und versuchte sich noch zu tarnen. Dieser Kampf würde interessant werden. Wie es schien, waren sie beinahe ebenbürtig. Als Tergenna ihre Dolche zückte, tat ihr Gegenüber das selbe. Sie umkreisten sich wie zwei Wildkatzen, beide angespannt und bereit zum Sprung.
Er war ungeduldiger und sprang zuerst - Ein Fehler - denn rasch brachte sich Tergenna hinter ihn und metzelte drauf los. Die Rüstung des Menschen war von hinten sehr zerrissen, als er sich endlich umdrehte und zurückschlug. Sie konnte ausweichen, jedoch nicht schnell genug, so dass er ihr noch eine tiefe Wunde am Arm einbrachte. Noch während sie sich umdrehte ging sie tiefer und trat ihn in den Bauch. Dann war es nur noch ein kurzes Kehleaufschlitzen und der Mann war die meiste Zeit am Leben gewesen.
Einmal schnell in die Schatten und einen Verband aufgelegt, und weiter gings. 
Inzwischen hatte sie das erste Zelt erreicht. In ihm war aber niemand. Nur ein paar Verbände waren auf einem Tisch und noch mehr in Kisten. 
Im nächsten Zelt lagen ein paar Tote.
Im übernächsten war jemand und dieser jemand war bald tot. Es handelte sich um einen draenischen Krieger, der aus irgendeinem Grund im Lager geblieben war.
Die nächsten zelte waren leer, das nächste Zelt, das interessant war, war allerdings aus einem anderen Grund als Feinden. In ihm war Wein - Massen von Wein. Anscheinend hatte die Allianz ihren Sieg schon geplant und für die Festlichkeiten hinterher schon gesorgt. Tergenna knirschte mit den Zähnen. 
"Diese arroganten..." Ein Lächeln stahl sich auf ihre Lippen.
Schnell stach sie in jedes Fass ein Loch. Selbst wenn die Horde verlieren würde, mir dem Wein würden sie nicht mehr feiern.
"So mal schauen, was im nächsten Zelt ist...", murmelte sie und schlich weiter.


----------



## Artherk (14. Februar 2008)

Endlich kam Artherk mit seinen Gildenbrüdern am Herd der Schlacht an. Immer noch kämpften die Horde tapfer an der kleinen Schneise die die allianz und vor allem die untoten Stinkemonster aus Undercity in ihre reihen gerissen hatten. Als sie angekommen waren rief ihr anführer Klinge mit befehlsgewohnter stimme:"verteilt euch ihr Hunde und helft unseren Brüdern!" Sofort sprang der Junge jäger aus dem Sattel seines schwarzen Kriegstwolfs Zerberus. Mit seinen beiden gezogenen Teufelststahllangschwertern eilte er auf den ersten Baumschmuser zu und zerfetzte ihm mit einem schlag seinen Brustkorb. Er hörte Knochen knacken... und blut spritzte in seine augen so das er kurzzeitig blind war. Diese zeit versuchte ein gnomischer schurke auszunutzen um ihm seinen dolch in die brust zu rammen, jedoch klärte sich sein Blick schnell genug um ihn mit einem heftigen tritt in die reihen der allianz zu schicken. das letzte was er hörte waren gnomische Flüche.... Nach einer kurzen Atempause sah er sich kurz um, um seinen nächsten gegner zu entdcken, jedoch sah er voller schreck das die gemahlin von Klinge die heilerin salome, die nur wenige schritte neben ihm stand und gerade einen heilzauber webte von einem zwergischen Krieger mit seiner 2 handaxt angegriffen wurde. Gerade noch rechtzeitig sprang artherk todesmutig in die bresche. Die aXt biss tief in seine rechte seite, ein schmerzerfülltes grunzen entrang sich seiner kehle, doch er schaffte es noch geistesgegenwärtig den zwerg mit einems einer schwerter den kopf abzutrennen. Kraftlos sank artherk nach vorne... allumfassende schwärze umfing ihn... doch als er schon fast dachte er würde sterben berührten in die kühlen sanften hände.....

Ich hoffe es gefällt euch schreibt weiter ich find das voll lustig 
euer Arthi


----------



## jippsi (14. Februar 2008)

Kurz bevor der Ork zum Schlag ausholen konnte, durchstieß ein Schwert dessen Brustkorb, nur um gleich darauf wieder zu verschwinden und dem Ork den Kopf abzuhacken. Dieser kippte vorn über und ließ den Blick auf einen jungen Menschenkrieger frei. 
"Ekdar, altes Haus. Endlich hab ich dich gefunden!"
"Daaron? Tatsache, du bist es. Wie kann ich dir helfen?"
"Mir wurde soeben die Aufgabe zugetragen, einen Spähtrupp zu ernnenen, welcher sich tief in die Reihen der Feinde schleichen soll. Dabei dachte ich sofort an dich als Truppführer."
"Hmm... Na gut ich bin dabei. Aber nur unter einer Bedingun: Nur wenn _sie_ dabei ist."
"Woher weißt du das Syphrim hier ist?"
"Du vergisst, das ich ein Jäger bin, Daaron. Ein Späher und Spurenleser. Mir entgeht gar nichts."
Daaron lacht. "Ok ich werde sie suchen und ins Lager bringen. Geh du ebenfalls dorthin. Man wird dich dort in die Pläne einweihen und dir dein Team vorstellen."
Langsam trotette er davon. Gedankenverloren drehte sich Ekdar um und sah, wie sich ein Zwergen Priester, der gerade einen Nachtelf Jäger zusammen geflickt hatte, erhob und in seine Richtung sah. Während neben ihm eine Gruppe Dämonenjäger vorbeiritt kam ihm ein Gedankenblitz. 
"He du!", rief er in die Richtung des Priesters, "wie lautet dein Name?"
"Ich?", der Priester blickt sich verdutzt um, "Eldorar, warum?"
"Willst du der Allianz einen besonderen Dienst erweisen? Wenn ja komm mit mir!"
Schweigend ging Ekdar weiter. Aus den Augenwinkeln sah er, wie der total verwirrte Priester ihm folgte.


----------



## Tergenna (18. Februar 2008)

Es waren eindeutig die meisten auf dem Schlachtfeld zugange. Beinahe alle vorderen Zelte waren leer.
Nur in wenigen Zelten war jemand. Hier mal ein priester, mit dem kurzer prozess gemacht wurde, und dort ein Hexenmeister, der auch keine Herausforderung darstellte. Einmal hatte Tergenna Hemmungen einen Priester zu töten, der gerade Schwerverletzte heilte, aber dann fiel ihr ein, dass er eben jene Soldaten wieder kampfbereit machte, die auf dem Feld ihre verbündeten töteten.
Das blutgetränkte Lazarett verließ sie, genauso wie eine Baracke mit Druiden, die sie abgestochen hatte.
Sie hatte sich noch nicht in das Herz der feindlichen Truppen gewagt, aber nun schlich sie sich doch unauffällig in die hinteren Teile des Lagers.
Es herrschte Betriebsamkeit wie in einem Ameisenhügel. Jeder trug etwas von hier nach dort, es wurde laut gerufen oder vereinzelte Boten und Streiter der Allianz liefen zu ihren Truppen oder ebenfalls scheinbar ziellos hin und her.
Vielleicht hätte sie sich doch nicht hierher begeben sollen. Die Schurkin wollte gerade umdrehen, als sich ihr der Rückweg verschloss. Anscheinend wollte die Allianz einen großen Angriff starten, denn langsam aber stetig zogen sich alle Truppen zu einer Armee zusammen.
Jetzt brach richtige hektik aus und um nicht entdeckt zu werden, verzog sie sich in den Schatten und versteckte sich hinter einigen Kisten. Von dort beobachtete sie, wie die Allianz sich zu einem haufen zusammenrottete und eindeutig mit dieser Streitmacht die Tore stürmen wollte. 
Sie gedachte diese Chance zu nutzen und endlich den Fädenzieher töten zu können.


----------



## Silenzz (18. Februar 2008)

Oromis stöhnte auf, ein Speer hatte sich in seinen linken Arm gebohrt.
Ohne großartig nachzudenken, lies er seine Axt fallen, packte eine Klinge die über seinen Schultern hing, und zerschlug den Stiel des Speeres.
Erst in dem moment als er die Klinge niedersausen ließ, erkannte er, das dass nur eine Falle war.
Oromis ließ seinen Oberkörper unbedeckt, der Blutelf, dem der Speer gehörte, hatte schon einen Dolch in der Hand.
Er warf sich mit aller Kraft gegen Oromis, dieser ein Zwerg und somit so schwer, das es ihm nichts ausmachte.
Doch der Blutelf trieb den Dolch in den Oberkörper von Oromis, der Zwerg verspürte einen heißen Schmerz.
Wut, kalte Wut stieg in ihm auf, er schlug dem Blutelf den Kopf ab, einem Ork schlug er den Arm sowie eine Hand ab, als er vor einem Untoten Hexenmeister zum stehen kam.
Dieser grinste ihn an "Zwerg, du willst spielen?"fragte er höhnisch "Dann wirst du jetzt sterben."
Ein dunkler Ball formte sich in der Hand des Hexenmeisters.
Oromis wollte sich irgendwie schützen, doch er konnte es nicht, ihm fielen schlicht die Worte für einen Schutzzauber nicht ein.
Der Ball wurde abgefeuert, traf Oromis und schleuderte ihn mitten in die kämpfende Masse.

ooc Sorry des ich solange weg war, hatte einige probs mit meinem i-net und meinem keyboard :s naja bin jetzt wieder da^^


----------



## Artherk (28. Februar 2008)

Langsam schlug Artherk seine augen wieder auf, der vertraute geruch der untoten umwehte ihn und als sich die allumfassende schwärze und der nebel um seine gedanken wieder gelichtet hatte erinnerte er sich was geschehen war und sah in das warme freundliche gesicht von salome mit gebrochener stimme sagte er:"Danke, du hast mir den Hintern gerettet!" ein lächeln umspielte ihre züge und sie antwortete:" nein ich habe zu danken ohne dich hätte mich der zwerg getötet..."Auch der junge jäger begann nun zu lächeln als er sich umsah bemerkte er das er in einem zelt unweit der tore von orgrimmar lag, er fragte deshalb:"wie steht es in der schlacht?" das lächeln verschwand vom gesicht der priesterin als sie antwortet:" es sieht nicht gut aus, einige unserer  brüder sind schon gefallen, darunter Meltingblood, Sikuro, Tombo... und noch viele mehr..." Aufgebracht setzte sich artherk auf und schrie:" ich muss hier raus und ihnen helfen! ich kann nicht tatenlos zusehen wie sie getötet werden" Salome schüttelt traurig den kopf:"du kannst nichts für sie tun du bist noch immer sehr schwer verwundet und hast viel blut verloren, du musst dich ausruhen!" Wütend sprang der junge jäger auf und brüllte :" nein mir geht es gut, ich kämpfe weiter" fast wie um seine worte lügen zu strafen bildeten sich auf dem verband frische rote blutspuren ab und wogen sengenden schmerzes durchzuckten seinen körper. Doch er blieb standhaft packte seine schwerter und rannte aus dem zelt. Drausen traf er seine gefährtin eine junge blutelf paladina namens Alexal sie blickte ihn besorgt an und sprach leise: " du siehst nicht gut aus ... du solltest dich ausruhen liebster!" Er blickte sie an und schrie fast:" dort draußen werden meine brüder getötet ich muss ihnen helfen versteh das doch mein herz!" Sie packte seine hand und küsste ihn, haucht in sein ohr: " ok aber bitte pass auf dich auf ich will dich nicht verlieren"
Er küsste sie noch einmal und machte sich dann auf in seine vielleicht letzte schlacht... 


So das wars dann von mir mal etwas länger viel spaß beim lesen^^ Arthi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tergenna (28. Februar 2008)

Vollkommen auf das Geschehen vor ihr konzentriert, merkte Tergenna nicht, wie sich ihr von der Seite ein Schemen näherte.
"Hallo."
Beinahe hätte sie aufgeschrien, hätte sie den anderen Schurken nicht erkannt. Böse sah sie ihn an.
"Was machst du denn hier?"
"Wollt ich auch grad fragen. Bist du lebensmüde, oder so?"
Kujune grinste. Er war der Anführer ihrer alten Geheimgilde 'Shadows'. Tergenna war deshalb ausgestiegen, weil sie sich mit den anderen gestritten hatte, bezüglich ihrer Herkunft. Sie meinten eine Adlige, könne keine echte Schurkin sein. Sie hatte diese Information gegenüber ihnen unabsichtlich fallen gelassen, nachdem sie zusammen eine abtrünnige Blutelfenpatrouille ausgeräubert hatten.
Auf jeden Fall war die Zeit davor schön gewesen und Kujune hatte sie zuerst vom Aussteigen abhalten wollen.
Er hatte selbst nach der Enthüllung ihres Geheimnis zu ihr gehalten.
Glücklich ihn vor ihrem eventuell letzten kampf zu sehen, schüttelte sie ihm den Arm und kreuzte nach Shadowmanier ihren linken Dolch mit seinem. Dieses Ritual hatte sie auch vermisst.
Grinsend umarmte sie den Untoten, wonach dieser an ihr roch.
"Du riechst nach Undercity, du bist nicht zufällig in letzter Zeit dort gewesen? ich verzeihe dir niemals, wenn du da warst ohne mich zu besuchen!"
"Nein, Nein, ich hatte nur einen Zusammenstoß mit einigen Monströsitäten. Ein Goblin brachte sie."
"Ach ja. Irkan erwähnte etwas davon, als er herkam, ich dachte, er hätte vielleicht einen zu starken Schlag auf den Kopf bekommen."
Ein Draenei kam zu ihrem Versteck. Vielleicht hatte er etwas gehört, auf jeden Fall hatte er misstrauisch die Augen in die Richtung der Schurken gewendet.
Den Hammer vom Rücken lösend näherte er sich noch etwas.
Als er sich vorbeugte, um hinter die Kisten zu schauen, stachen ihm zwei Klingen in der brust.
Ohne einen Laut von sich zu geben, sackte er nach vorn. glücklicherweise waren die kisten etwas abseits, so dass sie die Leiche schnell dahinter ziehen konnten.
In dem Moment kam ein Trollschurke herangeschlichen.
"Wir sind jetzt bereit, Man. Gib das Signal, Man!"
Daraufhin zog er sich wieder zurück.
Lächelnd, soweit das mit seinem eingefallenen Gesicht noch möglich war, fragte er Tergenna:
"Willst du heute mit uns kämpfen? Alle Mitglieder der Gilde sind da. Wir würden uns freuen, wenn ein ehemaliges mitglied wieder zurück zu uns findet."
"Sicher, Kujune. Wie könnte ich einem alten Freund eine Bitte abschlagen?"
Sie machten sich auf den Weg zu den anderen. Als sie sah, was aus dem einst kleinen Verband von Schurken geworden war, erfüllte es sie mit Stolz. Aus den knapp 20 Mitgliedern waren nun beinahe 60 geworden.
Alle, selbst die, die sie damals abgelehnt hatten, sahen der neuen mitkämpferin freundlich entgegen.
Die Veteranen klopften ihr auf die Schultern und begrüßten sie gern zurück in ihren Reihen.
Kujune stimmte gerade zu einer letzten Rede vor dem Angriff an.
"Meine lieben Mitschurken und Mitschurkinnen, Taschendiebe, Spione und Meuchelmörder.
Wir haben uns heute hier versammelt, um erstens eine alte Freundin willkommen zu heißen,"
Er zeigte auf Tergenna.
"und zweitens um diesen dreckigen Bastarden zu zeigen, dass die Horde es nicht gutheißt, dass sie vor den Toren orgrimmars sitzen und sie belagert."
Im Redenschwingen war er immer ein wenig enthusiastisch. Leise wurde ihm zugestimmt.
"Daher hat sich dieser Verband Hinterlistigsten und Skrupellosesten, doch gleichzeitig der Mutigsten und Ehrenhaftesten zusammengefunden um diesen Treiben ein Ende zu setzen!
Nun habe ich nur noch eins zu sagen: Zeigt keine Gnade, denn sie würden uns auch keine Gnade gewähren!"
Ein leiser Ruf ließ ihn, die Gilde und Horde hochleben, dann bereiteten sie sich vor.
Er wies ihnen zu schweigen und ihm zu folgen.
Sie taten es wie eine stille, gnadenlose, tödliche Welle.
Die Allianz sollte sich vor den besten Schurken Azeroths lieber in Acht nehmen.
-------------------------

Hintergrund:
Es gab tatsächlich eine Gilde mit Namen 'Shadows'
jedoch bin ich erst ausgestiegen, als ich merkte, dass mich alle anderen Schurken verlassen hatten.
Ehrlich gesagt hab ich nur einem Freund geholfen, der unbedingt eine Gilde dieses namens gründen wollte.
Es gibt auch einen Kujune, allerdings ist er nur ein Freund von mir, den ich ein paar mal Ragefirechasm gezogen habe.
Schreibt immer schön weiter!
Anni


----------



## jippsi (29. Februar 2008)

Als Ekdar mit dem Priester im schlepptau ins Lager getrottet kam, hatte er das Gefühl, das etwas nicht stimmte; es war einfach zu still, sowie die Ruhe vor einem schweren Gewitter.
Sicherheitshalber lockerte er seine Axt und zog sein Gewehr hervor. Der Priester hatte anscheinend auch gemerkt, das etwas nicht stimmte, denn er war in ein leises Gebet vefallen. Langsam näherten sie sich dem Zelt, in dem sich Rukia immer noch erholte. Dort ngekommen, schlug Ekdar die Plane zurück, welche den Eingang verdeckte und machte eine grausige Entdeckung. 
Auf dem Boden lag ein junger Druide, mit einem kaum sichtbaren Messerstich im Rücken. Eldorar tart ein und erbleichte. Nachdem er sich von seinem Schock erholt hatte machte er sich an die mögliche Rettung des Elfen. In der Zwischenzit hatte sich der Jäger wieder darauf besinnt, in was für einem Zelt er sich befand und machte sich auf die Suche nach seiner geliebten Katze. Er fand sie unter einem Berg von Fellen und Decken schlafend vor. Vorsichtig tätschelrte er ihr den Kopf, woraufhins sie leise schurrend aufwachte und ighn aus ihren großen Augen ansah. 
Hinter Ekdar erhob sich der Priester schleppend vom Boden. "Ich konnte nichts mehr für ihn tun. Es war ein sehr schnell wirkendes Gift. Die Totenstarre hat bereits eingesetzt."


----------



## Artherk (5. März 2008)

Mit schnellen schritten durchmaß der junge jäger die tore von orgrimmar. Als er draußen ankam blieb ihm fast das herz stehen, die linien der verteidiger wurde immer dünner und somit auch die seiner brüder. Wutschnaubend betrachtete er das szenario einige sekunden, bevor etwas schwarzes im westen seine aufmerksamkeit erregte. Durch den ungünstigen sonnenstand  musste er einige male blinzeln bevor er es richtig erkennen konnte. Wüste verwünschungen schimpfend sah er was sich dort zusammenbraute... Die allianz würde verstärkung in form von hexenmeistern aus stormwind erhalten. Er dachte bei sich:" naja die paar milchgesichter wären ja kein problem... wenn sie nich ihre hässlichen dämonen immer dabei hätten.!" murmelnd fügte er hinzu :" hmm da werd ich wohl unterstützung brauchen.." Ein kurzer pfiff und schon erschien sein weißer gefährte, der Tiger Shadow, mit ihm zusammen machte er sich auf die Hexenmeister zu erledigen ehe sie ihr beschwörungsritual für die für die dämonenhorden vollenden konnten. Das element der überraschung nutzend gelang es Arther und seinem begleiter auch fast alle dämonenfetischsten den gar auszumachen bevor sie ihre diener beschworen hatte... nur der letzte überlebte lange genug um seine teufelswache zu rufen. Somit stand der junge jäger nun einer 4 m großen geflügelten kreatur gegenüber die noch dazu eine überdimensionierte axt bei sich trug. Grimmig blickte er in die augen des hässlichen dings und sagte: " Na komm nur her du mistvieh aus dir mach ich hackfleisch" Und schon setzte er zu einem gewaltigen sprung an.,...

Viel spaß beim lesen würd mich über comments freun ^^ vllt mach ich dann mal auch ne eigene geschichte mir machts echt saumäßig spaß^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tergenna (8. März 2008)

Geschockt sah Tergenna auf ihre ehemalige Gilde.
Nicht nur deshalb geschockt, weil so viele fehlten, sondern auch deshalb, weil die Überlebenden die Zelte plünderten. Aus dem Kampf war ein Gemetzel geworden, dass sie eigentlich gerade hatten verhindern wollen.
Kujune lag nicht gerade im Sterben, jedoch konnte er sich kein Gehör verschaffen, da sein linkes Bein zerfetzt war und er nicht aufstehen konnte.
"Werdet ihr jetzt wohl aufhören?! HÖRT AUF!" Vollkommen verzweifelt zog er sich doch noch an Tergenna hoch und schrie aus vollem Hals, ohne dass es jemand zu hören schien. Der Ork, der sein Bein richtete, sah stirnrunzelnd zu ihm hoch. Es missfiel ihm, dass sein Patient sich so sehr bewegte.
Weiterhin das Brüllen ihres Anführers im Ohr, zog Tergenna einen anderen zur Vernunft gekommenen Schurken zu sich hin und wies ihn an Kujune zu stützen.
Leise, auch wenn das wegen des Lärms der gröhlenden Mitglieder der Gilde sowieso nutzlos war, ging sie noch einmal um das eingenommene Gebiet herum. Plötzlich meinte sie ein leises Geräusch vor sich zu hören.
Im Schatten bleibend schlich sie sich näher heran. Eine Bewegung hinter einem Zelt, ein Huschen von der Seite.
Ihr Herz klopfte hart in ihrer Brust und sie drückte sich vorsichtig wieder in Richtung der Freunde. Hinter ihr sprang etwas aus der Deckung, während sich vor ihr ebenfalls jemand aufbaute.
Sie wusste, schreien würde nichts nützen, sie konnte nur darauf hoffen, dass sich ein Verbündeter noch einmal in ihre Richtung verirren würde. Also stellte sie sich grade hin und versuchte unerschrocken auszusehen.
Die gegnerischen Schurken nahmen sie in die Mitte. Insgesamt waren es fünf. Sie murmelten in einer Sprache, die sie nicht verstand, jedoch hörte sie, dass der Tonfall eindeutig feindselig, jedoch nicht mordlustig war.
Langsam führten sie Tergenna von den anderen fort. Sie war sich ziemlich sicher, dass die Allianzler sie zu dem Anführer ihrer Gilde bringen würden.
Angekommen nahmen ihr zwei der Schurken die Dolche weg, ebenfalls wie die Wurfmesser und alle ihre anderen Utensilien. Lediglich ihre Kleidung durfte sie behalten, dann wurden ihr die Hände gefesselt.
Daraufhin trat ein Mensch in schwerer Rüstung heraus und nahm sie in Augenschein. Zu ihrer Überraschung sprach er sie beinahe akzentlos in der Sprache der Blutelfen an.
"Nun, eure Freunde und ihr habt genügend Schaden angerichtet.", meinte er.
"Wenn wir euch nicht erwischt haben, dann anscheinend nicht." Spöttisch sah sie ihn an und widerstand der Versuchung ihm ins Gesicht zu spucken. Auf ein Wort des Gildenführers packten sie zwei ihrer Bewacher fest an den Schultern, gerade so, dass es noch nicht genügend wehtat, dass sie nicht sprechen könnte.
Er trat an sie heran und sprach mit leiser Stimme. "Ihr versteht den Ernst eurer Lage nicht ganz, fürchte ich.
Ich bin der Anführer der größten und ruhmreichsten Gilde der Allianz. ihr habt es nur mir zu verdanken, dass ich eure Freunde bei ihrer Feier noch nicht gestört habe."
"Ach ja, und warum habt ihr den Angegriffenen dann nicht geholfen?"
Er grinste sie an, und sie roch seinen schlechten Atem. "Was meint ihr, was ich mit dem Angriff bezwecken wollte, hm? Ich habe diesen Angriff auf eure Ork-Stadt doch nicht deshalb gestartet, weil ich dachte, wir könnten sie erobern. Nein, nein. Auf so was fallen nur die leichtgläubigen anderen Anführer herein. Ich habe ein größeres Ziel im Auge. Während sich die Deppen dort unten die Köpfe einschlagen lassen, oder von kleinen Trupps wie euch niedergemacht werden, plane ich schon die Thronbesteigung."
Tergenna wandte sich angeekelt ab. Nicht nur wegen des penetranten Mundgeruchs, der immer stärker wurde, je näher der Mann, in seiner Erzählung gefangen, an sie heranrückte, sondern auch deshalb weil sie Verräter wie ihn verabscheute. Dennoch war sie neugierig.
"Ach ja? ich frage mich wie ihr das anstellen wollt. Ich glaube nicht das eure Monarchen es tolerieren würden, wenn ihr plötzlich vorhabt sie vom Amt zu verstoßen."
Die Augen des Verräters glänzten, so aufgeregt war er. Zusätzlich zum Mundgeruch kam jetzt noch ein grässlich aufdringlicher Geruch von Schweiß dazu. Der Typ schien das Wort Hygiene und dessen Bedeutung nicht zu kennen.
"Nein, natürlich nicht, aber wie wollen sie mich daran hindern? Wenn keine Beschützer mehr da sind, die uns abwehren? Denn sie haben auch ihre eigenen kleinen Leibgarden für unsere ach so edle Schlacht zur Verfügung gestellt und wenn ich mich nicht irre sind meine Magier gerade dabei sie zu eliminieren.
Und wenn wir dann als 'geprüfte Kriegshelden' wieder nach Hause zurückkehren, dann werden die Herrscher von Stormwind, Darnassus, der Exodar und Ironforge unter mysteriösen Umständen umkommen."
"Wundervoller Plan. Aber eine Frage hätte ich doch noch, wofür habt ihr mich herschleppen lassen? Ich meine, nicht dass mich euer Plan nicht fasziniert hätte aber hättet ihr nicht deine Mitverschwörer mit eurem Mundgeruch malträtieren können?"
Anscheinend sprach er nicht gut genug elfisch um alle Schimpfwörter zu verstehen, die sie ihm danach an den Kopf warf, denn sonst hätte er sie garantiert härter geschlagen.
"Nana, Elfchen, sowas gehört sich nicht. Obwohl du so unhöflich geworden bist werde ich deine Frage beantworten. Der Grund des merkwürdigen Ablebens unserer Führer bist du. Und als Gegenleistung lasse ich dich leben." Er schaute sie abschätzig an. "Außer du willst nicht."
Sie verlagerte ihr Gewicht und schätzte ab, wie stark sie ihn wohl treten und wie schnell anschließend abhauen konnte. Sie versuchte es einfach mal.
Ein gesalzener Tritt in den Unterleib, der auf Grund der Rüstung ihres Gegenübers auch schmerzhaft für sie war, und ein taumelnder Sprint von ihren verdutzten Wachen weg.
Sie war schon ein Stück weit gekommen, als das Quintett sich dazu aufraffte sie zu verfolgen.
Keine Hohen Chancen aber besser als untätig dastehen und sich in eine Verschwörung verwickeln zu lassen.
-------------------------------

Upps, ein bisschen lang geworden...
Egal, hope you enjoy it.
MfG, Anni


----------



## Silenzz (8. März 2008)

Schmerz, das war alles an das Oromis denken konnte.
Schmerzen waren für ihn etwas alltägliches geworden, er hatte viele Schlachten im Arathibecken und im Alteractal geschlagen, doch diese hier waren um einiges schlimmer als alles bekannte.
Ein brennender Schmerz durchfuhr seinen Körper immer und immer wieder.
Die Ränder seines Blickfeldes färbten sich grau, und er spürte eine müdigkeit, er kannte diese müdigkeit, einmal hatte er sie gespürt, einmal und nie wieder hatte er sich geschworen.
Doch er hatte seinen Schwur gebrochen wie es schien, und darauf stand für ihn die härteste Bestrafung, der Tod....
Das Atmen fiel ihm immer schwerer, er wollte sich errichten doch er konnte es nicht, er war zu schwach.
Doch auf einmal fiel ihm das Atmen noch schwerer, so als wäre etwas auf seine Brust gesprungen, als Oromis seinen Blick erhob blickte er in eine hässliche Ork-Fratze, verziert mit einige hübschen Narben.
"Du sein toter Zwerg, nur toter Zwerg sein guter Zwerg." der Ork, eindeutig ein überaus hässliches Exemplar, griff nach einem Speer, der am Boden lag, und hob ihn auf.
"Ich werden dich zuerst mit Speer töten, danach werden ich dich Essen, gekocht du Schmecken sicher gut," sagte er.
"Wenn du jetzt erwartest... hust, hust" Oromis spuckte ein wenig Blut aus "Das ich jetzt Angst habe, solltest du es vielleicht in 60 Jahren versuchen, wenn ich alt und gebrechlich bin," sagte er grinsend.
Obwohl er wusste das er momentan nicht in der Position war soetwas zu sagen, konnte er sich diesen Spaß nicht nehmen lassen.
Der Ork grinste nicht mehr, er riß Oromis mit einer brutalen Handbewegung hoch und richtete den Speer auf seine Brust.
"Du sein ein lustiger Zwerg, nur du leider auch sein jetzt auch ein sehr toter Zwerg."
Der Ork holte aus und wollte gerade den Speer in Oromis Brust rammen, als er aufeinmal tot umfiel.
Ein Pfeil hatte sich in seine Kehle gebohrt, und ihn getötet.
Oromis ging in die Knie, er hatte gestanden, er wollte nicht kniend sterben, dazu war er zu stolz.
Er griff in seinen Umhang und holte ein kleines Fläschchen raus, der Inhalt des Fläschchens war Rotgolden.
Er lächelte, es war ein Lebenstrank, er lies einen für kurze Zeit neue Kräfte kommen, aber nachdem seine Wirkung verflogen war, kam die Müdigkeit und alle anderen Verletzungen zurück.
Dieser Trank bestand aus sehr seltenen Zutaten, und war für Momente wie diese Gedacht.
Als Oromis den Trank hinuntergekippt hatte, blickte er sich um, es stand schlecht um die Allianz, die Horde hatte sie vom Tor zurück gedrängt und die Soldaten der Allianz wurden langsam aber sicher dezemiert.
Oromis packte eine Axt die auf dem Boden lag und prüfte ob sie scharf war.
Überrascht stellte er fest das die Klinge perfekt in seiner Hand lag und er war noch erstaunter als er bemerkte, das diese Klinge von Orks geschmiedet wurde.
Man konnte über die Orks viel schlechtes sagen, aber es gab einige gute Schmiede unter ihnen.
Es war eine einhändige Axt, er brauchte auch eine für seinen Plan, dann blickte er sich um.
Oromis war praktisch schon in Ork Gebiet, was nicht unbedingt hilfreich war.
Doch dann sah er das was er für seinen Plan brauchte, eine Flagge der Allianz, ein niedergestreckter Flaggenträger, er war durch einen Pfeil gestorben, lag direkt hinter der ersten kämpfenden Reihe der Allianz.
Ohne großartig nachzudenken, rannte er zu der Flagge packte sie und drehte sich um.
Er konnte langsam fühlen, wie die Wirkung des Trankes langsam nachließ, doch Oromis hatte auch gar nicht vor noch lange zu Leben.
Dann nahm Oromis in die Linke und die Axt in die Rechte Hand, er grinste, so hatte er sich seinen tot vorgestellt, als Patriot zu sterben, für seine Heimat und sein Land.
Er erhob die Flagge, rannte Los und brüllte aus Leibeskräften " Für den König Magni, für Ironforge, für die Allianz!!!" er rannte in die Ork reihen und die Allianz folgte ihm, er töte alles und jeden was ihm in den Weg kam, und die Orks wurden zurückgedrängt.
Oromis brüllte immer wieder aus Leibeskräften "Für den König Magni, für Ironforge, für die Allianz!!!" und sein Ruf wurde immer wieder von den Soldaten der Allianz aufgenommen, als einige Hordler, mit ihren Bögen auf den Unruhestifter zielten.
Und Oromis lachte ihnen entgegen, so wollte er Sterben, Heldenhaft auf dem Schlachtfeld, so wie es alle Helden taten.
Dann wurden die Pfeile losgelassen, Oromis rannte ihnen entgegen und dann war es geschehen.
Er wankte kurz, alles wurde Grau und er spürte keinen Schmerz mehr.
Dann sah er den Jüngling von einst zwischen den Gestalten der Kämpfer umherwandeln, der Jüngling den er hatte retten wollen im Kampf zwischen den Menschen und der Geißel.
Und der Jüngling streckte die Hand aus und Oromis packte sie.
So kam es das Oromis, Orodruinsson von 10 Pfeilen durchbohrt wurde,er starb infolge der Verletzungen der Pfeile.
Er starb als Patriot und Held für sein Land, er gilt heute als eines der wenigen Vorbilder der Zwerge und Paladine.


ooc: Nein liebe leutz, hiermit endet nicht meine Schreibkarriere hab mir schon einen anderen char einfallen lassen lasst euch überraschen..
Gruß Oro/Josh


----------



## Silenzz (16. März 2008)

Leutz was los, warum schreibt ihr nicht mehr..?


----------



## Dragonsdeath (17. März 2008)

Aloha leute
ich hab diese story gerade neu entdeckt und bin sofort gefangen gewesen in dieser schlacht und will auhc unbedingt mit schreiben aber ich muss mir noch überlegen wie und wo ich einsetze^^

aber erstma kurz ein paar infos zu meinem Char:
ich spiele einen lvl 70 Ork Warri (im mom noch auf furry geskillt) namens Dragonsdeath. Mein ork liebt das PvP (aber nur wenn es einigermassen fair ist oder eine gigantische schlacht^^)
doch er ist es auch leid auf einem 60% mount zu fliegen und ist deshalb oft im zwiespalt ob er jetzt PvP mach soll oder lieber gold farmen.
mal schauen wie ich das mit einbringen kann aber ich freu mich schon habe schon totale lust zu schreiben und zu gucken was dabei heruaskommt xDD

MFG Dragonsdeath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (17. März 2008)

Warm und angenehm schien die Sonne auf das Gesicht einer grünen in decken gehüllten Gestalt. Draußen zwitscherten ein paar Vögel und hießen den neuen Tag willkommen. Die Gestalt drehte sich um, sie wollte noch nicht aufstehen, doch die Vögel waren zu laut als das die Gestalt hätte weiter schlafen können. Mit lautem gähnen stieg sie aus dem Bett und entblößte dabei spitze gelbe Zähne. Es war ein Orc. Dragonsdeath war sein Name und er war ein Krieger, ein stolzer und tapferer Krieger der Horde. Müde und verschlafen schaute sich Dragonsdeath im Zimmer um, er war in Shattrath in der Gasstätte der Aldor. Durch das kleine runde Fenster in der Wand neben seinem Bett konnte Dragonsdeath den Mittelbau von Shattrath sehen mit der gigantischen Lichtsäule, die von Adal erzeugt wurde. Dragonsdeath war schon immer beeindruckt von dieser Säule und er wurde nie satt sie anzusehen, doch heute blieb ihm dafür kaum Zeit. Schon Klopfte es an der Tür.
„Ja, bitte?“, fragte Dragonsdeath verschlafen und ging zur Tür, um sie zu öffnen.
Es war Tira das Dienstmädchen. Sie war eine unglaublich hübsche Draenei und Dragonsdeath war, obwohl er es nie vor selbst zu gab, ein klein wenig in sie verliebt.
„Guten Morgen, Herr Dragonsdeath“, sagte sie mit ihrer ruhigen melodischen Stimme, “ es tut mir leid Sie aufzuwecken, aber ein Brief ist für Sie angekommen. Er scheint dringend zu sein.“ – „Danke, Tira. Ich komme sofort“, sagte Dragonsdeath und ging zu seiner, gestern frisch polierten, Rüstung. Jäh erinnerte er sich daran wie viele Ruhmreiche Schlachten er geschlagen hatte um diese Rüstung tragen zu können. Viele Kämpfe auf den Schlachtfeldern hatte er bestritten manche siegreiche manche nicht.
Als er die Rüstung angelegt hatte ging er nach unten. Auf der Treppe überlegte er noch was er heute machen sollte: sollte er auf den Schlachtfeldern weiter um Ruhm und Ehre kämpfen oder doch lieber Gold farmen um endlich seinen Windreiter aufzurüsten.
Unten angekommen wurde ihm sogleich der Brief überreicht und er las ihn durch. Er war nicht lang und schien in unglaublicher Hast geschrieben zu sein so dass es einige Zeit dauerte bis Dragonsdeath ihn entziffert hatte.
_Aloha Dragonsdeath,
ich habe nicht viel Zeit dir alles zu erklären. Die Allianz greift Orgrimmar an und es steht recht schlecht für uns, du musst schnell kommen es ist SEHR dringend.
Grüße,
Knusper._
Dragonsdeath erstarte als er den Brief gelesen hatte. `Die Allianz greift Orgrimmar an??? Wieso und warum???` Egal es blieb nicht viel Zeit zum überlegen, die Zeit drängte er musste los, seine Freunde und Brüder ließen ihr Leben um seine Heimat zu verteidigen und er konnte diesem nicht tatenlos zusehen.
Sofort machte er sich auf den Weg zum Greifenmeister, denn sein Windreiter war einfach nicht schnell genug.
Er kam nach kurzer Zeit am dunklen Portal an und ritt auf seinem Frostwolfheuler hindurch. Lange Zeit ritt und ritt er bis er endlich erschöpft und müde in Durotar ankam.
Als er über einen Hügel ritt hörte er die Kampfgeräusche und als er oben auf dem Hügel ankam sah er die Schlacht. Entsetzt wie viele Opfer dieser Kampf schon gefordert hatte blieb Dragonsdeath stehen. Da ertönte eine zwergische Stimme und schrie etwas in ihrer Sprache. Viele menschliche und elfische Stimmen stimmten mit ein und Dragonsdeath sah einen wackeren Zwerg in der einen Hand eine Flagge, in der anderen eine Axt. Dragonsdeath konnte nicht anders als ihn zu bewundern wie er jeden der sich ihm in den weg stellte nieder mähte bis er von Pfeilen durchbohrt zu Boden ging.
`Er ist tapfer und heldenhaft gestorben, doch hat er trotzdem viele Hordler getötet, dass kann ich ihm nicht verzeihen`, dachte Dragonsdeath und er stürmte auf seinem Frostwolfheuler mit lautem Gebrüll vom Hügel herab in die Schlacht und seinen Freunden zu Hilfe…

(sryy wegen der Länge aber ich konnte einfach nicht aufhören xDD)


----------



## Tergenna (21. März 2008)

Keuchend ließ sich die erschöpfte Schurkin ins nächstbeste Versteck fallen, das ihr in den Weg kam.
Irgendwie hatte sie es geschafft, ihre Verfolger zumindest vorerst abzuhängen.
Unglücklich schaute sie an sich herab und bedauerte den Verlust ihrer Dolche. Um sie zu bekommen hatte sie keine Mühe gescheut. Außerdem war sie im unbewaffneten Kampf nicht sehr geübt.
Als sie wieder etwas zu Atem gekommen war, schlich sie sich weiter, wieder von Schatten zu Schatten huschend. Sobald sie die 'Shadows' erreichen würde, würde sie Kujune bitten wieder fort zu gehen. Falls sich der fremde Gildenleiter dazu entschließen würde, doch noch anzugreifen, wäre ihre Gilde in ernsthafter Gefahr.
Lächelnd bemerkte sie, dass sie von den 'Shadows' inzwischen wieder als ihre Gilde dachte. Vielleicht würde sie, sobald sie hier heraus wäre, Kujune fragen, ob sie wieder einsteigen dürfte. 
Während sie dies noch dachte hörte sie Kampflärm vor sich. Wachsam näherte sie sich dem Platz, den sie mit ihren Freunden erobert hatte. Ihre Verfolger waren anscheinend an ihr vorbeigelaufen und auf die Gilde gestoßen. Gegen die Übermacht hatten die Allianzler keine Chance, obwohl sie den Überraschungseffekt auf ihrer Seite hatten. Als Tergenna aus dem Schatten trat waren drei der Schurken tot, während zwei von ihnen umzingelt waren. Sie wehrten sich verzweifelt, aber in kurzer Zeit lagen auch sie im Staub.
Kujune kam auf Tergenna zu. Inzwischen konnte er wieder humpeln, denn der Erste-Hilfe-Ork hatte ihm eine Beinschiene gemacht. 
"Wo warst du denn? Wir hätten eben gut deine Hilfe gebrauchen können." Er hielt kurz inne. "Eben und davor beim Beruhigen meiner Schurken. Sie waren total durchgedreht und haben alles geplündert. Ich glaube in nächster Zeit werde ich die Mitglieder des Bunds etwas sorgfältiger auswählen."
"Dazu wollte ich dich nachher noch etwas fragen, aber wir müssen jetzt weg hier. Diesen Angriff auf Orgrimmar hat jemand angezettelt, der die Führer der Allianz stürzen will. Ich glaube im Moment ist er nicht gut auf mich zu sprechen und ich würde sagen, dass wir noch mehr als die fünf da auf den Hals gehetzt bekommen. Und frag mich nicht, woher ich das weiß, dazu haben wir jetzt keine Zeit."
Zuerst schaute er sie nur verdutzt an, dann drehte er sich doch um, um der Gilde den befehl zum Abzug zu geben. Währenddessen ging Tergenna zu den Leichen der Gegner und schaute sich nach neuen Waffen um.
Zwei wunderschöne Schwerter fielen ihr ins Auge und sie nahm sie an sich. Die Klingen schienen wie für sie gemacht und die Hefte lagen so sicher in ihren Händen, als ob sie nie wieder abgelegt werden wollten. Zuvor hatte sie eigentlich nur mit Dolchen gekämpft, aber als sie die Schwerter probeweise durch die Luft schneiden ließ fühlte sie kaum einen Unterschied. 
Die Schurken hatten sich versammelt und machten sich an den Abzug. Auch wenn viele maulten, war ihnen das plötzliche, unerwartete Auftauchen der fremden Schurken wohl doch unheimlich.
Ohne weitere Zwischenfälle erreichten sie das Schlachtfeld. Die große Schlacht mit geordneten Reihen und glänzenden Rüstungen und Speeren war in viele kleine Scharmützel zerfallen, die immer zu verschiedenen Gunsten ausfielen. Eine siegreiche, gegnerische Truppe näherte sich der Gilde.
Es schien so, als ob die neuen Schwerter gleich benutzt werden würden...

-------------------

umgeskillt auf Kampf


----------



## Artherk (28. März 2008)

Artherk erhob sich gerade schnaufend und keuchend von den überresten der von ihm getöteten Teufelswache nebst dazugehörigen Hexenmeister, als ihn sein begleiter Shadow mit lautem fauchen auf etwas im norden aufmerksam machte. Was er sah war eine truppe milchgesichter die offensichtlich eine junge blutelfe gefangen genommen hatten. Seine miene verfinsterte sich und er beschloss ihr zu helfen. Doch bevor er sich aufmachen konnte sah er wie sich die elfe mit einem Fußtritt in das gemächt des Anführers oder was auch immer er war befreite und wie von der tarantel gestochen davonlief. Ein grinsen stahl sich auf seine lippen und er dachte :" au das muss ja weh tun, voll in die kronjuwelen aber hat er ja verdient!" . Der gekrümmt am boden liegende mann schickte der elfe eine kleine truppe seiner männer hinterher und der junge jäger beschloss ihnen jetz doch noch einen besuch abzustatten. er setzte sich im laufschritt in bewegung und hatte die distanz in wenigen minuten überwunden. 3 männer waren noch zur bewachung ihres anführers vorhanden doch sie bemerkten den jungen troll zu spät. mit einem gluturalem kriegsschrei stürzte er sich auf den ersten und schlug ihm sauber den kopf ab. der zweite hatte sein schwert gezogen und versuchte artherk mit hilfe seines kumpanen zurückzudrängen. jedoch hatten sie nicht mit Shadow gerechnet der einen der beiden ansprang und ihm die kehle durchgebissen. der letzte mensch wehrte sich mit verbissener entschlossenheit jedoch gelang es Artherk nach kurzer zeit seine abwehr zu durchdringen und ihm das schwert bis zum heft in die brust zu stoßen. kraftlos sank er zu boden. Somit blieb nur noch der, immer noch am boden liegende und ihn aus schreckgeweiteten augen anstarrende kommandant. Artherk bleckte seine gewaltigen hauer und lachte markig bevor er in der sprache der menschen sagte: " Keine sorge milchgesicht, ich werde dich nicht töten, zumindest noch nicht, wollen wir nicht mal sehen  ob wir deine elfenfreundinn mit den durchtrainierten beinen finden ich wette die hat noch eine rechnung mit dir offen und freut sich riesig dich zu sehen" Mit diesen worten ließ der junge jäger seinen schwertknauf auf die schläfe des mannes krachen der sofort bewusstlos zusammenbrach, Artherk suchte in einem der zellte ein seil und fesselte ihn damit danach legte er den mann auf den rücken seines weißen tigerbegleiters shadow und sagte: " komm lass uns die elfe suchen wir haben ein geschenk für sie". mit diesen worten setzte er sich in bewegung in die richtung wo sie verschwunden war...

So das wärs mal hoffe es gefällt euch^^ ach ja tergenna ich hoffe du bist mir nich böse das ich dir den kerl bringe is mir so spontan gekommen^^ LG arthi


----------



## Silenzz (29. März 2008)

Suiny hatte den Auftrag Lord Becket den Verräter zu töten, man hatte ihn schon lange vor der Schlacht hier in Orgrimmar, in Verdacht ein Verräter zu sein, er hatte sich als wahr herausgestellt.
Die Nachtelfen hatten die Menschen vor ihm gewarnt, doch er war eine zu hoch gestellte Persönlichkeit, als das man den Nachtelfen sofort geglaubt hätte. Doch nach einer längeren beschattung hatte sich herausgestellt, das er mit einer Sekte der Allianz paktierte, die die Horde auf das äusserste hasste.
Doch es war schon zu spät für die Menschen, sie hatten seinen Lügen geglaubt und ihre Armee entsandt um Orgrimmar zu vernichten. Also war ihr, Suiny, der ungnädige Auftrag zugeteilt worden, ihn zu töten, als Schurkin, war das natürlich für sie am einfachsten, doch sie musste ihn alleine umbringen, ohne Hilfe von anderen Schurken oder Jägern.
Sie verfolgte die Szenerie, wie Lord Becket erst eine Blutelfe gefangen nahm und kurz darauf, einen Tritt in sein, warscheinlich recht kleines, Gemächt bekam. Die Blutelfe jagte davon, ein unwichtiges Ziel für die Nachtelfe. Gerade als Suiny sich zu Lord Becket schleichen wollte, sah sie einen Troll, er tötete ohne weiteres die Wachen, und Suiny erkannte das es sich um einen Jäger handeln musste, denn sein Begleiter, griff mit an. Doch er tötete den Lord nicht, sondern schlug ihn nur bewusstlos, Suiny seufzte, also musste sie ihn töten.
"Toll, kann dieser Trottel von einem Troll ihn nicht einfach töten, damit würde er mir eine Menge Arbeit sparen..." whisperte sie.
Sie schlich sich zum Troll, kam immer näher, als sein Begleiter sie witterte, Suiny musste schnell handeln, sonst hätte sie ein Trolliges Problem.
Sie beeilte sich kam immer näher, und gab dem Troll eine Kopfnuss, er viel auf den Boden, bewusstlos und sein Begleiter hatte sie nicht bemerkt. Sie ging auf den Lord zu, nahm einen ihrer Dolche und schlitzte ihm die Kehle auf, er war auf der Stelle tot.
Sie drehte sich um und sprintete davon, als sie aus den Augenwinkel erkanntet, das der Begleiter des Jägers sie nicht verfolgte.
"Auftrag fertig, 300 Gold verdient, das ist doch mal ein guter Schnitt," sagte sie grinsend.


----------



## jippsi (1. April 2008)

Entsetzt schaute Ekdar auf die geschändeten und geplünderten Leichen vor sich. Er stand mit dem jungen Priester auf einem der zentralen Plätze des Lagers, als er neben sich ein schwaches Keuchen hörte. Er blickte hinab und sah zu seiner Bestürzung seinen Daaron, mit einem Stich durch den Bauch  im Dreck liegen. Die Bemühungen des Priesters sich neben ihn zu knien und seine Wunde zu versorgen quittierte er mit einem schwachen Kopfschütteln. Stattdessen flüsterte er nur: „Ekdar… mein Freund….Ich betete dich zu sehen.“ Schwach deutete er nach Süden, weg von der Schlacht, „Sie….wartet…..beeil dich….“ Mit diesen Worten starb sein langjähriger Freund direkt vor seinen Füßen und er konnte nichts dagegen tun. „Nun denn“, der Jäger wandte sich an seinen Begleiter, „dir steht s frei, ob du mir weiter folgen willst oder ob du lieber hier bleiben möchtest.“ Langsam stand der angesprochenen auf. „Lieber würde ich hier bleiben und mich um die verletzten kümmern.“ „Also gut, dann bleib und schau wen du retten kannst. Ich werde dir, sobald ich kann, Hilfe zukommen lassen.“ Mit diesen Worten wandte sich der tief erschütterte Zwerg ab und machte sich auf den Weg in die ihm gewiesene Richtung. Innerlich schwor er sich den Tod seines Freundes zu rächen.

/ooc sorry für meine lange abwesenheit hatte längere Zeit kein Internet


----------



## Tergenna (2. April 2008)

Von Adrenalin wie berauscht schnetzelte sich Tergenna durch die Gegner. Ein Gefühl, wie sie es noch nicht gehabt hatte, durchfloss sie. Zusammen mit der Gilde hatte sie die Truppe zerschmettert, nur ein paar Vereinzelte flohen aus ihrer Reichweite. Keuchend drehte sie sich um. Keine Verluste, aber Kujune saß schimpfend auf dem Boden.
"Natürlich zielt dieser vermaledeite Nachtelf auf meine Beine, was erwartet man auch anderes! Die ganze Welt scheint es darauf angelegt zu haben, mich fußlahm zu machen! So ein Zufall, dass mir der Typ auch noch das _andere_ Bein halb abhackt! Und jetzt helft mir, verdammt noch mal!"
"Man, beruhig dich. Du bist untot, wir kriegen das schon wieder irgendwie angeklebt." Tergenna versuchte ihn zu beruhigen.
"Wie reizend mitfühlend und taktvoll du doch bist. Nur weil ich tot bin, heißt das nicht, dass ich nicht auch Gefühle habe." Kujune schmollte übertrieben und tat beleidigt. Tergenna kicherte und kniete sich neben ihn, um sein zweites Bein auch noch zu richten. Nach getaner Arbeit wickelte sie noch einen Verband drumherum.
Wie eigentlich alle Schurken hatte sie Erste-Hilfe bis zur Meisterschaft gelernt. Ohne zumindest die Grundkenntnisse ist man als Schurke relativ aufgeschmissen.
"Versuch dich aus Kämpfen rauszuhalten, ja? Wenn du dich wieder ungestüm ins Getümmel schmeißt, muss ich dir sonst wieder irgendwelche Körperteile verarzten."
Sie blickte sich kurz um und rief zwei arg mirgenommene Gildenmitglieder zu sich.
"Wir sollten versuchen die Stadt zu erreichen. Stützt Kujune und helft ihm auf den Beinen zu bleiben, dann..."
"Hey du mauserst dich gerade zum Gildenleiter, und damit bin ich nicht einverstanden! Außerdem kann ich alleine gehen."
Er rappelte sich tatsächlich trotzig alleine auf. Aber nach zwei Schritten bewahrte ihn nur das Festhalten an einem der hergerufenen Schurken vor dem Sturz. Er gab sich geschlagen.
"Na gut, na gut. Dann geh ich halt gestützt, aber so bald es welche gibt will ich Krücken, klar?"
Lächelnd über die Sturheit des Untoten wischte Tergenna ihre beiden Schwerter an der Kleidung eines toten Gegners ab. Der Weg nach Orgrimmar würde nicht leicht werden, aber ihre merkwürdigen neuen Instinkte und Fähigkeiten im Schwertkampf würden ihr schon helfen sich durchzuhauen.
-------------------

@ Artherk: ich hab nichts dagegen, wenn man auf meine Texte reagiert und mir 'hilft'. Eigentlich find ich das gut. Schade nur dass deine Pläne ihn mir lebend zu bringen von Suiny vereitelt wurden *g*
Immer schön weiter schreiben^^
(Ich hab jetzt den Erste-Hilfe-Skill voll. Jeeha, nie wieder Stoff farmen!)
MfG, Anni


----------



## Exilianus (3. April 2008)

Nach dem die ersten Wellen durch das Tor gerannt waren und die Horde nun den Torraum besetzte um erstmal die verwundeten zu versorgen schaute ein "junger" Untoter zur Decke.
Er riss die Augen auf und wollte Alarm schlagen, als ihn die Beiden Wurfmesser durchborten.
Die umstehenden Hordler rissen ihre Augen auf, als sie von etwas ihn ihrem Rücken abgelenkt wurden.
Auf einmal eine gewaltige Explosion in den vorderen reihen und die Wurfmesser samt Leichnam waren verschwunden.
Das Tor wurde nun von einer Lawine aus Flammen erfasst. In den Augen der Magier sah man die Anstrengung und in den Augen der Horde die pure Wut.
Eine kleine Katze gelang unbemerkt hinter die Reihen der Horde sah zum Gebälk des Tors.
"Miau" war zu hören. Nur ganz kurz. Ganz schwach. Doch es reichte aus. "Das Zeichen... es wird zeit Meister Keldarion."
"Ja wenn es den sein muss"
2 schwarze Schatten sprangen vom Gebälk herunter. Landeten im Rücken einiger Hordler und rammten Schwerter und Kriegsklingen durch die Rücken ihrer Opfer. Blut floss aus den Leichen der Orks.
Die Schatten machten eine elegante Bewegung nach hinten. Ihr helles Haar flog durch die Luft.
Ein Aufblitzen und es war vorbei. Die riesige Axt die der Taure geschwungen hat steckte im Boden und durch seinen Hals bohrten sich 2 rot leuchtende Schwerter. 
"Exilius, Keldarion." Ein gewaltiger Krieger kämpfte sich durch die Reihen der Hordler zu ihnen durch.
Mehrere Paladine folgten ihm und hinterliesen eine Welle des Todes hinter sich. Ein weiser Wolf auf Blauen Hintergrund strahlte auf ihren Oberkörpern.
Umgeben von Hordler bildeten sie einen Kreis als in ihrer Mitte die Kleine Katze auf den Schultern einer Elfin erscheinte. "Carmen Sanctum 1. Horde 0"
Die Zuversicht der Männer wuchs als eine weitere Welle Hordler auf sie zurollte.
"Lasst sie den Tod schmecken" schrie Exilius und stürzte sich in die ankommenden Gegner...


----------



## Artherk (3. April 2008)

Mit rumorenden Kopf erwachte der Junge Trolljäger Artherk und stieß sofort wilde flüche aus die mit dem satz endeten: "Dammich noch eins hat mich etwa ein Kodo überrant oder was war das...!" Als er sich langsam aufsetzte und sich umsah erblickte erst seinen Begleiter shadow der ihn durch wildes fauchen auf irgentwas hinweisen wollte als er genauer hinsah bemerkte er das es der menschengeneral war den er gefangen hatte. er lag mit aufgeschlitzter kehle in seiner eigenen blutlache. wieder fuhren über seine lippen. Als er sich wieder beruhigt hatte sagte er zu seinem begleiter: " suchen wir trotzdem die elfe vllt weiß sie was mit ihm war wir müssen umbedingt thrall davon berichten" mit diesen worten wandte er sich um und ging in die richtung wo er zuletzt die junge elfe gesehen hatte...



_______________________________________________

Hab dir gern geholfen nur leider wurd ich ja niedergeknüppelt hoffentlich hol ich dich noch ein^^ auf alle fälle machts spaß schreibt weiter^^


----------



## Tergenna (10. April 2008)

Nachdem sie vielleicht gerade mal 200 Meter zurückgelegt hatten wurden sie erneut angegriffen.
Dieses Mal waren allerdings mehrere ihrer eigenen Gilde ins totenreich eingegangen und noch mehr verletzte mussten verbunden werden. Wenn es in diesem Tempo weitergehen würde, wären sie noch bis tief in die Nacht hinein vor Orgrimmar. 
Da lief auf einmal ein Priester vorbei. Der Grund, warum er sich nicht um Verletzte kümmerte oder mit in den Scharmützeln half war unersichtlich, aber auf jeden Fall kam er gerade sehr gelegen.
"Hey, du! Wir könnten hier mal kurz Hilfe gebrauchen! Könntest du wohl eben schnell heilen?"
Verdutzt blieb er stehen und sah sich um. "Was? Ähm, ja klar."
Während er den Schurken ihre Wunden verschloss fragte Tergenna nach: "Warum bist du nicht bei den Verletzten und kümmerst dich um sie?" "Hm?" Der Troll sah auf und blickte etwas verwirrt. Er schien die ganze zeit an andere Dinge zu denken. "Achso. Ich bin eigentlich im Kampf tätig. Normalerweise heile ich nicht, daher bin ich es nicht gewöhnt bei den Verwundeten zu bleiben und auf den Ausgang der Schlacht zu warten. Ich bin normalerweise hm... naja... nicht so ein Heilpriester." "Ah ja."
Tergenna verstand schon. Sie war mehrmals Priestern begegnet, die in unheimliche Schatten gehüllt waren und eine Art Hexenmeister, aber wiederum ganz anders waren. Man nannte sie Schattenpriester.
Sie zogen das Leben aus ihren Feinden und nahmen es in sich selbst auf.
Nachdem der Troll fertig war wollte er gehen, aber Kujune hielt ihn zurück.
"Was würdest du davon halten mit uns zu kämpfen? Wir würden uns freuen, wenn du dabei wärst,..."
"Mein Name ist Munzur und ja ich würde mit euch gehen, wenn ich nur nicht die ganze Zeit heilen müsste..."
Kurz danach zogen sie mit ihrem neuen Gefährten weiter, allerdings nicht weit, denn sie wurden schon wieder attackiert. In dem Moment konnte man das Wirken des Priesters sehen. Schwarze Schemen umgaben seine Gestalt und es schien als würden sie raunen. Munzur sah wirklich beinahe zum Fürchten aus.
Doch dann musste sich Tergenna wieder dem Kampf zuwenden. Ihre Unachtsamkeit wurde mit einem tiefen Stich ins Bein bestraft. Sie knickte zur Seite weg, weil das bein sie nicht mehr hielt, aber dies bewahrte sie davor von dem Krieger, dem sie gegenüber stand, enthauptet zu werden. Das riesige Schwert schnitt durch die Luft, wo eben noch ihr Hals gewesen war. Keuchend rollte sie weg um der Klinge auszuweichen, die nun in die Erde schlug, wo sie sich eine Sekunde zuvor befunden hatte. Der Mensch wollte nochmals zuhauen und die am Boden Liegende dachte schon, dass das letzte, was sie sehen würde der Krieger mit dem zornigen, roten Gesicht sein würde, als dieser auf einmal erschlaffte und zur Seite hin fiel.
Dann wurde es dunkel um sie.
-------------------

Okay. Hoffe ihr erinnert euch auch noch der Verlaufsgeschichte, damit ich nicht alleine schreibe^^
Ach übrigens, ich habe noch vor meine Schurkin bis zum Ende der Geschichte zu 'spielen'. Sie ist nicht tot, wenn ihr das glauben solltet^^
MfG, Anni


----------



## Bandos (16. April 2008)

Der junge Nachtelf Dahok ritt auf seinem frostsäbler richtung ogrimmar,
eigentlich wollte er aus der ferne mit hilfe der Gedankekontrolle und seinem Begleiter, dem weißen Tiger Bandos, die stadt infiltireren um eine Karte von Ogrimmar für seine Vorgesetzten der Allianz zuerstellen.
Doch in wenigen Stunden würde er was anderes vorfinden als eine ruhige Idylle......

ooc: finde die geschichte echt spannend mit den ganzen verschiedenen Blickwinkeln^^
ist das erste mal das ich sowas mache und hoffe ich kann irgendwie behilflich sein


----------



## Qonix (21. April 2008)

Fern von Ogrimmar. In einem von Feure versengten Lande steht ein dunkles Portal. Doch wie so oft wenn wieder jemand durch das Portal diese Welt betritt fängt es an zu flackern. Doch dieses mal ist vieles anders, denn auch die Farbe des Portals hat sich verändert. Erst in feuerrot, dann in ein dunkles grün und schluss endlich ein tiefes dunkles schwarz. Es bilden sich kleine Wellen im Portal und etwas erscheint. Etwas, dass nicht in diese Welt gehört und das Portal noch nie durchschritten hat, was ein Zauber verhinderte. Die onyx farbenen Schuppen des riesigen Ungetüms spiegelnn sich in der Sonne. Immer weiter kommt das Ungetüm, oder wie es auf der anderen Seite des Portals genannt wird: ein Netherdrache, durch das Portal. 
Dieser Vorgang wird von einem Zwerg durch sein Fernrohr beobachtet, welcher nach vielen Abenteuern in dieser Welt sein könne auch in der anderen Welt unter beweiss stellen wollte. Er hatte schon von diesen Tieren gehört, aber da sie durch einen Zauber an die andere Welt gebunden waren, hatte er noch nie einen gesehen. 
Der onyx farbene Netherdrache war nur zur gänze aus dem portal getretten und schrei laut auf. Dem Zwerg standen die Nackenhaare zu berge und er fragte sich: "Was macht dieses Tier in dieser Welt. Es gehört nicht hier her." Er legte sein Fernrohr wieder ans Auge und spähte in die Richtung des Tieres. Als er genauer hinsah, sah er, dass dem Tier ein Sattel umgelegt worden war und jemand auf dem Tier sass. Sogar aus dieser Entfernung nahm man das teuflische Lachen des Reiters wahr. Schnell versuchte der Zwerg das Fernrohr so scharf wie möglich zu stellen um zu erkenne wer Verwantworrtlich ist, dass dieses Ungetüm in diese Welt gekommen ist. Als er eine knöcheren Hand erkennen konnte welche dem Tier durch den Nacken strich war ihm sofort klar, dass es einer dieser Untoten sein musste. Ein Rasse der Horde. Die Robe lies schnell darauf schliessen das es sich bei dem Untoten um einen in der Kunst der Magie bewanderten handeln musste. Die dunklen Farben und die Totenschädel  auf den Stadeln seiner Schulterrüstung waren unverkennbar. Es konnte sich nur um einen Hexenmeistern handeln. Ein Meister der Magier und der dunklen Künste. Ein erneuter Schrei des Tieres lies ihn zusammenzucken. Das Tier breitet seinen gewaltigen Schwingen aus und seine Beine berühren bereits nach dem ersten Schwung der Flügel den Boden nicht mehr. Schnell duckte sich der Zwerg um nicht gesehn zu werden. Langsam flog der Drache über ihn hinweg und man konnten den Untoten etwas zischen hören. Der Drache bewegte geschwind seine Flügel und flog mit einer enormen Geschwindigkeit davon. 
Mit zitternden Beinen stand der Zwerg auf um so schnell wie möglich durch das Portal zu gelangen um seiner Fraktion auf der anderen Seite erklären zu können was er gerade gesehen hat. Er war bereits an der Rampe zum Portal als vor ihm auf einmal ein Schatten auf dem Boden zu sehen war. Wenige Meter über ihm flog völlig geräuschlos der Drache und landete vor seinen Füssen. Wieder erklang dieses teuflische Lachen des untoten, gefolgt einem Grinsen, wenn man es so nennen konnten, dass nichts weiter als einen qualvollen Tod versprach. Sofort zückte der Zwerg seine Axt und ging in Kampfhaltung. Doch bereits bildeten sich Schatten zwischen den Händen des Hexenmeisters. Mit unverständlichen Worten des Untoten flogen die Schatten in seine Richtung und folgten allen seinen Bewegungen. Als sie ihn traffen fühlte er sofort das etwas nicht mehr mit ihm stimmte. Seine Beine wurden schwach und er sank auf den Boden. Ein weiteres Lachen des Untoten erklang und aus seiner Hand kam ein Strahl der violett leuchtete und in seinen Körper eindrang. Der Zwerg spürte wie er aus seinem Körper gezogen wurden und er sah seinen eigenen Körper auf dem Boden liegen. so war also sein Ende gekommen und er würde nun in die ewige Schmiede fahren. Doch anstelle richtung Himmel oder in die Erde zu gleiten, wurde er immer weiter in Richtung des Untoten gezogen. Nun war seine Seele zwischen den Händen des Untoten gefangen und er merkte wie er sich veränderten. Er wurde umhergewirbelt und nach dem er sich wieder gefangen hatt sah der die gesamte Welt in Rot. Seine Seel war gefangen in einem Kristall.
Zufrieden mit seinem Werk, wannte sich Qonix an sein Reittier und sagte: "Schnell mein Kleiner. Wir müssen nach Unterstadt und der Königin berichten was ich herausgefunden habe." So flog Qonix auf seinem onyxfarbenen Netherdrachen richtung Norden nach Unterstadt davon. In seiner Tasche befand sich ein Splitter in dem die Seele eines Zwerges gefangen war.


----------



## Bandos (22. April 2008)

Ein Schöner sonniger Tag,
"perfekter Tag um mal wieder ein bisschen zuentspannen und den ziemlich einfachen Auftrag auszuführen..." dachte er bei sich in Gedanken versunken und weiter richtung Ogrimmar reitend.
Eine Stunde verging und der Späte nachmittag brach an, auf einmal...roch er Blut....viel Blut.
Dahok merkte das irgendwas faul war und dirigierte seinen frostsäbler hinter einen Feldbrocken und zückte sofort sein Fernrohr um einen Blick zuriskieren und herauszufinden was hier faul war.
er konnte seinen Augen nicht trauen als er durch das Fernrohr auf die Stadt Ogrimmar blickte, überall war der Boden mit Leichen übersäht und es kämpften trotzdem noch Armeen der Horde gegen die Armeen der Allianz.
"Solch ein unnötiges Blutvergießen...verdammt wer Zettelt sowas auch ausgerechnet heute an?.....das wird ja wieder nichts mit meinem erholsamen Tag!"  flüsterte er zuerst was aber schnell in ein fluchen ausbrach, während er aus seinem rucksack ein stück Fleisch  für sein Reittier rauskramte und ihm ins ohr flüsterte das er hier warten solle bis sein herr wieder zurückkehrt.
er weckte seinen Begeleiter Bandos der den ganzen ritt auf seinem Schoß geschlafen hatte und machte sich mit seinem Begleiter schnellen Schrittes in richtung der Schlacht auf.


----------



## Qonix (23. April 2008)

In nicht mal einer Stunde konnte Qonix schon die ersten reste der Ruinen sehen, die sich über Unterstadt befanden. "So einfach kann auch das reisen in der alten Welt sein", sagt Qonix zu sich und gab seinem Drachen ein Zeichen wo er zu landen hatte. Im Vorplatz zu den Toren nach Unterstadt, setzte der Drache zu Landung an, hatt aber Problem einen freien Fleck zu finden da eine grosse Masse richtung Ausgang und dann weiter zum Zeppelinturm rannte. Also viele jedoch den Drachen bemerkent blieben sei verwundert stehn. "Was ist hier los? Ist etwas mit der Königin?", fragte Qonix einen Untoten der in seiner Nähe stand. "Nein. Aber Orgrimmar wird von der Allianz angegriffen", antwortet dieser. "Wie steht es um Ogrimmar? Kann man noch helfen oder ist der Kampf schon forbei?", hackte Qonix nach. "Nach dem was man vom Zeppilmeister hört, ist der Kampf noch im vollen gange, wobei die Horde immer mehr an Boden verliert", sagte der Untote schnell und rannte in Richtung Zeppelin. Qonix merkte erst jetzt das die Masse an Neugierigen um ihn immer grösser wurde und viele die Frage stellten: Was denn dieser Drache in dieser Welt mache? Der Drach wurde immer nervöser und fing an nach Leuten zu schnappen. Mit einem kräftigen Zug an den zügeln kam der Drache wieder etwas zu Ruhe. "Erkläre ich alles später!", sagte Qonix harsch zu der Masse und gab dem Drachen ein zeichen los zu fliegen. Der netherdrache breitet seine Flüge aus und warf dabei ein paar aus der masse um und flog mit ein paar Schwüngen richtung Himmel davon. Qonix lenkte den Drachen richtung Zeppelin um ihn hinterher zu fliegen, damit er beim Flug zwischen den Kontinenten nicht die Orientierung verlor. Er sah die ängslichen Gesichet der Kobolde als er auf den Zeppilen zuflog und gab ihnen schnell ein Zeichen das alles in Ordnung sei. Der Zeppelin legte auch schon am steg ab und flog los. Es war ein leichte für den Drachen mit dem von propellern angetriebenen Zeppelin mit zu halten.
Nach einem langen Flug über das Wasser waren sie endlich in der nähe des andren Kontinents und Qonix stiess dem Drachen seine Fersen in die Seiten damit er schneller flog. Schon von weitem hörte man den Lärm des Kampfes und roch das Blut. Von oben sah er wie eine Gruppe von Schurken, aus allen Rassen der Horde, gegen die Allianz kämpfte. Er sah eine Blutelfe die schwer in Bedrängnis durch einen grossen Menschen war. Der Drache bekam ein Zeichen und schon wob er eine Zauber zsichen seinen Händen. Das Dunkel flog los und traf den Menschen in die Brust und er kippte tot zu Seite. Der Schatten des Drachen legte sich über die Elfe und er landete direkt über ihr um sie zu beschützen und verschaffte sich mit einem lauten Gebrüll platz. Viele Kämpfer um diese Szene blieben verdutzt stehen da sie noch nie einen Netherdrachen in dieser Welt gesehen hatten.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So Tergenna du bist dran.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (23. April 2008)

Suiny spürte wie eine Klinge quer durch ihren Unterschenkel fuhr, als sie sich umsah, sah sie einem hässlichen Ork Schurken ins Gesicht, ohne auch nur zu Zögern, trat sie diesem ihr Bein ins Gesicht.
Der Ork taumelte benommen von dem Tritt zurück, versuchte seine Deckung mit den Klingen aufrecht zu halten doch ehe er überhaupt eine Klinge hochnahm, hatte er ein Kurzschwert in seinem Hals stecken.
"Narr.." mehr hatte Suiny nicht für den Schurken übrig, er lebte noch und konnte sie hören. Sie trat ihm in die Kniekehle und der Ork brach zusammen, lebend. Suiny ging weiter, sah sich nichteinmal nach dem Verletzten um, sondern überließ ihm sein Schicksal.
Sie zog einen Verband aus einer ihrer Taschen raus und legtet ihn Sorgfältig um die Wunde am Oberschenkel. Sie überlegte was sie jetzt tun sollte, der Kampf am Tor ging hoch her, doch als Schurkin hatte es weniger Sinn, an forderster Front zu kämpfen. Dann fing sie an böse zu Grinsen, warum sollte sie nicht die Verwundeten töten?
Es waren eine ganze Menge, und dadurch würde der Kampf an der Front besser vonstatten gehen, oftmals kamen Verwundete wenige Minuten, nach dem sie ein Lazarett betreten hatten, wieder aus dem Lazarett heraus, das würde die Horde einiges an Verstärkung kosten.
Sie schlich sich an das Tor von Orgrimmar, wich einigen Kämpfenden aus und versetzte einem Jäger den Todesstoß, sie schlich sich immer weiter, bis sie ein Lazarett sah. Suiny trat ein und fand 5 Verwundete Orks vor sowie einen halbtoten Tauren, doch was viel wichtiger war, einen Untoten Priester sowie einen heilenden Ork Schamanen.
Ohne zu warten versetzte sie dem Untoten Priester eine Kopfnuss und durchtrennte die Kehle des Schamanen, dann ging sie zu den Verletzten.
Ein Ork versuchte aufzustehen doch ein Tritt gegen die Schläfe liess ihn bewusstlos zu Boden sinken. Suiny jagte allen fünfen eine Klinge durch ihr verdorbenes Herz, dem Tauren allerdings, schnitt sie die Kehle auf.
Doch als sie sich wieder umdrehte, war der Priester fort.
"Verdammt!" zischte sie, wenn der Priester Verstäkung holte, war es aus mit ihr. "Wo ist er nur? Wo Verdammt!"
"Hinter Euch" sagte eine Grabesstimme hinter ihr, auf Gemeinsprache, was folglich bedeutete das der Untote einst ein Mensch war.
Er setzte an einen Zauberspruch zu nutzen, als ein Dolch ihm die Kehle durchtrennte, " Versucht jetzt nochmal ein weiteres Wort zu sprechen Untoter" sagte sie Grinsend.
Ehe der Untote etwas machen konnte, jagte ihm Suiny eines ihrer Kurzschwerter durch sein Herz oder der Platz wo einst sein Herz war. Sie betrachtete ihr blutiges Werk grinste und rannte blindlings in eine Klinge rein, lediglich ihre Rüstung schützte sie vor dem Tod.
Ein Troll hatte sich von hinten an sie herangeschlichen um sie zu töten allerdings hatte er ihre Rüstung als zu schlecht eingestuft. Suiny Grinste, auf einen Toten mehr kam es auch nicht an, ehe der Troll begriff was geschah war es auch schon zu spät, Suiny schlug ihm in den Bauch, gleichzeitig trat sie ihm ins Gesicht und noch bevor sich der Troll erholt hatte, jagte sie ihm eine Klinge in den Kopf.
Suiny schlich sich aus dem Lazarett raus und ging auf das Tor zu, töte auf dem Weg dorthin 2 Orks als sie aufeinmal einen Zeppelin am Himmel fliegen sah. Bestürzt erkannte sie, das die Orks dadurch einen großen Vorteil gewinnen würden.
Ohne auch nur den geringsten Gedanken an ihre eigene Sicherheit zu verschwenden, sprintete sie zu einer Gruppe von Nachtelfischen Bogenschützen, sie kannte ihren Hauptmann.
"Andariel, ihr müsst diesen Verfluchten Zeppelin vom Himmel holen, wenn die Soldaten auf ihm gegen uns kämpfen können, werden wir in Bedrängnis kommen!!!"
"Bedauere Mylady, doch wir müssen den Netherdrachen vom Himmel holen, er wird uns sonst alle....."
"DIESEN WAS...?! EIN NETHERDRACHE IST HIER...??? VERDAMMT!!!"
"Ja Mylady, wir müssen ihn vom Himmel holen, sonst werden wir alle sterben!"
"Trottel, was ist ein Netherdrache gegen Hunderte von Kämpfern auf der Hordenseite, schiesst diesen Verfluchten Zeppelin ab!!!"
"Dafür werde ich vom Militärdienst gefeuert, das ist eine klare Missachtung eines Befehles."
"Tut es bitte, für mich!"
"Dafür Verfluche ich mich selbst, Bogenschützen, zielt auf den Zeppelin! FEUER FREI!!!!!!!"
Die Bogenschützen schossen mit Pfeilen auf den Zeppelin, diese waren aber auch mit Feuer angezündet, nach 3 Salven stürzte der Zeppelin ab.
Als der Zeppelin am Boden aufkam, wurde eine große Menge Sand und Staub aufgewirbelt. Suiny Grinste, weitere Tote gingen auf ihr Konto.


----------------------------------------------
Qonix, es wäre nett wenn du uns mitteilen könntest, wie du den Netherdrachen in die "Alte Welt" geholt hast.... ich mein dadurch hast du nen imba Vorteil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^


----------



## Tergenna (23. April 2008)

Die kurze Ohnmacht, in die die Schurkin gefallen war, war genauso schnell geschwunden wie gekommen.
Jedoch drohte sie vor Schreck gleich wieder in eine Zweite zu fallen. Ungläubig starrte sie auf den Bauch eines Drachen, der genau über ihr gelandet war. Nach einem kurzen Schreckmoment, beschloss sie nicht in Panik zu verfallen, sondern erst mal die Gesinnung des Ungeheuers herauszufinden. Sie wollte nach den Heiltränken greifen, die normalerweise in einem Beutel um ihre Hüfte hingen, griff aber ins Nichts, weil der Beutel gemeinsam mit ihren Dolchen und der restlichen Ausrüstung der Allianz zugefallen war.
Leise fluchend erhob sie sich auf die Knie und schob sich unter dem Drachen - ein Netherdrache wie sie nun erkannte - hervor. 
Auf dem Rücken des Ungetüms saß ein Untoter, der in ein gruseliges Gewand mit Totenkopfschultern gehüllt war. Aus seinen Händen schossen dunkle Blitze, die die Getroffenen sich unter Schmerzen winden ließ, was auf das Werk eines Hexenmeisters schließen ließ. Er hatte etliche Allianzkämpfer zu Boden gehen lassen, sodass sich im Moment die Bedrohung in Grenzen hielt.
Sie wollte sich gerade mit einem dankenden Wort an ihn richten, als in der Luft unweit von ihnen ein Zeppelin in Flammen aufging. Die Leute auf dem Schiff schrien, doch wurde es von den Explosionen an Bord sogar teilweise übertönt. Das Gas im Zeppelin musste sich entzündet haben. Ein oder zwei leute wurden vom Deck geschleudert und landeten außerhalb ihres Sichtfeldes. Trotzdem konnte man sich denken, dass der Aufprall nicht sanft gewesen sein konnte. Sich eine blauschwarze Strähne aus dem Gesicht streichend blickte sich Tergenna nach dem Schuldigen für dieses Unglück um. In einiger Entfernung konnte sie eine Gruppe Nachtelfen ausmachen, die ihre Bögen erneut spannten. Hinter ihnen stand eine weitere ihrer Art, bösartig grinsend, soweit die Schurkin es richtig erkannte.
>Verdammte Schlappohren!<, ging es ihr durch den Sinn. >Wenn sie sich doch bloß alle zum Sargeras scheren würden!<
-------------------

Vielen Dank für die rettung, Qonix! Gekonnt ins Geschehen eingebracht finde ich.
@Silenzz: Diese Geschichte ist doch Fiktion, oder? Außerdem schreiben doch alle, dass die horde im nachteil ist, also warum können wir keine 'Geheimwaffe' haben?^^
Diese Geschichte erhält erhebliche Ausmaße und die Spannung ist auch nicht schlecht, das ist einer der coolsten Threads im RPG-Forum, nach meiner Meinung!
MfG, Anni


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2008)

@Silnezz: Dafür muss mein Hexer sein und sehr viel über Magie wissen und als ob ich das einem Ally verraten würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Tergenna: Danke. Macht echt Spass hier zu schreiben

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also Qonix die Feinde, mit Hilfe der restlichen Schurken, etwas zurück gedrängt hatte stieg er von seinem Netherdrachen und tratt zu Elfe. "Ist alles in Ordnung mit euch?", fragte Qonix, worauf die Elfe nickte. Er holte seinen Kristall mit der Seele des Zwerge aus seinem Beutel und wisperte vor sich hin, so dass nur die Seel im Kristall in hören konnte: "Du wirst uns nun neues Leben schenken." Mit dem Kristall in den Händen begann er eine Beschwörung zu sprechen. 
Um ihn herum waren alle gerade etwas angespannt wegen des Zeppelinabsturtzes. Doch erst musst den Leuten hier geholfen werden, dann konnte er den anderen Helfen. Vor Qonix entstand ein kleiner Brunnen und in dessen Wasser lagen 10 gelbe Steine. "Die Steine werden euch neues Leben geben", sagte Qonix ud ging zu seinem Drachen. Auf halben weg dreht er sich nochmal zu der Elfe um und warf ihr eine geschnürrtes Paket zu. "Ihr werdet die sicher brauchen können", sagt Qonix. "Ach ja mein name ist Qonix", meinte er noch im Umdrehen und ging zu seinem Drachen um sich um die Baumkuschler zu kümmern.
Als Qonix aufgestiegen war und dann davon Flog, sagte er zu seinem Drachen: "Pass auf, diese Baumkuschler sind gute Bogenschützen, dein Körper ist durch die Schuppen gut geschützt aber deine dünnen Häute der Flügel sind dein Schwachpunkt." Der Drache brüllte laut um zu zeigen, dass er verstanden hatte.


----------



## Bandos (24. April 2008)

Dahok sah einen drachen der nicht aus dieser welt zukommen schien, er war riesig und seine schuppen glänzten onyxfarbend, bei jedem flügelschlag sah man luftverwirbelungen an seinen Flügeln "Das muss ein Netherdrache sein...hab von diesen wesen schon viel gehört". Während er diese worte noch so vor sich hin flüsterte merkte er das ein riesiger feuerball auf ihn zugeflogen kam, mit einem sprung zur seite konnte er im letzten moment sich retten und sofort sich mit seinem bogen für diesen , seiner meinung nach hinterhältigen, angriff rächen, noch während er sich abrollte machte er den Untoten magier aus der ihn angegriffen hatte und zückte im aufstehen seinen Bogen und schoss sofort einen mit arkaner magie geladenen Pfeil auf seinen widersacher, dieser wurde von der wucht des pfeils zurückgerissen, ob er ihn getötet hatte wahr unklar da er durch die wucht in das nahestehende schlachtfeld gerissen wurde und Dahok ihn aus den Augen verlor.
leider wurde er von einem umstehenden Tauren entdeckt der sofort mit seiner riesigen axt zum Angriff überging. ein sausender Axthieb ging über der stelle hinweg wo vorher Dahoks kopf gewesen war und endete mit einer unverhofften drehung des tauren, der sich aber trotzdem schnell wieder fing.
Dahok zog schnell einen vergifteten pfeil aus seinem seperaten köcher um den tauren damit anzugreifen, da    
bemerkte er das sein gegenüber eine überwältigende plattenrüstung trug die auf seinen erfolg in zahlosen schlachten hinwies, seine befürchtung bestätigte sich als der pfeil mit einem lauten knallen in der schulterplatte des tauren stecken blieb ohne ihn auch nur ein haar zukrümmen. Der Taure hatte wohl den entsetzten blick des nachelfen gesehen und kam entschlossenen schrittes auf ihn zugerannt, als er auf einmal einen stechenden schmerz in seiner flanke spürte und der stelle sofort eines blickes würdigte, ein weißer tiger hatte sich an einer stelle wo sein brustpanzer nur von lederiemen zusammengehalten wurde festgebissen "gut gemacht bandos" dachte sich dahok während er mit seinem bogen auf eine stelle am hals des tauren ziehlte und den mit magie geladenen schuss abfeuerte.
der taure bemerkte den schuss und versuchte ihm auszuweichen, er hatte zuspät geschaltet und der pfeil traft ihn auf der bustplatte wo die lunge sitzt, der pfeil brannte sich durch den brustpanzer und versengte ihmn den rechtenlungenflügel. Während der taure sich vor schmerzen schon gekrümmt hatte sauste Dahoks axt auf den nacken des Tauren nieder, ein knacken zeugte von der Tat das das genick seines gegenübers gebrochen war. "ich hätte nicht gedacht das der Nackenschutz soviel aushält... ruhe in frieden krieger" während er die letzten worte sprach schnellte seine axt noch einmal nieder und enthauptete den mit weit aufgerissenen augen daliegenden Tauren.


----------



## Tergenna (28. April 2008)

Verwirrt blickte Tergenna dem davonfliegenden hexenmeister hinterher. Sein Auftauchen war unvorgesehen gekommen genauso wie sein jetztiger Abflug.
"Merkwürdiger Geselle", meinte Kujune zu ihr, als er neben sie trat.
"In der Tat, aber sehr hilfsbereit", erwiderte die Schurkin als sie sich umwandte.
Die Gildenmitglieder betrachteten die 'Geschenke' vom hexenmeister mit Neugier und steckten sie ein.
Währenddessen half Munzur den Verwundeten wieder auf die Beine zu kommen.
Tergenna fühlte nach der Wunde an ihrem Bein und merkte, dass sie sich schon wieder beinahe geschlossen hatte. "Naja, wie dem auch sei, wir sollten weiter, sonst kommen wir ja nie an."
Nachdem die Verletzten versorgt waren und ohne Probleme stehen konnten, rückten sie weiter vor.
Tergenna, die schon vorgegangen war traf auf eine Stelle, wo ein Kampf zwischen Druiden stattgefunden haben musste.
Drei tote Nachtelfenkatzen lagen merkwürdig verdreht da und daneben ein halb zerfleischter Bär.
Ein, an seinen Hörnern zu erkennender, Taure in Katzenform lag ebenfalls reglos da, wie sein Artgenosse in Bärenform, dem die Kehle herausgerissen worden sein musste.
Ein erschöpftes Schnauben machte die Schurkin auf einen zweiten Druiden in Bärform aufmerksam, der ebenfalls der Horde angehörte. Er war schrecklich zugerichtet: Seine Schnauze war mit klaffenden Wunden übersät, die wohl von den Pfoten der nachtelfen herrührten, seine Flanke musste von einer gewaltigen Pranke aufgerissen sein und ein stetiger Blutfluss verließ seinen Körper, man konnte förmlich zusehen, wie ihn das Leben verließ. Total hilflos lief sie zu ihren Kameraden zurück. 
"Munzur, wo ist Munzur? ich brauche ihn dringend dort vorne!"
Der Troll mit dem Irokesenschnitt eilte zu ihr.
"Was gibts?"
"Du musst mitkommen, eventuell kannst du noch helfen."
Sie rannte zu dem Kampfplatz zurück, wo es schon so aussah, als ob der Druide in den letzten Zügen lag.
Dem Priester musste nicht gesagt werden, er heilte schon so wie wild drauf los. Seine Hände waren in ein Leuchten gehüllt. nach einer kurzen Weile hörte es jedoch auf.
"Nichts mehr zu machen...", er schüttelte den Kopf.
Die Schurkin ließ die Schultern hängen und wandte sich ab.
"Verdammt." Sie ließ ihren blick über das Schlachtfeld schweifen. Das war bestimmt nicht die einzige Szene in dieser Art.
Immernoch in Sichtweite standen die Bogenschützen der nachtelfen, die den zeppelin heruntergeholt hatten.
Sie hatten sich kaum von ihrem platz bewegt. 
Ohne viel nachzudenken machte sie sich auf den Weg dorthin, um ihre Trauer an jemandem auszulassen.
Ein paar ihrer Gilde schlossen sich an, vielleicht auf Befehl von Kujune.
Die grinsende Tussi hatte sich vom Acker gemacht, oder war zumindest nicht mehr zu sehen.
Völlig ruhig schlich sich die Schurkin an. Man hätte meinen können gefühllos, aber in ihrer Brust drückte ihr die last der Trauer und das Bewusstsein, dass dieser kampf eigentlich sinnlos war das herz zusammen.
-------------------

Hoffe, das ist jetzt nicht zu emotional aber ich wusste nicht was ich sonst schreiben sollte, außerdem bin ich gerade ein wenig traurig, das wirkt sich vielleicht auf meinen Schreibstil aus.
zu dem Charakter meiner Schurkin: Hat man vielleicht gesehen sehr wechselhaft, von heiter auf wütend auf heiter auf traurig auf 'gefühllos'. Denke das ist sehr abwechslungsreich beim Schreiben. 
naja...
@Qonix: Darf ich annehmen, dass die Steine Gesundheitssteine sind oder wie die dinger heißen?
Und was ist eig. in dem päckchen das du meiner Schurkin zugeworfen hast? Sag mal bitte.
MfG, Anni


----------



## Railyn (29. April 2008)

Solche Aufträge sind ihm zuwider, aber da die "Organisation" scheinbar interesse an diesen blutigen Schachspielen hat, fügte sich Onslaught. Wenn er Erfolg hätte, würde das "Ziel" ein Stück erreichbarer werden. 
Er biss die Kiefer zusammen und knirschte mit den verrotteten Zähnen, nicht dass es ihm was ausmachte; es ist eine alte Angewohnheit aus der Zeit da der Lebenssaft noch durch seine Adern pulsierte. Nun ist es eher die Vorfreude wenn eben dieser über seine Dolche und warm über die Unterarme läuft. Der Tod, den er längst hinter sich lies macht ihn zu einem perfekten Werkzeug für die "Organisation".
Er spähte aus einer Häuserecke hervor und sah, wie eine Maga einen Zauber webte, dessen Dauer des Rituals nichts Gutes für die Seinigen verhies. Kurz regestrierend, dass einige in Plattenzeug gehüllte Bastarde ihr das Unausweichliche vom Leibe haltend ihre schwerfälligen Äxte, Hämmer und Schwerter schwingend gut abgelenkt im Kampf verstrickt sind, tauchte Onslaught in die Schatten. 
Kälte, Leere umfing ihn. Er erinnerte sich, was sein Meister ihn lehrte: Fokussiere dein Ziel und klammere Dich an die Umgebung, sonst verlierst du dich im .... nichts...!
Er tauchte hinter ihr aus den Schatten, vernahm noch ihre in hoher Konzentration gewhisperten arkanen Worte, die Luft schmeckte nach ihrer arkanen Macht. Schnell steigerten sich ihre Worte, Extase des Arkanen zeichnete sich ab. 
Eine rauhe, unwirkliche, nach Verwesung stinkende Stimme rauhnt ihr :"Genug, der schönen Stimme!" ins Ohr. 
Ihre Augen und ihr Brustkob weiteten sich zu einem Schrei, doch dazu kam es nichtmehr. 
Onslaught rammte ihr unbarmherzig einen Dolch durch den Hals.
Lüstern an dem zusammensackenden Körper und dem warmen Blut auf der Madenzerfressennen Haut verschwand er wieder in den Schatten.
Verzweifelt rufend verlangten die Plattenbastarde nach ihrem Zauber. Zu Spät bemerkten sie, dass sie nur eine® von vielen sein würden. 

"So, Krieger der Horde. Ein wenig Zeit hab ich euch verschafft." Onslaught schnüffelt diabolisch grinsend am Blut, das vom Dolch über seinen Unterarm rinnt, leckt daran und widmet sich mit blutigem lächeln der Neuformierung der Bastarde.
"nein", denkt sich Onslaught "so schnell wird Orgrimmar nicht fallen!"
Er bleibt in Bewegung und taucht im Schutz der Häuser in seine Lauer.


----------



## Silenzz (29. April 2008)

Suiny war keine Närrin, der Angriff auf den Zeppelin hatte Aufmerksamkeit aufsich gezogen, auf SIE, Suiny wusste das der Angriff der Allianz einiges an Opfern eingespart hatte, aber auch einiges an Hass bei der Horde aufgeschürt hatte. Suiny wollte sich gerade wegschleichen, als sie einige Hordler in den Schatten verschwinden sah, sofort rannte sie zu einem der Bogenschützen ging, Baktron, er war ein Nachtelfen Jäger.
"Baktron", sagte Suiny, "was siehst du, wieviele Hordler schleichen sich auf uns zu?"
Baktron sah sie kurz an, dann sprach er einige Worte und blickte auf die Stelle, auf die Suiny zeigte.
"Es müssen um die 7 Hordler sein die sich auf uns zu schleichen, vielleicht auch ein paar mehr!"
Suiny lachte, gut diese Narren forderten es wirklich heraus. Sie Sprintete von dannen, sie musste noch einige Mitstreiter suchen, lachend ging sie.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry für den sow kurzen Post nur, ich hab Streß inner Schule und mach zur Zeit mit nem Freund ein Demo-tape, da bleibt wenig Zeit für anderes :s naja so Far


Gruß Oro/Josh


----------



## Qonix (30. April 2008)

Qonix sitzt auf seinem Netherdrachen und betrachtet die feigen Baumkuscher wie sie mit ihren Bögen auf alle schiessen was sich bewegt. Do das sollte bald ein Ende haben. Der Drache setzt zu einem Sturtzflug an der knapp über dem Boden endete und raste in tiefem Flug auf die Nachtlefen zu. Wie bilden sich Schatten zwischen den Händen des Hexers um Tod und Zerstörung zu bringen. Er sah gerade noch wie eine Elfe sich von den Bogenschützen entfernt. "Du wirst nicht weit kommen", lachte Qonix. Die Klauen und das scharf Gebiss forderten viele Opfer unter den Elfen und auch die Zauber des Hexers und vorallem die Flüche, die die Elfen langsam aber mit Sicherheit dahinraften, waren wohl das schlimmste. Auf einam spürte Qonix einen ruck durch seinen Körper und sah einen Pfeil in seinem Bauch. Ein lautes und bedroliches lachen drang aus seiner Kehle und er schaute zu den letzten Elfen die sich auf einem Haufen befanden. "Ihr wollt einen bereit toten mit Pfeilen noch einaml töten", verspotet Qonix sie. "Lenk sie ab", sagte Qonix zum Drachen und sprang von ihm ab. Der Drache ging angsam aber zeilsicher auf die Gruppe zu und brüllte immer wieder. Die Elfen schossen was sie konnten aber die Schuppen waren zu stark. Das wurde ihnen sehr schnell klar und sie zielenten auf das einzig verwundbare, seine Augen. Da der Drache jedoch imemr den Kopf hin und her schwang war es schwer sie zu treffen, jedoch kam dadurch aber auch immer wieder die Kehle zum vorschein. Ein gross gewachsener Elf in schimmernder Rüstung, der Anführer der Gruppe wie es scheint, legte seinen Bogen an und zielte genau. Der Pfeil flog los auf den Drachen zu. Die Kehle des Drachen alg genau in diesem Moment frei und es waren nur noch wenige Meter zwischen dem Pfeil und dem Drachen. Doch der Pfeil wurde von etwas grossem brennenden gertroffen. "Weg da!", schrei Qonix zu seinem Drachen und er flog augenblicklich davon. DIe Elfen ahtten sich zu sehr auf den Drach konzentriert und den hexer ganz vergessen. Dieser hatte eine grosse Beschwörung vorgenommen und vielen um die Elfengruppe brennende Stein zu Boden und der Kreis schloss sich.
Qonix tratt in die verkohlten Leichen und schnaubte verächtlich. Der Drache war wieder neben ihm. Er hatt ein paar kleine Löcher in den Flügeln die aber nich weiter schlimm waren. Qonix gab ihm einen der Steine die im Brunnen waren und die kleinen Wunden und Löcher schlossen sich in wenigen Sekunden. "Zu etwas sien diese Ally's doch zu gebrauchen", sagte Qonix und lachte. Er konnte diesesmal sogar 2 Steine mit den seelen der Elfen herstellen.

------------------------------------------------

@Tergenna: habs die per PM geschrieben.


----------



## Aleyus (5. Mai 2008)

'' Achtung da kommen noch mehr!'' ruft Crippler und schoß einen Pfeil direkt in die Menge der Allianzler die sich wieder dem Tor zuwandte. Der Blutelf-Jäger versuchte zwar auf der Mauer das tor frei zu halten aber es sah so aus als würde die Allianz langsam durchdringen, was sehr schlecht war weil er im Nahkampf wirklich nicht der Beste war. Um sich abzulenken fragte er sich wieviele er wohl abgeschossen hatte. Zuviele und diesen komischen Zwerg mit dem Banner und der Axt dem er den Todesstreich gegeben hatte. Er schaute sich um die Schlacht war ein einziges Chaos und jetzt wo auch noch dieser Netherdrache aufgetaucht war wusste Crippler nicht was noch kam. also konzentrierte er sich schoß einen pfeil nach den anderen in die anstürmenden Feinde und versuchte den heutigen Tag noch zu Überleben.



ooc 

Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas frischen Wind hier rein bringen und hoffe wirklich das mein blutelf den Tag überlebt^^


----------



## Bandos (6. Mai 2008)

Die Pfeile flogen salve um salve, Dahok merkte fast garnicht das er mittlerweile schon zwei pfeile auf einmal loszischen ließ, es war halt ein blutiger Job Söldner zusein, er hatte sich den Tag zwar anders vorgestellt aber nun musste er durch diese Hölle, von der Hoffnung begleitet diesen Tag zuüberstehen. Plötzlich flog er mehrere meter nach hinten und landete unsanft mit dem Kopf zuerst auf einem kleinen felsen, als er sich wieder aufrichtete sah er denjenigen der ihm diesen freiflug bescherte, einen Blutelf Paladin, er ist mit einem riesigen Hammer bewaffnet, der so aussieht als wäre er aus purem kristall geschlagen. der paladin ging sofort wieder zum Angriff über hatte aber durch einen gut gezielten Schuss bevor er sein Ziel erreichte einen Pfeil im Hals stecken und sank röchelnd zuboden, während er zuboden sank kam über ihn hinweg ein feuerball angeflogen der Dahok seinen schweren brustpanzer zerschmetterte und ihn wieder gegen den felsen knallen ließ. seine sicht verschwomm und er konnte noch den magier erkennen der nun mit einem schelmischen Grinsen näher an ihn herankam, es war der magier den er zuvor verwundet aber anscheinend nicht getötet hatte.
es schien ihm so als würde er ohne eine gehörige Portion Glück diesen Tag nicht überstehen.


----------



## Silenzz (6. Mai 2008)

Suiny empfand nur noch Hass für die Horde, puren, tiefen Hass, Andariel war ihr Lebensgefäherte gewesen und dieser Bastard von Hexenmeister, und sein Netherdrache hatten ihn getötet. Sie tötete alles was ihr auch nur annähernd zu nahe kam, jeder Hordler konnte das spüren. Als sie sich an die Schurken errinerte die Andariel gesehen hatte, lief ihr ein böses Grinsen über ihr Gesicht, sollten sie nur kommen, diese Bastarde würden ihren Zorn schon spüren. Sie schlich sich an einen Troll Schurken aus der Gruppe, heran und schlitze ihm die Kehle auf, Andariel hatte 7 Stück gezählt, gut jetzt waren es nur 6 Hordler.
Insgesamt waren 3 Trolle, 3 Orks und eine Blutelfin in der kleinen Gruppe, naja jetzt waren es nur noch 2 Trolle.
Einer der verbliebenen Trolle heulte auf, doch sein heulen erstarb, als Suinys Faust gegen seinen Brustkorb krachte, sie versetzte ihm noch eine Kopfnuss und er flog bewustlos zu Boden. Sie zögerte nicht, und warf einen Dolch in das Linke Auge eines Orks, mit der rechten Hand, in der sie ein Kurzschwert hielt, schlug sie dem letzten lebenden Troll,  quer über sein Gesicht. Er fiel tot zu Boden.
Diese ganze Szene hatte nicht länger als eine Minute gedauert, doch es kam Suiny so vor, als wären es 2 Stunden gewesen, und in dieser kurzen Zeitspanne hatte sie 4 Lebewesen umgebracht. Mit ihrer freien Linken Hand, griff sie in einen ihrer Beutel, und holte ein wenig Pulver heraus, als sie es auf den Boden warf, explodierte ein Blitzstrahl vor ihr und Suiny konnte sich wieder in den Schatten verbergen.
Die letzten 3 verbliebenen Hordler stellten sich Rücken an Rücken doch das würde ihnen auch nicht helfen.
"Hahahahahaha, denkt ihr wirklich,, das ihr mir entkommen könnt? Ich werde euch alle töten!" sagte Suiny lachend.
"Halts Maul, komm her und kämpfe" brüllte einer der Orks, ein recht bulliger Ork, dem sie das Schleichen gar nicht zugetraut hätte, hätte sie es nicht selbst gesehen.
"Gut, du wirst mein erstes Opfer sein!" flüsterte Suiny, sie zog ihre Klingen heraus und schlich sich auf die Gruppe zu. Mit dem Ellenbogen schlug sie einem Ork in den Solarplexus, dem anderen, vorlauten Ork, rammte sie beide Kurzschwerter in den Brustkorb, sie wollte sich gerade umdrehen, als eine Faust in Suinys Gesicht krachte. Die Blutelfe, die bisher nicht in das Kampfgeschehen eingegriffen hatte, war aktiv geworden.
"Kleine Schlampe, ich werde dich töten!" sagte Suiny flüsternd, und trotzdem oder vielleicht gerade deswegen, schien die Blutelfe wirklich erschrocken zu sein.
"Nur über meine Leiche!" sagte die Blutelfin.
"Das kannst du haben!!!" Und damit fing der Kampf an.
Schnell wurde klar, die beiden Gegnerinnen waren gleichstark, jeder einzelne Hieb der Blutelfin wurde perfekt pariert und gekontert, doch gleichermaßen gut, war die Blutelfin, der Ellbogen stoß wurde mit dem Unterarm abgefangen, der Klingenhieb, wurde durch eine  andere Klinge geblockt.
So verging die meiste Zeit, als Suiny einen Ausfallschritt zur Seite machte, sich nach vorne warf und eines ihrer Kurzschwerter, in die Kniekehle der Blutelfin rammte, diese aber sah ihre Chance kommen und schnitt in das linke Bein von Suiny.
"Nun, jetzt sind wir beide am Boden, wer wird wen zuerst besiegen?" fragte Suiny höhnisch.
"Du kämpfst wie ein Mensch, jeder Schlag ist vorrausehbar!" Suiny lies sich durch diesen Verbalen Angriff zu keiner Dummheit hinreissen, sie wusste, das die Blutelfin nur ihren Tot wollte. Stattdessen fragte sie die Blutelfin:" Wie lautet euer Name?"
Die Blutelfin sah sie Stirnrunzelnd an und fragte sie daraufhin:" Was geht euch mein Name an, und wieso wollt ihr ihn wissen?"
"Nun ich will wissen, wen ich gleich töten werde, und er geht mich so gesehen natürlich nichts an!" sagte Suiny, im gleichen höhnischen Tonfall, wie sie die Frage gestellt hatte.
"Mein Name lautet Tergenna, und wie lautet der eure?"
"Suiny, einfach nur Suiny, ich hoffe ihr hattet keinen epischen Namen erwartet."
"Nein, ihr habt einen mittelmäßigen Namen, genau wie ihr mittelmäßig kämpft!" sagte Tergenna.
"Das Kompliment kann ich nur zurückgeben. Suiny packte einen Verband aus einer ihrer Beutel heraus und legte ihn sich um, sie wollte gerade wieder wie Tergenna aufstehn, als sie im Seitenwinkel etwas erspähte.
Ein Nachtelf war in Not, ein Untoter Magier hatte ihn in der Mangel und würde ihn höchstwarscheinlich töten.
"Nun, wenn ich so berechenbar bin, dann versucht es hiermit!" Tergenna war sichtlich verwirrt als sie diesen Spruch hörte, Suiny, täuschte einen Schlag mit einem ihrer Kurzschwerter an, ließ dabei das andere fallen und schlug Tergenna die Faust ins Gesicht, sie war lange genug betäubt um ihr einen Nierenhieb zu verpassen, der sie bewusstlos zu Boden gleiten lies, allerdings lebte Tergenna noch.
Suiny drehte sich sofort um, als sie erkannte, das es höchste Zeit war, den Magier zu töten, sie nahm einen Dolch zielte auf den Rücken des Hexenmeisters, an dem Platz wo sich sein Herz befinden sollte, und warf ihm den Dolch in den Rücken. Der Hexenmeister brach, Suiny hoffte tot, zusammen, sie rannte auf den Nachtelfen zu um sich zu versichern, das er noch am leben war, als sie ankam, lachte er sie an.


----------



## Aleyus (6. Mai 2008)

Auf der Mauer wurde die Lage langsam heikel weil Crippler bemerkt hatte das ihm langsam die Pfeile ausgehen und er nicht wusste wie er neue bekommen konnte. Die anderen Bogenschützen auf der Mauer hatten anscheinend auch langsam das problem also musste etwas passieren sonst würde die Mauer noch empfindlich geschwächt werden. 
Er rief einem nahestehenden Ork zu: '' He weißt du wo wir neue Munition für unsere Fernwaffen bekommen können?" Der Ork drehte sich um und erwiederte:"Nachschub ist unterwegs und wird grad von einigen Tauren in Karren hier hoch geschoben. Wenn du willst kannst du ihnen ja helfen Spitzohr." Crippler ging empört an dem Ork vorbei um sich seine Munition zu holen die auf halben Weg zu ihm war, als er in den Hof hinunter sah und dort Katapulte sah. " Na die kann man doch benutzen." Er lief zu den katapulten und sah dort einen Goblin dran rumschrauben und einen troll der sich lauthals beschwerte. " Was ist denn los warum schießt ihr nicht?" Der Troll bemerkte crippler und fuhr ihn an: "Diese katapulte sollten eigentlich schon seit dem Beginn der Schlacht  feuern aber dieser Goblin hier meint  sie würden nicht richtig funktionieren und schraubt seitdem dran rum während draußen die größte Schlacht aller Zeiten tobt." " Wenn sie efektiv sein sollen müssen die auch funktionieren und das ist jetzt der Fall aber ich weiß nicht wieviele Schüsse wir haben bevor sie wieder nicht richtig funktionieren." Crippler dachte nach was er tun konnte und fragte den Goblin:" was können die den abschießen." " Alles  es sind alleslader du kannst damit sogar mit  Gnomen schießen." Er grinste. " Auch mit Kupferbomben?" " Ja das sagte ich doch sie können n alles verschießen auch diese Bomben." " Ok dann schießen wir halt damit." er holte die Kupferbomben raus die er eigentlich noch aufheben wollte aber da er sie eh verbrauchen wollte warum nicht? Schnell waren die Kupferbomben auf den Katapulten  verteilt und schussbereit. Crippler wollte sich gerade auf den weg zurück zur Mauer begeben wo er gebraucht wurde als er noch hörte wie der Goblin sagte: " Bereit zum Feuern in 3,2,1 und Feuer."


----------



## Bandos (7. Mai 2008)

Dahok musste unwillkürlich lachen als der Magier vor ihm zusammen sackte, das glück hatte ihn nicht verlassen und er würde diesen tag wohl doch noch überstehen.
"danke für deine Hilfe schurkin" sagte dahok im aufstehen zu seiner retterin, "keine Zeit für große worte die Schlacht ist noch in vollem gange!" erwiederte sie schnell. so schnell wie sie da war war sie auch wieder im kampfgetümmel untergetaucht und Dahok wollte sich auch vergewissern das der Untote ihm auch wirklich nicht mehr dazwischen funken kann und schlug ihm mit seiner Axt den Kopf ab, "der wird nun nicht mehr aufstehen". plötzlich bemerkte er das sein treuer gefährte nicht mehr an seiner seite war, er konnte ihn aber auch nirgends erspähen und mache sich große sorgen um ihn. mit einem schlechten gefühl das ihm was zugestoßen sein könnte machte er sich auf die suche nach ihm im Schlachtfeld.
während der suche traf er immer wieder auf erbitterten widerstand und seine Pfeile waren mittlerweile auch aufgebraucht, somit blieb ihn nichts anderes als seine axt, das problem war nur das er sich mehr dem training mit pfeil und Bogen gewidmet hatte als mit der Axt, und so versuchte er so präzise wie möglich seine axt einzusetze um nicht schnell auser atem zukommen, da seine axt ziemlich groß und schwer war und eher dem zweck der abschreckung diente oder jemanden zu enthaupten wenn die chance sich bot.
so schlug er sich durch das kampfgetümmel und spaltete mehreren orks die unachtsam waren den schädel und wenn er mal gut traff sogar den ganzen leib. er merkte schnell wie sinnlos dieses blutvergießen ist und fragte sich wer denn wohl hinter diesem blutbad steckt, vielleicht der lich Arthas? hatte er jetzt vielleicht die macht die gedanken zumanipulieren? vielleicht war die brennende legion doch wieder zurückgekehrt? er wusste es nicht, er wurde schlagartik aus seinen gedanken gerissen als er auf einmal seinen begleiter bandos immer noch kämpfend von mehreren schurken umzingelt entdeckte, sofort ging er zum angriff über und metzelte sich mit atemberaubenden tempo durch die reihen bis zu den schurken vor und hieb einen schurken der mit dem rücken zu ihm stand den leib in zwei,von der plötzlichen blutfontaine überrascht blieben die anderen Schurken stehen und somit hatte bandos die chance zwei schurken die kehle mit seinen krallen zu zerfetzen und dahok konnte den letzten schurken das bein abschlagen.
endlich hatte er ihn wiedergefunden, wenn sein tier in bedrängniss ist dann kann mann dahok nicht mehr halten.
Als er nach geschaut hat ob sein begleiter irgndewelche verletzungen hatte bemerkte er den sich vor schmerzen windenden untoten den er zuvor das bein abgeschlagen hatte.
er entfernte die maske und zu seiner überraschung war der untote ein mensch.


----------



## Aleyus (7. Mai 2008)

Während vor den Mauern Orgrimmars die Schlacht tobte bemerkte niemand das heimlich eine kleine Streitmacht den Küstenverlauf hoch gewandert ist. Und was keiner wusste war das Verstärkung gekommen war nicht für die Allianz sondern für die Horde. Diese streitmacht bestand aus Blutelfen und es waren keine gewöhnlichen Blutelfen sondern Paladine des Ordens der Bluttriter. Angeführt wurden sie von Elohrir einem Champion der Blutritter. Und nicht nur Blutelfen waren vertreten auch Orks, Tauren und Trolle aus dem Brachland haben sich ihnen angeschlossen um das belagerte Orgrimmar zu hilfe zu Eilen. zusammen Bestand der Trupp aus 1000 kämpfern der Horde wovon ungefähr die hälfte blutelfen waren. als sie weiter der Küste folgten hörten sie schon in der Ferne die Schlacht. Als Orgrimmar  langsam in Sicht kam befahl er seinen Truppen stehen zu bleiben. Mit einem Handzeichen kamen seine Adjutanten zu ihm von jedem Volk einer. " Sieht so aus als kämen wir noch rechtzeitig "bemerkte Elohrir " ja sieht aber so aus als würden die Verteidiger viel hilfe brauchen " schloss Daranes sein Blutelfen-Adjutant. " Also wie gehen wir vor?" fragte Elohrir in die Runde. " ich sage wir machen ein frontalangriff auf ihre Linien " sagte der Ork sein Name war Grishnak. " Ja ich stimme meinen Orkfreund zu lasst sie uns Frontal angreifen " sprach der Troll namens Sting in die Runde. " ich sage wir lassen uns von der Erdenmutter leiten und..." Wollte der Taure mit Namen Obelmic anfangen als alle anderen außer Elohrir riefen " Halt die klappe Obelmic das passt jetzt nicht!!" Elohrir winkte ab und sagte: " Ein Frontalangriff würde ich nicht machen weil wir zu wenige sind um sie zurück zutreiben. Ich sage aber wir können sie von der Flanke aus angreifen und so den Verteidigern genug Zeit geben um ihre Verteidigung neu zu arrangieren. Deshalb schlage ich vor das wir den Zeppelinlandeplatz besetzen und ihn halten bis Verstärkung aus Unterstadt und Gromgol kommt dann greifen wir ihren Flanken an um sie aufzureiben." " ein guter Plan " schloss Daranes " aber er birgt ein großes risiko wenn keine Verstärkung kommt kämpfen wir auf verlorenen Posten." " Ja das wäre nicht gut stimmte Grishnak zu" aber mehr können wir grad nicht machen". " Falls alles nichts hilft ziehen wir uns nach orgrimmar zurück und helfen bei der Verteidigung des Tores2 fügte Elohrir hinzu " Sind alle einverstanden?"

Alle antworteten mit einem lauten : "JA" und schon ging es weiter zur Schlacht. sie hatten Glück der Turm war nur von wenigen Allianzler gesichert und sie konnten ohne Verluste den Turm besetzen. " Wir haben glück sie haben uns nicht bemerkt. An alle in Schlachtformation antreten. Alle mit schilden in die erste Reihe Nahkämpfer dahinter, Heiler in die dritte Reihe Bogenschützten, Magier und Hexenmeister besetzt den Turm von dort könnt ihr besser auf die Feinde feuern." 

Als alle in Position velies ihnen das Glück denn der Feind hatte sie bemerkt und eine Meute von soldaten der allianz lief unkoordiniert auf ihre Linien zu. " Achtung da kommen sie jeder hat seine Befehle und weiß was er zu tun hat." Als die Allianz kurz vor ihren linien war rief Elohrir zu seinen tapferen Soldaten: " Schenkt ihnen nichts aber nehmt ihnen alles"! Nach diesen Worten prallten die ersten truppen der Allianz auf den Schildwall der Streitmacht die Elohrir anführte. Der Kampf hatte begonnen.



----------------------------------------------------

So ich bring jetzt mal Verstärkung für die horde ins spiel weil die Schlacht momentan zu einseitig verlief nämlich zu Gunsten der Allianz mal schauen wie sich das jetzt entwickelt^^


----------



## Qonix (21. Mai 2008)

Kommt Leute schreibt doch mal wieder.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandos (21. Mai 2008)

hab keine zeit ...genug mit abschlussprüfungen zutun


----------



## Silenzz (21. Mai 2008)

LSE's + Franzarbeit=? Nein = VVVVVVVVVIIIIIIEEEEELLLLLLLLLL LERNEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aleyus (21. Mai 2008)

Ich würde ja gern weiter schreiben da ich aber der letzte war der was schrieb muss ich warten bis der nächste schreibt also is das so eine  Art Zwangspause und ich hasse das weil ich soviele ideen hab die ich noch umsetzen will. Aber sobald jemand was schreibt bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## Tergenna (22. Mai 2008)

"Argh, diese Schlange!"
Extrem verärgert hob Tergenna ihren schmerzenden Kopf. Bei dem Fall auf den Boden war sie mit ihm besonders hart aufgekommen. "Ohh, das wird sie mir bezahlen! Autsch!"
Sich die Schläfe reibend kam sie auf die Füße und blickte sich um. Von ihren Begleitern war keiner mehr übrig.
Fluchend humpelte sie in die Richtung, aus der sie gekommen war, um die Nachtelfen zu eliminieren. Von denen war anscheinend auch keiner mehr übrig... außer dieses verdammte Miststück von einer Nachtelfe!
Schon aus der Ferne konnte sie erkennen, dass die Gruppe von Schurken, die erheblich zusammengeschmolzen war, anscheinend wieder angegriffen worden war und sich auch nicht besonders weit vorgekämpft hatten.
Sie machten wieder eine Pause und Munzur eilte zwischen ihnen herum, um unglaublich viel zu verarzten.
Als sie bei den anderen angekommen war kam er auch auf sie zu. mit leuchtenden Augen erzählte er ihr:
"Ich hab so viel geheilt wie ich es schon ewig nicht mehr getan habe! ich habe ganz vergessen, was es für ein gutes Gefühl ist, Leuten zu helfen, anstatt sie zu verletzen! Ich glaube, ich werde..."
"Jaja, schön, aber kannst du mir eventuell auch helfen? Mein Kopf tut weh, als hätte sich ein kodo darauf niedergelassen...", brummte die Schurkin müde und missmutig. Aber eigentlich freute sie sich, dass wenigstens einer aus dieser nutzlosen Schlacht eine Erleuchtung erhielt.
Nachdem ihr Kopf sich einigermaßen erholt hatte, und das unerträglichen hämmern durch ein nur noch leichtes Pochen ersetzt wurde, suchte sie sich einen Platz unter den Schurken, die endlich weiter vorrückten.
Die Gruppe hatte Glück, die nächste überfallene Truppe von Menschen bestand fast nur aus Magiern, deren Rüstungen nichts aushielten. Nach der getanen Arbeit, als wieder eine pause gemacht wurde, die Tergenna als nicht berechtigt empfand, da sie eigentlich gar nicht hart zu kämpfen gehabt hatten, fragte sie nach Verbänden und weiterer Ausrüstung, damit sie nicht völlig hilflos war. Es sprangen ein paar Rollen Verbände und ein Fläschchen heiltrank für sie raus. Ebenfalls hatte sie nun genügend zeit, sich an das päckchen zu erinnern, das sie vom hexenmeister erhalten hatte. Als sie das Tuch aufschlug in die der Inhalt verpackt war, fand sie zwei neue Dolche. Sie schimmerten im Licht, dass sich auf den Klingen brach. Tergenna war gerührt, aber leider hatte sie ja schon zwei Waffen...
Mehr Zeit hatten sie aber nicht, denn zur Abwechslung wurden sie einmal angegriffen.
Die Angreifer waren eine kleine Gruppe Paladine, die zahlenmäßig unterlegen waren, aber mit ihren Hämmern dennoch den ein oder anderen Schurken zur Seite fliegen ließen, die nur durch geschicktes Ausweichen und Wendigkeit den Paladinen Wunden zufügen konnten.
Gerade holte einer der Feinde weit mit seiner Waffe aus, um zwei Gildenmitglieder von den Beinen zu fegen, als Tergenna ihre Chance kommen sah und von hinten auf die Stelle zielte, an der ein kleiner Spalt zwischen Rückenpanzer und Helm war. 
Aber in dem Augenblick zog der Paladin den Kopf ein Stück zurück und Metall kreischte auf Metall, als ihre Schwerter an dem Helm abrutschten.
Der Mensch wirbelte herum und schwang seinen schwerfälligen Hammer nach ihr, woraufhin sie zur Seite auswich und in Richtung seines Helmes eine hand voll sand warf. Er gelangte unter das Visier und der paladin hustete hörbar, er musste eine portion Sand verschluckt haben und seine Attacken hörten auf. Die Schurken, die vorher mit ihm gekämpft hatten, überwältigten und töteten ihn. In der Zwischenzeit waren auch die restlichen Feinde gefallen und Munzur hatte viel zu tun.
Die Schurkin wollte sehen, wer gerade versucht hatte sie umzubringen und zog dem paladin den helm ab.
Sie schreckte zurück. Der vermeintliche mensch war ein blutelf. Die Augen von ihm, die erloschen waren, waren jedoch nicht grün wie ihre, sondern rot. Ihre Mitkämpfer hatten ihre Entdeckung geteilt und entledigten noch zwei weiteren blutritter ihrer helme. Ihre Augen hatten die selbe Farbe, wie die des vor ihr im Staub Liegenden. 
In was für einen Verrat war sie da nur hineingerutscht? Vermeintliche Feinde heuerten sie als Attentäterin an, ihre eigenen Verbündeten schlossen sich dem Feind an und hatten dämonische Augen...
Was für ein Schlamassel! 
----------------------------------------------------

So, Aleyus, jetzt kannst du wieder schreiben^^
Nach drei Versuchen endlich den Verlauf der Geschichte der Schurkin fortzuführen, ist es mir schließlich gelungen. Juhu
jetzt versucht mal mit dieser neuen merkwürdigen Information fertigzuwerden, eventuell hat die Idee ja potenzial, die Geschichte ein bisschen aufzupeppen und nicht ein ganz normales Schlachtgetümmel daraus werden zu lassen. (ich hab mir das hier ohne Hintergedanken ausgedacht und die Geschchte nicht weitergesponnen, lasst uns gemeinsam das Geheimnis der roten Augen lösen *g*)
ich hoffe, dass du mir die wenige Wertschätzung deines Geschenks verzeihst Qonix.
MfG, Anni


----------



## Aleyus (22. Mai 2008)

Die Schlacht am Zeppelinturm wurde mit übertriebener Härte geführt. Die Truppen Elohrirs wehrten mit ihrer Taktik mehere Wellen der Allianz ab, aber wo ein Allianzler fiel kamen zwei neue und das so wusste Elohrir würde letzendlich irgendwann den schildwall überlasten und zusammenbrechen lassen. Wo blieb die Verstärkung? Kam überhaupt welche? diese Fragen machten ihn langsam aber sicher sehr unruhig aber er durfte sich dies nicht anmerken lassen, nicht vor seinen Leuten. er hatte schon mehr Kämpfe hinter sich als die meisten die mit ihm kämpften und diese nicht mal geboren waren. Also wie sieht die Lage aus?  dachte er sich und wandte sich an Daranes der in seiner Nähe war:" Daranes gibt es was neues von der linken Flanke?" " Nein nicht wichtiges sie halten Stand und müssen wenige Verluste hinnehmen aber wir haben berichte von der rechten das dort einige Blutritter verschwunden sind aus nicht gekärten Gründen." " wie bitte? Was soll heißen verschwunden? Sind die etwa abgehauen?" " ich habe keine Ahnung aber Fakt ist das die rechte Flanke einstecken muss und ich befürchte das dort unsere Linien durchbrochen werden" sagte Daranes. 

" Wer kämpft auf der rechten Seite"? " Sting und Grishnak mit ihren jungs wieso"? Elohrir grinste:" Sag ihnen das sie einen Ausfall machen sollen um die Feindkräfte zurück zu drängen um dann jeden hordler den sie begegnen einsammeln und unsere Truppe hinzufügen damit müssten sie wieder auf voller stärke sein. Nicht destotrotz schicken wir ein paar Kämpfer von der linken zu der rechten damit es dort wieder ausgegliechen ist". " Wird gemacht  General" rief Daranes und wand sich an eien Boten die die Nachricht wegbringen soll. Elohrir wandte sich um beobachtete das Geschehen in der Ferne. Er sah wie eine kleine Gruppe Schurken sich durch ein kleines Nachtelfenbatallion kämpfte und es sah so aus als wäre dort hilfe von Nöten also griff er sich nochmal daranes und fragte ihn: " Was würdest du meinen wenn wir diese Schurken da bei unsere gemütlichen kleinen Runde willkommen heißen und ihnen helfen um die Frontlinie etwas zu lockern?" " Hmmm sieht wirklich so aus als würden sie hilfe brauchen vielleicht können sie uns ja helfen unsere verlorenen Ritter wieder zu finden oder? " Daranes fing an zu lächeln " Nur wir zwei Elohrir"?

" Nur wir zwei alter Kumpel und zehn von den besten Kriegern der Blutelfen." " Wer übernimmt das Kommando während wir weg sind ?" Nun ja das kann Elanan und Exo übernehmen beide sind gut und ergänzen sich blendend." 

Nach fünf Minuten waren alle um Elohrir versammelt und sie machten sich bereit sich ihrer neuen Verbündeten anzunehmen um ihnen zu helfen. "Vergesst nicht das wir schnell sein müssen haltet euch nicht mit unnützen kämpfen auf bringt die Kämpfe schnell zu Ende damit wir schnell bei ihnen sind um ihnen zu helfen.Auf gehts!" Er zog sein Schwert und ging als erster von der linken Flanke aus zu den Schurken.

Un somit rannte Elohrir mit elf Mann in die Schlacht um einen Verbündeten zu helfen und um das Geheimnis der verschwundenen Paladine zu lüften

-----------------------------------------

@ Tergenna 

Ok ich mach mich mal auf den weg zu dir lass die leichen mal liegen damit ich sie mir ansehen kann ansonsten hast du auch die freie Wahl meine charaktere sprechen zu lassen wenn ich dann ankomme^^

PS: Achja das mit den roten Augen kam etwas unvorbereitet aber man kann sich ja anpassen ( Das war ein heiden Denkarbeit das noch sinnvoll einzubauen damit mein texz jetzt Sinn gibt)


----------



## Tergenna (27. Mai 2008)

Immer noch fassungslos schaute sie auf den Paladin. Jetzt erst fiel ihr auf, dass der Tote viel zu schlank für einen Menschen gewesen war. Wie hatten sie das während des kampfes nicht mitbekommen können?
Doch leider war es zu spät. Der Rest der Gilde, der inzwischen auch von der Entdeckung wusste, hatte überprüft, ob einer der blutritter vielleicht noch lebte, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Sie waren zu siegreich gewesen, und nun konnten sie keinen der rotäugigen Verräter nach dem Grund des Angriffs fragen.
In Gedanken ging sie zwischen den anderen Schurken umher. Auf einmal trat ihr ein ork auf den Fuß.
"'tschuldigung, hab dich nicht gesehen.", entschuldigte er sich knapp und schaute ihr flüchtig ins Gesicht.
Tergenna erstarrte und blickte ihm weiter ins Gesicht. Er hatte rote Augen! Nein, nur ein Lichtreflex, sie waren braun.
"Was'n? Ich hab mich doch entschuldigt!? Was glotzt du so?"
"Oh, entschuldigung, ich hatte nur gerade eine Idee, was...", sie hörte auf zu reden, als der ork sich wegdrehte und in sich hineinmurmelte: "Komisches Weib..."
Die Schurkin überlegte fieberhaft. Was hatte sie im Unterricht gelernt? Die orks waren aus Draenor gekommen, sie waren von Gul'Dan dazu angestiftet worden, die Draenei zu vernichten... Er hatte sie von dem Blut von einem Dämonen trinken lassen, weshalb sie grün wurden und... rote Augen bekamen! Natürlich! Verdammt, warum war sie nicht früher darauf gekommen? Gerade feierte sie in Gedanken ihren Geistesblitz, als eine Stimme weiter vorn rief: "Noch mehr von diesen Paladinen! Macht euch kampfbereit!"
Tatsächlich kamen einige Gestalten in zum Teil golden schimmernden Rüstungen, aber sie zogen nicht die Waffen, verhielten sich eigentlich friedlich. Tergenna überlegte: "Was ist das jetzt wieder für eine Tücke?"

-----------------------------------------

Sorry Aleyus, aber ich mag es nicht, die Charaktere von anderen 'sprechen' zu lassen.
Ich hab mir ein bisschen Gedanken darüber gemacht. Vielleicht können ja Dämonen dran schuld sein?
MfG Anni
PS: An alle anderen: Schreibt doch auch mal wieder.


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

Weit über dem Schlachtfeld kreist Qonix auf seinem Drachen um sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen. Als er fertig war dachte er sich es wäre mal an der Zeit ein paar Worte mit Thrall zu wechseln, doch kaum wer in richtung des Thronsales losgeflogen sah er ihn auch schon in seiner Rüstung und seinem gefolge. Der grösste Krieger der Hirde war nun auch auf dem Weg zur Schlacht. "Mal sehen was er ausrichten kann", lachte Qonix. "Was wohl die Schurkin gerade macht?", fragte sich Qonix. "Frauen neigen ja oft dazu in Schwierigkeiten zu geraten oder sie magisch an zu ziehen", sagte Qonix zu sich und schmuntzelte, so gut es ging mit seinem halb zerfallenen Mund. Manchmal hasste er sich selbst für das was er war aber seine Macht war gewaltig gewachsen durch die Verwandlung. Der Drache flog wieder los und wie angenommen war die Schurkin. "Wie hiess sie nochmal?", fragte sich Qonix. "Ach ja, Tergenna!", und sie war in Schwierigkeiten wie angenommen. Doch die Feinde wahren schon besiegt kaum war er etwas näher geflogen. Nun konnte er beobachten wie die Schurken die Leichen genau betrachtete. Schon von weitem waren sie Spitzohren zu sehen. "Spitzohren!!", schrie Qonix. "Warum töten sie unsere Verbündeten. Nur unsere Spitzohren werden zu Paladinen.", rezitierte er. Noch etwas näher erkannte er etwas seltsames. Rote Augen. Rote Augen! Um sich sicher zu sein, war Qonix ein auf die schnelle beschworenes Auge, durch das er selbst sehen konnte, nach unten zu den Leichen. Etwas in seiner Errinerung regte sich. Was hat er nochmal von einem Veteranen gehört. Er musste schwer überlegen. Kurz vor der Landung kam es ihm wieder in den Sinn. In nicht all zu weiter Entfernung konnte er gerade noch sehen wie ein etwas grösserer Trupp solcher Paladine die sich wie Maschinen bewegten auf sie zu kamen. "LAUFT!! KAUFT!!", schrie Qonix die Gruppe an. "Es sind Todesritter oder etwas ähnliches. LAUFT!"

-----------------------------------------------------------

So auch mal wieder was geschrieben.

Hoffe ich hab dein Pläne nicht durcheinander gebracht Tergenna.


----------



## Aleyus (27. Mai 2008)

Es war wie ein Spießrutenlauf als sich Elohrir, Daranes und weitere zehn paladine sich der Gruppe von Schurken näherten. Sie ließen sich durch nichts aufhalten sondern machten kurzen Prozeß mit den feinden den sie begegneten. Elohrir stand kurz vom ziel als ihm eine größere Gruppe von Allianzlern entgegen kam. Es gab kein Ausweg sie mussten mitten durch. Also griffen sie an. Als erstes stellten sich Elohrir zwei Menschen in den Weg aber Er erschlug Sie mit einen mächtigen Schwinger seines Schwertes gleichzeitig. Danach kam ein zwerg mit einer großen zweihändigen Axt wutentbrannt auf ihn zu gerannt. Elohrir Schlug ihm bevor er seine Waffe einsetzen konnte mit der flachen seite seines Schwertes gegen den Hals so das er betäubt zu Boden glitt wo ihn Daranes oder einer der anderen Paladine sich seiner annehmen konnten. als nächstes kam ein Draenei mit zwei Schwertern in der Hand auf ihn zu bevor er aber was tun konnte wurde er schon von einer kleinen wurfaxt die von Daranes kam zu Fall gebracht. " gutes timing." bemerkte Elohrir. " ist mein Job" rief daranes schmunzelnd zurück. Auch da musste Elohrir lächeln denn wenn man bedachte das beide schon seit über fünfhundert Jahren zusammen kämpften war es nicht zu verwundern das sie sich sehr gut kannten und wussten wann einer von ihnen in gefahr wäre. als sie die nicht mehr vorhandene Gruppe von allianzler hinter sich ließen waren es noch knapp in paar Meter bis zu den Schurken.

er steckte sein Schwert weg und kam lässig zu den Schurken um sie zu begrüßen. Eine Blutelfe bemerkte Sie und und hob angespannt ihre Waffen. Was sollte das? Er schaute sich um und sah wie vor ihr eine leiche eines paladins lag der wohl zu ihm gehörte. Er wollte grad ausrufen das sie keine angst zu haben brauchten als plötzlich ein riesiger Netherdrache mit samt reiter zu Landung ansetzte und Rief:"LAUFT!! Es sind Todesritter oder etwas ähnliches. LAUFT!"

-------------------------------------

@ Tergenna
 ok ist kein problem  war halt nur ein Angebot meinerseits 
 Auserdem habe ich meinen text jetzt so geschrieben das alles jetzt einen Zusammenhang gibt so dass wir uns alle treffen können.

Das mit den Dämonen wär nicht schlecht das würde erklären warum die allianz so fanatisch ist uns zu besiegen. Nun ja ich wär ja dafür das irgendein agent der Brennenden legion sich einmischt um Azeroth zu vernichten. aber das kann man ja weiterspinnen oder?
erstmal muss ich dafür sorgen das ich nicht von übereifrigen Schurken oder drachen mit Hexenmeistern obendrauf angegriffen werde^^
Hoffe doch das es sich vorher klärt den ich töte nur ungern meinesgleichen ( damit meine ich auch die Horde allgemein)


----------



## Bandos (28. Mai 2008)

Dahok schleifte den verwundeten Menschen an den Rand der Schlacht. "So du Drecksschwein, ich werde dir nun ein paar fragen stellen, wenn ich nach diesem ...sagen wir mal Verhör.....das gefühl habe das du mich angelogen hast...dann werde ich dich eines scherzhaften und langsamen Todes sterben lassen." sagte er mit ruhiger stimme, während er seinem Tiger den Kopf graulte. "pahh von dir Astlochwichser lass ich mir doch nix sagen!" erwiderte der als Untote verkleidete Mensch. "ok dann werde ich dir mal jedes detail deines todes erklären....als erstes werde ich die blutung von deinem bein stillen und die wunde dann Mit Salz füllen und zuguter letzt verbinden, danach werde ich dich ungefähr drei Stunden mit meinem Tiger alleine lassen der dich dann lebendig verspeisen wird, natürlich ist mein kleiner Bandos ein geniesser...das heißt er wird wohl einige Stunden an dir Spass haben. Derweil werde ich wieder auf das Schlachtfeld zurückkehren und dann irgendwann mal nach dir sehen" Sprach Dahok gelassen während er schon aus seinem kleinen Gürtelrucksack eine handvoll Kristallartigem Salz nahm und sich langsam auf den Menschen zubewegte, dessen Miene hatte sich von einem coolen harten ausdruck, zu einer Angsterfüllten Krimasse verzogen.*Anscheinend ist er jetzt überzeugt mir rede und antwort zustehen, wie hatte mein meister immer gesagt? genau...mann muss sie erst weich kochen, dass es bei ihm so einfach ging beweist wohl das er wirklich ein Mensch und kein Untoter ist, die Untoten haben einen stärkeren willen und scheuen nicht den Tod* dachte er lächelnd bei sich.
"ok ok, verdammte scheisse das Salz kannste weglassen! ich erzähl dir ja schon alles, verdammt nochmal!!"
Dahok stillte die Blutung am Bein und Verband es, natürlich hat er das Salz weggelassen.
"ok du kleiner möchtegern Untoter, erzähl mir mal wie ihr auf die Idee gekommen seid euch als Untote zuverkleiden und dann obendrein noch Mitglieder der Allianz anzugreifen? soweit ich weis ist das mondlichtfest oder wie das heißt vorbei und der fashing fängt erst noch an? Und den Unterschied zwischen einem Orc und einem Gnom wirste wohl kennen!" 
"das einzige was ich sagen kann das es solche verräter auf beiden Seiten gibt....die Menschen verraten die Allianz und soweit ich das weis, von dämonen bessene, blutelfen die Horde!"
*ohhh meiiinnn Gott in was fürnen komplott bin ich da nur reingerraten?*
"ok und woher weist du das alles bitte schön?"
"es gab mehrere treffen, zwischen kaelthas und verschiedenen Führungsmächten der Allianz...es kann sein das noch mehr Völker ARRGGHHH"
auf einmal kippte der verräter um, und in seinem rücken Steckte ein Pfeil.
"woher der wohl kommen mag?"
Dahok wirbelte herum und ging sofort in Habacht, konnte aber keinen Schützen ausmachen.
*ok kaelthas oder wie der auch heißt ist glaube ich der König der Blutelfen...er wurde in der festung der Stürme fast getötet und konnte sich auf die sonnenbrunnen insel retten...das heißt er ist wieder in Azeroth...ohhh ohh das kann ja noch was geben!* dachte er bei sich die Gegend prüfend


----------



## Silenzz (29. Mai 2008)

Suiny hätte am liebsten laut aufgelacht, was sie jetzt erst im Beutel von Lord Becket fand den sie vor einigen Stunden geplündert hatte, hätte ihr sicher weitergeholfen. Der Beutel war voll mit Gold, Heil-und Manatränken und ein Schriftsück, Suiny  sah ein Siegel das ihr Unbekannt war und doch machte ihr dieses Siegel Angst. Es war eine Dämonenfratze allerdings konnte Suiny feststellen, das das Siegel aufgebrochen wurde, sofort las sie den Brief.

Lord Becket
Ihr wart ein großartiger Verbündeter für Arthas, ihr habt alle Befehle bis zum i-Tüpfelchen erfüllt und seid ein großer Verbündeter unserer Sekte geworden, allerdings mussten wir mit Unbehagen feststellen, das ihr uns hintergangen habt und die Armeen nach Orgrimmar habt schicken lassen nicht nach Undercity allerdings wird Orgrimmar fallen, denn wir sind auf alle eventualitäten Vorbereitet. Doch allein durch diesen Fehler habt ihr unser Unwohlsein über euch heraufbeschwört, das nur durch einen Sieg über Orgrimmar verschwinden kann, wir alle hoffen in unserem so wie in eurem Interesse, das ihr diesen Sieg davontragen werdet, ansonsten werdet ihr eine der härtesten Strafen erleiden müssen.

Kael'thas Schreiberling Insondara.

P.S. Die Todesritter werden auf euch hören, und jeden Befehl von euch erfüllen, handelt weise mit ihnen.

Während Suiny diesen Brief las, wurde ihr klar, das all dies hier, die Schlacht, ja warscheinlich der ganze Krieg mit der Horde geplant wurde, von der Geissel.
Das war purer Wahnsinn, es würde nie einen Frieden zwischen der Allianz und der Horde geben wenn immer wieder andere Mächte versuchten diesen zu vernichten.
Suiny wollte sich gerade abwenden als ihre Blicke auf eine Paladin Gruppe gelenkt wurde, sie wartete eine Sekunde und konnt erkennen, wie die kleinen Lebewesen sich bekämpften, nichts besonderes, doch etwas an diese Szene störte sie. Suiny starrte immer weiter auf die Personen als ihr etwas klar wurde, es waren Blutelfen die eine Gruppe der Horde angriffen, ohne zu Zögern raste sie von dem kleinen Hügel runter um die Blutelfen zu töten. Auf ihrem Weg herunter wurde sie von jemandem beobachtet, einem Untoten General der der Geissel angehörte.

OOC, denk mal das passt gut ins Bild was sagt ihr dazu..?


----------



## Tergenna (30. Mai 2008)

Tergenna war nun vollends verwirrt. Mehr von den Blutelfenpaladinen kamen ihnen entgegen, während sich von oben der Netherdrache mitsamt seinem Reiter näherte und ihnen zurief, sie sollten weglaufen. Wenn diese neue Welle Paladine tatsächlich Todesritter waren, dann verhielten sie sich viel zu friedlich, wobei das ja auch eine Falle sein konnte. Sie seufzte und dachte bei sich: <Warum kann nicht einmal alles klar ersichtlich und eindeutig sein. Immer muss alles irgendwie in Verrat und Intrigen verstrickt sein.> 
Die Blutelfen mit den goldenen Rüstungen riefen etwas. Es war schwer zu verstehen, aber einige Wörter kamen doch zu ihr durch.
"... braucht keine... haben. Wir wollen... tun." Es war nicht schwierig sich vorzustellen, was die vollen Sätze bedeuteten.
Die Schurken um sie herum wurden unruhig. "Der Hexenmeister hat gesagt, dass es Todesritter sind." "Aber sie verhalten sich doch nicht feindselig..." "Das muss gar nichts bedeuten, die Blutelfen hier haben uns doch auch angegriffen!" "Aber wenn wir sie angreifen, und sie sind keine Feinde?"
Die Schurkin drängelte sich durch die diskutierenden Gildenmitglieder bis in die erste Reihe. Auch hier wurde heftig darüber gestritten, ob sie angreifen sollten oder nicht. "Wir sollten einen Boten schicken. Am besten jemanden, der gut verhandeln kann." "Aber der würde doch dann getötet!" "Dann wüssten wir wenigstens, ob sie Feinde sind." "ich werde keinen meiner Schurken als Versuchskaninchen in den eventuellen Tod schicken!", verteidigte sich Kujune. "Eventuell ist es dann an der zeit den Anführer zu wechseln?" Das Oberhaupt der Gilde donnerte: "Was?! ich dachte ihr steht loyal zu mir! Na gut, ich werde jemanden auswählen. Aber beklagt euch nicht, wenn ihr es dann seid!" Er blickte um sich und ignorierte die sich jetzt so klein wie möglich machenden Forderer, die auf keinen Fall diesen Job als Botschafter haben wollten. Als er Tergenna bemerkte, schritt er sofort auf sie zu. "Ich weiß, du bist kein Gildenmitglied, und ich werde dich auch nicht gegen deinen Willen rekrutieren, aber ich brauche jemanden, der sich nicht gegen mich aufstellt. Dieser rebellierende Haufen hier ist zu feige dazu. Möchtest du... du weißt schon, zu denen da gehen?", sagte er zu ihr und deutete auf die Blutritter. "Wenn du nicht willst musst du nicht." Tergenna zuckte mit den Schultern. "Ich kann es versuchen. Ach ja, und eigentlich würde ich gerne wieder mit in die Gilde aufgenommen werden." Kujune schaute sie verwundert an. "Na dann, herzlich willkommen zurück." Er drehte sich zu den Schurken um, die vorher mit ihm gestritten hatten und rief: "Wir haben eine Freiwillige und eine alte Kameradin zurück, sie wird zu den Blutrittern gehen." Er drehte sich wieder um und flüsterte ihr noch zu: "Sobald sie auch nur im Mindesten feindlich erscheinen, rennst du zu uns zurück, klar? Ich will nicht, dass ein aufrichtiger Schurke dabei draufgeht. und jetzt los, enttäusch mich nicht!"
Der Schurkin wurde leise zu ihrem Unternehmen Glück gewünscht, während sie sich auf die Gruppe zubewegte, die jetzt stehengeblieben war.
Zwei der Elfen standen etwas vor ihren Kameraden, und schienen deren Anführer zu sein.
Sie schaute in den Himmel, an dem immer noch der Drache kreiste.Sie hatte keine Angst vor den vermeintlichen Todesrittern, die immer noch keine Reaktion zeigten. Sie hätten sie schon längst attackiert, wären sie Gegner gewesen.
Als sie nahe herangekommen war, kam einer der zwei Elfen auf sie zu. Nach einer kurzen Musterung stellte sie fest, dasser ganz normale, grüne Augen hatte, die nicht dieses unheimliche rote Glühen besaßen.
-------------------------------------

Hab ich die handlung jetzt vorangebracht? Glaube eher nicht, aber jetzt muss man mich nur noch ansprechen, ich steh zur Verfügung *g*
Jetzt wird die handlung auf jeden Fall interessanter xD. ich wollte mich ja eigentlich nicht in den Mittelpunkt stellen, aber hab ich leider nicht geschafft^^
Puih, dann schreibt mal schön.
MfG, Anni

/edit: jop, Silenzz, gut eingebracht, jetzt musst du uns nur noch erreichen^^


----------



## Aleyus (30. Mai 2008)

Als Elohrir nach vorne ging war ihm irgendwie mulmig. Die Gruppe Schurken schienen wohl ein bisschen verwirrt zu sein weil der Untote irgendwas von todesrittern gesagt hatte. jedenfalls schienen sie heftig zu diskutieren wer wohl mit ihm reden sollte also wartete Elohrir seelenruhig bis jemand kam. Es war eine Blutelfe und wenn er nach der Bewaffnung ging vielleicht ein Schurke aber das blieb nebensächlich. als sie nur wenige schritte voneinander stehen blieben ergriff Elohrir zuerst das Wort:" Mein Name ist Elohrir Kommandant der Blutritter und Anführer des Heeres da drüben." er zeigte in die ungefähre Richtung. " und ich bin hier um zu Fragen ob ihr euch nicht meinem Heer anschließen wollt um Orgrimmar zu helfen. Und auserdem suche ich ein Paar Paladine von mir die hier irgendwo sein müssten." Die Blutelfe schien erst ein bisschen verwirrt aber sie antwortete schließlich:" Mein Name ist Tergenna und wie würdeb eure hilfe gerne in anspruch nehmen und ich freue mich auch das ihr keiner von denen seid." Sie schaute zu ihren Schurkenfreunden wo ein kleiner Leichenberg auf geschichteter Blutritter lag. " Was soll das heißen keiner von denen und warum haben sie meine Paladine gemeuchelt?" " ihre paladine haben rote augen also dämonische augen und sie wissen genau was das bedeutet wenn sie der sind für den sie sich ausgeben." gab sie zurück. < Das fing ja gut an> dachte sich Elohrir und wenn sie sich so weiter streiten würden könnte das noch den ganzen tag dauern. da fiel es ihm wieder ein hatte sie rote augen gesagt? elohrirs Kopf krampfte sich zusammen und hoffte nicht das es war ist. " Kann ich mir die leichen ansehen." Fiel er Tergenna ins Wort als sie wieder anfangen wollte etwas zu sagen. " Äh ja " sagte sie erstaunt als sie weiter etwas sagen wollte war Elohrir schon an ihr vorbei und sah sich die Leichen an. sie hatten rote Augen das ist also kann es nur zwei sachen geben : Entweder diese sind Überlebende der Dämmerklingen also Kaelthas privater Armee oder es waren wirklich todesritter was auch schlimm  genug wäre. Dann sah er etwas sehr ereschütterndes die Wappen die sie trugen waren der der Dämmerklingen und der Geißel. Das konnte nicht wahr sein warum hatte er das nicht bemerkt? Er hatt schon so oft gegen ihn gekämpft und jetzt erkennt er seine Handschrift nicht? Tergenna kam neber ihm und sah ihn an:" Was ist los was hat das zu bedeuten?"

Elohrir bekam nur ein Wort heraus: " Arthas."



------------------------------------------

so ich heiz mal mehr auf jetzt nimmt alles seinen Lauf und das wird dann wohl über die zukunft beider Völker entscheiden.^^

Ich muss aber zugeben das es jetzt schwierig wird beide gruppen vom Kampf abzuhalt na mal sehen was kommen wird


----------



## jaskull (2. Juni 2008)

_Verdammmt ich hasse es so klein zu sein_, dachte er sich während er versucht über den Leichen von zwei aufeinander liegenden Tauren zu klettern. " Abagol wo bist du, verdammt noch mal?" " Hier hinter den ´Ochsenberg´ !" _Oh Mann der hat wieder so seinen Tag , wo er denkt das er der größte Spaßvogel ist..._ " Willst du weiter deine ´lustigen ´Witze reissen oder hilfst du mir hoch?" Als Gnom hat man es echt nicht leicht. " Hier da bin ich, nimm meine Hand" Der Zwerg reichte  den Gnom die Hand. " Bah, hast du wieder in Orkblut gebadet oder warum richt es hier so muffig?" "Das bin ich nicht", sagte der Zwerg namens Abagol entrüstet." Einen von den Tauren, wo du gerade herauf geklettert bist, ist in diesen Moment der Unterkiefer abgefallen." Er deutet auf die nun offen liegende Mundhöhle. " Na toll... Egal wir haben jetzt anderes zutun,als dem Vieh ins Maul zu schauen. Denk daran, wir müssen unbedingt  zu den Truppen von Mithil, damit sie die Naricht bekommen, dass sich wahrscheinlich Angehörige der Geißel sich unter der Horde und der Allianz befinden. Wo ist Bel?" Fragte der Gnom als er, das ihm so vertraute Heulen nicht hörte." Der ist da hinten und schlägt sich wieder mal den Bauch voll. Aber Freituras bist du dir wirklich sicher das ich dir deine Schulter nicht verbinden soll?" Der Gnom namens Freituras winkte ab. "So lage mir der Arm nicht abfällt werde ich weiter kämpfen. Ausserdem habe ich durch meinen Heiltrank schon fast die Wunde verschlossen.Wichtig ist das wir Mithil die Naricht bringen. Kommst du ich vertrage diesen Geruch von verfaulten Zähnen nicht." Freituras und Abagol kletterten hinab und  Abagol pfiff nach seinen Streuner, der gerade genüsslich Stücke aus der Flanke eines toten Tauren riss.


[ooc] Hoffentlich ist meine Geschicht nicht zu weit her geholt ist mein erstes Mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich freue mich schon darauf dass einer weiter schreibt mvlg Jaskull[/ooc]


----------



## jaskull (3. Juni 2008)

[ooc] Da ja momentan irgnwie keiner schreibt mach ich mal weiter, wenns ok ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn nicht dann bitte nicht böses ein [/ooc]

Es war eine drückende Hitze. Freituras, Abagol und sein treuer Begleiter Belgaru, schwitzten wie noch nie zuvor. Überall lagen Leichen, die nun durch diese Hitze anfingen zu  richen. " Boah,  ein besseres Wetter gibt es wirklich nicht für so eine Schlacht. Wieso können die Orks nicht mal Ironforge Angreiffen oder wenigstens ihre Hauptstadt nach Northend verschieben dann würde mein Zwergenherz sich wirklich freuen, aber so ein Wetter...." Denkst du etwa mir wäre es unter dieser Rüstung Kalt? Eisen erwärmt sich schneller als Leder vergieß das nicht?!" "Wieso wolltest du auch Krieger werden? ALS GNOM? Gnome werden Hexenmeister oder Magier, niemals Krieger. Der nächste Taure der vorbei kommt wird, statt vor Angst zu schlotter weil ein gefählicher Krieger vor ihm steht, dich villeicht übersehen und dich dann so um die 4 km nach Süden tretten bevor du überhaubt mit deinen Schwert an ihn ran kommst..." _Oh wie liebe ich meinen Bruder mit seiner ganzen aufbauenden ART_, dachte sich Freituras. Aber es war  immer sein Wunsch gewesen Krieger zu werden,seit dem er erfahren hat was aus seinen wirklichen Eltern geworden ist. Plötzlich hörte er ein Rascheln und etwas streifte seine verwundete Schulter. Als er sich umdrehte sah er jedoch nichts nur Wüste und dahin sichenden Leichen. " Was ist?", fragte Abagol mit der linken Hand auf seiner Schulter wo er seine Axt hatte. "Ich dachte ich hätte etwas gespürt, muss mich vertan haben..." Doch dann fing auch Belgaru an zu knurren. Etwas hatte sich versteckt aber wo. Plötzlich  Flog haarscharf  an Freituras Kopf ein Wurfmesser vorbei. Abagol fing das Geschoss mit leichtig,  in dem er einfach danach griff als es an ihn vorbei flog. Das muss man ihn wirklich lassen, als Zwerg hatte er wirklich gut Reflexe. Nun verdunkelte sich auf einmal die Sonne, etwas sehr großes musste hinter Freituras auf getaucht sein.  In Abagols Blick sah er das es sich nicht um einen Hordler handeln konnte. Auch Belgaru hörte auf zu knurren und versteckte sich winselnd und mit eingezogen Schwanz hinter seinen Herrchen. Auf dass schlimmste gefasst drehte sich Freituras um, und da sah er ihn großes etwas das, wie es aussah, aus mehren Körperteilen zuammen gefügt war. Stand hinter ihm. Es war eingewaltiger Ghul, Freituras stieg ein vermoderter Geruch in die gnomische Nase und er wünscte sich sähnlich wieder den Geruch von den Tauren Maul wieder zurück. Als er hoch sah hatte das Etwas gerade einen Art Arm wo jedoch statt einer Hand eine Axt war erhoben und wollte Gerade ihn angreiffen, als Als sich ein Pfeil in seinen eckel eregenden Kopf bohrte.  Mit einen Art  Brüllen was ganz Durotar erschütterte, zog es den Pfeil wieder heraus und sucht nach den Jenigen der ihn das angetan hat. Doch im nächsten Momment kam ein  Hagel aus Pfeilen auf das Ungetüm herab und ließ ihn z boden gehen. Freituras wußt was er zutun hatte. Er zog sein Langschwert aus der Scheide am Rücken, packte es mit beiden Händen am Griff und Köpfte den Ghul mit nur einen Hieb.  " Ich habe euch schon erwartet." Als Freituras sich nach der leicht höchnässig klingender Stimme um drehte, sah ein ganzes Batallion von Nachtelfen  vor ihm stehen. "Ah ihr müsst die beiden Boten sein die  der König von Ironforge zu mir geschickt wurden, ich bin Mithil der  Oberste General der Nachtelf Batallion  C. Was kann ich für euch tun was so wichtig ist, das der König mir es nicht einfach über den üblichen Weg durch Briefwelplinge überbriengen kann?" Freituras gefiel dieser hochnäsige Ton nicht wollte aber nichts sagen stattdessen atwortete er:" Ich und mein Begleiter sollen euch diesen Brief über bringen." Mit diesen Woten nahm er den Brief aus seiner  Tasche, die wie immer an seinen Gürtel befestigt war. Mithil nahm ihn ohne Danke zusagen entgegen. Freituras ging rüber zu Abagol der nachwie vor die Hand an seiner Axt hatte. " Hallo , Abagol alles klar mit dir das Wesen ist tot.." Wie aus einen Traum erwachend fing Abagol an zu blitzeln und rieb sich die Augen."T´ schuligung muss wohl einbisschen eingenickt sein..." Das hätte Freituras nicht erwartet. Er wusste zwar das Abagol mestens mit offenen Augen schlief aber doch nicht während ein Monster angreift. " Das ist das Wetter, zu warm macht mich nun mal Müde..." Dieser Abagol, lernt man doch immer was neues auch wenn man ihn schon fast 30 Jahre kennt. Doch nun fragte sich Freituras woher der Ghul so schnell herkamm. Und dann noch das Wurfmesser und er war sich sicher das etwas an seine linke Schulter gestreift hatte und dann hatte  Belgaru sich so komisch benommen. Etwas sehr mekwürdiges ging hier vor. Und es wollte noch mekwürdiger werden. "Ey ihr da!" In Mithils ruf hörte Freituras nun nichter mehr das hochnäsige sondern, pure Angst? Was hat im Brief gestanden, was  Mithil so erschreckt hat? Das mit der Geißel wussten er und auch Abagol schon aber was war noch? " Ja?" kam von Freituras zurück:" Stimmt es das  sich die Geißel in die Schlacht  ein mischt?" " Geht der Priester des Königs von aus er hatte so etwas ähnliches behauptet wieso?" " Dann hat er euch doch auch von der zerstörung des Dunklen Portals erzählt oder?" Nun wurde es Freituras schlag artig klar und auch Abagol schien zu begreifen. Das Dunkle Portal ,was nur durch die Zaubehand  von Medivh zerstört werden kann, wurde in seine Bestandsteile zerlegt. Was könnte soviel Macht haben  um dies zu bewergstelligen? Freituras kam eine dunkle Ahnung....ARTHAS DER LICHKÖNIG höchstpersönlich ist zurück!!

[ooc] so das das wars wieder mal von mir , ist etwas länger geworden aber es hatte auch viel spaß  gemacht. Hoffentlich schreiben auch andere mal wieder weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MVLG JASKULL[/ooc]


----------



## jaskull (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo warum schreibt keiner?Ich will das diese geschichte weiter geht und allein zu schreiben ist doof -.-


----------



## Silenzz (12. Juni 2008)

Sind grad mitten im Umzug, ist halt bissl stressig :S nja  werd mal n 1-2 Wochen spätestens wieder was posten...

Gruß Oro/Josh

P.S. Es heisst Medivh^^


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2008)

Hatte gerade Ferien. Bald kommt wieder was.


----------



## Tergenna (29. August 2008)

"Aha, Arthas. Was hat der denn mit dem ganzen Kram hier zu tun?", fragte Tergenna jetzt den immer noch so dastehenden Artgenossen ungeduldig, weil er seit dem letzten Wort schon einige Zeit nichts mehr gesagt hatte. Er starrte immer noch die Verräter-oder-was-auch-immer zu seinen Füßen an, und das nun schon länger als man normalerweise braucht um jemanden zu identifizieren.
Die Schurken, die wohl gemerkt hatten, dass ihnen keine Gefahr drohte, waren näher gekommen und starrten nun ihrerseits erst den paladin und anschließend auch die Leichen an.
>ja, wir wissen jetzt alle, dass da Tote sind, ihr müsst sie nicht länger niederstarren, sie liegen schon auf dem Boden!<
Immer ungeduldiger drehte sie ihren Kopf in Richtung Kujune, der gottseidank nicht auch noch auf die leblosen Körper schaute, sondern mit einem fragendem Blick auf sie.
Sobald sie sich aus dem Schurkenhaufen gedrängelt hatte, der merkwürdigerweise selbst in halbe Leichenstarre gefallen war, so wie sie starrten, trat sie zu ihrem Anführer.
"Sag mal, wer ist der Typ jetzt eigentlich und was will er?", fragte er.
"Das ist ein Kommandant, der will, dass wir uns ihm anschließen, ein komischer Vogel... und äußerst fasziniert von aufgeschichteten Leichen, scheint es."
"Aber sonst ist er normal?"
"Ein wenig wortkarg. Hat mich ohne Erklärung einfach stehenlassen und ein bisschen rumgemurmelt. Er denkt wohl, dass Arthas mit der ganzen Sache zu tun hat."
Stirnrunzelnd blickte sie auf ihre ganzen Gildenmitglieder, die immer noch auf die toten Todesritter-Dämonen-Paladine blickten, als ob sie noch nie etwas gesehen hätten, das mehr zum gaffen gelohnt hätte.
"Kannst du die mal zur ordnung rufen? irgendwie wird das langsam unheimlich wie die da stehen."
"Klar, nichts leichter als das.", grinste Kujune. "Ich habe ihnen während deinem Gespräch mit unserem goldgerüsteten Freund wieder klar gemacht, wer das Sagen hat."
Kujune stieß einen Pfiff aus, der die Schurkin neben ihm hart zusammenzucken ließ.
Die Schurken rund um Elrohir horchten endlich auf und schienen dann erst wieder zu realisieren, wo sie waren und was sie machten.
>Was für abwesende Typen... manman, was für eine Mülltruppe die werden, wenn man es nur erlaubt.<
Anscheinend hatte Elrohir auch seinen Blick von seinen ehemaligen Kameraden abwenden können, denn er kam aus den gerade erst aus ihrer Trance erwachten Schurken auf sie zu geeilt.

-----------------

*g* alle als Idioten hingestellt^^
Sorry, aber mir fiel gerade nichts besseres ein und ich wollte auch mal wieder den Thread pushen, ohne nur eine Zeile zu schreiben.
schreibt auch mal wieder, die Geschichte war schon in der zweiten Seite des RPG-Forums verstaubt...
MfG, Anni


----------



## Aleyus (31. August 2008)

Elohrir war so in gedanken verschwunden das auch er fast hochgeschreckt wäre als der Anführer der Schurken ein Untoter laut gepfiffen hatte. als er sich wieder gefasst hate und realisierte das Todesritter sich unter seine Truppen gemischt hatten ohne das er es gemerkt hatte ging er zu der Schurkin mit der er geredet hatte und zum Anführer dieser kleinen Gruppe von Schurken. '' Na seid ihr aus der Totenstarre wieder erwacht Kommandant oder seid ihr immer noch schockiert!'' rief ihm Tergenna zu die irgendwie auch leicht ungeduldig wirkte. Er lief weiter bis er vor dem Untoten stand und sagte: '' Seid gegrüßt mein Name ist Elohrir und bin der Anführer einer entsatztruppe die Orgrimmar zu hilfe kommt.'' '' Mein Name ist Kujune und ich bin der stolze Anführer dieser tapferen Gruppe von Schurken und Halsabschneidern.'' die letzten Worte sprach er so aus das es auch die anderen hören konnten was wohl auf einem internen streit zurück zu führen war.

'' Also gut Kujune was haltet ihr davon wenn ihr zu meiner Truppe kommt damit wir eine Bresche schlagen können um so zu den Heerführern beider Lager zu kommen um diese sinnlose Scjlacht zu beenden. Ich weiß das das für euch unmöglich klingt aber ich habe Kontakte bei der Allianz und wenn ich mich nicht täusche müssten wir nur zu ihnen gehen um erst mal ruhe zu bekommen.'' Kujune war verblüfft man sah es ihm selbst auf der bleichen haut an.

Tergenna hingegen hakte nach: '' Kontakte? Was für Kontakte? Wie kommt ihr an solche Freunde?'' Nun ja wir waren nicht immer Feinde der Allianz oder''?
diese Worte reichten aus um Tergenna verblüfft da stehen zu lassen. Sie muss wohl wirklich erschöpft oder noch jung sein wenn sie sowas nicht wusste.

'' Also kommt ihr jetzt mit?'' fragte er nochmal. Als Kujune daraufhin zusagte rief Elohrir :'' Daranes komm her!'' Und aus der Menge von Schurken und Paladinen kam er zu ihm. '' Was gibt es?'' '' Wir brechen auf. Und wir nehmen sie mit und zu guter letzt müssen wir diese Schlacht beenden. Wenn die Geißel was vorhat ist das hier unser kleinstes Problem. Und so wie ich Exo und Elanan kenne werden die heftige Probleme bei der Verteidigung haben.''

Wenn Daranes überrascht war zeigte er es weningstens nicht und so traffen sie ihre Vorbereitungen für ihren Abmarsch.



-------------------------------------------------------

Oha das hier hatte ich schon fast vergessen nun ja jetz pusche ich mal mit wieder. Ich freu mich schon auf meine Allianz kontakte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Aleyus


----------



## Silenzz (25. September 2008)

Suiny sprintete auf die Gruppe von Kämpfern zu, und war in Gedanken versunken, warum zum Henker, bekämpfte sich die Horde untereinander? Warum? Diese Frage wanderte unentwegt in ihrem Kopf herum, sie war noch knappe 50 Meter, von den kämpfenden Hordlern entfernt, als sie dieses Miststück von einer Blutelfe sah. "Das kann ich jetzt Vergesen, zu der Verdammten Horde zu rennen, die würden mich in Stücke reissen!" dachte sich Suiny. Sie überlegte sich, wo sie jetzt hin sollte, Suiny blickte sich um und sah eine kleine Gruppe von Bäumen, genug Schatten um nicht gesehen zu werden und wenn die Horde weg war, konnte sie die Leiche inspizieren. Die Nachtelfe wollte schon auf die Bäume zu schleichen, als sie am Horizont eine kleine Streitmacht entdeckte, "Hoffentlich Soldaten der Allianz, dann kann ich einem der Hauptmänner den Brief von Becket zeigen!" sagte Suiny zu sich selbst. Sie blickte ein weiteres mal auf die Streitmacht, und erschrack zutiefst, vor ihr war keine Menschliche Armee, sondern Soldaten der Geißel.
Ohne auch nur zu Überlegen, Sprintete sie zu den Bäumen, nur um wenige Sekunden später auf dem Absatz kehrt zu machen, ein Trupp Gargoyles hatte es sich in den besagten gemütlich gemacht, und fraßen einige Kadaver. Suiny wollte irgendwo hinrennen, doch jeder Fluchtweg war versperrt, die Geißel hatte einen Halbkreis gezogen, sie schienen die Horde angreifen zu wollen, und Suiny war zur Zeit die einzigste die davon wusste. Sie überlegte kurz was sie machen sollte, sie konnte jetzt Versuchen sich durchzumogeln und so einem Kampfs aus dem Weg gehen, aber dadurch würde die Geißel nur noch stärker werden, der Trupp der ahnungslosen Horde würde untergehen, und ihre Leichen würden weiterkämpfen, aber wenn sie jetzt zu der Horde ging, würde man sie warscheinlich töten.
Suiny rannte zu der Horde. Sie selbst hasste sich dafür, doch es ging nicht anders, ansonsten würde die Geißel am Ende unbesiegbar sein. Sie rannte auf die Hordler zu und brüllte unentwegt:" Die Geißel ist hier, macht euch bereit zum Kämpfen, die Geißel ist hier!". Einige Soldaten blickten sich verwirrt um und blickten ihren Heerführer nur ratlos an, Suiny hatte nicht daran gedacht, das sich die Geißel auf einem Hügel sammelte. Sie rannte geradewegs auf einen Blutelfen und einen Verlassenen zu, die sich berieten, die Blutelfen-Schlampe und ein weiterer Blutelf standen bei ihnen.
"Was wollt ihr hier Nachtelfe?" verlangte der Blutelfen General zu wissen, "Ich sollte euch töten lassen, doch meine Neugier überwiegt meine Vernunft! Von daher REDET!!!" das letzte Wort hatte er gebrüllt.
"Herr ich s..."
"Elohir hört nicht auf sie" Antwortete die Blutelfe, "Sie ist eine Soldatin der Allianz, aufgrund ihrer Befehle hat man einen Zeppelin vom Himmel geholt!"
"WAS?" dem Untoten schien die Frage herausgerutscht zu sein, denn er blickte Verlegen drein.
"Das hat hier nichts zu tun, Elohir, oder wie auch immer ihr heißen mögt, ein großer Trupp der Geißel bewegt sich auf euch zu, ihr werdet sterben, wenn ihr euch nicht Verteidigt, die Untoten sind euch zahlenmäßig vielleicht unterlegen, doch sie werden euch töten wenn ihr nicht Acht gebt." sagte Suiny verzweifelt.
Tergenna, blickte sie erstaunt an, warscheinlich hatte diese Närrin nicht erwartet, das jemand, der so grausam war, so gut Lügen konnte.
"Elohir, Kujune", der Blick der Blutelfe legte sich auf den Untoten " ich bitte euch, diese Nachtelfe, wird uns alle töten, wenn wir ihr Glauben schenken."
"Wieso sollte ich euch töten? Ich bin blindlings in euer Lager gelaufen, ist das nicht Vertrauenswürdig genug, mir war klar das ich sterben konnte, doch ihr musstet wissen, das ihr sterben werdet, wenn die Geißel kommt, ansonsten könnten sie uns ALLE töten, es sind schon viele, und mit euch werden es nur noch mehr, bitte, greift sie an!" Suinys Stimme klang so verzweifelt, das sie selbst beinahe laut angefangen hätte zu lachen, so hatte sie noch nie gerdet, doch es war hilfreich, die Männlichen Soldaten, wollten sie beschützen und diese waren eindeutig in der Überzahl.
"Kujune, denkt ihr wir sollten dieser Dame beistehen? Auch wenn sie eine Soldatin der Allianz ist!"
"Natürlich, wir sollten dieses Untote Gesindel aus Kalimdor verjagen! SCHURKEN, HALSABSCHNEIDER UND IHR ANDEREN VERLAUSTEN KÄMPFER WERDET IHR MIR IN DIE SCHLACHT FOLGEN...???" Brüllte Kujune zu seiner Gilde.
"JJJJJAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" erscholl aus aus dutzenden Kehlen.
"UND AUCH IHR, IHR EDLEN BLUTELFEN, WERDET IHR MIR IN DIE KOMMENDE SCHLACHT FOLGEN...????" fragte Elohir.
Aus hunderten Kehlen erscholl ein "Ja", und während die Kämpfer der Horde ein derbes Kriegslied anstimmten, schlich sich Suiny zu Tergenna.
"Glaub mir Mädchen", flüsterte die Nachtelfe "ich habe unseren Streit nicht Vergessen und Unfälle passieren in einer Schlacht." 
"Stimmt, Suiny, du solltest ab jetzt immer zweimal nach hinten gucken, ob wirklich niemand hinter dir steht." 
Und mit diesen Worten verzog sich Tergenna in die Schatten, Suiny blickte grinsend auf die Stelle, wo eben noch die Blutelfe stand, dann trat sie selbst in die Schatten.

OOC: Sorry hatte in letzter Zeit viel zu tun deswegen erst jetzt.

Gruß Oro/Josh


----------



## Pathorì (27. September 2008)

Währenddessen war eine Magierin in Undercity hin- und hergerissen. Einerseits wollte sie ihren Blutdurst stillen und mit den anderen Kämpfern nach Orgrimmar ziehen, um die Stadt zu verteidigen, andererseits sah sie Undercitys Sicherheit und, was noch viel wichtiger war, die Sicherheit ihrer Königin gefährdet.
Wenn es nun zu einem Angriff durch die Geißel kam, war nicht sicher ob er zurückgeschlagen werden könnte. Ganz zu schweigen von der Vermutung, dass der Angriff auf Orgrimmar nur ein Ablenkungsmanöver sein könnte. Gedankenverloren ging Pathorì den Gang zum Thronsaal entlang, als sie hinter sich schnelle Schritte hörte. Noch bevor sie sich umdrehen konnte, huschte ein Schemen an ihr vorbei.'Ein Ork auf dem Weg zur Königin?Und dann auch noch so in Eile?! Das kann nur eine Botschaft sein, die die Schlacht betrifft.', dachte sie sich und folgte dem Ork.

Da sie es unterließ zu laufen, hörte sie nur die letzten Worte Sylvanas."Ich soll Verstärkung schicken? Und wer soll dann noch über bleiben um die Ruinen Lordaerons zu verteidigen?", herrschte die Königin den Boten an, bevor sie ihn aus dem Saal verwies.

Der verzweifelte Ork wusste nicht was er sagen sollte und ging mit hängenden Schultern davon. 
"Wie steht es um Orgrimmar?", fragte Pathorì ihn. Mit deprimierter Miene schilderte der Ork den Verlauf der Schlacht, fügte aber hinzu dass er schon kurz nach dem Erscheinen der Allianzarmee nach Undercity geschickt wurde und nicht wusste wie die momentane Situation aussah. Als Pathorì ihm mitteilte, dass er hierbleiben müsse, weil es anscheinend Probleme mit der Zeppelinverbindung gab, wirkte er absolut hoffnungslos.

Normalerweise mochte sie diesen Gesichtsausdruck, aber in den Gesichtern ihrer Feinde und nicht ihrer Verbündeten. 'Bis jetzt hat sich noch kein Magier hierher teleportiert, also muss es schlecht stehen für die Horde.', vermutete sie. "Wisst Ihr wie groß die Armee der Allianz ist, Grünhaut?"
"Sie ist riesig! Ich sah sie zwar nur aus der Ferne aber es war eine Masse aus Waffen und Rüstungen, groß genug um alle von der Geißel verwüsteten Gebiete wieder zu bevölkern!", versuchte der Ork ihr auf eine Weise klar zu machen, dass es auch ein Untoter verstand.

Pathorì musste einen Seufzer unterdrücken. Es hatte sich anscheinend nicht überall herumgesprochen dass Untote auch die Gebiete die außerhalb ihrer Landen lagen kannten. 'Ein kleiner Abstecher kann nicht schaden und wenn die Armee tatsächlich so groß ist, wird die Allianz nicht genügend Soldaten übrig haben um Undercity anzugreifen.' ,dachte sie sich und begann die Formel für die Teleportation nach Orgrimmar zu sprechen.

Zehn Sekunden später wusste sie mehr über den Verlauf der Schalcht. Sie befand sich zwar im Tal der Geister aber der Boden hatte eine etwas andere Farbe als sonst. Überall waren Leichen oder Teile davon am Boden verstreut und es wurde noch immer gekämpft. Ein wunderbares Gefühl erfüllte Pathorì als sie neben sich einen sterbenden Menschen sah. Der Rüstung nach zu urteilen war er ein Paladin."Hat dich das Licht etwa verlassen?", fragte sie den Mann spöttisch mit einem Grinsen auf ihren verfaulten Lippen.Mit einem Wink ihrer Hand ließ sie ein Feuer auf ihn herniedergehen, das ihn sofort versengte und sein wertloses Leben beendete. Genüsslich sog Pathorì den Geruch in der Luft ein. Es roch nach Tod, Entsetzen, Verzweiflung, Panik und Blut. 

"Ach wie habe ich den Krieg vermisst und die Massenschlachten!", sagte sie und zum ersten Mal seit langer Zeit spürte sie Freude aufkommen. Freude über den Tod den sie über ihre Feinde bringen würde und Freude über die Verzweiflung der Familien, die zu Hause auf ihre Streiter warteten. Sie würden umsonst warten.
Lachend und feuerbeschwörend kämpfte sie sich ihren Weg gen Tal der Weisheit.


----------



## Tergenna (28. September 2008)

Tergenna war immer noch wütend. Eigentlich mehr auf ihre Kameraden als auf diese nachtelfe. Kaum ein um hilfe bittender Welpenblick gemischt mit ein bisschen überdeutlicher Körpersprache und es war um Männer geschehen. Zumindest Kujune hatte sie immun dagegen geglaubt. Dann sah sie die Untoten, von denen die Nachtelfe geredet hatte. Tatsächlich waren es recht viele und sie waren auch wirklich schon recht nahe. Eigentlich war es doch recht gut gewesen, dass sie gewarnt worden waren. Aber musste es unbedingt vom Feind und dann auch noch von dieser Tusse gewesen sein?
Seufzend machte sie kehrt und sah die männer immer noch gaffen. >Man, was für ein Luder. Aber ihren körper einsetzen kann sie schon<, dachte sie amüsiert.
"Zu traurig, was manche Leute machen um Aufmerksamkeit zu ergattern, nicht wahr?", fragte jemand neben ihr. es war eine Ork-Frau, die etwas neidisch zu der männer-meute hinüberblickte.
"Ja, zu traurig.", antwortete die Blutelfe.

(das mutiert zu einem Zickenkrieg hier, was?^^)


----------



## dragon1 (28. September 2008)

Kampfer entlief ein tiefer Seufzer.
Er war zu spaet dran.
Sein Clanleader war dumm.
Er hat versucht dem Schurken jemanden Schwachen als Vorgesetzten zu geben.
Aber er hat auch noch schlecht bezahlt,und musste...aus dem weg geraeumt werden.

Kampfer war ein Elitemoerder,und lojalitaet war bei ihm eine Frage des Geldes.
Eigentlich wollte er gerade Aufgaben fuer die Zerschmetterte Sonne erledigen und sich in ihr Vertrauen einschleichen,um einen Machtanhaenger zu erlangen.

Aber er kriegte eine wichtige Aufgabe von der einzigen Person,der er treu war.

Lady Jaina Proodmore

Seine Aufgabe war es,den Anfuehrer des Angriffes der Allianz zu finden und ihm die Situation zu erklaeren,und dann auch noch Thrall zu kontaktieren.

Kampfer stand auf dem dach einer der Orc-Hauser und blickte sich um.
Wieso schlugen sich diese Idioten gegenseitig die Koepfe ein?
Sie hatten keinerlei Profit davon.


Er sprang von der 10 Meter hohen Huette und landete mit unglaublicher leichtigkeit.

Ein riesiger Orc mit einer Axt versuchte auf ihn anzustuermen,doch ein gezielter Schlag in den Solarplexus setzte ihn ausser Gefecht.
Als er wieder sehen konnte war der Schurke verschwunden.

(ooc)
sehr spannende geschichte kann dan vlt wer alles zusammenfassen?
+ich spiele nen mensch schurken,zwar nicht rp server,mache aber gern rp
(ooc off)


----------



## Aleyus (28. September 2008)

Daranes war sehr überrascht als er hörte wie sein Freund der Nachtelfe zusprach ihr zu helfen. Das ausgerechnet Elohrir dem Charme dieser Nachtelfe erlag war wohl etwas übertrieben aber sein Beschützerinstinkt und sein Schwur als Paladin bewirkten meist sowas. Als er weiter nachdachte merkte er wie Elohrir auf ihm zukam. '' Daranes ich weiß das du es falsch findest was ich gerade getan habe aber es musste sein. Wenn wir die Geißel hier aufhalten können wir die Schlacht schnell beenden.'' '' Ach und wie stehlst du dir das vor? Ist grad nicht so als ob die Allianz aufhören würde uns abzuschlachten.'' 

'' Deswegen habe ich einen Auftrag für dich du musst zur unserer Truppe gehen und sie hierher beordern damit sie uns hier helfen können. Mit etwas Glück läuft die Allianz ihnen hinterher und sieht dann was wirkich los ist. Am besten ist das du dich mit meinen Kontakten bei der Allianz triffst.'' 
'' Und was hindert sie dann mich abzumurksen wenn sie mich sehen?'' '' Ach das werden sie nicht tun weil sie dich kennen Daranes.'' Elohrir lächelte. '' ich habe ihr Wappen gesehen auf dem Schlachtfeld also müsstest nur zu ihnen hingehen.'' Langsam dämmerte es Daranes wenn er meinte. '' Du meinst doch nicht etwa sie oder?''  '' Oja ich rede von dem Kriegsbanner der Stonecolds der Zwerge vom Nistgipfel.''  '' Elohrir  du weißt genau das ich diese Leute hasse warum muss ich gehen?''  '' Weil ich meine Truppen komandieren musst und der schellere von uns beiden bist deshalb.'' '' Nagut ich mach mich ja schon auf dem Weg. Äh eins noch ich traue der Nachtelfe nicht ganz über dem Weg es wäre gut wenn du sie im Auge behälst.'' Mit einem nicken stimmte ihn Elohrir ihm zu und so macht sich Daranes auf dem weg um die Stonecolds zu finden.

------------------------------------------------------

@ dragon 1 
Zusammenfassen wie genau meinst du das? so wie alles nochmal erzählen wie eine Kurzgeschichte oder das zusammenfassen aller Handlungsstränge?
Klär mich dahingehend mal weil beides ist sehr schwierig


----------



## dragon1 (28. September 2008)

Aleyus schrieb:


> Daranes war sehr überrascht als er hörte wie sein Freund der Nachtelfe zusprach ihr zu helfen. Das ausgerechnet Elohrir dem Charme dieser Nachtelfe erlag war wohl etwas übertrieben aber sein Beschützerinstinkt und sein Schwur als Paladin bewirkten meist sowas. Als er weiter nachdachte merkte er wie Elohrir auf ihm zukam. '' Daranes ich weiß das du es falsch findest was ich gerade getan habe aber es musste sein. Wenn wir die Geißel hier aufhalten können wir die Schlacht schnell beenden.'' '' Ach und wie stehlst du dir das vor? Ist grad nicht so als ob die Allianz aufhören würde uns abzuschlachten.''
> 
> '' Deswegen habe ich einen Auftrag für dich du musst zur unserer Truppe gehen und sie hierher beordern damit sie uns hier helfen können. Mit etwas Glück läuft die Allianz ihnen hinterher und sieht dann was wirkich los ist. Am besten ist das du dich mit meinen Kontakten bei der Allianz triffst.''
> '' Und was hindert sie dann mich abzumurksen wenn sie mich sehen?'' '' Ach das werden sie nicht tun weil sie dich kennen Daranes.'' Elohrir lächelte. '' ich habe ihr Wappen gesehen auf dem Schlachtfeld also müsstest nur zu ihnen hingehen.'' Langsam dämmerte es Daranes wenn er meinte. '' Du meinst doch nicht etwa sie oder?''  '' Oja ich rede von dem Kriegsbanner der Stonecolds der Zwerge vom Nistgipfel.''  '' Elohrir  du weißt genau das ich diese Leute hasse warum muss ich gehen?''  '' Weil ich meine Truppen komandieren musst und der schellere von uns beiden bist deshalb.'' '' Nagut ich mach mich ja schon auf dem Weg. Äh eins noch ich traue der Nachtelfe nicht ganz über dem Weg es wäre gut wenn du sie im Auge behälst.'' Mit einem nicken stimmte ihn Elohrir ihm zu und so macht sich Daranes auf dem weg um die Stonecolds zu finden.
> ...


ooc:als kurzgeschichte

ic:
Kampfer ging einfach durch das schlachtfeld ohne auf die sterbenden mitstreiter zu achten.

Er merkte ein Gerausch hinter sich und war gerade schnell genug einem Dolch auszuweichen.
Sekunden spaeter war auch sein Besiter, eine Blutelfe zu sehen.
Sie wich dem Schlag in den Solarplexus aus und verletzte Kampfer am Oberarm.

Kampfer sprang weg und hiel Sicherheitsabstand.
''Meine Herrin hat mir befohlen Morde zu vermeiden'' meinte er emotionslos.
"Dan bleibst du halt leichte Beute" lachte sie.
Kampfer grinste und blendete sie mit einer Staubwolke.

Er verlor zu viel Zeit.
Deswegen sprintete er weiter.

Kampfer sah einen Nachtelf Jaeger in einem ungleichen Kampf gegen 2 Hordler.
Normalerweise wuerde sein Tod ihn nicht im geringsten stoeren,aber er erkannte den vergleichsweise jungen Elfen.
Sein alter Freund Andoxíchong.
Zusammen bezwangen sie schon viele Monster und oftmals wurde Kampfer von ihm gerettet.
Das,was er fuehlte und das was ihm beigebracht wurde kaempften gegeneinander.
Er konnte ihm helfen,aber dann haette er zu wenig Zeit uebrig.
Oder er konnte seinen alten freund in stich lassen.
Kampfer entschied sich fuer die dritte optinon.
Er warf Andoxíchong einen alchemistischen Elexier der Heilung zu und schlug auf seine selbstgebauten Trommeln der Wiederherstellung.
Andoxíchong fing den Elexier auf und trank ihn mit einem Schluck aus.
Sofort heilten viele Wunden,und als der laute klang der Trommeln ertoente,war von den verletzungen nichts uebrig.
Mit einigen Schuessen toetete er beide Hordler.
er wollte Kampfer zunicken,doch dieser war schon laengst weiter.


----------



## Silenzz (28. September 2008)

Tergenna schrieb:


> Tergenna war immer noch wütend. Eigentlich mehr auf ihre Kameraden als auf diese nachtelfe. Kaum ein um hilfe bittender Welpenblick gemischt mit ein bisschen überdeutlicher Körpersprache und es war um Männer geschehen. Zumindest Kujune hatte sie immun dagegen geglaubt. Dann sah sie die Untoten, von denen die Nachtelfe geredet hatte. Tatsächlich waren es recht viele und sie waren auch wirklich schon recht nahe. Eigentlich war es doch recht gut gewesen, dass sie gewarnt worden waren. Aber musste es unbedingt vom Feind und dann auch noch von dieser Tusse gewesen sein?
> Seufzend machte sie kehrt und sah die männer immer noch gaffen. >Man, was für ein Luder. Aber ihren körper einsetzen kann sie schon<, dachte sie amüsiert.
> "Zu traurig, was manche Leute machen um Aufmerksamkeit zu ergattern, nicht wahr?", fragte jemand neben ihr. es war eine Ork-Frau, die etwas neidisch zu der männer-meute hinüberblickte.
> "Ja, zu traurig.", antwortete die Blutelfe.
> ...



*hust* jetzt fühl ich mich ein klein wenig in meiner Männlichkeit verletzt *hust* XD


----------



## dragon1 (28. September 2008)

ooc:
darf man auch von anderen erzaehlen halt wie ich das getan habe?
von seinen ingame freunden und so?
ooc off


----------



## Silenzz (28. September 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ooc:
> darf man auch von anderen erzaehlen halt wie ich das getan habe?
> von seinen ingame freunden und so?
> ooc off



Als TE würd ich mal sagen ja, halt jetzt aber nicht so das du aufeinmal irgendwelche chars von ingame freunden als deine eigenen nimmst sozusagen bzw du dann 2 chars hast, hab ja meinen pala auch gekillt aber richte mich da immer noch nach der mehrheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oro/Josh


----------



## dragon1 (29. September 2008)

Kampfer lief durch das gesamte Schlachtfeld,fand aber nirgends dan Kommandant.
Er war viel zu spaet dran.
Diese VERDAMMTE Blutelfe. So uebereifrig.SIE hat ihn aufgehalten.


Er fand den Komandant auserhalb von Orgrimmar.
"So ein Held",lachte Kampfer"wartet auserhalb des Schlachtfeldes und sahnt die befoerderungen ein."
Nicht das er selber anders gehandelt haette.

Er began die Botschaft von Lady Jaina vorzulesen.
Der General stotterte:"Ich fuehre nur Befehle aus ihr koennt mich nicht beschuldigen!"
"Ich hab MEINE befehle,Soldat."
mit diesen worten verschwand der Schurke.

...
Einige Minuten spaeter musste der Komandant kurz weg.
Er kam nicht zurueck.
...

Warc,einem Mitstreiter des Lichtes wurde ebenfalls von Jaina befohlen,Kampfer Hilfe zu leisten,und ihn im zaum zu halten.
Jetzt trat er vor aus dem Schatten eines Baumes.
"Lang nicht gesehen Kampfer, mein Freund" 
Kampfer drehte sich um und laechelte.
"Wieso schicken sie ausgerechnet dich um mich zu beobachten,verehrter Zwerg?"
"Lady Proodmores gedanken verstehen wir nicht,aber sie ist weiser als wir alle.''
"Sonst waer ich ja nicht in ihrem dienste " grinste Kampfer
"Nun ja.trotz deiner Methoden bist du einer ihrer Spezialwaffen.
"Wie es auch sei,fuers spioniren wuerde ich dich umbringen,waerst du nicht du"
"Ich bin aber ich alter Freund",lachte der Zwerg"und du bist wie immer nicht in Stimmung"
"Ich?Ich bin Heute gut drauf und habe nur einen getoetet,und das war unvermeidlich."
"Wie bin ich nur auf die Idee gekommen mich mit einem Schurken anzufreunden.Sie ignorieren alle menschlichen Regeln"
"Und ich auf die Idee mich mit einem Paladin anzufreunden.Sie sind einfach unefekitiv"
"Sehen uns"
Der paladin verschwand unglaublich schnell.


----------



## Tergenna (30. September 2008)

> *hust* jetzt fühl ich mich ein klein wenig in meiner Männlichkeit verletzt *hust* XD


(welche männlichkeit? nein, war ein scherz, aber es gibt auch männliche zicken und du kannst deine nachtelfe wirklich gut als solche darstellen. zumindest kommt es mir so vor xD. kann natürlich auch an meinem geschlecht liegen, was? Außerdem ist meine schurkin auch eine extreme zicke und ich auch (mehr oder weniger oft). Ich finds außerdem zu cool, wenn sich leute so anzicken. Ich hör gerne meinen classmates dabei zu^^
Im moment hab ich nicht genug zeit noch schnell was zu tippeln, aber bald kommt auch wieder was von mir.)

((gott, was hab ich nur für nen wortsalat da oben ^ geschrieben?))

(Edit: sag mal dragon1, was ist dein Allianzler-schurke eigentlich? von der rasse her meine ich? Sollte ich es überlesen haben, tuts mir leid)


----------



## dragon1 (30. September 2008)

Tergenna schrieb:


> (welche männlichkeit? nein, war ein scherz, aber es gibt auch männliche zicken und du kannst deine nachtelfe wirklich gut als solche darstellen. zumindest kommt es mir so vor xD. kann natürlich auch an meinem geschlecht liegen, was? Außerdem ist meine schurkin auch eine extreme zicke und ich auch (mehr oder weniger oft). Ich finds außerdem zu cool, wenn sich leute so anzicken. Ich hör gerne meinen classmates dabei zu^^
> Im moment hab ich nicht genug zeit noch schnell was zu tippeln, aber bald kommt auch wieder was von mir.)
> 
> ((gott, was hab ich nur für nen wortsalat da oben ^ geschrieben?))
> ...


*+ich spiele nen mensch schurken,zwar nicht rp server,mache aber gern rp*


gogo postet mal was damit ich wieder dran sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


andoxichong verlangt schon zugabe xD


----------



## jaskull (18. Oktober 2008)

[ooc]Edlich kann ich meine Story fortsetzen*freu*[/ooc]
"Abagol weiß du was das bedeutet?" "Wir brauchen nicht mehr gegen diese verfluchten Dämonen kämpfen!" " Das auch ,aber das meine ich nicht. Sondern wer könnt wohl dahinter stecken? Die Geißel mischt sich ein, Das Dunkle Portal wurde zerstört, Na und  klingelt es jetzt bei dir?Arthas der Lichkönig ist zurück!!!!!" Abagol sah ihn immer noch fragend an. Freituras wollte ihn dann noch mal alles erklären, doch Mithil mischte sich barsch ein. "Was redest du für ein schwachsinn dummer Gnom? Arthas der lebt doch auf Nordend, unser Wachposten dort hätte uns doch sofort Informiert wenn dieser Lich auch nur einen Fuß aus seinem Turm gesetzt hätte.." "Na gut und wer hat eure meinung nach das Dunkle Portal zerstört?" "Es war halt alt, es wäre schon durch einen Taurenfurz zusammen gestürtzt.." _Das darf wohl nicht wahr sein. Gibt es überhaupt Nachtelfen die einen Höheren IQ als Haris Pilton haben?_ dachte sich Freituras im Stillen. "Komm Abagol, datrüben steht ein Speissewagen und ich habe einen Bärenhunger. "Belgaru jaulte efreut den er hatte das verwehste Taurenfleisch schon längst wieder verdaut.
[ooc] so das wars wieder von mir euer Jaskull[/ooc]


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2008)

Kampfer einfach da, hatte seine Aufgabe erfuellt und hatte keine ahnung,wie er weiter handeln sollte.
Er stand einige Minuten herum,dann begann er den 2ten Achritt seiner Aufgabe zu erledigen.
Und dieser versprach es,schwer zu werden.
Erstens musste er es bis zum Kriegshaeuptlng Thrall schaffen.
Mitten im Gemetzel keine so leichte Aufgabe.
Doch er musste es auch noch schaffen,Thrall ueberhaupt das Zeichen von Theramore zu zeigen bevor er von seinen treuen Leuten getoetet wird.
Er lief zum Stadtor und verschwand in den Schatten.
Die rundherum ertoenenden Schmerz oder Todesschrei nerften ihn nur.
Im gegensatz zu ihnen hatte er ein Ziel.
Zum dritten mal etweichte er einem Kampf mit der Blutelfe durch das Ruebersprinten ueber ein Teich.
Er kam schnell hinueber,waehrend sie hinein fiel und Wasser schluckte.
Tja die wissenschaftlichen Fortschritte der Inschriftenkuendiger waren ihm als Spezialeinheit von Theramore immer gewaehrt.
Kampfer kam beim *Empfangssaal* von Thrall an.
"Na dann bring ich`s mal hinter mich"meinter Kampfer grimmig.


----------



## Aleyus (19. Oktober 2008)

Daranes lief durch das staubige Schlachtfeld das unablässig von den Schreien der Sterbenden und den Dröhnen der Kriegshörner durchzogen ist. Der Umstand das er eine schwere Plattenrüstung trägt und er rennen musste machte es auch nicht besser unbemerkt durchzukommen. Er musste schon mehere Male Scharmützel ausweichen bevor sie im erreichten und das machte es nicht einfach die verdammten Zwerge zu finden.

Als er sich in ein Felsmassiv gerettet hatte um sich ein kurze Pause zu gönnen hörte er Stimmen in seiner Nähe. Schnell versteckte er sich und schlich langsam zu den Stimmen die wie er hörte sich heftig zu streiten schienen. Als er nähe kam konnte er schon mithören:

...sagte doch das wir eine Karte mitnehmen sollten.'' ,, Nein nach meinem Gespür müssten wir eigentlich hier schon vor Stunden in Orgrimmar sein.'' 
,, Ja ein wunderbarer Spurenleser bist du findest ja nicht welche. du findest ja nicht mal eine Kodospur auch wenn du drin stehen würdest.'' 
   ,, Ach halt die Klappe Baldan.'' ,, Nenn mich nicht so mein Name ist Stonecold!!'' ,,Das ist aber unser Familienname. Auserdem trägst du den Namen unseres großen Großvaters der tapfer in der Schlacht um Hyjal gestorben ist.'' ,,Ein Felsbrocken ist auf ihm gelandet bevor die Schlacht begann Dramir der alte Idiot hat nicht mal was von der Schlacht mitbekommen.'' 

daranes konnte es nicht fassen er hatte sie auf Anhieb gefunden. ,, Naja Glück braucht man auch manchmal.'' sagte er und überlegte sich wie er sich bemerkbar machen konnte. Und er kam zum Schluss das er sich einfach zeigen musste um die Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen. <Also los gehts.> Dachte er und ging aus seinem Versteck. 

,,Hallo Baldan wie gehts....'' setzte er an als er sich schon in Deckung springen musste weil Dramir mit einem Gewehr nach ihm schoss. Das fing ja super an



--------------------------------------------------------------------

Weiter gehts bin schon heiß auf den nächsten Post^^


----------



## jaskull (20. Oktober 2008)

"Wie kannst du nur in Schwerer Rüstung schlafen? Das quetscht doch alles ein." "Abagol du weißt garnicht wie bequem so eine Rüstung sein kann wen man sich durch Meuten von Hordlern gemetzelt hat" Es war Abend vor den Mauern Orgrimmars. Freituras und Abagol sowie sein Treuer Gefährte Belgaru, lagen auf ihren Feldbetten im Batalion C der Nachtelfen.  Sie wußten das se in ruhe schlafen konnten, da Abagol und die Jäger von dem Batallion A und B das Lager mit Eisfallen und Explosionsfallen um Mauert haben. Wäre ein Hordler dadurch gegangen man hätte nur seine eingefrorenen Überreste gefunden. Außerdem bewachten Nachtelf Druiden in der Gestalt von Vögeln das ganze Terotorium. Sie waren durch und durch sicher.dachten sie jedenfalls. 

2 Zelte weiter war das lager von Mithil und seinen Soldaten. Kurz vor Sonnenaufgang hörten diese Tapferen Nachtelfen eine dunkle,tiefe Stimme die ihnen sagte das alle um sie herum abgesandte der Geißel seien und sie sofort diese töten müssten bevor sie getötet werden.


Freituras wachte durch einen spitzen schrei einer Nachtelfin auf, Abagol war noch sehr tief in reich der Träume. Nur Belgaru schien etwas nervös. "Hast du auch etwas gehört mein  Junge?", fragte Freituras Abagols Streuner. Belgaru bellte bejahent. Sofor griff Freituras nach seinen Schwert und ging aus den Zelt. Was er dann sah war das wahrscheinlich schlimmste blutbad in der Geaschichte der Allianz.....



_______________________________________
@Aleyus versuch mal deinen Charakter ins Batallion C zu bringen in meinen Nächsten Abschnied will ich dich mal mit Freituras und Abagol bekannt machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klär aber dann nicht auf was deiner Meinung nach das Schlimmste Blutbad in der Geschichte der Allian erzeugt hat, ich will mal etwas Pepp in die  Ganze Geschichte bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (6. November 2008)

Hallo liebe leute ich melde mich auch mal wieder grins^^

Sorry für die lange abwesenheit aber ihr habt ja fleißig geschrieben^^
Aber jetz gehts mit dem Troll Jäger Artherk auch wieder weiter...

Nach der Kopfnuss dieses elenden Schurken taumelte der junge Jäger Artherk etwas benommen durch die Gegend, als ihm plötlich etwas ins Auge sticht. Keine Fünfzig Fuß von ihm entfernt befindet sich ein kleines Heer aus Untoten der Geißel. Eine ganze schaar von guhlen... ein paar dieser ekligen Fleischbestien die seltsam aussehende Kisten trugen und sogar ein paar Gargoyles am Himmel. Artherk schüttelte den Kopf und murmelte leise:"mir bleibt heute aber auch gar nichts erspart". Gerade als er sich mit seinem Begleiter Shadow auf den weg machen wollte fiel ihm eine gruppe von hordlern auf die auf die untoten zumarschierten. Angeführt wurden sie offensichtlich von einem untoten und einem blutelfen. Aber das war nicht das verblüffenste... Artherk rieb sich die augen denn er konnte es nicht glauben, konnte es wahr sein? Erspähte er da nicht in zweiter reihe die Blutelfe die vorhin noch dem menschen in die nun ja Kronjuwelen getreten hat... Ja kein zweifel das war sie... im nächsten moment tauchte sie in die schatten ein.. offensichtlich eine schurkin... trotzdem hatte er noch ein paar dringende fragen an sie also wollte er sich gerade in bewegung setzen... als ihm vor staunen wieder der mund  offen stehen blieb... mitten in den reihen der Hordler sah er ein nachtblaues gesicht einer Nachtelfe und er dachte bei sich:" Was zur Hölle ist denn hier los? Was ist das heute nur ein Tag!" Kopfschüttelnd machte er sich nun doch auf dem weg der gruppe von hordlern beizustehen...

Grins hoffentlich gefällts euch^^ eine bewertung wäre nett^^ Lg euer arthi


----------



## Silenzz (6. November 2008)

Suiny ging ruhig auf die Geißel zu, sie wusste das sie nicht sterben konnte, dafür war sie inzwischen zu gut. Ohne nachzudenken trat sie in die Schatten ein und schlich sich auf den erst besten Untoten zu, es war wohl einst ein Menschlicher Soldat von Stormwind, denn er hatte das Symbol dieser Städte noch auf seinem Schild. Suiny stach ihm rasch einen ihrer Dolche in den Nacken nur um kurz darauf ihm die Kehle aufzuschlitzen, der Untote ging tot zu Boden, er hatte niemanden töten können. Die Nachtelfe drehte sich um, um zu sehen wo die Horde inzwischen war, als sie die Blutelfen auf sich zurennen sah die Schurken hatten sich schon längst tief in die Armee eingegraben und wüteten unter der Geißel, Suiny Verstand den Schlachtplan sofort, Verwirrung mitten in der Armee aussäen und gleichzeitig die Front attackieren, nicht dumm, gar nicht dumm. Sie zerfetzte einem weitern Untoten die Kehle, einem anderen trat sie beiläufig den Kopf weg, als sie den Troll sah, den sie noch kurz zuvor betäubt hatte "Nein!"dachte sie sich "Nein bitte nicht, nicht noch einen Feind mehr auf den ich achten muss!". Doch der Troll schien sie erspäht zu haben denn er bewegte sich zielstrebig auf sie zu, er kam immer näher, er zog seinen Bogen und wollte grade einen Pfeil anlegen als er sein Ziel aus den Augen verlor "Was zum...?!" Er suchte mit seinen Augen das Schlachtfeld ab, konnte aber leider nichtmehr die kleine Verräterische Nachtelfe ausmachen. Suiny lächlete kurz, der Troll war ein Narr wenn er dachte er konnte sie einfach so töten, sie hatte Vorkehrungen getroffen um schnell verschwinden zu können, ja dieses Blitzstrahlpulver war Verdammt hilfreich. Die hochgewachsene Nachtelfe sondierte das Schlachtfeld, die Horde gewann an Boden und trieb die Geißel immer weiter zurück, nicht mehr lang eund die Armee würde entweder fliehen oder aber sterben, doch das alles war viel zu einfach, Arthas war kein dummer Mann, oder viel mehr Untoter, er würde keine Armee nach Orgrimmar schicken wenn sie von ein paar Hordlern vernichtet werden kann. Doch darüber konnte sich Suiny jetzt nicht wirklich den Kopf zerbrechen, sie musste kämpfen. Sie erschlug gerade einen weiteren Hordler als ein Hornsignal aus der Armee der Untoten erklang, und was viel schlimmer war, ein weiteres Antwortete aus dem Osten, gleich darauf eines von Norden, Süden und vom Westen, als sich Suiny umblickte, konnte sie sehn das man sie eingekreist hatte. Warscheinlich hatte sich eine weitere Armee, die viel größer als die der Horde war, um den Hügel gescharrt und versteckt, nur um auf diesen einen Moment zu warten. Die Hordler blickten sich ungläubig um, Suiny selbst wurde nervös, und als sie sich nocheinmal umblickte fing sie an laut loszulachen, der Troll rannte auf die Armee der Horde zu, mitten in sein Verderben, doch warscheinlich blieb ihm keine andere Wahl ansonsten hätte ihn die Geißel einfach gegessen. Doch jetzt saßen sie alle im selben Boot, die Geißel würde sie alle umbringen wenn sie sich nicht Verteidigen.

Gruß Oro/Josh

[OOC] Artherk fand deinen Post eigentlich recht witzig und ihc hoffe du nimmst es mir nicht übel das ich deinen Hunt in eine "Auswegslose"-Situation manöviert habe.


----------



## Aleyus (6. November 2008)

Die Umschließung der Armee von Elohrir war ein taktisches Meisterwerk. Elohrir fand es beschämend das ein Untoter doch schlauer war als er. < Nun ja machen wir das beste draus> dachte er sich und wand sich an seine Soldaten und seine Verbündeten:,, Hört her Krieger der Horde nach allem was passiert ist und noch passieren wird bin ich Stolz mit so tapferen und mutigen Kriegern in die Schlacht gezogen zu sein.'' Ein Raunen ging durch die Truppe. Was meint er damit? Will er aufgeben und sterben? Gibt es keine Hoffnung mehr? Er erhob wieder seine Stimme: ,, Doch ich sage euch das ich nicht kampflos sterben werde. Wir werden nicht kampflos sterben, wir werden es dieser Untoten Armee zeigen das das Leben mehr Wert ist als alles andere. deshalb frage ich euch jetzt hier Krieger der Horde: Wollen wir ihnen zeigen was wir Wert sind und sie dahin schicken wo sie hingehören?'' ein jubeln ging durch die Armee und alle fassten sie neuen Mut. ,, Also denn in Schlachtformation antreten'' 

< Daranes wo bleibst du?>

Inzwischen auf der anderen Seite von Durotar

,, Verdammt Dramir du Idiot ich bins Daranes!" ,, Daranes"?! rief Baldan aus und daranes konnte sich wagen aus dem sicheren Felsvorsprung zu kommen.
,, Ja ich bin es ist etwas her oder?"  ,,Daranes alter Kumpel wie gehts dir den so"? Baldan kam näher und klopfte Daranes etwas grob auf den Rücken. 
Daranes musste aufpassen das er nicht vorne weg viel. ,, Genug der Freundlichkeit ich brauche eure hilfe die Geißel ist hier und Elohrir braucht euch."
,, Was die Geißel ist hier? Das muss aufgehalten werden!" rief Dramir laut aus. ,, Ich denke wir setzen unser Battalion ein um Daranes und Elohrir zu helfen nicht wahr Baldan?" ,, Natürlich auf zum Batallion C."  Und somit gingen sie inSchnellen Schritten zm Lager der Zwerge.

-----------------------------------------------
so hab mal ein bisschen geteilt
@ jaskull 
bin schon unterwegs^^


----------



## Artherk (7. November 2008)

"Was zum...?! " Artherk staunte nicht schlecht als die Elfe auf einmal verschwand."verdammte Baumschmuser"murmelte er. "nun ja..." sinnierte er" wenn ich die elfe schon nicht zu fassen kriege kann ich mich auch gleich den Hordlern da unten anschließen" Also rannte er auf sie zu, ein folgenschwerer fehler wie sich herausstellte... Kurz nachdem er angekommen war erschallt hinter ihm ein kriegshorn der geißel... und eine armee formierte sich um den, jetzt doch viel zu kleinen trupp von hordlern. Grimmig blickte er in die runde, sie waren von den untoten eingekesselt worden, "gar nicht dumm für hirnlose zombies" dachte er bei sich. Irgentwo im hintergrund lamentierte ein anführer herum von wegen"wir werden nicht kampflos sterben und so weiter". Artherk interessierte sich dafür nicht es stahl sich nur ein breites grinsen in sein gesicht und er dachte:"endlich mal wieder eine massenschlacht, mir wurds ja schon ganz langweilig gut das ich der elfe gefolgt bin is sie doch zu was nutze...". Gerade als er diesen gedanken zu ende dachte brach auch schon die hölle los. Die untoten streitmachten setzten sich mit einer geschwindigkeit in bewegung die man ihnen nicht zugetraut hätte und schon im nächsten moment musste der junge jäger sein schwert hochreißen um nicht von einem ghul zerfleischt zu werden. nach einer gekonten parade trennte er dem ersten den kopf ab ... den zweiten teilte er sauber in der mitte... danach stand ihm eine große fleischbestie im weg... Artherk griff nach einem der ghule und schleuderte ihn mit voller wucht gegen den heranstürmenden fleischberg. Dieser fackelte jedoch nicht lange und zerteile seinen einstigen kumpanen mit einem sauberen hieb seiner axt in der mitte. diese ablenkung hatte jedoch gereicht das artherk unbemerkt hinter ihm aufstellung nehmen konnte , ihn anspringen und ihm schließlich die kehle durchschneiden konnte... Nach einigen minuten des kampfes sah artherk in seiner nähe die schurkin die er eben noch verfolgt hatte gegen 3 ghuls gleichzeitig kämpfen. Sie kämpfte mit einer anmut und gewandheit die ihres gleichen suchte, jedoch war sie einen moment unaufmerksam und wurde von einem der ghule am bein getroffen und stürzte. Artherk legte den bogen an zielte sorgältig und erschoss den ghul der sie gerade verletzt hatte. Er rannte auf sie zu, sie war inzwischen wieder auf den beinen und erledigte gerade den zweiten ghul ehe artherk den dritten mit einem sicheren stich tötete. Als sie aufblickte um zu sehen wer sie gerettet hatte weiteten sich ihre augen und sie wollte schon wieder verschwinden doch artherk hielt sie am arm fest und schüttelte den kopf. Er bediente sich der sprache der milchgesichter als er sagte:" keine sorge baumschmuser ich werde dich nicht töten, jemand der mich niederschlagen kann und mir dann auch noch zwei mal entkommt verdient meinen respekt..." er hielt ihr die hand hin und fragte in ernstem ton:" Waffenbrüder?"....

So das wars von arthi ^^ suini nein ich habe nix dagegen wenn du mich in brenzlige situationen bringst ^^ dann machts gleich viel mehr spaß^^ mal sehen was du zu meinem text sagst bin gespannt^^ lg arthi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (8. November 2008)

Endlich ist Kampfer bei Thralls angelangt.
Er verwendete einen einfachen ablenktrick auf die Wachen.
Dann erhob er die Flagge von Theramore und ging aus dem Schatten, direkt vor Thrall.
Thrall schaffte es rechtzeitig seine Soldaten zu stoppen,bevor sie Kampfer niederschlugen.
"Wie Jaina es voraussagte,kaempfen eure Truppen bereits ohne eurem Kommando gegen die ploetzlich eingefallene Geissel!
Ihr muesst ihnen helfen. Meine mission von Jaina wasr euch zu warnen bevor es losging,aber ich wurde aufgehalten trotz meinem Zeichen von meiner Herrin."
Thrall betrachtete den Menschen misstrauisch."Was ist mit dir Schurke?"
"Ich habe den Befehl eure Auftrage zu erledigen"
"Gut. Ich habe viel zu erledigen und du scheinst mir helfen zu koennen,Mensch. Jainas freunde sind auch meine Freunde."
Thrall verlies in begleitung von 2 Elitewachen und des Schurken die Stadt.
kampfer machte es nichts aus von den Wachmaennern faindselig angeschaut zu werden


----------
ooc
hmmm...wird zeit das ich auf andere spieler treffe^^


----------



## jaskull (9. November 2008)

Währendessen im Batallion C....

"Abagol wach auf!!!" Freituras rüttelte an Abagols Schulter, während Belgaru seinen Herrchen leicht in den großen Zeh zwickte. "Au Belgaru was soll das?!" Kaum war Abagol aufgewacht, waren vordem Zelt wieder schreie zu hören. "Was war das? Freituras was ist hier los?"
"Abagol es scheint als würde Mithril und seine Soldaten nicht bei Sinnen zu sein, aber schau es dir selbst an." Abagol nahm seine Axt und ging mit Freituras nach Drausen. "WER HAT DAS GETAN?" rief Abagol aus als er das Blutbad sah. Überall waren geköpfte Elfen, Zwerge,  Menschen und Gnome. Egal wo man hinsah  nur Berge von einst tapferen Allianzlern die mit ungeheuerlicher Kraft enthauptet oder gar vollständig aus einander gerissen wurden. "Das was du da siehst waren MITHRIL und SEINE SOLDATEN!!" Freituras  konnte selbst nicht glauben was er da gesagt hatte, aber er hatte recht. Plötzlich hörten sie einen Stimme die rief:" SEHT DAS NOCH ZWEI WIE ES SCHEINT HABEN WIR SIE. AUF PACKT, ZERREISST SIE IN STÜCKE LASST KEINE GNADE WALLTEN IN NAMEN DES LICHKÖNIGS ARTHAS!!!!" Darauf hin antworten 100 von  Stimmen :" LASST KEINE GNADE WALLTEN IM NAMEN DES LICHKÖNIGS ARTHAS!!" "Oh nein sie haben uns endeckt schnell weg hier!!" So schnell wie ihre Beine sie trugen,flohen Abagol, Freituras und Belgaru über die Batallions Grenze. Zum Glücke wussten sie wo die Eis und Sprengfallen waren sonst wären sie vollkommen verloren gewesen.Für einen kurzen Moment wagten es die Beiden sich umzublicken wer oder was sie da verfolgten und sahen 100 oder vielleicht 1000 von Nachtelfen die hinter ihnen her jagten, aber mit  Feurig roten Augen die im Dunklen er Nacht gefährlich leuchteten. Zu Abagols und Freituras Glück übersahen ihre Verfolger die  Eis und Sprengfallen, was den Beiden tapferen Allianzler einen großen vorsprung gab.
"Glaubst du mir jjetzt das Arthas zurück ist?" fragte Freituras und Abagol nickte nur.....

[ooc] Na ist das nicht der  Burner? Ich kann kaum glöauben das ich in Deutsch nur einen 4  geschrieben habe als wir das Thema Fantasie erzählung hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal sehen was eruch darauf einfällt MFG[/ooc]


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2008)

Thrall und Kampfer sahen runter auf die ca 100 Untote die 2 entsetzte Lebenden Wesen umstellten.
Aus der verne konnte man genaueres nicht erkennen.
"Bist du bereit,Schurke? fragte Thrall Kampfer mit donnernder Stimme.
"Immer"antwortete dieser.
"Ok. Du musst mit meinen beiden Leibwachen und meinen Assasinen diesen Trupp ausloeschen.Ganz wichtig,ihr duerft keine Verletzungen kriegen.
Falls doch muesst ihr dieses Elixier verwenden,sonst uebernimmt der Lichking die Kontrolle."
"Verstanden"
Der Kriegshaeuptling war schon weg.
Kampfer gab den aus den Schatten aufgetauchten Schurken auftraege.
Die Leibwachter stuermten los und die Schurken sprinteten durch den Schatten.



ooc:
irgendwie wollte ich thrall nicht alles machen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## InkaDeath (13. November 2008)

Marge kam gerade in Orgrimmar an und sah wie die Schlacht wütete. Sie bahnte sich einen Weg durch die kämpfende Masse. Ihr Blick fiel auf eine kleine Gruppe kämpfender Trolle, sie dachte an das grade erlernte und schickte ihre heilende Kraft der Gruppe zu Hilfe


----------



## Artherk (18. November 2008)

Artherk hatte keine Zeit um auf die Antwort der Nachtelfe zu warten, denn sie wurden schon wieder von der übermächtigen streitmacht der untoten bedrängt. In gedanken schwor er sich " Ich werde eine antwort erhalten... das vergesse ich nicht". Er brachte im allerletzten moment sein schwert in die höhe und somit schlug sich der guhl der ihn attackieren wollte quasi selbst den arm ab. Neben ihm kämpfte die nachtelfe mindestens eben so verbissen jedoch wurde ihr in dem gemenge eines ihrer kurzschwerter entrissen. Der junge jäger fackelte nicht lang und rief:" Hey Elfe fang" und im nächsten moment warf er auch schon eines seiner beiden teuffelsstahllangschwerter das die elfe gekonnt auffing und sich mit einem schnellen blick bei ihm bedankte. "eins muss man ihr lassen sie versteht es zu kämpfen..." dachte er bei sich... Diese kleine ablenkung stellte sich als folgenschwer heraus... den schon im nächsten moment rammte ihn etwas großes schweres... was sich nach genauer beobachtung als untoter, der früher mal ein mensch gewesen sein musste herausstellte... und riss ihn mit zu boden. Durch den Harten aufprall und das ganze blut auf seiner waffe entglitt ihm eben diese... Artherk stand also waffenlos da, er wehrte sich gegen den untoten und riss ihm mit seinen mächtigen pranken den kopf ab. Als er sich wieder aufgerappelt hatte und sich nach einer neuen waffe umsah... konnte er seinen augen nicht trauen. Der untote den er gerade erschlagen hatte... er trug 2 wunderschön gearbeitete schwerter bei sich: " das... das.. kann doch nicht wahr sein" stammelte er "sind das etwa... ja kein zweifel die Kriegsklingen der hakkari", tatsächlich waren es die legendären klingen seines volkes. Artherk beeilte sich und hob sie auf, sie fühlten sich gut in seinen händen an wie für ihn gemacht. So ausgerüstet stürzte er sich wieder in den kampf...

Sorry suiny wollte ncih mehr warten aber ich komm auf dich zurück keine sorge^^ mfg Arthi


----------



## dragon1 (18. November 2008)

Es war also ein Troll und eine Nachtelfe.
Sie kaempften gut,aber es waren zu viele Feinde,dachte Kampfer.
Er gab den 3 Orcs den letzten Befehl und lies die Blutdurst ihn durchstroemen.
Die Fahigkeit Kaltbluetigkeit und Blutdurst geziehlt einsetzen zu koennen ist machtig,und Kampfer beherschte diese Kunst.
Die Orcs Begannen sich am kampf zu ergoetzen,und schon passte einer nicht auf und wurde geschliffen.
Kampfer toetete in einer fast mechanischen Kampfabfolge einige Gegner.
Als er sah das die Wunde des Trolles sah verlies ihn fast die Ruhe,doch er nahm sich zusammen und tat seine Sache.
Da sich der Troll wehren wuerde,blendete er ihn kurzzeitig und verwendete das Elexier das ihm Thrall gab.
Dann verschwand er,um kurz darauf in der anderen teil des Feldes aufzutauchen.

-----
ooc:
bin rechtzeitig,oder?^^


----------



## Artherk (19. November 2008)

@dragon1 wie? was? mit was rechtzeitig oder meinst du uns gar nicht ??


----------



## dragon1 (19. November 2008)

ich meine,der dicke hat dich verletzt,und ich hab dir das gegengift gegeben,nur halt konnte ich es dir nicht erklaeren und habe es einfach getan


----------



## Silenzz (19. November 2008)

Suiny sah den Troll ungläubig an, er hatte sie als erstes gerettet, dann ihr die Waffenbruderschaft angeboten. Suiny wollte gerade Antworten, als eine weitere Woge von Feinden über sie hereinbrach, die Armee mochte stark sein, doch sie wurden Zoll um Zoll zusammengedrängt, irgendwann würden sie so dicht beieinander stehn, das sich die Soldaten selbst behindern würden. Die Nachtelfe war so sehr mit ihren eigenen Gedanken beschäftigt das sie nicht richtig auf die Schlacht achtete und prompt ihr ein Untoter eines ihrer Kurzschwerter aus der Hand schlug, sie trat ihren Gegner und wollte im in diesem Augenblich noch die Klinge in sein Genick stoßen, als der Troll sie rief, und ihr keine Sekunde später ein Schwert zuwarf. Sie bedankte sich mit einem Nicken, doch der Troll hatte sich schon wieder dem Kampf zugewandt. Doch er wurde von einem Untoten zu Boden gerissen, Suiny hätte ihm gerne geholfen, doch es war zu eng, zu viele Soldaten auf einem Haufen. "Wir werden uns noch selbst die Köpfe einschlagen wenn das so weitergeht" zischte sie. Die Nachtelfe töte den Untoten und gleich darauf noch einen weiteren seiner Sorte. Doch letztenendes waren zu viele Krieger auf einem zu kleinen Schlachtfeld, hier und da konnten sich einige Soldaten nicht mehr Verteidigen, da ihnen der Platz zum kämpfen fehlte, und wurden von ihren Untoten Gegnern niedergestreckt. Ihr selbst mangelte es auch schon am Platz doch sie war beweglich genung um selbst auf diesem kleinen bisschen Platz zu kämpfen. Lange würde die Armee so nicht kämpfen können, sie würde untergehn. Fast als hätte irgendetwas oder irgendjemand ihr rufen erhört, führte Elohir, der Anführer der Blutelfen, einen Teil seiner Armee an. Er kämpfte sich mit ihnen tief in die Reihen der Geißel, was dieser hohe Verluste beibrachte, doch was viel wichtiger war, man hatte wieder Platz zum kämpfen. Die Soldaten hörten nicht auf zu kämpfen und der Kommandant der Geißel sah wohl ein das, wenn er sich nicht langsam zurückzog, er vielleicht seine ganze Armee verlieren würde. Einige Hörner erschallten, und die Untote Armee, zog sich zurück, doch die Blutelfen rannten ihr hinterher. Die Geißel war nicht dumm, warscheinlich hatten sie noch irgendeine Falle in der Hinterhand. Suiny wollte den Blutelf-Anführer warnen, doch der Herr der Schurken tat dies schon, und auf einen Wink zog sich die Armee der Horde zurück.
Suiny war auf der Suche nach dem Troll, die Geißel hatte sich zwar zurück gezogen doch war am Fuß des Hügels immer noch präsent, und würde sich sobald wie möglich auf die Feindlich gesinnte Armee stürzen, deswegen musste sich die Nachtelfe beeilen. Sie sah den Troll als er gerade seine zwei Klingen säuberte, anscheinend hatte er dutzende Untote getötet, welch eine Ironie dachte sich Suiny. "Troll!" rief sie ihn, der gerufene drehte sich mit einem grimmigen Gesichtszug um, doch als er sie sah grinste er breit. "Nachtelfe, schön dich LEBEND wieder zu sehn, hast du über mein Angebot nachgedacht?" fragte er. Zur Antwort streckte Suiny ihren Arm und fragte ihn: " Wie lautet dein Name?"

[OOC] Sorry, das es solang gedauert hat Arthi, aber musste noch lernen etc. deswegen jetzt erst, hast schonmal ne Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. November 2008)

"Wie gehts`n so? Hat das Elexier geklappt oder spuehrst du das Verlangen nach Gehirnen?" 
Kampfer tauchte direkt neben ihnen auf und grinste als die beiden ihn schraeg anstarrten.
Schnell klaerte er und der ueberlebende Wache die Situation.

[ooc]
hey die geschichte ist voll cool^^


----------



## Artherk (21. November 2008)

Es war ein harter Kampf gegen die Untoten doch dank seiner zwei neuen Klingen hatte Artherk keine Probleme gehabt mindestens ein dutzend von ihnen ins endgültige Jenseits zu befördern. Als er danach versuchte seine Klingen von den unangenehm riechenden Überresten der untoten zu befreien murmelte er :" shnorsch warum müssen die mistdinger auch schon faulen,.. meine schönen schwerter" Plötzlich rief hinter ihm jemand troll und da er der einzige seiner art in der nähe war drehte er sich um und erspähte die nachtelfe und sagte :" Schön dich lebend zu sehen Nachtelfe". Sie streckte ihm  den Arm hin und fragte nach seinem Namen. "Mein name ist Artherk, Sohn des Graishak und deiner werte elfe? Was sagst du eigentlich zu meinem angebot?" Sie kam nicht einmal dazu zu antworten denn auf einmal erschien auf einmal ein Milchgesicht aus den schatten. Mit gezogener waffe fragte der junge Jäger:" Was meinst du mit verlangen nach gehirn?" Er meinte das Artherk  verletzt worden sei und er hätte ihm ein gegenmittel gegen die seuche verabreicht, und tatsächlich hatte der junge jäger eine heftig blutende wunde am unterarm die er gar nicht bemerkt hatte. Missmutig steckte er sein schwert weg und sagte:" danke aber die nachtelfe hier ist auch verletzt , am oberschenkel soweit ich gesehen habe, hilf ihr auch" während sich der Mensch fluchend ans werk machte und die nachtelfe leicht betreten dreinblickte wegen der etwas nun ja peinlichen lage der wunde.. fragte ier sie dennoch: " und hast du nun eine antwort für mich?" Ich grinste sie frech an und wartete...

@ suiny sorry das konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch deine rivalin tergenna^^
@kampfer danke für die hilfe^^
MFG arthi


----------



## Tergenna (21. November 2008)

"Bäh!"
Angeekelt schüttelte sich Tergenna etwas verwesende Gehirnmasse eines dieser Zombies ab. Natürlich hatte sie gerade dem mit dem porösesten Schädel eins auf den Deckel gegeben, woraufhin sich der Inhalt überall im Umkreis von etwa 2 metern verteilt hatte.
Ein zweiter Untoter, der auf sie zulief, schlitterte unbeholfen auf den Überresten seines ehemaligen Mithirnlosen aus und sie hatte keine Probleme, auch ihm den Garaus zu machen.
Die Sammlung von fremden Körpersäften auf ihrer Kleidung hatte schon eine beachtliche Größe angenommen und erweiterte sich noch durch das eigentlich schon längst stillstehende Blut des Guhls, das aber trotzdem noch aus seinem Halsstumpf spritzen konnte.
Aufmerksam blickte sie sich um. Sie war nicht die einzige die aussah als hätte sie sich in einer Blutbank ein Bad geleistet. 
Etwas entfernt von ihr hackte ein Ork unermüdlich auf einen schon längst toten untoten, als ob er sehen wollte, wie viel Schläge ein Körper einstecken konnte, bevor er völlig zerhackt war. Fast noch angeekelter als vorher wandte sie sich ab und suchte nach bekannten Gesichtern. Sie machte den roten Irokesenhaarschnitt von Munzur aus und gesellte sich zu ihm. Er versuchte gerade eine Bisswunde an der Schulter eines anderen Trolls zu heilen, aber die Magie schien nichts zu bewirken.
"ich komme diesen Verletzungen einfach nicht auf den Grund! Die Infizierung ist so gut wie unaufhaltbar.", meinte er zu ihr, als er sie bemerkte. "Die bisse sind hochgiftig und fast unbehandelbar. Ach, so ein Mist!", rief er, als die Wunde plötzlich wieder anfing zu bluten. "Ich habe so lange gebraucht, um die Blutung zu stoppen!" Die haut um den Biss nahm eine rötlich ungesunde Färbung an.

----------

Da bin ich wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwie hatte ich während der letzten Posts keine Gelegenheit mehr, mitzumischen^^ Aber da ich jetzt regelrecht dazu aufgefordert wurde, dachte ich, ich schreib mal wieder...
Ach übrigens, der behandelte Troll ist niemand von euch, falls ihr das denkt und ich habe die Rasse nur ausgewählt, weil ein von einem untoten gebissener untoter irgendwie einen widerspruch gebildet hätte.
@ Artherk: Ist kampfer nicht ein mensch? oder komme ich jetzt vollends durcheinander?

MfG, Anni


----------



## dragon1 (21. November 2008)

[ooc]Ja ich bin ein mensch^^
welche rasse bist du nochmal Tergenna^^? b11 schurkin?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[btt]
Kampfer verteilte den Elexier unter den Verwundeten, denn einfache Magie bewirkte einfach nichts,sogar Priester konnten die Infektion nicht aufheben.
Dieses elexier wurde lange von dem argentumkreuzzug entwickelt,und hatte keine zeit getestet zu werden.
Zum Glueck gab es keine nebenwirkungen.
"Mein Missionziel ist nicht grade begrenzt",dachte Kampfer grimmig,"hier helfen die Untoten zu stoppen ist sehr dehnbar."
Nach kurzem nachdenken entschied er sich mit diesem Trupp zu bleiben.
"Wir werden wohl einige Zeit zusammenarbeiten muessen"Meinte er zum Troll und der Nachtelfe.
Artherk... und wie hies sie nochmal?
Kampfer hatte keine Zeit,den bei vielen begann sich die Infektion bereits auszubreiten.


----------



## Aleyus (21. November 2008)

,, Ah, verdammt nimm das du widerliche Bestie'' schrie Elohrir und spaltete einem Untoten den Schädel als er versuchte in hinterrücks zu erstechen. Seine Truppen waren weit in die Armee der Geißel eingedrungen und haben den Ring den die untoten um sie geschlossen habem etwas erweitert so dass mehr Fläche zum kämpfen da war. Aber auch so würden sie ohne Verstärkung nicht weit kommen. Wo blieb Daranes? Wenn man bedenkt das er der Schnellste Kurierreiter seines Batallions ist glaubt man kaum das er zu spät kommen würde.
Die Allianz muss hier her kommen sonst wären sie verloren.Sie müssen den Ring sprengen aber wie? Dann kam ihm ein Geistesblitz. 

,,Elanan zum Teufel wo bist du?'' ,,Hier was gibt es?'' Elanan ein Paladin und Vertreter von Daranes war noch sehr jung nicht mal 300 Jahre aber er war sehr tüchtig und war gut für einen Angriff zu gebrauchen. ,,Wir müssen hier raus. Nimm dir 50 Mann dazu noch Sting und Grishnak und such dir eine günstige 
Stelle um eine Bresche zu schlagen.''  ,, Sonst noch was oder reicht das fürs erste?'' fragte er in einem sarkastischen Unterton. Er erwiderte nichts weiter und machte sich auf dem Weg die Männer zu sammeln.

-----------------------------------------------------
Falls ihr es wissen wollt Sting ist ein Troll und Grishnak ein Ork.


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

"... und hast du nun eine antwort für mich?" Artherk grinste die Nachtelfe frech an und wartete... Suiny konnte es nicht glauben, dieser vermaleidete Troll wollte sie um jeden Preis blosstellen, gut das er ihr mehr als einmal das Leben gerettet hatte, sonst würde von seinem nicht mehr viel übrigbleiben. "Danke Artherk, aber ich komme schon zurecht. Kampfer, bitte gib mir das Gegenmittel ich werde es mir selbst verabreichen, soll ich es einfach die Wunde damit auswaschen oder soll ich es trinken?"
Kampfer, der sich wohl gefreut hatte die Nachtelfe halb nackt sehn zu können, blickte missmutig drein, doch er sagte nichts, Suiny dachte sich:"Besser so, sonst müsste ich ihm ein klein wenig weh tun."
"Trink es lieber, so wird die Infektion an allen Stellen des Körpers reingewaschen, auch wenn es länger dauert ist die Wirkung um einiges Effektiver." sagte Kampfer.
"Ich danke dir Kampfer und nun zu dir Artherk," Suiny nahm einen Schluck von dem Elixier und verzog den Mund "Nicht gerade lecker aber egal, nun Artherk um auf dein Angebot zurückzukommen, eigentlich sollte ich dich töten, für deine Frechheit!" der Menschliche-Schurke blickte entsetzt drein da er wohl dachte das Suiny mit dieser Aussage ihn gemeint hatte "Aber du hast mir mehr als einmal mein Leben gerettet und ich denke daher bin ich es dir Schuldig, das Angebot anzunehmen" mit einem milden Lächeln, nahm sie ihren Worten den Stachel. Sie streckte ihre Hand aus und ergriff sein Handgelenk im Kriegergruß "Ich denke damit ist alles geklärt oder?" fragte Artherk.
"Ja das denke ich auch!" antwortete Suiny "Und vielleicht können wir uns in Shattrath bei einem gemütlichen Bier in der Taverne Weltenend treffen, wen das alles hier vorbei ist." 
"Diesem Angebot währe ich nicht unbedingt Abgenei....." weiter kam Arhterk nicht, denn genau in diesem Augenblick wurde ein Horn geblasen und kündigte den erneuten Angriff der Geißel an. Diese sammelte sich am Fuße des Hügels und ein erneuter Angriff brach los.

@ Artherk: Mal ganz nebenbei, hast in deinem Post mittendrin in die "Ich-Perspektive" gewechselt, will dich nur darauf aufmerksam machen, falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist.
@ Tergenna: Hey, ich vermisse unser geplänkel ;-)


----------



## dragon1 (21. November 2008)

[ooc]
-.-
ich bin ein schurke,ein killer ,und dann soetwas-.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auserdem ist das ein elexier,das mit einer spritze eingefuehrt wird,fuer eine schnelle wirkung,kann aber getrunken werden (sonst haett ich es Artherk nie geben koennen)
und auserdem stand das ich das elexier gerade an das ganze lager verteile und nicht extra auf dich warte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich mach das beste draus/bessere deinen fehler aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----
Kampfer hatte grad wirklich nicht die beste Laune,das sah man an seinem Gesicht.
Diese Nachtelfe war so eingebildet,und lies auf sich warten,obwohl jeder der Verletzten in Lebensgefahr schwebte.
Endlich nahm sie ihre Portion des Elexieres,und Kampfer lief weiter.
Als Artherk gerade irgendetwas mit der Nachtelfe deren namen er immer noch nicht kannte besprach blickte Kampfer kurz zum Horizont.
Bei dem Anblick verlor er kurz den ruhigen Gesichtsausdruck.
Er sprintete zu einem der Orcs und kurz darauf ertoenten Hoerner.
Wohin das Auge blickte waren Gruftbestien,Ghuuls, Banshees, Totenerwecker und sogar 2 Frostwyrms.
Die tonfolge bedeutete nicht *Angriff*.
Nein,es war der Befehl zum Rueckzug zu den Stadtmauern


----------



## Silenzz (22. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> [ooc]
> -.-
> ich bin ein schurke,ein killer ,und dann soetwas-.-
> 
> ...


Mein Part hat vor deinem gespielt, sozusagen, also als du noch mit Arthi und mir rumgestanden hst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal ne Frage, wie sollen wir zu den Stadtmauern zurückkommen wenn wir eingekreist von Untoten sind..?^^


----------



## dragon1 (22. November 2008)

umkreist?
hab ich nicht geschrieben.
sie greifen zum glueck nur von einer seite an,und man sieht sie nur in der ferne
aber egal^^


----------



## Silenzz (22. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> umkreist?
> hab ich nicht geschrieben.
> sie greifen zum glueck nur von einer seite an,und man sieht sie nur in der ferne
> aber egal^^


Also, vll. missversteh ich dich ja aber, du meinst das die Geißel-Armee gegen die wir grade kämpfen würde uns nur von einer Seite angreifen, oder meinst du was ganz anderes..? Hab nämlich mehr als nur 1-mal geschrieben das wir eingekesselt sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. November 2008)

also:
der MOMENTANE angriff ist von einer seite,dort haben sich die grossen truppen gesammelt.
rundherum sind kleinere patrollien.
aber in jedem fall ist es sich besser richtung og vorzukaempfen als sich umzingeln zu lassen


----------



## Silenzz (23. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> also:
> der MOMENTANE angriff ist von einer seite,dort haben sich die grossen truppen gesammelt.
> rundherum sind kleinere patrollien.
> aber in jedem fall ist es sich besser richtung og vorzukaempfen als sich umzingeln zu lassen


Ich glaub da haste was missverstanden, wir werden von ner Art riesen Armee der Geißel grad angegriffen,  die sich um den Hügel, auf dem wir stehen, positioniert hat und uns von allen Seiten angreift.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Oro/Josh


----------



## dragon1 (23. November 2008)

ok^^
aber es ist trotzdem besser sich in eine richtung zu kaempfen als gleichzeitig alle abwehren oder?


----------



## Silenzz (23. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ok^^
> aber es ist trotzdem besser sich in eine richtung zu kaempfen als gleichzeitig alle abwehren oder?


Es ist a.) net unsere Armee^^ b.) Aleyus Jungs ausserdem warten wir ja auf seine Verstärkung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. November 2008)

ja das schon aber ich geh davon aus das der befehlshabende ein wenig hirn hat.
aber ok,dann lassen wir uns halt umzingeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann gibts mehr action xDD


----------



## jaskull (23. November 2008)

Zur selben Zeit hinter hohen Felsbrocken 5 Kilometer von Orgrimmar entfernt...

"Puh, lass mal Pause machen diese Fallensteller Schuhe zwicken total und Belgaru scheint auch nicht mehr zu können!" "Was ist denn los Abagol? Wieso so lahmarschig heute?" Abagol antwortete mit einen lauten schnarchen. _Das gibt es doch nicht wir sind auf der flucht vor der Geißel und der schläft einfach ein_ "MENSCH ABAGOL WACH AUF ODER ICH WERFE DICH PERSÖNLICH DER GEIßEL VOR!!!!!!!"
"Jaha schon gut Frei reg dich ab ich habe nur meine Augenlider ausgeruht" Die beiden Tapfern Allianzer und ihr treuer Begleiter  der hungrige Streuner Belgaru, kletterten weiter die steile Felswand hinauf. Plötzlich hörten sie eine gewaltige Explosion und das aufschlagen eines riesigen Schwerkörpers. "Was glaubst du was das war?" fragte Abagol. Freituras zuckte nur mit der Schulter.

Woher sollten sie wiessen das etwas schon auf sie auf der Spitze des Felsen wartete, was den Ausgang der Schlacht von Orgrimmar wahrscheinlich entscheidet.


----------



## Aleyus (23. November 2008)

,,Das ist also Battalion C ?'' fragte Daranes. ,,ja oder was davon übrig ist.'' erwiderte Baldan. Die Zwerge und der Blutelf standen vor den Zeltruinen das mal Battalion C war. ,, Ihr habt mir 300 Mann verpsrochen und jetzt sind es noch 50 Wildhammerzwerge die zwar grimmig und vor Waffen strotzen áber Elohrir hat so eher an 200-400 Krieger gedacht!'' ,, Jeder Wildhammerzwerg ist mindestens 3 Mann wert also kommen wir gut hin.'' entgegnete Dramir der das Feld vor ihm ausspähte.daranes war in eine Zwickmühle geraten: Soll er mehr Leute sammeln oder sofort zu Elohrir zurückkehren? diese Frage war nicht einfach aber er musste sich entscheiden.,,OK wir gehen mit dem was wir haben zu Elohrir. Besser 50 als nichts.''

,,Dann wäre es also geklärt.''sagte Baldan. ,, Los lass uns Untote töten gehen.'' 
,, Baldan das war keine gute Pointe.'' sagte Dramir
,, Ja ich weiß aber irgendwas musste ich ja sagen.''

< Oh, Mann und die sollen mir helfen > dachte Daranes als sie losmarschierten.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@ dragon1
Also das wir eingekesselt sind wurde immer wieder geschrieben.Also keine ahnung vielleicht ist es bei dir vorbeigengangen^^.

auserdem mein Blutelf hat 1000 Jahre Kampferfahrung wenn du dich über Taktik streiten willst kannst du ja zu ihm gehen ich steh dir offen.


----------



## dragon1 (23. November 2008)

^^
aber koennten wir nicht wenigstens mit dem ruecken zu ner wand/whatever kaempfen?^^
wie sollten wir bitte gewinnen?
aber ein tod und eine fortsetzung der geschichte aus der sicht eines ghuls ist sicher auch cool


----------



## Artherk (24. November 2008)

ooc: so mein post wurde geändert kampfer du bist jetz ein mensch...und auch die ich perspektive ist weg...
und zu der diskussion wir sind eingekesselt aber brauchen wir wirklich ne mauer ich mein wir sind alle so erfahrene kämpfer da geht das schon oder nichXD

zurück zur geschichte:

Artherk wollte gerade auf das angebot von Suiny, so hieß seine neue waffenschwester, als hinter ihm ein lang gezogenes hornsignal ertönte. Er wendete sich um und erstarrte fast, die Untoten sie starteten einen neuen Angriff. Doch zur großen Verblüffung aller waren es nicht nur ghule, zombies, Fleischbestien und Gargoyles. Nein der Lichkönig hatte verstärkung in Form von Frostwyrms geschickt. Diese riesigen untoten Knochendrachen, die anstatt feuer eis speien und schon ganze städte verwüstet haben... Suiny sah noch etwas mitgenommen von ihrer beinwunde aus also packt sie sich der Junge jäger und warf sie sich über die schulter, er lief so schnell er konnte zurück zu der hauptstreitmacht ihrer behelfsmäßigen armee. Lauthals fluchend rief die Elfe von seinem rücken er solle sie runterlassen und auch beschimpfungen wie trolltrottel und so weiter drangen an sein ohr. Nach wenigen sekunden war er auch schon bei den übrigen Kriegern und sah wie kampfer, der mensch der ihnen vorhin geholfen hatte sich gerade an einer wunde eines anderen trolls zu schaffen machte. Daneben stand eine blutelfe... das konnte nicht sein ... es war die blutelfe wegen der er hier eigentlich lang gekommen war, die elfe die von dem menschengeneral gefangen genommen worden war... sie war nun hier, er hielt auf sie zu und als er bei ihr war setzte er erst einmal die immer noch lauthals fluchende suiny behutsam auf den boden. Er trat auf sie zu und sagte:"hallo werte blutelfe und hallo kampfer" die angesprochenen drehten sich um, doch ehe sie etwas erwiedern konnten hörte man jemanden rufen:"macht euch lang!" und artherk warf sich zu boden...

ooc: jetz führen wir mal alle zusammen das wir mal gemeinsam kämpfen können grins^^ sonst werden wir das nicht überleben^^ freu mich schon auf eure antworten^^lg arthi


----------



## dragon1 (24. November 2008)

JUHUUUUU na dann mal los^^
(obwohl uebermut auch viele gute krieger sterben laest...)
Kampfer sprach einige Worte mit dem General.
Es gab ein grosses Problem, es sollte zwar jeder mitkaempfen,aber trotzdem mussten alle Wunden geheilt werden,weil sonst mitten im Gefecht die Feinde Verstaerkung kriegen wuerden.
Die Situation war ausweglos,doch daran waren alle gewoehnt. (ooc:den spruch liebe ich^^)
Entweder musste jemand ihn beschuetzen, waehrend er die letzten versorgte,oder er musste jemandem die Aufgabe weitergeben.
Natuerlich wusste er das keiner lieber den Arzt spielte als mitzukaempfen, aber er selber war gewoehnt die unangenemsten Aufgaben zu erledigen.
Er laechelte und wusste sofort wen er zu hilfe nehmen wuerde und grinste als im naechstem Moment dieser ihn rufte.
Doch im nachstem moment hoerte er einen Warnruf,sprang auf den Boden und zog einen etwas zu langsamen Untoten mit.
Schon nach dem ersten anflug des riesigen Biestes starb ein Soldat und 2 wurden verwundet.
Er besprach kurz den plan mit Artherk und der Nachtelfe,die wie er endlich herausfand Suiny hies,und  aergerte sich das sie laenger nachdachten.
Das koennte schlecht enden dachte Kampfer,und wie als Antwort sprang ein verwundeter Blutelf plotzlich mit einem Schmerzensschrei auf ,und im naechsten moment wurde er von Kampfer enthauptet, da der koerper des Blutelfen in sekundenbruchteilen mutierte.



----
so noch ein bisschen die situation erschwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mehr spass^^


----------



## Tergenna (24. November 2008)

Gerade als sie zu einer Antwort ansetzte - eine ärgerliche Antwort, denn schließlich half der Troll vor ihr madame übergelaufene-nachtelfe - befahlt irgendwer: "Macht euch lang!" und da sie den Untoten inzwischen alles zutraute, auch luftangriffe, befolgte sie den Befehl lieber.
Das Gesicht knapp über dem blutigen Matsch, sah sie den Troll fragend an. "War was? Entschuldigung, aber ich kenne euch nicht... zumindest nicht mit namen, soweit ich mich erinnere."
In dem Moment fegte ein Schatten über sie hinweg, ein Schatten, der ihr merkwürdig vertraut vorkam. Fast wie der Drache, der früher am Tag über ihr gelandet war, nur dass der Körper dazu nur noch ein Skelett war, mit einer eisigen Aura und einem eisblauen Glühen ringsherum: eindeutig ein Frostwyrm!
Der Flugwind wirbelten den Matsch in der Nähe auf und lange Furchen zogen sich dort entlang, wo der Wyrm mit den Flügeln den Boden gestreift hatte. Weiter hinten schrie jemand gequält auf, dann verstummte der Schrei abrupt.

------------------

Merkwürdig... eigentlich hatte ich schon mal was gepostet, aber das scheint irgendwie nicht geklappt zu haben, oder so.
naja, egal. Gut dass wir uns endlich mal treffen^^


----------



## dragon1 (24. November 2008)

ich wuerde ja gerne weitermachen,aber ich brauche das Artherk und Suiny antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich will jetzt nicht uebertreiben und den wyrm jetzt solo killen...
irgendwie ist das der beste thrad des jahres.
hab den thread im offi forum gepostet^^


----------



## Artherk (25. November 2008)

"Können wir das gespräch später forsetzen werte elfe?" ohne auf eine antwort zu warten sprang der junge Jäger auf, nachdem der Frostwyrm über sie hinweggefegt war. An die armee gewandt schrie er:" Wieviele verletzte haben wir ?" Als antwort zischte ein untoter neben mir... offensichtlich einer der anführer... "drei" Artherk sah die verletzten in einem kreis von kämpfern sitzen es waren ein mensch ein Troll und ein Blutelf. An meine gefährten gewandt sagte ich:" kampfer du übernimmst den mensch, suiny du übernimmst den blutelf und ich übernehme den troll, kampfer gib die spritzen mit dem gegengift her" eine kleine spritze kam auf ihn zugeflogen die er gekonnt auffing, auch suiny erhielt eine. Artherk sagte " na dann los wir treffen uns danach hier wieder und kümmern uns um den drachen.." an die blutelfe gewandt fragte er:" wollt ihr uns begleiten werte namenlose`? Wir können jede hilfe gebrauchen"...

so meine antwort kommt jetz dragon1^^mfg arthi


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2008)

nur 3?
das ist wunderbar^^
hehe jetzt gehts looos
---
So.
Zu dritt konnten sie die Verletzten schnell behandeln,und Kampfer war positiv ueberrascht wie schnell die beiden ihre Aufgabe taten.
Waehrend der rest der Truppen sich gegen die ersten angreiffer wehrten, erledigten die 3 schell und ohne probleme ihr Aufgabe.
Der kommandant verstand was von seinem Werk,und lies keine Untote durch,die die verzweifelt versuchten die Verwundeten zu toeten.
Der verletzte Orc,den Kampfer versorgte, hiel es nicht aus zuzuschauen und verpasste kampfer einen Schlag mit der Faust und rannt ins Gemetzel los.
Sie waren endlich fertig und eillten dem Rest zur Hilfe.
Doch die naechste welle der Geissel war schon angekommen,und auf einen lebenden gab es 5 Untote.
Und es waren noch lange nicht alle.
kampfer tauchte seine dolche schnell in Gift und begann geziehlt Totenbeschwoerer aus dem weg zu raeumen, als er vor einer Monstoritaet niedergeworfen wurde.
Er erlitt eine schwere wunde am ruecken.
Die letzte Phiole Gegengift rutschte ihm aus der hand und wurde zerdrueckt.
Der Orc der nicht vollstaendig geheilt wurde verwandelte sich in einen Ghul.
Alles wurde schwarz...
-----
hehe ich hab schon was vor^^
lasst euch ueberraschen.
Hoffentlich durchkreuzt keiner meine plaene^^
nur mal so:
Kampfer wird sterben,der rest wird euch wohl ueberraschen


----------



## fles (25. November 2008)

Überleben.
Das war der einzige klare Gedanke den der Troll Magier Der'ul noch fasseb konnte. Vor dem Eingreifen der Geißel in die Schlacht war er noch weit von der front entfernt gewesen und hatte nur einzelne Zwerge oder Gnome angegriffen, die sich zwischen den Kriegern der ersten Reihe durchkämpfen konnten. Aber die Ghule und Monströsitäten der Geißel arbeiteten sich schneller durch die Krieger als ein warmer Dolch durch Butter. Zuerst hatte er sich die Untoten Angreifer noch durch Magie vom Leib halten können, aber seine Kraftreserven waren erschöpft und er war ungeübt mit dem Stab zu kämpfen. Er nahm seine letzte Kraft zusammen, wandte sich um und teleportierte sich mehrere Meter zurück in die eigenen Reihen. Doch ein kurzer Griff in seinen Beutel zeigte ihm, das es hoffnungslos für ihn war. sein letzter Trank war bei einem Angriff zu Bruch gegangen. Seine Meister hatten ihm zwar gezeigt, wie er sein Mana regenerieren konnte, aber er hatte das Ritual nie geschafft, ohne etwas dabei aus Versehen zu verbrennen oder ähnliches. "Was solls, wir werden eh alle sterben, und vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und das Ritual funktioniert", dachte er, als ein großer Schatten auf ihn fiel. Als er sich umdrehte sah er eine Monströsität vor sich aufragen, einen der Arme zum Schlag erhoben...


To be continued^^

[ooc] ich hoff, ich hab niemanden die story zerstört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/ooc]


----------



## Tergenna (25. November 2008)

@fles: wie solltest du denn wohl irgendeine Story versaut haben?^^ Also soweit ich das sehen kannst, hast du niemanden von uns erwähnt und die Monster sind ja auch ohne Ende da..... Was mich auf den Gedanken bringt, dass wir vielleicht mal ein Limit setzen sollten. Wir können ja nicht für immer und ewig da rum stehen. Wie wärs, wenn mal irgendwas passiert, das den gesamten Handlungsstrang verändert? Vielleicht erstmal was kleines, wie ein Feuersturm oder Katapultbeschuss, der einen Atemzug verschafft? 

--------------

Der Frostwyrm beschrieb einen langen Schlenker, was genug Zeit für einen gegenangriff gab... solange die Geißel nicht noch mehr Asse im Ärmel hatte. Der Gegenangriff bestand jedoch erst einmal daraus, eine Zombiewelle aus den eigenen reihen vorzubeugen. Das Wundermittel, das der Mensch mitgebracht hatte, schien ja recht gut zu wirken.
"Was für eine aussichtslose Situation!", seufzte tergenna. "Wenn einer von uns stirbt kriegt die tote Armee einen Mitstreiter dazu... und dann noch dieser unfaire Luftangriff. Man bräuchte eine Abwehr dagegen... Hey!"
Ihr kam eine Idee. Wenn der Wyrm nochmal so tief flog, konnte man vielleicht Speere oder ähnliches von unten gegen ihn richten, die ihn vom Himmel holten. Vielleicht fand sie ja einen kommandeur, der ihrer idee nicht abgeneigt war...


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2008)

Kampfer sah zwar wieder,konnte aber keine richtigen Gedanken formen.
Alles war grau.
Er stand langsam auf, gegen seinen Willen und fuehlte seinen Koerper nicht.
Er hoerte nur eine Stimme in seinem Kopf die ihm befahl, sich in den kampf zu stuerzen und der Geissel den Sieg zu verschaffen.
Er konnte sich nicht wehren und griff einen Orc an,totete ihn mit einem Halsstich.
Doch ploetzlich stand er vor Artherk.
Mit seinem ganzen uebrigbleibendem Bewusstsein versuchte er sich gegen die innere Stimme zu wehren.
Er schaffte es fuer einen kurzen Moment und stach sich mit dem Dolch in die Hand.
Die riesige Schmerzwelle war angenehm,denn er spuerte seinen Koerper wieder.
Er sah den Schreckverzehrten Gesichtsausdruck des Trolls.
Und er sah seinen eigenen Koerper,der sich im glaenzenden Brustharnisch spiegelte.
Angst uebrnahm ihn, es schwaechte sogar den Griff der Fremden Macht ueber ihn und er rannte.
Er rannte einfach weg, irgendwo wo er alleine war.
Er versuchte seine Erinnenerungen zu buendeln, und sie als Schutz vor der Fremden Stimme zu benutzen.


----
Tergenna ist meins nicht *irgendwas passiert, das den gesamten Handlungsstrang verändert*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Artherk (26. November 2008)

Verdutzt und etwas erschreckt sah der junge Jäger  seinem gefährten kampfer hinterher, " Was ist denn mit ihm los " dachte er bei sich. Als er ihm gerade folgen wollte startete der Frostwyrm seinen 2. Angriff. Fluchend lies sich Artherk wieder auf den blutverschmierten Boden fallen, andere hatten lange speere in den Himmel gehoben offensichtlich um den drachen aufzuhalten... Artherk murmelte zu sich selbst:"ich denke nicht das das funktionieren..." er konnte den satz nicht einmal fertig sagen da wurde auch schon einer der soldaten, die einen speer hatten, von dem drachen in die luft gehoben und achtlos in die menge der angreifer geworfen. "shnorsch" entfuhr es dem Jäger"guter plan muss man schon sagen, nur die wirkung war etwas ... niederschmetternd.."murmelte er. Er wollte sich gerade auf die Suche nach suiny machen und hatte auch schon einmal nach ihr gerufen, als plötzlich ein schriller Laut vom Himmel ertönt. Als Artherk in die Luft schaut erblickt er zu seiner hellen freude, ein ganzes battalion aus Greifen. Auf ihren Rücken saßen grimmig dreinblickende Zwerge, "nicht irgendwelche zwerge" dachte der junge troll jäger"das ist Gamma Graukeil und seine berüchtigten Wildhammerzwerge". Die greifen stürzten sich sofort auf den Frostwyrm und eine hitzige Himmelsschlacht entbrannte. Artherk hatte jedoch keine Zeit das schauspiel zu beobachten er machte sich auf die suche nach suiny und der immer noch namenlosen Blutelfe um ihnen von kampfer zu berichten...

------------------------------------------------------

So das wärs grins 
@tergenna das verändert den kampf oder jetz sind wir wenigstens den frostwyrm los^^
 & Suiny ich hoff ich find euch beide XD
@ Kampfar wo bist du denn jetz hin? grins muss man dich immer suchenXD

Schreibt weiter MFG euer arthi


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2008)

Ich bin ein Untoter...

sobald ich zeit habe schrieb ich weiter


----------



## fles (26. November 2008)

@ tergenna: war eher aus höflichkeit geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

___________________________________________________________

Die Unsichtbarkeit war im letzten Augenblick gekommen. Der'ul rannte durch die Schatten, ungebremst durch Gegner oder Hindernisse. Gerade als er in die visuelle Ebene zurückglitt, ließ ein unmenschlicher und schmerzhafter Schrei ihn herumfahren. Mehrere Greifen griffen den Frostwyrm an. Der'ul konnte sich das Grinsen nicht verkneifen, er hätte nie gedacht, das er sich über Zwerge freuen würde. Doch seine Freude war von kurzer Dauer, als er hinter den feindlichen Linien Dutzende Gargoyles endeckte, die gerade vom Boden abhoben. Schnell griff er sich einen Manatrank von einem toten Priester und nahm 2 hastige Schlucke. So gestärkt murmelte er ein paar Wörter und zwei der Gargoyles gingen in Flammen auf. Lächelnd wandte er sich den verbliebenen zu.


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2008)

Kampfer lief irgendwo.
Er wusst enicht wo er hin sollte, denn die Allianz wuerde ihn niemals einlassen, und die Hordler schon gar nicht.
---
So, ich bin wieder dabei sobald ihr entweder den angriff abgewehrt oder alle tod seind ^^


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2008)

keiner weis wo ich bin.
in durotar halt,aber such einfach nach mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (27. November 2008)

Der Frostwyrm war zwar ausgeschaltet.. jedoch standen immer noch massenweise Untote um die kleine zusammengewürfelte Armee zu bedrängen. Gamma Graukeil und seine Wildhammerzwerge taten ihr möglichstes um die Linien der Feinde auszudünnen doch es waren immer noch zu viele. Artherk hielt mit seinen beiden Schwertern blutige Ernte, tötete massenweise ghule, Fleischbestien, totenbeschwörer und so manch anderes Untotes Getier. Immer noch auf der Suche nach den beiden Elfen, er dachte an Kampfar "wo bist du nur hin gefährte". er hatte jedoch keine zeit ihn zu suchen.
Zumindest nicht sofort... Als die Reihen der verzweifelten Überlebenden zu brechen drohte geschah etwas seltsames, große grün leuchtende Steine vielen vom Himmel und begruben dutzende von Untoten unter sich, diese steine verwandelten sich zu Kreaturen der hölle. Wie von einer unheiligen kraft beseelt stürzten sich die inzwischen 3 riesigen Felsbestien auf die untote geißel und tötete dutzende von ihnen. "das müssen die neuen diener der hexenmeister sein " dachte artherk bei sich... Jubelschreie erschollen als sich die geißel ein weiteres mal zurückzog... und Artherk hatte endlich zeit sich nach den beiden Elfinnen umzusehen...

OOC Wir haben gesiegt grins^^ @tergenna und suiny wo steckt ihr beiden ? mitschreiben grins sonst machen nur noch kampfar und ich^^


----------



## fles (27. November 2008)

[ooc] gehören die viecher jezz eig zu den warlocks oder macht die brennende legion auch noch mit?^^[/ooc]


----------



## Artherk (27. November 2008)

OOC ich hatte eigentlich vor das die zu uns gehören also zu ork warlock oder von mir auch gnomen etc die brennende legion war nicht geplant^^


----------



## fles (27. November 2008)

[ooc] wär doch was^^
dann kann ja auch noch kiljaeden zum tee kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*übertreib* [/ooc]


----------



## Artherk (27. November 2008)

ooc Such lieber mal kampfer wo der wieder abgeblieben ist... aber ich glaub ich weiß sogar was er vorhat *hüstel*


----------



## Silenzz (27. November 2008)

Suiny trat und stach zu, ein Untoter nach dem anderen fiel, doch die Armee der Geißel wurde einfach nicht kleiner, starb ein Untoter, kam ein neuer herbei. Die Greife hatten der Armee zwar eine kleine Verschnaufspause gegönnt, doch diese war nur von kurzer dauer, die Nachtelfe wandte sich zur Seite und stieß einem Untoten die Klinge in den Hals, gleichzeitig wich sie einem Schwerthieb aus. Sie wollte sich gerade den Untoten vorknöpfen, der sie fast getroffen hätte, als eine riesige grüne Kugel zwei Fuß vor ihr eintraf und dutzende Soldaten der Geißel wegschleuderte, ein Jubelgeschrei erhob sich aus den Reihen der Hordler, die den Sieg kommen sahen, die Höllenbestien, denn um nichts anderes handelte es sich hier, töteten die Untoten in Sekunden schnelle und schlugen somit eine Bresche in deren Reihen. Aleyus sicherte gleich darauf die Bresche, die ganze Armee zog sich in die Richtung, in der die Lücke klaffte, endlich konnten sie der Verfluchten Geißel entwischen. Der fähige Blutelfenkommandant lies seinen Soldaten, und der Geißel, keine Pause, unablässig  zwang er seine Soldaten dazu, die Bresche zu erweitern um so die ganze Armee aus dem Kreis der Geißel herauszubringen. Doch es schien so, als würden die Reihen der Untoten kein Ende nehmen, gerade als die ersten Höllenbestien umkippten kamen sie aus dem Teufelskreis heraus, sofort strömten dutzende Hordler heraus und erschlugen noch ein paar Untote um ihren Frust ausdruck zu geben. Alles lief perfekt, die Armee der Horde hatte es geschafft aus dem Ring der Untoten herauszukommen, unter ihnen auch Artherk, Suiny, Tergenna, Kujune und Aleyus, und die Verluste bei der Befreiungsaktion waren nicht zu hoch gewesen. Doch für Suiny lief alles ZU perfekt, die Kommandanten der Geißel machten keine anstalten sie zu Verfolgen, kein Magischer Angriff erfolgte, man lies sie einfach ziehn, das war nicht die Art der Geißel vorrausgesetzt sie plante etwas. Ein Horn in den Reihen der Geißel erschallte und ihre Armee zog sich langsam zurück, die ersten Blutelfen folgten den Untoten "Das ist nicht gut" dachte sich Suiny "Ich muss Aleyus finden, warscheinlich hat die Geißel irgendetwas geplant!" mit diesem Gedanken jagte Suiny los um den Blutelfen zu finden. Als sie ihn entdeckte sah sie, das Tergenna auf ihn einredete Suiny kam näher und hörte:"... nd wenn die Geißel etwas geplant hat? Was wenn sie wollen das wir sie verfolgen, das könnte in einer Katastrophe Enden Aleyus!!!!" 
"Ja Tergenna, du musst mir nicht alles doppelt und dreifach erklären ich werde das Horn für den Rückzug erschallen lassen, keine Sorge." sagte Aleyus.
"Dann tu es jetzt Aleyus!" antwortete Tergenna energisch.
Aleyus gab ein Zeichen und ein Horn wurde geblasen, augenblicklich zogen sich dutzende Soldaten der Blutelfen zurück, doch einige blieben als das Horn ein zweites und dann ein drittes mal erschallte, zogen sich sogar die letzten Soldaten zurück.
Suiny hatte sich schon längst von den beiden Streitenden abgewandt und dachte nach, sie konnte jetzt natürlich bei der Armee von Aleyus bleiben, doch solange Tergenna ihr nach dem Leben trachtete und einige andere auch, war es für sie hier nicht sicher. Die Nachtelfe bemerkte nicht, wie eine Gestalt sich auf sie zu bewegte und als der Troll sie ansprach schreckte sie aus ihren Gedanken hoch.
"Wie geht es dir? Bist du verletzt?" fragte sie Artherk.
"Nein Artherk ich bin nicht verletzt und ich hoffe du auch nicht, ich war zusehr mit der Zukunft beschäftigt." antwortete Suiny.
"Was planst du? Willst du hier beim Heer bleiben oder lieber zu deinen Kommandanten zurückkehren? Bedenke das selbst wenn du mit uns mitziehst, du immer noch viele Feinde in unseren Reihen haben wirst!" erfragte Artherk.
"Artherk, ich glaube du hast Recht, es wäre nicht sonderlich Gesund für mich wenn ich weiterhin bei euch bleiben würde, zuviele Hordler trachten nach meinem Leben, ausserdem sollte ich mit den Kommandanten der Allianz reden und ihnen von dem hier," Suiny zeigte auf die Geißel "Etwas berichten, wir müssen jetzt gut vorbereitet sein, unser kleiner Krieg kann warten die Geißel ist jetzt ein vorrangiges Ziel." sprach Suiny.
"Nun gut, ich hoffe wir werden uns wiedersehen, in diesem Leben. Doch bevor du gehst Schwester, hätte ich noch eine bitte."
"Welche?" fragte Suiny.
"Ich habe Kampfer seit den Kämpfen mit der Geißel nicht mehr gesehn, das letztemal als ich ihn sah, war er ziemlich verstört und," Artherk machte eine kurze Pause um wohl das richtige Wort zu suchen "irgendwie anders, als er mich sah erschreckte er sich und rannte weg. Ich mache mir Sorgen um ihm Suiny, wenn du die Zeit hast dann suche ihn bitte, für mich." Artherk sah sie flehend an.
"Ich werde nach ihm suchen, doch ich weiß nicht wieviel Zeit ich haben werde, falls ich einen Auftrag bekomme der mich vielleicht von Kalimdor abreisen lässt, werde ich kaum etwas für ihn tun können doch selbst dann, werde ich alles in meiner Macht stehende tun um etwas über seinen Verbleib herauszufinden. Ist das gut?" fragte Suiny.
"Ich danke dir, möge dein Arm immer stark sein!" Artherk streckte seinen Arm aus um sich im Kriegergriff zu verabschieden.
Suiny ergriff seinen Arm und sagte:" Und möge deine Klinge stets scharf sein!"
Und mit diesen Worten wandte sich Suiny um und ging langsam in Richtung des Lagers der Allianz, langsam fing es an zu dämmern, der Abend brach ein.

[OOC] Soo also, will jetzt mal 2 Punkte ansprechen:
I.) Ich hab mir das jetzt so vorgestellt, das wir jetzt während der Nacht schreiben und die Kämpfe jetzt mal lassen (Verschnaufspause da die Armeen den ganzen Tag über gekämpft haben) und uns mehr um die Intrigen kümern *g* mal eure Meinung dazu.
II.) Wegen einem Limit, ich denke mal das wir die Geißel erstmal als Hauptgegener haben und jetzt nicht noch Illidan oder die Brennende Legion einfällt (denke das wäre etwas übertrieben) meine Meinungen dazu.

Gruß Oro/Josh


----------



## Tergenna (27. November 2008)

Tergenna war zuerst etwas enttäuscht gewesen, dass ihre Methode nicht funktioniert hatte, fand sich dann aber damit ab, dass der Frostwyrm auf andere Weise aus dem Verkahr gezogen wurde. Gottseidank war schon mal diese Gefahr gebannt und zusätzlich dazu begannen auf einmal grün leuchtende Steine vom himmel zu fallen, die nicht nur mit dem Aufprall mehrere Untote von den Beinen hoben, sondern auch noch zu ordentlich Zerstörungswerk anrichtenden Infernalen wurden. Also wenn das nicht mal eine gute Wendung war! Fehlte nur noch, dass ihre Freunde, der ihr unbekannte Troll und ihre Gegnerin, die sie schließlich selbst noch einmal zu einem Kampf herausfordern wollte und nicht tot auffinden wollte, noch lebten, dann wäre alles perfekt.
Beinahe hätte sie gelächelt. Aber das Lächeln gefror ihr auf halben Wege im Gesicht, denn gerade sah sie einen Ork, der schluchzend seiner Gefährtin die Kehle aufschnitt, weil sie sich in ein hirnloses Monster verwandelt hatte. Dieser Kampf war schlimmer als die verlustsreichsten Schlachten gewesen, denn sie hatten zum Teil gegen eigene Verbündete kämpfen müssen.
Niedergeschlagen, trotz des Sieges, lief sie ziellos durch die Menge, die sich ausruhte.
Manchmal verwünschte sie diese nachdenkliche Ader in ihr, die sie immer dazu verleitete, das Böse und Grundlose am kämpfen zu sehen.

------------------

Wieder mal ein melancholischer Post von mir. ich sollte das echt mal lassen...
Also ich würde die Brennende Legion erst mal außen vor lassen, auch wenn sie eigentlich zuerst da war (vorige Seiten, Blutritter mir roten Augen, etc.). Aber das Thema dieses Threads ist ja an WoW orientiert. Von wegen Geißel wegen der zombie-seuche in azeroth und so^^

edit: @Silenzz: 6 minuten vor mir gepostet! unfair *g*

denken wir einfach mal meine Schurkin hätte das ganze Zeug, das du ihr in den Mund gelegt hast gesagt und getan, okay? ich hab jetzt kein bock mehr, meinen Post wegen einem, der 5 mins vorher gepostet wurde noch weiter zu editieren...


----------



## dragon1 (27. November 2008)

"Wer wollte wen suchen?" 
Suiny  erschrack als ein ghulahnliches Wesen hinter ihr auftauchte. 
Es hatte zwar noch menschliche umrisse,aber der ganze Koerper war duerr, er ging gebueckt und Fleischfetzen waren an nackten Knochen zu sehen.
"Was bist du was willst du hier und wie bist du hergekommen!" schrie diese entsetzt und richtete ihre Klinge auf das wesen das mit einem schmerzvollem,aber trotzdem unverkennbaren Grinsen annstarrte.
"Du... MUSST mich nicht suchen.
Dann verschwand er wieder.
[ooc] stimme Silenzz bei beiden punkten zu


----------



## Silenzz (27. November 2008)

Tergenna schrieb:


> Tergenna war zuerst etwas enttäuscht gewesen, dass ihre Methode nicht funktioniert hatte, fand sich dann aber damit ab, dass der Frostwyrm auf andere Weise aus dem Verkahr gezogen wurde. Gottseidank war schon mal diese Gefahr gebannt und zusätzlich dazu begannen auf einmal grün leuchtende Steine vom himmel zu fallen, die nicht nur mit dem Aufprall mehrere Untote von den Beinen hoben, sondern auch noch zu ordentlich Zerstörungswerk anrichtenden Infernalen wurden. Also wenn das nicht mal eine gute Wendung war! Fehlte nur noch, dass ihre Freunde, der ihr unbekannte Troll und ihre Gegnerin, die sie schließlich selbst noch einmal zu einem Kampf herausfordern wollte und nicht tot auffinden wollte, noch lebten, dann wäre alles perfekt.
> Beinahe hätte sie gelächelt. Aber das Lächeln gefror ihr auf halben Wege im Gesicht, denn gerade sah sie einen Ork, der schluchzend seiner Gefährtin die Kehle aufschnitt, weil sie sich in ein hirnloses Monster verwandelt hatte. Dieser Kampf war schlimmer als die verlustsreichsten Schlachten gewesen, denn sie hatten zum Teil gegen eigene Verbündete kämpfen müssen.
> Niedergeschlagen, trotz des Sieges, lief sie ziellos durch die Menge, die sich ausruhte.
> Manchmal verwünschte sie diese nachdenkliche Ader in ihr, die sie immer dazu verleitete, das Böse und Grundlose am kämpfen zu sehen.
> ...



Hoffe du musstest nicht zuviel Editen, :-s

@ Kampfer: Mich jetzt bitte nicht zurückholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will zurück zu den allys^^


----------



## dragon1 (27. November 2008)

Dann hol nur kurz Atherk^^ ich kanns ja auch vor dem lager erzaehlen... 
und ic weisst du nicht das ich es bin okay?


----------



## Aleyus (27. November 2008)

Elohrir schritt im Lager auf und ab. Die Schlacht mit der Geißel war zwar erfolgreich und sie konnten die Verluste gering halten aber der Krieg zwischen der Allianz und der Horde tobte immer noch obwohl es jetzt Nacht geworden ist und sich beide Parteien in ihre Zelte zurückgezogen haben. Er bemerkte wie sich etwas ihm näherte drehte sich um und sah Daranes vor sich begleiten von Baldan und Dramir Stonecold. 
,,Ah, Daranes schön das du kommst das war Rettung in letzter Sekunde ich wusste nicht was ich noch tun sollte um diese verdammten Untoten aufzuhalten.''
Er wandte sich dann zu Baldan:,, Schön dich wieder zu sehen es ist lange her nicht war?'' ,, Aye, seit ihr Blutelfen von Komandant Garithos geächtet wurdet. So lange ist es schon her aber ich habe immer gehoft das wir uns wieder sehen würden mein Freund.''

,,Wohlan mein Zwergenfreund wie gedenkst du weiter zumachen? Zurück zur Allianz oder willst du bei uns bleiben?'' ,,Ich denke wir bleiben nicht lange sonst wollen uns noch die Orcs und der Rest von euch uns lynchen.'' er lacht laut auf.,, Aber ich werde jemanden holen der unparteiisch ist und euch helfen kann.''
,, Wen meinst du?'' ,,Ich rede von Arethmar vom Orden des Zwielichts. Er wird dir gerne helfen.'' Elohrir konnte es nicht fassen der Orden des Zwielichts ist hier.Der Orden ist eine Vereinigung von Allianzlern und Hordlern die sich weder zu einen noch zur anderen Fraktion zugehörig fühlen und sie besitzen ein weit verzweigtes Netzwerk von Spionen und Informanten.Auserdem besitzen sie eine sehr schlagkräftige Einsatztruppe. 

,, Er wird dann im Morgengrauen zu dir kommen Elohrir. Ich und Dramir gehen jetzt um unsere Komandanten von der Geißel zu berichten vielleicht müssen wir dann nicht mehr gegeneinander kämpfen.'' Er verbeugte sich und Schritt dann aus dem Zelt und war weg. 

,, Der Orden das sind mächtige Verbündeten Elohrir.Denkst du nicht das Baldan einen Scherz gemacht hat?'' fragt Daranes
,,Er ist ehrlichste Zwerg den ich kenne also können wir ihm wohl vertrauen.Übrigens du hast ziemlich lange gebraucht das bin ich aber von dir nicht gewohnt.''
,,Hey einmal ist immer das erste Mal oder?''

----------------------------------------------
@Silenzz
Ich glaube du hast was verwechselst. Der Elf heißt Elohrir nicht Aleyus^^
aber das glaube ich kann mal passieren


----------



## Lillyan (6. Dezember 2008)

Spam entfernt... entweder es geht weiter oder eben nicht, aber es gibt hier wieder einen Grund für Spam, noch für Beleidigungen.


----------



## Tergenna (7. Dezember 2008)

Langsam aber sicher rutschte Tergennas Adrenalinspiegel wieder auf ein normales Maß und ihr Schlafmangel wurde ihr deutlich klar.
Ihre Schritte wurden langsamer, schlurfender, stolpernder und die Geräusche um sie herum verflossen immer mehr zu einem einheitlichen Gebrumme und Gesumme, das sehr einschläfernd wirkte. Sich mit aller kraft vorm endgültigen Einnicken fernhaltend, suchte sie sich noch einen vor trampelnden Füßen, die über sie hätten stolpern können, relativ sicheren Schlafplatz und legte sich hin. Alle kleinen Schmerzen, die sich über den Tag angesammelt hatten spürte sie jetzt intensiver als vorher. "Wär ich bloß zuhause in meinem Bett... Und vorher ein Bad..", murmelte sie undeutlich und gähnte.
Sie schloss die Augen und hoffte etwas Schlaf zu finden.
------------

So, ein Stückchen von mir mal wieder. Sorry, dass es erst jetzt kommt, aber ich hatte die letzten Tage irgendwie keine Zeit, oder zu viel Stress.
naja, so weit erstmal, hm?


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2008)

Ein Zombie betrachtete das Lager von aussen.
Es blickte nachdenklich in den Himmel, dann begann es Runen auf den Boden zu kritzeln,die blaulich zu leuchten begannen.
Dieser Zauber verband weit entfernte Orte miteinander,und dabei wurden starke magische Gegenstaende benutzt...
Die Erde bebte kurz auf, als der Zauber zu wirken begann.


----------



## Artherk (10. Dezember 2008)

"Der tag war lang... zu lang" dachte Artherk bei sich.. die letzten kämpfe hatten ihn wirklich erschöpft zum glück war die gefahr erstmal gebannt. Gedankenversunken reinigte er seine schwerter mit einem stofffetzen den er bei sich trug. Bleierne Müdigkeit überwältigte ihn und er steckt die schwerter weg lehnte sich an einen Felsen und versuchte seinem geschundenen Körper etwas ruhe zu gönnen... Seine letzten gedanken waren bei seinen Gefährten wie es ihnen wohl erging...

ooc: sorry musste viel arbeiten in letzter zeit aber jetz gehts weiter hoffe ihr habt mal neue ideen^^
Mfg Arthi


----------



## dragon1 (16. Dezember 2008)

Raum und zeit wurden angehalten,und 2 Wesen trafen sich.
Rundherum stand alles still,nur die beiden merkten etwas, ein Untoter und eines der maechtigsten Geschoepfe Azeroths.
Sie verstanden sich wortlos.
Der Untote seufzte, nickte aber und die stroeme der Zeit begannen wieder zu fliessen.


"Wer ist da?"
Einer der Wachen der Hordler schaute sich um und im naechsten Augenblick sah er nichts mehr.
Es war ein leichtes Spiel, ins Lager zu gelangen.
Dann erreichte der schatten sein Ziel, ein mittlgrosses Zelt.
Es war nur ein Troll drinnen, der zusammenzuckte, als die monstriose Wesen auftauchte.
Es roch ploetzlich nach verwestem Fleisch im Raum.


----------



## Tergenna (17. Dezember 2008)

Trotz des gut ausgewählten Schlafplatzes war es Tergenna nicht vergönnt, lange zu schlafen.
Auf sehr brutale Art und Weise wurde sie aus dem Schlaf gerissen: jemand stolperte über ihren Kopf.
"Verdammte... Warum zur Hölle kann ich nicht einmal in Ruhe schlafen?!", schimpfte sie mit dem Unglücklichen Ork.
"Ohh, mein Kopf...", stöhnte die Schurkin und rieb sich die Schläfen. "Selten besser getroffen, Kompliment."
Da der am Boden Liegende nicht antwortete, stupste sie ihn mit dem Fuß an, mit genauso wenig Erfolg wie vorher. "Na wundervoll. Erst wecken, dann schlafen, huh? Sowas von rücksichtslos!", murmelte sie und stand auf, um sich ihren Peiniger etwas genauer anzusehen. Aber der regte sich immer noch nicht.
Langsam wunderte sie sich, ob er sich verletzt habe und zog ihn in Richtung eines einfachen Lagerfeuers, das wohl ein Koch hergestellt hatte und noch schwach glühte, um die Ursache dessen Bewusstlosigkeit zu erfassen. Zu ihrer Verwunderung war aber nichts an ihm zu sehen, was ihr einen Hinweis hätte geben können, keine beulen, keine Wunden, einfach nur ein sehr tiefer Schlaf. "Na toll, aufgeweckt von einem Schlafwandler, und einem mit großen Füßen noch dazu."
Als Rache schnappte sie sich einige der in der Nähe des Feuers herumliegenden Skorpionpanzer, wohl das Üriggelassene des Feldkochs, und steckte sie ihm in den Mund. Das würde ihm ein schönes Aufwachen bescheren!
Aber außer des penetranten Geruchs nach gebratenem Achtbeiner roch sie noch etwas anderes, etwas, das sie an diesem Tag schon genug gerochen hatte: Untotes, Herumlaufendes Fleisch, was ja nicht weiter verwunderlich auf einem Schlachtfeld voller toter Untoter ist, aber vor dem Schlafengehen hatte sie zusammen mit einigen anderen dafür gesorgt, das der nicht mehr wandelnde Leichenmüll von dem Platz, wo das Lager war, zumindest größtenteils verschwand. Damit war eigentlich auch der Geruch verschwunden. Also hatte entweder jemand sein Faible für Verwesungsgeruch gefunden und sich Untoten-Räucherstäbchen gebastelt, oder der Wind trug den Geruch von der Geißel herüber, was nicht möglich war, denn es wehte keiner, oder eine dieser toten Stinkbomben lief im Lager herum!
Aufgrund der wenig wahrscheinlichen anderen Thesen, dachte sie, dass die letzte wohl die richtige sei.
Tergenna seufzte und rieb sich den wenigen Schlaf aus den Augen. Also musste sie erstmal diesen Untoten zu seiner letzten Ruhe niederschlagen, ehe sie weiterschlafen konnte.

------------------------

Tadaa, there I am again^^
Naja, ich bin wach, ich kann dich finden, dragon1
Macht mal was, ich will, dass es weitergeht.
Achja: Soll die Wache, die du angegriffen hast, tot sein? Weil, wenn ja, dann hast du dich an meinen Freunden vergriffen und bist böse, ergo, ich darf dich töten^^

-Anni-


----------



## Artherk (17. Dezember 2008)

Ein Geräusch... leise zwar aber es war da... es entging nicht den gespitzten ohren des jungen trolls... blitzartig riss er die augen auf und blickte sich um wer dieses geräusch wohl verursacht haben mag! Er sah niemanden, von einer inneren unruhe getrieben stand er auf zog seine schwerter und suchte die nähere umgebung ab... Plötzlich viel ihm auf das die Blutelfe deren namen er immer noch nicht kannte ... auch gerade dabei war das lager zu durchsuchen... Er dachte bei sich:" hmmm vielleicht weiß sie ja was" so ging er leise mit gezogenen schwertern auf sie zu... jederzeit einen angriff erwartend...

grins freu tergenna oder soll ich anni sagn is wieder da ^^
MFG ARthi


----------



## Aleyus (17. Dezember 2008)

Obwohl er eigentlich hätte schlafen sollen ging Daranes noch mal ums Lager um zu sehen das niemand sich ,,reinschlich''. Der Tag war schon lang genug gewesen und er wollte einfach nur sicher sein. Als er an einem der Lagerfeuer vorbeikam sah er wie Sting der Komandant der Trolle unter Elohrirs Befehl seine Waffen für den nächsten Tag schärfte. ,, Hoi Daranes auch noch wach kannst wohl auch nicht schlafen heh?''

,, Nein nicht wirklich ich geh nur meine Runde und leg mich dann schlafen um überhaupt noch Schlaf zu bekommen.'' ,, Kann ich dich begleiten da hättest du weningstens etwas Gesellschaft ne?'' Er stand auf. Da Daranes nichts dagegen hatte lief er mit Sting durch das Lager. Auf einmal sah er wie Sting die Nase rümpfte und nach etwas roch.
,,Puh riechst du das auch?'' ,,Was denn?'' ,,Na diesen strengen Geruch nach Tod man. Kann sein das hier jemand von der Geißel hier rumläuft.Folg mir mal.''

Und das tat auch Daranes weil Sting sich selten täuschte was sowas anging. Sie gingen durchs Lager als sie um die Ecke eines Zeltes mit einer Blutelfe zusammenstossten die sich im Lager herumschlich.

,, Hey man Spitzohr pass auf wo du hintrittst.'' raunte Sting

------------------------------------------------------------
so Tergenna fang mal was damit an^^


----------



## dragon1 (18. Dezember 2008)

Tergenna schrieb:


> Achja: Soll die Wache, die du angegriffen hast, tot sein? Weil, wenn ja, dann hast du dich an meinen Freunden vergriffen und bist böse, ergo, ich darf dich töten^^
> 
> -Anni-


ne das haette ja zu viel aerger gemacht...
Ich bin eher der Sap-typ xD
Und wer sagt das dus schaffen koenntest *gg*

"Lange nicht gesehen." fluesterte der Untote Artherk aus dem Schatten zu.
" Psssst leise. Ich hab neue infos, nur kann ich gerade nicht direkt mit den Kommandanten Kontakt aufnehmen..."

Artherk sah das Wesen mit deutlichem ekel an.
Es sah wie einer der Ghuls aus,doch es ging aufrecht und man entdeckte noch kleine menschliche anzeichen des Koerpers.

Hehe die halbe welt auf der suche nach nem untoten der durchs lager schleicht *g*


----------



## Artherk (18. Dezember 2008)

Angeekelt verzog der Junge Jäger das Gesicht in genau so leisem tonfall erwiederte er:" Kampfar bist dus?" ein von einem knurren begleitetes nicken war die antwort " du sahst ja schon vorher hässlich aus man aber das schlägt jetz dem Fass den boden aus, also was hast du so wichtiges zu berichten??" 

OOC ja und ich muss den stinker wieder finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG arthi


----------



## dragon1 (18. Dezember 2008)

"Netter Empfang.
Aber ich war vorbereitet. Egal, aus einer vertraulichen Quelle weiss ich,das gerade unter uns ne menge Neruber herumspaziert, und zwar unter dem Kommando von Anub`arak, der von Arthas wiederbelebt wurde.
Unter diesem Ort befinden sich die ueberreste eines Riesen, und die versuchen ihn auszubaggern,damit sie ihn beleben koennen."
Als Artherk kurz zoegerte meinter Kampfer:" Berichte es deinen Leuten, nach mir wird gerade im ganzen Lager gesucht und meine Geschichte kann ich dir eventuell ein anders mal erzaehlen. Der Orc,der von mir ne Kopfnuss erhalten hat ist wieder aufgewacht und hat einige Leute aufgeweckt.
Kampfer verschwand so ploetzlich wie immer, und Artherk wunderte sich diesmal nicht mal darueber.


----------



## Tergenna (18. Dezember 2008)

Tergenna richtete sich jetzt ganz auf, wo sie vorher mit einer leicht gebückten Haltung entlangschlich. "Toll, schrei weiter so rum und schreib dirs ab, dass der Rest von uns morgen ausgeschlafen ist", zischte sie ihm zu. "Falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist: hier riecht es verdächtig frisch nach immer noch herumlaufender Leiche." Währenddessen sog sie noch einmal mit geschlossenen Augen die Luft ein. Deshalb war sie auch in die beiden hineingelaufen.
Der Verwesungsgeruch verflüchtigte sich immer mehr, die Untoten-Räucherstäbchen waren heruntergebrannt, oder der Untote selbst hatte sich aus dem Staub gemacht. Böse starrte sie ihre Gegenüber an. "Auch mal ungewöhnlich: Die einzigen Wachen in diesem Lager stolpern entweder über mich und rauben mir meinen Schlaf, woraufhin sie selbst einpennen, oder sie stolpern in mich hinein und verjagen mein Mitternachtsgemetzel! Manchmal würde ich echt am liebsten..." Mit einem Schnauben wandte sie sich ab. Dort wo sie her kam, wachte der ork von vorhin gerade auf. Ein erstickter Schrei schallte herüber.
Sie grinste, immerhin war ihr verlorener Schlaf schon mal gerächt. Der Schrei wurde deutlicher, als es dem Ork gelang, einige der Schalen auszuspucken.
"Untoter im Lager!"

------------------

Jap, ich bin wieder in Aktion. Mein Schulstress, der sich über mehrere Wochen hingezogen hat, hat ein Ende gefunden: Das Projekt ist vorgetragen und benotet.
Dann schreibt man was weiter^^

-Anni-


----------



## Artherk (18. Dezember 2008)

"Shnorsch was soll heute noch alles passieren " dachte der junge jäger bei sich und lief los um den Kommandanten des Heeres bericht zu erstatten ... auf halben wege hörte er einen lauten schrei :" untote im lager"  ... "hmm da hat wohl wer kampfar doch entdeckt" murmelte er vor sich hin. Keine zeit verschwendend lief er weiter und sah plötzlich die Blutelfe, deren namen er immer noch nicht kannte,  grinsend bei einem ork stehen er lief zu ihr um ihr von den geschehnissen zu berichten. Artherk rief :" he da Blutelfe ich muss mit dir sprechen!!"
.....
MFG arthi jetz liegts an dir anni^^


----------



## Tergenna (18. Dezember 2008)

Als nach einer Blutelfe gerufen wurde, drehte sie sich automatisch um. Sie war zwar nicht direkt angesprochen worden, aber da sie anscheinend die einzige halbwegs wache, weibliche Angehörige dieser Art in der nähe war, war sie wohl doch gemeint. Der Troll von vorher kam auf sie zu. Sie begrüßte ihn mit einem Nicken und einem knappen Salut. "hallo Jäger, was gibts? Wo ist madame nachtelfe?"
Den unhöflichen begleiter von Daranes beachtete sie einfach nicht, sie hatte jetzt keinen nerv dazu.

----------------

Apropos: Wir dürfen Aleyus nicht außenvor lassen, oder?^^
Das ging ja mal flott, mit der Antwort xD

-Anni-


----------



## dragon1 (18. Dezember 2008)

Kampfer wehrte sich,doch schafte es wegzukommen,ohne einen zu toeten.
Ne ordentlich Portion Staub und eine menge gezielter Tritte und Schlaege hielen die Angreiffer ab und er schaffte es aus dem Lager.
Er lies nur Artherk eine Nachricht mit unordentlicher Schrift.
"Wenn du Fragen hast bin ich im kleinen Lager der Argentumdaemmerung im Nordosten. Komm alleine. Und zwar moeglichst schnell"


----------



## Silenzz (22. Januar 2009)

Sooooo nach langer Pause beleb ich mal den Thread wieder^^:

Suiny sprintete zurück zu dem Lager der Allianz, soweit sie sehen konnte war ganz Durotan, bis auf Orgrimmar natürlich, in die Hand der Allianz gefallen. Die Horde hatte sich inzwischen zur gänze zurückgezogen und verteidigte nun die Hauptstadt, warscheinlich warteten sie alle nur auf Hilfe aus den Östlichen Königreichen. Doch selbst wenn an diesem Tag ein Bote in die Undercity gekommen wäre, würde es mindestens einige Tage dauern bis die Untoten eine einigermaßen gleichgroße Streitmacht, wie die Allianz, aufzustellen, und dann würden sie noch eine weitere Woche für die Reise brauchen. Der Sieg war so nah und doch so fern, die Armee der Allianz war durch die Hilfe der Nachtelfen noch um einiges gewachsen und wäre die Horde ihr einziger Feind, so wäre diese Schlacht warscheinlich nur noch eine Sache von zwei vielleicht drei Tagen gewesen, doch durch die Geißel.... Suiny war so in Gedanken versunken das sie die Gestalten die sich langsam von hinten auf sie zubewegten, erst bemerkte als es zu spät war. Ein Tritt in ihre Kniekehle ließ sie stürzen und ehe sie sich aufrappeln konnte, hatte sich ein Fuß auf ihren Rücken verirrt.
"Na wen haben wir denn da?!" zischte eine Stimme mit starken Akzent "Das ist doch die kleine Nachtelfenhure die sich das Vertrauen unserer Anführer erschlichen hat! Ich sollte dich jetzt töten."
Wer immer auch auf Suinys Rücken stand musste entweder verdammt Fettleibig sein, oder aber verdammt Muskulös, und da die Stimme nur mit einem Akzent die Gemeinsprache sprach, handelte es sich warscheinlich um einen Ork, so erkannte Suiny.
"Ihr seid ein Narr wenn ihr mich tötet, eine ganze Organisation wird euch verfolgen." antwortete Suiny mit kühlen, analytischen Ton, sie war schon zuoft in solchen Situationen gewesen, als das sie diese nicht einschätzen konnte.
"Ohhhhja die Bruderschaft," der Ork lachte, irgendetwas schien ihn daran zu belustigen "Ich soll dir von Prestor ausrichten das er dich nichtmehr braucht."
Ein Fuß traf Suiny mitten ins Gesicht, und mit einer solchen Wucht das sie sofort ohnmächtig wurde, und die Worte des Orks sollten das letzte sein, was sie hörte.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Januar 2009)

ooc:willst du die sache selber durchziehen oder das jemand dir hilft?


----------



## Silenzz (23. Januar 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ooc:willst du die sache selber durchziehen oder das jemand dir hilft?


hmmm hilfe wäre ganz nett^^


----------



## dragon1 (23. Januar 2009)

ok dann musst du auf die anderen warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich kann mich in dem zustand nicht wirklich zeigen *g*


----------



## Tergenna (23. Januar 2009)

(ooc: ich würde gerne helfen, aber irgendwie würde ich dann ein Chaos  anrichten, glaube ich. ich warte lieber auf Artherks Antwort, oder dass jemand anders plötzlich ruft und meine Blutelfe abhauen muss. Hofffentlich merkt er, dass seine Person hier mal wieder gefragt ist^^)


----------



## Aleyus (23. Januar 2009)

,, Ich kann es nicht glauben das Untote der Geißel im Lager sind'' Elohrir sah missmutig auf den Wachposten der den Alarm gegeben hatte.
Der Orc wirkte irgendwie verängstigt und wurde etwas bleich als Elohrir auf ihn einredete was er eigentlich dabei gedacht hätte nicht wachsamer zu sein.

Er lies von ihm ab und wandte sich seinen Karten zu. Wenn es stimmt was seine Späher ihm sagten war nur noch Orgrimmar nicht besetzt und die Allianz machte sich dran Belagerungsmaschinen aus dem Umland zu bauen. Es musste etwas passieren. Elohrir's Streitkräfte waren nur 700 von den ehemaligen 1200 soldaten die er mitbrachte.Aber jeder Mann zählte und jemand muss dem Kriegshäuptling Bericht erstatten das Verstärkung von Silbermond kommen würde. Er war nur schon da weil seine Streitkräfte in der nähe ein Übungsmanöver gemacht hatten und er Befehle bekam nach orgrimmar zu gehen um die Nachricht abzugeben und der Stadt Entsatz zu schicken.

Die Nachricht musste zu Thrall aber wen soll er schicken? Daranes nochmal zu schicken wäre nicht gut weil er jetzt eh schon damit beschäfitgt ist Sting davon abzuhalten der Blutelfe Tergenna den Kopf abzuschlagen. <Hmm Tergenna> dachte sich Elohrir und wandte sich an einen Adjutanten:
,, Man solle die Blutelfe mit Namen Tergenna zu mir bringen ich möchte mit ihr reden''

--------------------------------------------
Iam back again^^

So ich hoffe ich nehme da nichts vorneweg damit oder?


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Zur gleichen Zeit im Lager der Allianz kam eine riesige Armee.Der Himmel verdunkelte sich.Kilthan,Zwerg der Allianz bemerkte diese Streitmacht und versuchte zu erkennen von woher sie kam und wer sie führte....

Ihm durchlief das Grauen:Er sah die Banner der Geißel.Auch Arthas mischte sich hier ein.Sollte das hier enden?
Sie waren kurz davor Ogrimmar einzunehmen.Woher wusste Arthas davon?
Die Armee der Geisel kam näher und näher.Die Sonne verschwand langsam und nun merkte auch der rest was hier geschah.
Das Brüllen der Lebenden Toten war zu hören.Das konnte nicht das ende sein!Sie bräuchten hilfe,die Horde konnten sie jedoch vergessen.Die würde sich nicht mehr mit den Allianz verbünden,selbst dann müsste Sylvanas und die Blutelfen kommen.
>>Verflucht seist du,schäbiger Verräter Paladin!<<fluchte Kilthan.
Als ob das nicht genug wäre,rückte langsam aber sicher auch noch eine Nekropole an.Im lager der Allianz wusste nun jeder davon und panik breitete sich aus.Kilthan wand sich richtung Ogrimmar und sah die Horde auf den Mauern zum Himmel blicken.
>>Verdammt!Es sieht schlecht aus für uns<<

>>Verfluchtes Allianzler Pack!hat sich mit der Geisel verbündet<<sagte ein grauer Orc.
>>Was sollen wir nun tuhen Meister?Was glaubt ihr wird Thrall tuhen?<<sagte ein Orc Jüngling
>>Was soll er schon machen?Zaubern?Solch eine Streitmacht,kann keiner stoppen Grobus..<<sagte der graue.
>>Männer der Horde,wir geben nicht auf,solch sie die Allianz auch mit den naga verbünden!Zieht eure waffen und kämpft,kämpft aufdass uns niemand vergessen wird!RUHM UND EHRE!!!!<<
>>RUHM UND EHRE!!!!!!<<kam es nun von überall her....Der graue Orc grinste
>>Ruhm und Ehre,hoffen wir mal,dass es wirklich so eine Halle der Ahnen gibt...<<

Die Hordler konnten nicht wissen das die Untoten im Lager der Allianz nicht zur Geisel gehörten sondern die verräter waren,die dies alles möglich machten.
Auch konnten sie nicht wissen das im Lager der Allianz Panik ausbrauch,da der aufprall mit der Geisel blutig enden würde.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Januar 2009)

ok ich misch mich wieder ein.
Ohne artherk fehlt irgendwie ein teil des Spasses.
ich werd dir mal helfen Suiny.


@vorposter
Schon ein paar seiten hier gelesen????!!!
Die Horde und Allianz haben bereits zusammen gegen die Geisel gekaempft, und kurz zurueckgedraengt.
Kann sein das es bald weitergeht aber naja...
----ic---
"Gut."
Seitdem Kampfer es schaffte, sich vom Willen des Lichkoenigs zu befreien, verbrachte er die meiste Zeit im Ausenposten der Argentumdaemmerung.
Dort traf er Leonidas, (ooc: der typ, der den q mit dem weihwasser aus stratholme gibt) und dieser stellte sich bereit, ihm zu helfen, zu lernen, sich besser zu beherrschen und die vollkommene Konzentration durch Meditation zu erlangen.
Ausserdem erlitt er selbst ein aehnliches Schicksal.
Nur war er ein Untoter Paladin.
Zum ersten Mal hoerte Kampfer ein Kompliment von ihm.
Ihm ist es gelungen, sich in die geisteswelt zu versetzen, ohne jedeglicher Hilfsmittel, und seinem Lehrer eine Nachricht mit seinen Gedanken zu versenden.
Kampfer war nicht Magisch begabt, und diese Faehigkeiten waren nur ein Ergebniss der Uebungen, und es war ein sehr kleiner Schritt.
Doch er hatte es auch nicht vor, Magie zu lernen.
Diese Faehigkeit brauchte er, um der Allianz und der Horde zu helfen, und das ohne sich zu zeigen.

Er tastete nach Lady Jainas Geist, doch er schaffte es nicht die riesige Entfernung zu bewaeltigen.
Kampfer versuchte Artherk zu erreichen, doch zu seinem enttaeuschen war sein Geist gerade unzugaenglich.
Zuletzt versuchte er es mit Suiny.
"Heyho. Neuigkeiten?"
Es klappte.


----------



## Tergenna (24. Januar 2009)

Ein Blutelf kam gerade zu Tergenna als sie Artherk grüßte. 
"Elrohir schickt nach einer Blutelfe namens Tergenna." - "Das bin ich, was gibt's denn?", erwiderte sie.
Der Bote - sie nahm an, es war einer aus Elrohirs Truppe - bedeutete ihr zu folgen. Tergenna winkte entschuldigend in Richtung Artherk.
"Wir reden später!", rief sie ihm zu.
Die Leute um sie herum wachten auf, geweckt von dem Gekeife des Troll-Begleiters von Daranes. Erstaunt stellte Tergenna fest, dass er sie beschimpfte und nur von
Daranes davon abgehalten wurde, sich auf sie zu stürzen. "Was für ein lebhafter und rücksichtsloser Typ. Anstatt die anderen schlafen zu lassen...", murmelte sie in sich hinein. 
Sie näherten sich Elrohir, der über einige Karten gebeugt stand. Neben ihm duckte sich ein Ork zusammen, wie ein Kind, das sich gerade eine Schimpftirade von seinen Eltern anhören musste. Grinsend erkannte sie ihn als denjenigen, den sie mit Skorpionschalen gefüttert hatte.

---------

Danke, dass du mich aus der lage, untätig herumstehen zu müssen befreit hast.
@Saytan: Ich dachte, wir hätten geschrieben, dass wir es erstmal nacht lassen wollen. Aber habe ich deinen Post richtig verstanden? Dass es jetzt auch noch Verräter unter den Verlassenen gibt UND sich auch noch eine Nekropole ihren Weg nach Orgrimar bahnt?! 
Und das alles entstand aus einem kleinen Raid auf OG xD

keep on writing
-Anni-


----------



## dragon1 (24. Januar 2009)

heheh genau^^ raid auf orgrimmar-einnehmen der stadt- angriff der geisel-nekropolen-vorsaken-verraeter bei der allianz D


----------



## Silenzz (25. Januar 2009)

denke wir werden in nexter zeit von saytan nichts mehr hören :-s


----------



## Artherk (29. Januar 2009)

sorry das ich so lang nicht da war... aber ich bin bald mit der ausbildung fertig und da hieß es lernen lernen lernen ... sorry aber jetz gehts wieder^^

"hmmm dann eben nicht " dachte der Junge troll als die elfe von dem Boten geholt wurde. " Ich muss mehr informationen haben bevor ich einen unnötigen aufstand anzettle" ,,, Ein kurzer pfiff und sein Begleiter Shadow stand an seiner seite und zusammen machten sie sich auf den weg zu dem von Kampfar beschriebenen lager. 

Auf etwa halben weg hob der große weiße tiger an Artherks seite den kopf und knurrte, leise sprach dieser :"was ist denn los mein kleiner witterst du etwas? Zeig es mir!" er sprintete los  und nach einigen augenblicken bemerkte ich eine große grüne gestalt die sich als ork enpuppte unter ihm lag etwas... Schallendes gelächter erklang von dem ork und er rief in den nachthimmel hinaus:" so Suiny du wirst jetzt sterben" er hob schon einen gefährlich aussehenden dolch als ihn der Fuß Artherks mitten im Rücken traf... der ork taumelte einige schritt vor bevor er sich blitzartig umwandte und den verursacher aus blutunterlaufenen zornigen augen ansah er schrie:" WAS SOLL DAS UNWÜRDIGER, DAFÜR WERDE ICH DICH TÖTEN!" Ein eiskaltes lächeln umspielte die Züge des jungen jägers als er seine beiden schwerter aus den scheiden zog und mit einer Stimme die so scharf wie dolche war sagte er:" na dann versuchs doch aber der elfe ... wirst du kein haar krümmen kapiert?"

Und schon stürzte der ork wutentbrannt los....

ooc nochmals entschuldigung ich hoffe es passt euch so kampfar ich werde noch zu dir kommen und suiny ich hoffe es passte das ich dich rette^^ das wird noch zu meiner lieblingsaufgabe elfen rettenXD 

naja mfg ARthi


----------



## Aleyus (29. Januar 2009)

Elohrir schaute auf und sah Tergenna an. ,, Ah schön das du gekommen bist. Ich weiß das du nicht zu meiner Gruppe gehörst aber ich ahbe dich beobachtet , du bist schnell und flink und genau das brauch ich.'' ,, Wie bitte? Was meint ihr?'' fragte sie mit einer erhobenen Augenbraue und einen sehr genervten Unterton. ,, Nun ich brauche jemanden der eine Nachricht zu Thrall bringt. Und du bist die einzige von der ich meine das du es schaffen würdest.''
Er sah sie an:,, Es ist sehr wichtig das diese Nachricht Thrall erreicht.'' er reichte ihr eine Schriftrolle. ,, Ich hoffe du nimmst an?''

,, Hab ich denn eine Wahl.'' seufzte sie und sagte darauf: ,, Na gut ich tu es.'' ,,Schön auserdem darfst du jeden der dich dir anschließen will mitnehmen aber dein Ziel ist es die Schriftrolle abzugeben also kein Racheakte wenn du eine Nachtelfe siehst die du kennst ja?'' Er zwinkerte ihr zu. Als sie darauf nichts erwiderte sagte Elohrir noch:,, Also gut nun mach dich auf den Weg.''


------------------------------------------------------------------
@ Artherk 

Hmmm wenn du Elfen retten willst versuch doch mal mich zu retten^^


----------



## dragon1 (30. Januar 2009)

Juhu du bist wieder da jetzt gibts wieder handlung^^


Kampfar`s verbindung zu Suiny ist ploetzlich abgebrochen, und er hat kein Wort verstanden von ihrer Nachricht.
Das hies, sie war in Gefahr.
Er konnte gerade nicht weg, also versuchte er den Troll zu erreichen, doch dieser war gegen jedegliche mentale einfluesse abgeschirmt.
Desswegen entschied Kampfar sich dafuer, dessen Tier zu kontaktieren.
Er war verwundert, das es alles verstand und erklaerte ihm, das es Suiny suchen muss.
"Ich kann meine Energie nicht mehr lange Buendeln!" hoerte er seinen Lehrer.
Er brach die Meditation ab und wartete.
Die neuigkeit wuerde Artherk interessieren, und nur ihm wuerde er es anvertrauen.


tja um nicht zu stark zu werden hab ich mal meine faehigkeit darauf begrenzt, das ich es im moment nur kann weil das ein geheiligter boden der argentumdaemmerung ist.


----------



## Artherk (30. Januar 2009)

Der ork war schnell... schneller als es seine leibesfülle vermuten lies. Er zog unterm laufen einen weiteren dolch und versuchte sie auch sofort dem jungen jäger in dem leib zu rammen, doch dieser wich im letzten moment mit einem sprung nach rechts aus. Doch da war er schon wieder die dolche zuckten wie blitze vom himmel immer wieder stach der ork nach der brust des jungen trolls. Er war komplett in die devensive gedrängt worden, so etwas war ihm seit langen nicht mehr passiert. Einen moment war er zu unaufmerksam und fing sich einen langen schnitt über die rechte wange ein. der ork grölte vor freude über das vergossene blut. " Na warte " dachte artherk" dir werd ichs zeigen!" von der wunde noch mehr angestachelt trat er nach dem bein des feisten orks und traf. ein markiges knacken ertönte er musste ihm wohl das schienbein zertrümmert haben, denn er kippte leicht zur seite. Gerade als er den gnadenstoß ansetzen wollte traf ihn etwas an der  rechten schulter und riss ihn von den beinen .... als der junge troll genauer hinsah erkannte er das der schaft eines pfeils etwa eine handspanne weit aus der schulter ragen. Ein schrilles, verrückt klingendes lachen erschallte und aus den schatten trat ein hoch aufgewachsener Blutelf. er hielt einen bogen in der hand und lächelte Artherk spöttisch an mit einer vor hohn  triefende stimme sagte er:" gar nicht mal schlecht jägerwurm aber gegen uns hast du keine chance, wir werden dich vernichten!" Der junge jäger hatte sich inzwischen schon aufgesetzt und ein schoviales lächeln aufgesetzt , er machte sich gerade am pfeilschaft zu schaffen und riss ihn aus der schulter was ihm ein schmerzerfülltes grunzen entlockte bevor er sprach:" Na jetz wirds wenigstens mal interessant dein kumpel da war ja schon ganz langweilig mal sehen was du drauf hast!" Empört schrie der elf:" WIE KANNST DU ES WAGEN UNWÜRDIGE MISSGEBURT, DU HAST DICH IN UNSERE ANGELEGENHEITEN EINGEMISCHT ALS DU DIE ELFE HINTER DIR GESCHÜTZT HAST UND DAFÜR WIRST DU JETZT DURCH MEINE HAND STERBEN!" um seine worte zu unterstreichen warf er den Bogen weg und zog dafür eine gefährlich aussehendes Zweihandschert mit dem er auch sofort angriff...

OOC grins ich liebe es mich selbst in brenzlige situationen zu bringen aber etwas hilfe wäre nett wo steckt denn suiny?^^ und kampfar das könnte noch etwas dauern bis ich da bin XD 

mfg arthi


----------



## dragon1 (30. Januar 2009)

um seine worte zu unterstreichen warf er den Bogen weg und zog dafür eine gefährlich aussehendes Zweihandschert mit dem er auch sofort angriff...
---

...und ein Schrei ertoente.
Er brach zusammen, aber er lebte noch, und ein Dolch steckte in seinem Ruecken.
Eine Verweste gestalt wurde erkennbar.
"Du hattest glueck gehabt.
Das lager ist nur mehrere hundert meter entfernt gewesen.
Mit meinem neuen Fluch spuere ich keine erschoepfung, und bin mal eben vorbei schauen gekommen.
Wir haben keine zeit, es sind viele."



---
War mir zu langweilig.
wie ist der zustand der elfe?


----------



## Silenzz (30. Januar 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ...und ein Schrei ertoente.
> Er brach zusammen, aber er lebte noch, und ein Dolch steckte in seinem Ruecken.
> Eine Verweste gestalt wurde erkennbar.
> "Du hattest glueck gehabt.
> ...


Auf welche Situation bezieht sich das denn jetzt..? Auf eine von dir geschaffene, oder auf die von Arthi und mir..?


----------



## dragon1 (30. Januar 2009)

Ich bin zu euch beiden gekommen^^


----------



## Silenzz (30. Januar 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich bin zu euch beiden gekommen^^


ok dann werd ich schnell einen Text schreiben^^


----------



## Tergenna (31. Januar 2009)

_Zum Boten degradiert, na toll_, dachte Tergenna als sie sich überlegte, wie sie am schnellsten zum Kriegshäuptling kommen könnte.
"Was würde ich jetzt für eine Tasse Disteltee geben, oder zwei..?", seufzte sie, schon auf dem Weg ihre Sachen einzupacken.
Außerdem fragte sie sich, wieso eigentlich jeder zweite versuchte, sie davon abzuhalten, ihre persönliche Fehde mit der Nachtelfe weiterzuführen. 
nachdem sie ihre Vorbereitungen abgeschlossen und sich bei Kujune abgemeldet hatte verließ sie das Lager in Richtung Tor.

-------------

ooc: Weiß nicht, ob ich mich einmischen sollte... xD
Wie soll ich überhaupt nach og reinkommen? ich meine, die Tore sind zu, oder? Die Wachen erscießen jeden, der zu nahe kommt... *herausforderung angenommen*

-Anni-


----------



## Artherk (3. Februar 2009)

alles wartet auf den text von suiny^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (5. Februar 2009)

Sorry, hatte bisschen was zu tun:

Eine starke Hand packte Suiny an der Schulter und zog sie von den kämpfenden weg. Suiny war noch völlig weggetreten von dem tritt in ihr Gesicht und konnte sich nicht wehren, Artherk und Kampfer waren zu sehr in ihren Kampf vertieft und mussten darauf achten nicht getötet zu werden. Ein hochgewachsener, muskelbepackter Troll zog die Elfe von den Kämpfenden weg und nach wenigen Metern wuchtete er sie auf den Rücken um mit ihr zu fliehen. Artherk tötete gerade den Troll mit seinen Klingen, als er bemerkte was los war:
"Kampfer, Verdammt, sie haben Suiny!" schrie Artherk.
"Was?" fragte Kampfer, "Verflucht, wo sind sie hin?"
"Warte, ich werde mein Adlerauge über die Gegend schweifen lassen!" gerade hatte Artherk diese Worte ausgesprochen, als er schon in eine Trance verfiel und mittels seiner besonderen Fähigkeit sein "Auge" über das umliegende Gebiet schweifen ließ. Er wollte gerade die Suche abbrechen als er einen Troll sah, eigentlich in dieser Gegend nichts ungewöhnliches, allerdings hatte der besagte Troll eine Elfe um seine Schultern und das war sehr wohl etwas besonderes. Doch das aller merkwürdigste war, dass die beiden einfach verschwanden, sie lösten sich nicht auf oder gingen in einen Nebel, nein sie waren von einer Sekunde auf die nächste einfach verschwunden.
"Kampfer, ich glaub wir haben ein großes Problem. Ich glaube Suiny hat sich mit Leuten eingelassen, gegen die selbst wir machtlos sind!"


Suiny wurde in ein Lager getragen, ein Lager, das aus mehr als nur aus Menschen oder Orks bestand, nein das ganze Lager war von Personen von beiden Fraktionen bewohnt. Der Troll warf die Nachtelfe unsanft mitten in das Lager, an das Feuer um das ein Kreis stand.
"Nun," sagte eine Stimme, an der man das Alter des Sprechers nicht fest machen konnte "ist endlich Suiny zu uns zurückgekehrt, und ich hoffe sie hat ihren Auftrag erfüllt."


----------



## dragon1 (6. Februar 2009)

"Verflucht".
Der Untote neigte seinen Kopf zur Seite, wie es fuer einen Lebenden unmoeglich war.
"Sie ist gegen jedegliche einfluesse abgeschirmt.
Ich kann sie nicht finden.
Wir koennen nichts fuer sie tun.
Ich hab so ziemlich alles durchdacht."


----------



## Tergenna (1. März 2009)

Tergenna war an dem Tor angekommen. Zur Sicherheit war sie das letzte Stück über die freie Ebene vor dem Tor geschlichen, hatte sich angepirscht.
Immer noch lagen eine Menge Leichen herum. Die toten, oder besser: nicht mehr untoten, Monstrositäten stanken wie nichts gutes und waren von den Skorpionen und anderen Tieren dieses Gebiets schon abgetragen und zum Teil abgenagt. Nach der Schlacht waren die Aasfressen gekommen, um die Überreste zu entfernen. Weiter entfernt sah sie gerade einige Wölfe inzwischen unerkennbare Leichen zerfetzen. Schaudernd wandte sie sich ab.
Sie hämmerte an das Tor und hoffte, dass überhaupt jemand sie hören würde, schließlich war es aus dicken Baumstämmen zusammengezimmert.
Das Tor selbst war auch nicht ganz unversehrt. Die unteren ein bis zwei Meter waren zum Teil mit Blut bespritzt und anderen nicht zu identifizierenden Körperflüssigkeiten, die sie lieber gar nicht genauer betrachtete, und die wild gewordenen Monströsitäten hatten mit ihren drei oder mehr Armen auch auf das Holz eingedroschen, so dass es an einigen Stellen heftig gesplittert war.
In dem Moment hörte sie von der Mauer eine Stimme: "Hee! Wer is' da? Mach nicht so'n Lärm!"
"Ich bin Tergenna von den Shadows, öffnet bitte das Tor, ich muss eine Nachricht überbringen!", rief sie hoch zu einer Wache, von dem Umriss zu schließen, ein Troll, der versuchte mit einer Fackel nach unten zu leuchten.
"Ich hab Order, niemanden reinzulassen den ich nicht vorher überprüft habe. Tut mir leid, aber ich kann nix für die Paranoia vom Chef."
Tergenna stöhnte, das oder etwas ähnliches hatte sie schon erwartet. 
"Dann wirf ne Fackel runter und ich leuchte mir selber ins Gesicht, das beweist dann doch hoffentlich, dass ich vertrauenswürdig genug bin, oder?"
Eine Stimme rief den Troll von der Mauer, der entschuldigend nach unten winkte. nach einigen Augenblicken war er wieder zu sehen.
"Der Chef meint, ich soll das Tor öffnen, aber du musst deine Waffen ablegen und wirst danach von Wachen begleitet."
Tergenna nickte, steckte ihre Schwerter in den Boden und entfernte sich einige meter von ihnen. "Zufrieden?", rief sie zu der Wache hoch.
"perfekt!", tönte es zurück. "Jungs, macht die Tür auf!", schrie er danach zur anderen Seite des Tors, hinunter, woraufhin auch schon ein Knarren einsetzte, als das Tor sich langsam öffnete.
Der Spalt war gerade groß genug, dass jemand sich durchzwängen konnte und schon kam ihr ihre Garde von vier Orks entgegen, die ihre Waffen an sich nahmen, sie dann umringten und zurück durch das Tor führte. kaum waren sie durch, als sich das Tor hinter ihnen wieder mit einem dumpfen Knall schloss. Endlich einmal kompetente Wachen, anstatt der sonst meist faul herumstehenden Grunzer aus Orgrimmar! 

------------------

So ich hör mal auf, bevor ich hier schon alles vorweg schreibe.
Aber leute, langsam kann hier doch auch mal wieder jemand anderes schreiben, sonst bin ich ja gezwungen, selbstgespräche zu führen und andere 
maßnahmen zu ergreifen!
Kommt schon, lasst den Thread nicht wieder einstauben, der ist viel zu schade dafür xD

-Anni-


----------



## Silenzz (2. März 2009)

Suiny kam langsam wieder zu sich, in den ersten Sekunden konnte sie sich an gar nichts erinnern, doch dann kehrten ihre Erinnerungen in voller Stärke zurück. Sie sprang hoch und griff in die Scheiden, in der ihre Dolche stecken sollten, allerdings taten sie das nicht. Ohne auch nur eine Sekunde nachzudenken sprang sie auf den erst besten Gegner zu und wollte ihn zu Boden treten doch bevor sie überhaupt abhob, wurde sie unsanft auf den Boden geworfen. "_Magie_," kam es der Nachtelfe in den Sinn "_und besonders starke, das kann nur..._"
Jemand klatschte in die Hände:"Gut gemacht Suiny, du bist gerademal einige wenige Minuten bei uns und willst uns schon töten, das gefällt mir gar nicht."
Suiny stockte der Atem als sie die Stimme hörte:"Das kann nicht sein," sagte die Nachtelfe verzweifelt "ihr dachtet ich wäre tot!".
"Oh ja Suiny, das stimmt, bis einer unserer" der Sprecher suchte nach einem passenden Wort "Mitstreiter, dich auf dem Schlachtfeld gesehn hat."
Suiny konnte es nicht glauben, vor einigen Jahren, hatte sie für eine Gilde als Meuchelmörderin gearbeitet, doch als ein Auftrag in einer Katastrophe geendet war, hatte sie untertauchen müssen um nicht getötet zu werden. Sie hatte das Schiff mit dem sie von Ratschet nach Menethil segeln sollte auf der Reise zerstört und war anschließend mit der Hilfe von 2 Gnomen-Ingenieuren geflohen, sie hatte gewusst das ihre Gilde sie wieder aufspürt, deshalb hatte sie lange Zeit gewartet bis sie wieder angefangen hatte zu arbeiten, und diesmal für die Allianz. Allerdings hatte man sie wiedergefunden, was nicht wirklich gut war, und ihr Anführer höchstpersönlich war gekommen um sie zu töten. Sie hatte niemals den Namen ihres Anführers mitbekommen man sprach auch nicht über ihn, er war sozusagen nicht existent. Das er gekommen war bedeutete großen Ärger.
"Was wollt ihr?" fragte Suiny den Anführer, "mein Leben?!"
"Wenn wir nach unseren Regeln gehn würden, ja, aber ich brauche dich für einen Auftrag, du sollst jemand ganz besonderes töten." sprach der Unbekannte.
"So? Wen denn?" fragte Suiny erneut.
"Lord, Bolvar Fordragon!"


----------



## dragon1 (2. März 2009)

ich wuerde gern was schreiben aber ich  kann mich an keinen post anhaengen.


----------



## Al Fifino (2. März 2009)

_Was für ein wunderschöner Mond..._
Ich konnte nicht umhin, das milchig-weiße Himmelsgebilde zu bewundern. Es schien so weit entfernt und doch so nah zu sein, in einer anderen und zugleich in dieser Welt zu verweilen - und vor allem war es weit genug weg, um nicht den Gestank riechen zu müssen, der vor den Toren Orgrimmars seinen Ursprung hatte und sich gerne auch in die Stadt selbst einschlich. Bisher war er noch nicht allzu weit vorgedrungen, was mich zutiefst erfreute. Meine Nase war sicherlich nicht mehr die beste, und wenn man sie ansah, konnte man es ihr auch nicht verübeln: sie musste etliche Male gebrochen worden sein, bevor ich endlich tot umgekippt war. Und dennoch schaffte sie es, mir zumindest einen Hauch dieser unsichtbaren Pest zu vermitteln.
Ich seufzte schwer, jedoch leise. Seit dem Angriff dieser untoten Horden, von dem mich einmal öfters niemand meiner Informanten gewarnt hatte, waren wandelnde Leichen nicht unbedingt gern gesehen Gäste, weder vor den Toren Orgrimmars noch in der Stadt selbst. Was meinen eigenen, etwas strengeren Körpergeruch anging, so konnte ich ihn mithilfe einiger einfacher magischer Formeln noch unter Kontrolle halten. Mit einem ähnlichen einfachen Zauber hatte ich auch eine kleine, leuchtende Kugel geschaffen, die in meiner offenen Hand schwebte und eben genügend Licht spendete, um etwas zu sehen und dennoch nicht gleich aufzufallen. Die lange schwarze Kutte zusammen mit der tief ins Gesicht gezogenen Kapuze komplettierten meine Tarnung und machte mich im Schatten der Häuserwände fast unsichtbar, sah man von den winzigen Lichtpunkt ab, den ich mit einer raschen Handbewegung zum Erlöschen brachte.
Neugierig beugte ich mich um die Ecke des Hauses herum. Das Tor von Orgrimmar ragte vielleicht hundert Meter entfernt von mir auf. Eine Gestalt, die oben Wache hielt, schien sich mit jemanden zu unterhalten, der Eintritt in die Stadt verlangte. Ich konnte von Glück reden, dass ich hier drin war, noch bevor der Angriff der Untoten kam - die Stadt war systematisch abgeriegelt und zu einer uneinnehmbaren Festung ausgebaut worden, in die ich nicht ohne weiteres gelangt wäre.
Inzwischen kam ein wenig Bewegung in die Wachen am Tor. Es wurde einen winzig kleinen Spalt weit geöffnet, um einer einzelnen Person Eintritt zu gewähren. Auf die Entfernung und im flackernden Licht der Fackeln konnte ich nicht genau erkennen, um wen es sich handelte, doch die schmale Silhouette kam von Grunzern umringt mit solch einer Anmut auf mich zu, dass ich mich unwillkürlich ein wenig mehr in die sichere Dunkelheit der Schatten zurück zog. Die Gestalt machte einen kampferprobten Eindruck - immerhin hatte sie die Schlacht, die draußen gewütet hatte, überlebt - und schien sich ihrer Aufgabe vollends bewusst, denn sie schritt zielstrebig aus.
Einen Augenblick lang rang ich noch mit der inneren Stimme, die mich unter allen Umständen davon abbringen wollte, meine Deckung zu verlassen und den Neuankömmling zu verfolgen, doch meine Neugier siegte, unterstützt von der gähnenden Langeweile, die sich inzwischen eingestellt hatte und nun durchbrochen wurde. Hastig sah ich mich noch einmal um, ob ich irgendjemanden entdecken konnte, dann huschte ich gebückt hinter der Ecke hervor und folgte der streng bewachten Person in gebührendem Abstand.


----------



## Tergenna (3. März 2009)

Hinter den starken Mauern von Orgrimmar kam in Tergenna unwillkürlich ein Gefühl von Sicherheit auf. Ganz sicher war die Stadt nicht das schönste Fleckchen Erde der Welt, aber im Moment konnte sie sich nichts besseres vorstellen, als einfach nur in das hiesige Gasthaus einzukehren und sich hinzulegen. Aber der Brief in ihrer Tasche raschelte noch immer und sie konnte sich nur damit trösten, nach dessen Überbringen immer noch genügend Zeit zum Schlafen zu finden.
An eben jenem Gasthaus kam sie gerade mit ihren Wachen vorbei und das Gelächter und der übliche Lärm ertönte verlockend.
Wäre ihr nicht der ganze Kram dazwischen gekommen, wäre sie jetzt wahrscheinlich dadrin und würde sich mit den anderen bestens unterhalten.
Sie gingen an einem der vielen Freudenfeuer in der Stadt vorbei, um das ein paar andere Wachen standen und miteinander plauderten. Jetzt schauten ihre begleiter begehrlich dort hin, wie sie eben zu dem Gasthaus. Anscheinend wollte nicht nur sie einfach ihre Ruhe haben.
Und die würden sie schneller bekommen, wenn sie sich jetzt mit diesem Anliegen beeilte. Sie schritt etwas schneller aus, woraufhin auch ihre Wache einen Zahn zulegte. Nur noch am Auktionshaus und der Bank vorbei, durch die Gasse ins Tal der Ehre, Brief abgeben und dann...
"Wer riecht hier denn so?", fragte plötzlich einer der Orks, hielt sich die nase zu und wedelte mit der hand davor herum.
Tergenna wurde rot. Sie sah im Grunde eigentlich nicht anders aus, als das Tor: voller Blut und Matsch und Schmutz. Sie hatte es vollkommen vergessen; vor dem Tor hatte alles gestunken und in Elrohirs Lager hatte es nicht besser gerochen, also war es nicht so aufgefallen.
"he he he, ich dachte immer, Elfen halten soviel auf ihr Äußeres.", meinte eine Grünhaut links von ihr. Er sah grinsend auf sie runter. "Hab ich mich wohl getäuscht."
Sie erwiderte nichts, ihre Wachen wollten sich nur ein wenig amüsieren, wahrscheinlich um sich ihren Dienst zu versüßen. Sie hatte nicht mehr den Nerv, sich jetzt noch in eine kindische Streiterei verwickeln zu lassen. Sie blickte schweigend auf, in das gesicht des Streitanfängers, und versuchte, möglichst ruhig zu wirken, um ihm zu zeigen, wie nutzlos seine Bemühungen waren. Nach einigen Momenten straffte der Ork sich und winkte sie weiter. 
Glücklicherweise hatte er verstanden und ließ sie weiter in Ruhe.


----------



## Al Fifino (3. März 2009)

Aus der Taverne drangen verlockendes Grölen und der geradezu himmlische Duft von Schweinebraten und Met. So gerne ich auch dort hinein gegangen und etwas gegessen hätte, ich konnte es mir schlichtweg nicht leisten, gleich in zweifacher Hinsicht. Zum einen hatte ich kein Geld bei mir, und zum anderen hätte man mir meinen Kopf vor die Füße gelegt, bevor ich auch nur meine Bestellung hätte aufgeben können.
Einen Moment lang fragte ich mich, ob es mir wohl möglich gewesen wäre, dann noch immer etwas zu essen; allerdings verwarf ich den Gedanken gleich wieder und huschte stattdessen an der offenen Tür und dem aus ihr herausstrahlendem Licht vorbei, um wieder mit der Dunkelheit zu verschmelzen.
Mein Opfer schien sich in Richtung des Tals der Ehre zu bewegen, sehr zu meinem Missmut. Die Passage dorthin war enger als alle anderen in ganz Orgrimmar und derzeit mit Freudefeuern geradezu gespickt, welche mir den Schatten nahmen. Ich verengte meine Augen zu kleinen Schlitzen, als ich fieberhaft zu überlegen anfing, nur um immer auf das gleiche Ergebnis zu kommen: wenn ich ihnen folgen wollte, würde ich den Schutz der Dunkelheit verlassen müssen, ob ich wollte oder nicht.
Ich schnalzte leise mit der Zunge und zog meinen Umhang noch etwas enger um mich, als mein Entschluss fest stand. Dann trat ich mit möglichst ruhigen Bewegungen von der Häuserwand, die mir bisher noch Deckung geboten hatte, weg und in das flackernde Licht der Feuer. Einen Moment lang war mir mehr als nur unwohl, als ich daran dachte, dass ich mich freiwillig jedem der Grunzer offenbarte, die an den Flammen standen und sich wärmten. Zu meiner Überraschung schienen sie allerdings nicht sonderlich viel für mich übrig zu haben: wenn mich einer von ihnen überhaupt ansah, dann grunzte er nur etwas in sich hinein und wandte sich einen Augenblick später wieder von mir ab, um sich mit seinen Kumpanen zu unterhalten.
Trotz allem zog ich noch einmal vorsorglich die Kapuze ein wenig tiefer ins Gesicht und schaute dann wieder nach vorne.
Meine Augen weiteten sich erschrocken, als ich sie nur ein paar Schritte weit entfernt entdeckte. Mein Herz, das schon seit langem ein eher stilles Dasein fristete, begann plötzlich, unnatürlich hart gegen meine Rippen zu schlagen, und das Pochen drang unangenehm laut aus dem etwa faustgroßen Loch in meiner Brust heraus, das ich seit meiner Auferstehung hatte. So sehr ich auch über die neue Situation überrascht war, konnte ich ihr doch auch etwas Gutes abgewinnen: sie hatten mich bisher noch nicht wahrgenommen - und ich konnte endlich einen genaueren Blick auf mein Opfer riskieren.
Ich sah mich kurz und verstohlen um, dann neigte ich mich ein wenig zur Seite und schaute um den Ork, der als Begleitung abgestellt worden war, herum. 
Schwarz-blaues Haar, dass in dem Licht der Feuer geheimnisvoll schimmerte, war zu einem etwa schulterlangen Zopf zusammengebunden. Zwei spitze Ohren stachen aus ihnen hervor, und als ob das noch nicht reichte, um meinen Verdacht zu bestätigen, bewegte sich die Gestalt noch immer mit einer Grazie, welche nur die Sindorei und ihre dunkelhäutigen Verwandten zustande brachten. Etwas überrascht stellte ich fest, dass es sich bei meinem Opfer um eine Blutelfe handeln musste: ihre dunkelbraune Lederrüstung wies eine schmale Taille auf, wie sie beim männlichen Geschlecht wohl eher untypisch gewesen wäre.
Mein Blick fiel auf meine eigene Statur, dann wieder auf die Taille der Blutelfe und erneut auf mich. Ich konnte mir ein Grinsen nicht verkneifen, als ich erkannte, dass wir uns zumindest in diesem Merkmal zu ähneln schienen, dann riss ich mich wieder zusammen und erinnerte mich an meine derzeitige Lage.
Ich musste unauffällig bleiben. Und vor allem musste ich auf mein Herz achten, dessen verräterisches Pochen noch immer durch die Nacht hallte...


----------



## Tergenna (3. März 2009)

Immer noch schweigend setzte sich die Gruppe in Bewegung, die Ausgelassenheit und das Geplänkel war so schnell wieder verflogen, wie es angefangen hatte. Die Disziplin, die sie am Tor bemerkt hatte, gewann wieder die Oberhand. militärisch fast unübertroffen, diese orks. Von Natur aus laut und grob, aber sie konnten auch präzise arbeiten wie schachmeister und einige waren auch sehr, sehr gerissen, wie sie an dem besten kartenspieler der shadows hatte merken müssen. Mehr als einmal hatte er ihr den Geldbeutel um einiges erleichtert, auch durch, wie sie ihn verdächtigte, einige faule tricks.
Inzwischen hatten sie die Gasse erreicht, die ihr fast ein heimeliges Gefühl verschaffte. Schön dunkel, mit dem Geschäft für Kräuterkunde zur linken, dem Lederverarbeiter und Kürschner zur rechten und noch vielen anderen Geschäften, die jetzt aber geschlossen und zum Teil wahrscheinlich auch leer waren.
So gut die Inhaber in Orgrimmar auch ihre Geschäfte machten, einige würden beim Auftauchen von Gefahr wohl eher das Weite suchen, als sich um die Stadt sorgen zu machen und einige andere würden wahrscheinlich jetzt zur Verteidigung der Stadt auf den Mauern sein oder eventuell auch vor den Mauern.
Sosehr sie sich auch sicher fühlte, sie hatte ja auch einige Wachen dabei, die sie zwar bewachen sollten, aber sie bestimmt auch beschützen würden, sie hatte das komische Gefühl, verfolgt zu werden. Was merkwürdig war, was sollte denn schon irgendwer von ihr wollen? Das einzige, das sie an Wert dabei hatte, war ein heiltrank und ein paar bandagen. Die Schwerter hatte ein Ork an sich genommen und wahrscheinlich würde sie sie auch nach diesem Botengang wiederbekommen, aber ihr gesamter Beutel, ihre Ersparnisse, waren auf dem Schlachtfeld geblieben oder auf der Bank. Sie sah mit einem Ruck auf. Ihr Geld!
Der Bastard hatte ihr das Geld gestohlen! Beinahe hätte sie laut aufgestöhnt. Womit sollte sie jetzt das Gasthaus bezahlen, ein Bad und Getränke noch dazu?
Sie ließ ein wenig den Kopf hängen, während sie weiterging. Ohne Versicherung auf ein gutes Bett für die Nacht senkte sich ihre Laune gewaltig.
Im schlimmsten Fall musste sie sich noch Geld leihen und bei ihren Kontakten waren die Zinsen unerhört. Hoffentlich kriegte sie ein Belohnung dafür, sich während der nacht durch halb Durotar zu quälen nur um einen nutzlosen brief zu überbringen und das ohne ordentliche Ruhepause.

------------

gute nacht, ich brauch auch mal ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Anni-


----------



## Al Fifino (4. März 2009)

Das Herzklopfen verstummte, abgesehen von einem kräftigen Schlag, der ungefähr jede Minute einmal ertönte und dennoch nicht stark genug war, um durch das Loch seinem Gefängnis zu entfliehen. Inzwischen hatte sich wieder die Langeweile eingestellt, der ich eigentlich hatte entfliehen wollen, auch wenn ich nach wie vor auf der Hut blieb. Je länger ich der Gruppe folgte, umso mehr fragte ich mich allerdings, wozu ich mich überhaupt noch aufmerksam umsah: keiner der herumstehenden Grunzer schien sich auch nur ansatzweise für mich zu interessieren, und streifte mich einmal der Blick einer der Wachen, so ging er einfach über mich hinüber und verweilte an einer anderen Stelle. Die Grünhäute fühlten sich in ihrer Festung eindeutig sicher - und das Kriegslager vor den Toren der Stadt musste sein Übriges tun, so dass sie keinerlei Anreiz darin sahen, wachsam zu bleiben.
Ich seufzte leise in mich hinein, während ich den Abstand zwischen mir und der Gruppe noch ein wenig verringerte. Nur noch wenige Schritte trennten uns, und obwohl das Risiko, entdeckt zu werden, beträchtlich stieg, machte ich mir angesichts der anderen Grunzer keine sonderlichen Sorgen darum. Vielmehr freute ich mich ungemein darüber, endlich in der Lage zu sein, die Gespräche zwischen den vier Orks und der Blutelfe verfolgen zu können und nicht nur immer Fetzen davon aufzufangen. Derzeit verhielten sie sich zwar noch ruhig, doch wer wusste schon, was noch geschehen mochte?
Die Frau schien plötzlich zusammen zu zucken, und meine Eingeweide zogen sich schlagartig zusammen. Dann schritt sie einfach weiter, als sei nichts gewesen, auch wenn mir ihre flüchtige Handbewegung an ihren Gürtel nicht entging. Das, was ihre Finger fast schon verzweifelt suchten, war eindeutig nicht da.
Ein weiterer, dieses Mal schwerer Seufzer entrankte sich meiner Kehle. Ich hatte nie auch nur darüber nachgedacht, die Orks anzugreifen oder zu überraschen - die Grünhäute waren bekannt dafür, alles niederzumetzeln, was sich ihnen in den Weg schmiss, und einer ihrer größten Wünsche war es, im Kampf mit erhobenen Schild und Schwert zu sterben. Erst jetzt erkannte ich aber, dass die Blutelfe nicht einmal einen Geldbeutel an ihrer Seite hängen hatte.
Enttäuschung vermischte sich mit Trotz, als ich meinen herunterhängenden Kopf wieder anhob und meine Verfolgung nicht abbrach. Ich klebte nun schon zu lange an ihren Fersen, um einfach ohne Beute abzurücken. Irgendetwas würde sich schon ergeben. Irgendwas hatte sich bisher schließlich _immer_ ergeben.


----------



## Silenzz (4. März 2009)

Die Nachtelfe bewegte sich auf das Lager der Allianz zu, allerdings nicht allein, ein halbes dutzend Wächter folgten ihr. Falls sie den Gedanken hatte zu fliehn würde man sie töten, allerdings hatte man ihr ihre Waffen zurückgegeben, was ein dummer Fehler war wie sie gleich beweisen würde. Während sich der kleine Trupp über die weite Ebene zwischen dem Lager der Allianz und dem Lager der Meuchelmörder bewegte, schmiedete Suiny einen Plan. Sie hatte vor zu kämpfen, allerdings konnte sie in der Einöde keinen geeigneten Platz zum kämpfen finden, kein Stein hinter dem sie Deckung suchen konnte, kein Graben in den sie springen konnte. Die einzige Möglichkeit die ihr bleib war zum Lager der Allianz zu gehn und dann hinter den Zelten Deckung suchen, gleichzeitig konnte sie darauf hoffen dasd man ihr half. Ihre Bewacher, allesamt Menschen damit sie auch zu Bolvar konnten, waren hoffentlich nicht die stärksten, denn gleich gegen 6 Wiedersacher zu kämpfen würde anstrengend werden. Die Zelte kamen immer näher, an dem Ort an dem Suiny sich ihren Gegnern stellen würde, war ein riesengroßes Zelt, was hoffentlich von Pflichtbewussten Soldaten der Allianz bewohnt wurde.
Dann erreichten sie und ihre Gefährten den Punkt an dem sie zuschlagen wollte, Suiny blieb stehn und wartete kurz.
"Los weiter, wir haben nicht ewig Zeit!" flüsterte ein Wächter mürrisch.
Die Nachtelfe blickte kurz auf.......Und drehte sich ruckartig um, ehe der Wächter hinter ihr wirklich bemerkte was los war, sprang Suiny schon auf ihn, mit ihren beiden Füßen packte sie sich seinen Kopf und riß ihn mit solcher Gewalt nach hinten, dass das Genick brach. Ehe die anderen Wächter überhaupt reagieren konnten starb der nächste von ihnen, ein Wurfdolch steckte in seiner Kehle. Doch dann erkannte man das die vier anderen Wächter geübte Kämpfer waren, sie zogen ihre Klingen und warteten auf eine Reaktion von der Nachtelfe. Besagte stand mit dem Rücken zur Einöde und konnte sich nicht in das Lager zurückziehn, es sei denn sie konnte die anderen lange genug ablenken.
"Es ist genauso wie es unser Anführer gesagt hat, du bist durch und durch ein durchtriebenes Miststück!" sagte einer der vier Menschen provozierend, er hatte eine lange Mähne und war für nicht gerade wenige Damen sicherlich eine Augenweide.
"Nein, ich habe einfach nur die Seiten gewechselt und werde sicher nicht zu euch zurückkommen!" antwortete Suiny sie kramte in einem Beutel rum der an ihrer Hüfte hin. Einer der anderen Wächter bemerkte das und machte seine Kampfgefährten darauf aufmerksam, doch ehe sie etwas ausrichten konnten war Suiny schon in einer Rauchwolke verschwunden.
"Verdammt!" brüllte der Wächter mit der langen Mähne laut.
"Sei ruhig." beschwichtigte ihn ein anderer, "willst du noch das ganze Lager aufwecke....." weiter kam er nicht, denn ein Dolch hatte ihm die Kehle durchtrennt. Die Wächter entdeckten Suiny ehe sie wieder verschwinden konnte, diese rannten so schnell sie konnten auf sie zu, Suniy erkannte ihre Chancen im Kampf und wirbelte auf dem Absatz herum und rannte quer durch das ganze Lager. Sie kam an verschieden großen Zelten vorbei manche, so groß wie ein ganzes Haus, andere so klein das gerade mal 2 Soldaten Platz darin hatten. Zwar kam Suiny an einigen Lagerfeuern vorbei allerdings waren dort nicht genügend Soldaten und ihre Verfolger würden diese und sie selbst mit aller warscheinlichkeit töten. Die Nachtelfe jagte durch die "Gassen" und sah schon ihr Ende kommen, da ihre Verfolger sieh schon fast eingeholt hatten, als sie um eine Ecke bog und aufeinmal von einer starken Hand in ein Zelt gezogen wurde.
"So sieht man sich wieder Nachtelfe!" sagte ein grinsendes Gesicht, und dieses Gesicht passte nur zu einem ihr wohlvertrautem Troll-Jäger, Artherk.


----------



## Tergenna (7. März 2009)

Tergenna war sich im Klaren darüber, dass ihre momentanen Gedanken bei weitem alle Moral verwarfen, die sie sich überhaupt noch aufbewahrt hatte, aber die Geldbeutel der Elitewachen um sie herum sahen verlockend schwer aus. Sie schluckte und versuchte den Blick abzuwenden, wieder einmal kam die Elster in ihr durch. 
"Oh! schaut mal dort!", rief sie und zeigte nach dem Zufallsprinzip ausgewählt in eine dunkle Ecke, woraufhin die Wachen aus ihrem Trott aufwachten, sich scharf wie Wachhunde aufrichteten und angestrengt ins Dunkel starrten. Schleunigst entwendete die Schurkin der nächststehenden Wache den locker angebundenen Geldbeutel, der wohl auch als Statussymbol diente, ohne dass jemand es bemerkte. Rasch ließ sie ihn in einer eingenähten Tasche im Inneren ihres Umhangs verschwinden.
_Keine Zeit für ein schlechtes Gewissen... Keine Zeit für ein schlechtes Gewissen... Keine Zeit für ein schlechtes Gewissen..._, wiederholte sie ihr Mantra in Gedanken immer wieder. Von Verbündeten hatte sie noch nicht gestohlen... nicht oft... nicht zu oft, zumindest.
"Upps, ich hab mich wohl geirrt", sagte sie entschuldigend mit einem unschuldigen Lächeln, das sie gerade noch so nicht zu einer Grimasse entgleisen ließ.
"Wollen wir nicht weitergehen?", fragte sie weiter so harmlos wie möglich. "Wir wollen ja alle nur noch ausruhen, nicht?"
Die Orks grummelten und warfen ihr einige böse Blicke zu. Sie meinte auch einige gemurmelte orkische Beleidigungen zu hören, ließ sich aber nicht näher darauf ein. Zumindest für die Nacht war vorgesorgt.
Ihr schlechtes Karma würde ihr noch irgendwann zum Verhängnis werden, das spürte sie.

-----------

(ooc:
beschwert euch nicht! Unmoralische Schurken (ich meine *Schurken*, hm?), sind ja wohl erlaubt, was? *g*
Es macht spaß, so was zu schreiben xD)


----------



## Al Fifino (8. März 2009)

Ein kurzes, anerkennendes Lächeln huschte über meine Lippen.
Es benötigte einiges an Mut, einem Ork im Kampf entgegen zu treten. Die Grünhäute waren nicht umsonst gefürchtete Feinde - sie vereinten sowohl Kraft als auch Schnelligkeit und Gewandtheit in sich, und Krieg schien für sie mehr eine angenehme Abwechslung denn ein Risiko zu sein. Ein Gefecht auf Leben und Tod - das war es, was sich Orks wünschten.
Einem dieser Krieger aber auch noch die pralle Geldbörse zu klauen, grenzte schon fast an Wahnsinn. Wenn man dabei entdeckt wurde, konnte man sich unweigerlich sicher sein, im nächsten Moment tot auf dem Boden zu liegen, gleich, wie schnell man versuchen mochte zu entwischen. Ein Kampf war in solchen Fällen unausweichlich, und bei einem Ork zog man nicht nur selten den Kürzeren.
Aber eben diese Gefahr war die Blutelfe eingegangen. Sie hatte Verbündete beklaut, Wesen, die sie in eben diesem Moment beschützten. Ein warmes Gefühl der Verbundenheit stieg in mir hoch, während ich zugleich einen weitreichenden, wahrscheinlich nicht minder riskanten Entschluss fasste. Was auch immer diese Frau hier wollte, ich musste es herausfinden. Eigentlich gehörte es weder zu meinem eigentlichen Auftrag noch war ich tatsächlich dazu gezwungen, aber ich hatte das Gefühl, dass ein kurzes Gespräch mit ihr zu interessanten Informationen führen könnte.
Meine Hand griff in einen der Beutel, die an meinem Gürtel hingen, und kam mit einem gelben Pulver beladen wieder zum Vorschein. Ein kurzer Blick um mich herum offenbarte keine weiteren Gefahren, das nächste, von Wachen umringte Freudenfeuer war vielleicht etwas mehr als zwanzig Schritte weit entfernt und aufgrund der Biegung der Gasse, in der wir uns gerade befanden, nicht zu sehen. Die unangenehme Nähe der anderen Grünhäute machte mir Sorgen, aber wenn alles nach Plan laufen würde, sollte auch dies kein Problem darstellen.
Ich holte tief Luft, dann trat ich schnell an die Gruppe vor mir heran. "Entschuldigung."
Wie erwartet, drehten sich die Orks teils überrascht, teils wachsam zu mir um, kaum dass sie das Wort vernommen hatten. Wie erwartet, tat es die Blutelfe ihnen gleich. Ich erhaschte noch einen kurzen Blick auf ihr Gesicht, bevor ich mit der freien Hand meine Kapuze über die Augen zog, während ich mit der anderen das Pulver schwungvoll auf den Boden schmiss.
Ein lauter Knall zerriss die Stille Orgrimmars und vermischte sich mit wütendem, schmerzerfüllten Geheule und Flüchen. Die Gasse, in der wir standen, wurde von gleißend hellem Licht überflutet, das selbst durch den schwarzen Stoff meines Umhangs drang. Einen Atemzug später war es verschwunden und der Dunkelheit gewichen, die sich ihren rechtmäßigen Platz zurück eroberte.
Hastig schmiss ich die Kapuze zurück und zog meinen Dolch. Die Orks, die mich eben noch argwöhnisch gemustert hatten, rieben sich nunmehr verzweifelt die Augen, schlugen wild um sich und brachten dabei eine blumige Auswahl an unverständlicher, grunzender Worte hervor, von denen ich mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit annahm, dass sie mir galten und nicht eben freundlich waren. Allerdings achtete ich nicht sonderlich auf die Wachen, sondern huschte zwischen ihnen hindurch und legte meine Klinge an die Kehle der Blutelfe, die bis dahin ebenfalls verwirrt um sich getastet hatte, jetzt jedoch augenblicklich ruhig wurde. Mit meiner leisen, leicht zischenden Stimme wisperte ich ihr ins Ohr: "Eine falsche Bewegung, und Ihr atmet durch ein Loch im Hals."
Ohne noch einen Augenblick zu zögern, umschlang ich ihre Taille und zog sie rückwärts mit mir mit. Alarmierte Rufe von dem Freudenfeuer am Ende der Gasse wurden laut, und auch wenn ich sie noch nicht sehen konnte, war klar, dass die ersten Wächter bereits auf den Weg zu uns waren und es nur noch eine Frage von Sekunden sein würde, bis sie um die Ecke kamen und mich sahen.
Ein letzter Schritt nach hinten, dann tauchte ich mitsamt meiner Gefangenen in die Finsternis zwischen zwei der aus Lehm und Stein erbauten Häuser ein. Wie ich es mir gedacht hatte, führte ein schmaler Weg zwischen den Wänden der Gebäude weiter von der breiten Gasse weg und tiefer in das Gewirr von engen Pfaden hinein.
Je weiter wir in das Netz von Gängen eindrangen, umso leiser wurden die Stimmen der aufgebrachten Orks. Nach einer Weile waren sie zwar nicht verstummt, doch weit genug entfernt, dass ich mir vorerst keine Sorgen machen brauchte, von einem der Grünhäute allzu bald entdeckt zu werden. Die Blutelfe musste inzwischen ihr Augenlicht wiedererhalten haben. So gut mein Blitzpulver auch hergestellt war, es konnte die Sicht des Opfers nur für eine sehr kurze Zeit nehmen. Allerdings war das meistens lange genug, um seinem Gegenüber die Kehle durchzuschneiden.
Wir kamen bei einer Kreuzung an, von der zwei weitere Wege abzweigten. Mit zu Schlitzen verengten Augen überschlug ich kurz die Möglichkeiten, die mir für eine Flucht bleiben würden, falls ich sie antreten musste, dann nickte ich zufrieden. Mit leiser Stimme wandte ich mich wieder meiner Gefangenen zu, die ich nach wie vor fest umklammert hielt. "Ich stelle Euch drei Fragen, und wenn Ihr sie nicht sofort beantwortet, seid Ihr für mich nicht von Nutzen - und was das bedeutet, könnt Ihr Euch sicherlich denken, also hört gut zu."
Die Rufe der Orks wurden allmählich lauter. Ich durfte mich hier eindeutig nicht zu lange aufhalten, die Wächter der Stadt kannten sich in ihr verständlicherweise weit besser aus als ich. Meine Stimme blieb dennoch ruhig, als ich fragte: "Wer seid Ihr, zu wem wolltet Ihr und was ist Euer Auftrag? Und vergesst das Messer an Eurer Kehle nicht, falls Ihr gerade auf dumme Gedanken kommen solltet."
_____

Das mit den unmoralischen Schurken hast Du nicht umsonst gesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (8. März 2009)

sry so rausgerutscht xD


----------



## Tergenna (9. März 2009)

Kleine Sünden bestraft der liebe Gott sofort, seltsam ist es nur, wenn es eine Bestrafung ist, bei der einem ein Messer an die Kehle gehalten wird.
Es war auch eine Überraschung für Tergenna ist, im direkten Wirkungsfeld von Blitzpulver zu stehen, ohne eine gewisse Vorwarnung zu erhalten.
Sie hatte schon oft genug Feinde mit einer kleinen Explosion vor ihren Füßen verwirrt, um zu entkommen, aber es war schon etwas anderes, einmal selbst auf diese Weise geblendet zu werden.
Kurz überblickte sie die Lage, in der sie sich befand und schlussfolgerte, dass ihr im Moment nichts helfen konnte, solange sie nicht erst mal selbst wieder ein paar ordentliche Klingen in die Finger bekam. Sie beschloss, lieber wahrheitsgemäß zu antworten. 
"Oh, ich glaube, es würde mir schwer fallen, in dieser Situation den Stahl auf der Haut zu vergessen. Mein Name ist Tergenna und ich soll dem Kriegshäuptling einen Brief überbringen.“
Sie kniff einen Augenblick die Augen zusammen und hoffte darauf, in der nächsten Sekunde kein Blut zu spucken. 
Zu ihren Worten tastete sie wieder einmal nach der Pergamentrolle, die mit einem Band gut zugeschnürt war. Auch sie war in ihrem Umhang verstaut, direkt neben der Orkbörse.
Ihr kam eine Idee. Sollte sie es schaffen, den Geldbeutel nach dem alten Ziegelstein-in-Socke-Prinzip wie einen Morgenstern zu benutzen und damit die dolchhaltende Bedrohung hinter sich auszuknocken, bevor er etwas merkte, könnte sie ohne durchschnittene Kehle davonkommen.
Vorerst musste sie sich aber damit zufrieden geben, weiter gefangen zu sein. Zuerst wollte sie wissen, was der irgendjemand hinter ihr überhaupt wirklich wollte. Wohl kaum ihren Job als Postboten übernehmen, dafür wurde sie zu schlecht bezahlt.

--------

(ooc: Ich bin enttäuscht von mir. etwas kreativeres habe ich nicht hinbekommen?)


----------



## Al Fifino (9. März 2009)

Die Finger der Blutelfe glitten unter ihren Umhang und beasteten etwas. Ohne Zweifel den Brief, aber dem hauchdünnen Klimpern nach zu schließen, das dabei ertönte, befand sich mehr als nur das Pergament in den Taschen der Frau.
Ein kurzes, für sie unsichtbares Grinsen huschte über meine Lippen. "Ein Brief an den Kriegshäuptling? Was für eine schwere Bürde, die ihr da mit Euch tragt, meine Liebe... ich glaube, ich werde sie Euch in meiner Güte abnehmen." Mit einem raschen Blick versicherte ich mich, dass sie keine Waffen bei sich trug - zumindest keine sichtbaren - und tastete sie dann vorsichtig ab, um nach etwaigen Gefahren, die unter ihrem Umhang lauern mochten, zu suchen. Zufrieden stellte ich fest, dass meine Sorgen unbegründet waren, schaute dann aber mit zu Schlitzen verengten Augen in die Gassen um uns herum. Die Rufe der Orks waren wieder lauter geworden, sie schienen in unsere Nähe zu kommen.
"Also gut." Ich drückte den Dolch noch ein Stückchen mehr in ihre Haut, so dass sie bluten würde, wenn die Blutelfe auch nur schluckte. "Ich werde jetzt in Eure Tasche greifen. Ein Stoß in meinen Magen, und ich kippe nach hinten um. Dabei dürfte ich Euch entweder den Kopf abtrennen oder zumindest die Kehle zerfetzen. Seid also so gut, bleibt ruhig, und nehmt Eure Hand aus dem Umhang."
Noch bevor sie meiner letzten Forderung nachkommen konnte, tasteten sich meine Fingerspitzen bereits an die betreffende Stelle heran, streiften kurz ihre Hand und berührten dann die raue Oberfläche des Pergaments. Hastig zog ich die Rolle heraus und versuchte, sie in meine recht geräumige Hosentasche zu stecken. Als sträubte sie sich mit aller Macht dagegen, in den aus schwarzem Leder gefertigten Niederungen zu versinken, verfehlte ich sie ein ums andere Mal, bis ich schließlich entnervt meine wachsamen Augen von der Blutelfe abwandte und stattdessen an mir herunter sah. "Verfluchte Hose..."
_____

Was soll man schon Kreatives hinbekommen, wenn man gerade mit einer Klinge an der Kehle herum hängt... aber jetzt gebe ich Dir ja eine gute Chance dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tergenna (10. März 2009)

Sie sah ihre Chance, als der vorher noch so aufmerksame Untote versuchte, die Schriftrolle in seiner Tasche verschwinden zu lassen. 
Er konzentrierte sich nicht mehr auf sie und der Druck des Dolchs, der sie noch Sekunden zuvor davon abgehalten hatte auch nur tief einzuatmen, ließ etwas nach. Blitzschnell packte sie seinen Dolcharm mit der Linken, drehte sich so, dass sie dem Dieb gegenüberstand, zog den Geldbeutel mit der rechten und versuchte ihm eine damit überzuziehen - als die Kordel riss. Der Beutel  leerte sich noch in der Luft und einen Geldregen verursachte, der spätere Finder bestimmt glücklich machen würde. Tergenna hatte für das Glitzern rund um sie jedoch keine Augen. Den Bruchteil einer Sekunde starrte sie fassungslos auf das abgerissene Stück Strippe, das sie noch in der Hand hatte, das einzige, das noch von ihrer Waffe übriggeblieben war, dann fluchte sie unverständlich zwischen zusammengebissenen Zähnen hervor und gab Fersengeld. Bei der nächsten Gasse bog sie ab, sie hoffte, sich in dem Labyrinth von Gassen verstecken zu können. 
Trotz der Gefahr, dass sie gehört werden könnte fluchte sie laut und vernehmlich, inzwischen keuchend, über den Verlust des grade erst errungenen Geldes.
Und die Aussicht auf einen Ersatz für die Brief-lieferung konnte sie ohne Brief auch nicht hoffen.

----

(ooc: wäre doch langweilig, wenn jemand ausgeknockt ist, hm?)


----------



## dragon1 (10. März 2009)

Pah...
Artherk hatte gemeint, er mache sich zu viele Sorgen um Suiny.
Das hatte ihm Kampfer nicht wirklich geglaubt.
Der Troll hatte ihm nicht vertraut. 
Kein Wunder, bei seiner momentanen Gestalt.
Wer glaubt einem Berg Verwestem Fleisch, der vor einer neuen Gefahr warnt.
Desswegen musste der Ghul seine Aufgabe selber Erledigen, um das Schlimmste verhindern zu koennen.



"Laut unseren Informanten befindet sich der Eingang richtung Westen von hier. Wir koennen fuer diese Aufgabe keinen unserer Lebenden Mitglieder entbehren.
Er wird, wie erwartet sehr Gut bewacht. Finde den Totenbeschwoerer, toete ihn und lasse das Unterirdische Systhem detonieren.
Wenn alles klappt wie es sollte, werden dich unsere Magiekuendigen da rausholen. Du hast keine Zeit zu verlieren. Los."
Die Befehle klangen nicht gerade schmeichelhaft. Besonders das "wenn alles klappt".
Auch wusste Kampfar, das bis auf einige wenigen die meisten Furcht, Hass oder Abscheu zu ihm empfanden.
Aber er wuerde seine Pflicht tun. Er stieg auf ein Todesstreitross, das er erworben hatte, schnallte seine beiden neugschmiedeten Dolche, Lichtschrei und Schattenstich an seinen Gurt und ueberfloss sich mit einem Extrakt, der die Verwesung verlangsamte und ihn vollkommen geruchlos machte.
Dann ritt er los.



ooc: ich weiss die Dolchnamen hoeren sich klischeehaft an, aber irgendwie gefaellt mir so der Gedanke von der Inneren Balance von Gut und Boese.


----------



## Al Fifino (12. März 2009)

Verdutzt betrachtete ich die im bleichen Mondlicht goldgelb schimmernden Münzen, die am Boden lagen und mir nur einen Moment zuvor auf den Kopf geprasselt waren. Dann erhaschte ich noch einen letzen Blick auf meine ehemalige Gefangene, die sich gerade in die nächste Gasse verzog und deren Flüche nur zu gut zu vernehmen waren.
Orkische Schreie erklangen viel zu nah, als dass ich sie einfach hätte ignorieren können. Gehetzt bückte ich mich, grabschte nach ein paar der Münzen, verstaute sie zusammen mit der Schriftrolle in meiner Hosentasche und huschte dann in die Finsternis der nächstbesten Gasse. Zu meiner Überraschung konnte ich nicht weit entfernt die noch immer unbeherrschte Stimme der Blutelfe hören, die ebenso wie ich auf der Flucht zu sein schien.
Einen Moment lang war ich versucht, möglichst schnell in eine andere Straße ab zu biegen, besann mich dann aber und folgte der Stimme möglichst leise. Wohin auch immer die Frau gehen würde, jeder Platz musste besser sein als jener, an dem ich gerade war. Zudem kannte sie sich vielleicht ein wenig in der Stadt aus, anders als ich - und noch immer wollte ich ihr die eine oder andere Frage stellen, wozu ich aufgrund meiner eigenen Unachtsamkeit nicht mehr gekommen war. Derweil kamen die schweren Schritte von orkischen Stiefeln näher, verbunden mit dem aufgeregten Grunzen und gebrüllten Befehlen der Wachen. Besorgt trat ich schneller aus, bog um die nächste Ecke -
Und krachte beinahe mit demjenigen zusammen, der sich keuchend an die Mauer gelehnt hatte. Ich schaffte es gerade noch, ihm auszuweichen, allerdings verhinderte das nicht, dass ich über das kleine Fässchen stolperte, welches auf der anderen Seite der schmalen Gasse neben einer einfachen, aus Holz gefertigten Tür stand. Der Aufprall verlief glimpflich, sah man davon ab, dass mein Dolch, den ich bis eben noch in der Hand gehalten hatte, ein paar Meter entfernt lag und von der Person, die unabsichtlich meinen Sturz verursacht hatte, gerade aufgehoben wurde.
Fluchend wollte ich mich wieder aufrichten, als ich überhaupt erst bemerkte, dass ich der Blutelfe gegenüber stand und sie mich mindestens ebenso überrascht ansah wie ich sie.
_____

Ausknocken wäre mehr oder minder in Ordnung gewesen... solange Du mich nicht gleich umbringst, zumindest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2009)

Der Eingang zur Hoehle war riesig.
Uberal herum waren Kultisten. Kampfar tat sich sehr viel Muehe, unbemerkt durchzukommen. 
In letzter Sekund wich er einer Patoulienkugel aus,und rutschte in den dunklen Gang.
Er ging den Weg entlang, und gelangte immer tiefer.
Es wurde wieder heller, und Kampfar entdeckte einen Neruber und 2 Akyloten und ihren Ghul, die den Durchgang versperrten.
Sie schienen nicht allzu stark, und er toetete den Neruber mit einem Schlag in den ungeschuetzten Hals.
Befor die beiden Menschen reagieren konnten durchtrennte er den Ghul und warf Blitzstrahlpulver auf den Boden.
Die beiden waren erschrocken, doch bevor sie dazu kamen Alarm zu schlagen wurden auch sie getoetet.
Noch war es keine Herausvorderung.
Er verschmolz wieder mit dem Schatten, und setzte seinen weg vort.


----------



## Tergenna (20. März 2009)

Innerlich jubelnd über diesen glücklichen Zufall hielt sie den Dolch in der Hand und stellte sich kampfbereit hin.
Es wäre nicht ungewöhnlich, hätte der Untote noch andere Waffen bei sich und sie hatte sich gerade erst von ihrem Sprint um die Häuserecken erholt.
"Gebt mir doch bitte meinen Brief zurück, das würde mir einige Scherereien ersparen", sagte sie leise, jedoch drohend zu ihm. Es hätte ihr nicht schlecht gefallen, ihn anzugreifen, jedoch fürchtete sie auch, dass er noch andere Tricks als das Blitzpulver im Ärmel hatte. Sie näherte sich ihm ein paar Schritte. 
"Es interessiert mich auch, was Ihr wohl damit machen wolltet. Antwortet lieber, bevor ich längst geronnenes Blut noch einmal vergießen muss."
Ihr gefiel der Gedanke, dass die Fragen diesmal von ihr aus gingen und dass sie die Klinge hielt. 

--------------

(ooc: schon wieder so unkreativ -.- und sorry für die lange wartezeit)


----------



## dragon1 (20. März 2009)

Nach mehreren kurzen zwischenfaellen erreichte Kampfar eine riesige Halle.
Ueberall gingen Ausgrabungen von ungewoehnlich grossen Wesen, die er nicht klassifizieren konnte.
Ueberall waren Zwerge mit einer grauen, kraenklichen Haut und Kultisten aller Rassen.
Die Leichnahme wurden in einen dunklen Gang geschleppt.
Als sich eine Gelegenheit bot, sprang Kampfar auf einen der Leichenwaegen.


Der Anblick hatte nichts erfreuliches.
Riesige Monster, Mammuts, Riesen-Raptoren und Fleischriesen waren nur einige Beispiele.
Er bemerkte das die Einzelteile in einen Bestimmten Raum weitergetragen wurden.
Kampfar versteckte sich hinter einer Saeule.
Als gerade der naechste Leichnahm, in dem Kampfar einen Elefanten vermutete gebracht wurde, schlich er sich durch und brach sich hinter einem Tisch , auf dem sich merkwuerdige Gegenstaende befanden, in deckung.
Das war also der Totenbeschwoerer.
Er war in einer Schwarzen Robe und hatte das Gesicht verdeckt.
Der Kultist der diese Lieferung brachte, verlies wieder den Raum.


----------



## Tergenna (3. April 2009)

ich bin für 2 wochen im urlaub, wundert euch nicht, dass ich nix mehr schreibe oder in der nächsten Zeit nicht mehr antworten werde.
Schöne Ferien!


----------



## Silenzz (4. April 2009)

Tergenna schrieb:


> ich bin für 2 wochen im urlaub, wundert euch nicht, dass ich nix mehr schreibe oder in der nächsten Zeit nicht mehr antworten werde.
> Schöne Ferien!


dir auch^^


----------



## Artherk (17. April 2009)

Na hast du da wen zum spielen mitgebracht kleine Nachtelfe?" fragte der junge jäger mit unverhohlener schadenfreude. Ein betretener blick war die Antwort die er auf die Frage erhielt. "na komm kopf hoch denen zeigen wirs jetz komm mit , hab schon seit stunden keinen richtigen kampf mehr erlebt ich brauch ein wenig bewegung !" mit diesen worten wannte er sich um und verließ das zelt.

ooc suiny bin wieder da^^


----------



## dragon1 (20. April 2009)

Schnell zog Kampfer die Dolche, und wartete auf den richtigen Augenblick.
Der Totenbeschwoerer stand direkt neben ihm, bemerkte den Untoten aber nicht hinter dem Tisch.
Dann drehte er sich endlich um und begann worte zu murmeln.
Sofort sprang Kampfer ihn an, und die Klingen sausten Richtung Hals und Herz des Nekromanten.
Er bemerkte eine Bewegung im Raum, einen Schatten der durch den Raum rauschte.
Die Dolche waren nur mehr Millimeter von dem Opfer entfernt...und blieben stehen. 
Der Nekromant drehte sich langsam um und enthuellte seine wahre Gestallt.
Kampfer war am ganzen Koerper von Schattenhaften Armen Gehalten, und sah ueberrascht wie er sich zu einem Lich verwandelte.


----------



## Artherk (21. April 2009)

OOC Da Suiny offensichtlich keine Zeit zum schreiben hat werde ich mich wohl allein mit den 4 Verfolgern messen müssen. schade eigentlich aber nuja^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
________________________________________________________________________________
___

Der Junge Jäger trat in die dunkle Nacht hinaus. Hob den Kopf und versuchte die Witterung der Verfolger aufzunehmen, als er plötzlich eine Bewegung rechts von sich wahrnahm. Er spürte den Schlag mehr als er ihn sah und wich mit den reflexen eines erfahrenen Kämpfers aus. Plötzlich wie aus dem nichts umstanden ihn 4 Menschen, in jeder Himmelsrichtung einer. Sie sahen ihn böse an doch ein mensch, er trug 2 schwerter begann zu lächeln und sagte mit leiser stimme:" du musst wohl der störenfried sein von dem uns Brud erzählt hat. nun ja wir werden ja sehen wie viel ärger du machst wenn du tot bist! Bonesaw bring deine arbeit zu ende!" der angesprochene, der auch den ersten schlag geführt hatte reagierte sofort und holte erneut mit seinem Schwert aus. Artherk stand wie festgewurzelt da, manch einer mag denken er hätte angst doch genau das gegenteil war der Fall stoische ruhe kam über ihn und er bereitete sich auf den schmerz vor der im nächsten augenblick über ihn kommen würde. Denn was niemand erwartet hatte, war als sich das schwert senkte und zum tödlichen streich ansetzte wandte sich der junge troll blitzartig um und griff direkt in das schwert und riss es dem verdutzten menschen aus den händen. Dickflüssiges Blut quoll aus Artherks Klaue. Mit einem schrillen lachen ließ der Anführer verlauten: " sag ma bist du irre so eine wunde macht dich kampfunfähig, du hast es wohl auf den tod abgesehen wie? armer irrer!" Der junge troll hatte die ganze zeit auf den boden gesehen während der captain mit ihm sprach, das musste ausgesehen haben als wäre er niedergeschlagen gewesen doch nun hob er den Kopf und entblöste seine Hauer zu einem bösartigem Lächeln bevor er mit markiger Stimme sagte: " So glaubst du? Du hattest es wohl noch nicht oft mit Trollen zu tun wie?" mit diesen worten warf er das so eben erbeutete Schwert mit solcher wucht gegen seinen vorherigen besitzer das ihm fast der Kopf von den Schultern getrennt wurde. Unfähig zu reagieren starrten seine kumpanen auf den verstümmelten Leichnam ihres Kameraden. Der troll lachte nur laut los und präsentierte seine vorher verwundete Hand dem verdutzent anführer seine zuvor noch verletzte hand, die so stark blutende Wunde sah aus als wäre sie viele jahre alt und schon gut verheilt, nichts erinnerte mehr daran das sie erst wenige minuten alt war. mit lautem lachen  verkündete der troll:" wie ihr wusstet nicht das unser volk sehr schnell heilt? nun jetzt wisst ihr es und ihr werdet es mit ins Grab nehmen!" Nach diesen Worten zog der junge Jäger seine beiden hakkari klingen und machte mit den beiden übrig gebliebenen menschen Kurzen prozess in dem er einem den bauch aufschlitzte ohne eine Deckung umgehen zu müssen und den anderen durch eine listige Finte zu Fall brachte. Nun stand nur noch der Anführer mit seinen beiden schwertern vor ihm. sie maßen einander mit blicken die nur geübte schwertkämpfer wechseln konnten... und so begann der Kampf...
________________________________________________________________________________
____
SO das reicht erstmal hoffe suiny schreibt mal wieder weiter will net immer allein kämpfen^^
lg euer arthi


----------



## dragon1 (21. April 2009)

junge junge ich bin zwar weder hans noch ueberhaupt jemand der auf rechtschreibung achtet, aber ien paar grossgeschrieben woerter, absaetze und beistrich ist in einer rp geschichte nicht zuvielverlangt oder? ist anstrengend die textflut zu lesen


----------



## Artherk (22. April 2009)

ooc. Da ich es innerhalb von wenigen Minuten aufs Papier bzw auf den Bildschirm gebracht  hab und auch nicht dabei erwischt werden wollte, das ich das schreibe hab ich da nicht wirklich darauf geachtet tut mir leid. Ich senke mein Schwert voller Demut vor dir großer Kampfar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. April 2009)

obwohl, nichtmal beistriche oder grossgeschribene worte sind sp wichtig aber das war halt so wie eine flutwelle vom text die mich niederschlug xD


----------



## Artherk (22. April 2009)

könnte sich jemand erbarmen und mal weiter schreibenxD


----------



## dragon1 (22. April 2009)

naja, das problem ist insgesammt 3 aktive und diese heissen nur so weil ueberhaupt die einzigen.
dauernd sind 2/3 irgendwie beschaeftigt, urlaub usw, und alleine ist es langweilig. naja egal am abend schreib ich wieder.
ich binde euch wieder ein^^




Alles war dunkel.
Kampfer wurde in einem geschloessenen Raum gelassen.
Er versuchte jemanden zu erreichen, obwohl er es fuehr unwahrscheinlich hiel, das seine mentale Botschaft nicht abgeschirmt waere.
Doch zu seiner ueberraschung spuehrte er, dass es funktionierte.

Artherk stand gerade ueber seinem besiegten Gegner, als ihn eine bekannte, kraechzende Stimme durch den Kopf ging.
Gleichzeitig fuehlte Suiny das selbe.


----------



## Silenzz (22. April 2009)

Während Artherk sich mit dem Menschen herumschlug legte Suiny soviele Verbände an wie möglich um ihren geschundenen Körper zu heilen. Wie auch immer Artherk es geschafft hatte unbemerkt im Allianz-Lager zu bleiben, so war sie ihm sehr dankbar das er genau im richtigen Zelt auf sie gewartet hatte, es hätte ganz schön böse für die Nachtelfe enden können. Sie bemerkte grade wie der Troll ihr Verfolger tötete, als sie geschockt bemerkte wie Arhterk die Klinge seines Gegners in die Hand nahm und sie diesem einfach entriß. Der Anführer der Assasinen-Gruppe schien ihn zu verspotten doch seine Beleidigungen blieben ihm im Hals stecken als er bemerkte wie der Jäger seine Kumpanen tötete. Ohne auch nur eine Sekunde zu warten zog Artherk seine Klingen und trat auf den Anführer zu um sich auf einen Kampf einzulassen. Der Kampf ging los und die aufeinander treffenden Klingen versprühten Funken, so hart prallten sie gegeneinander. Doch schnell wurde klar, das der Assasinen-Anführer geübter im Nahkampf war als Artherk und ihn langsam zurückdrängte. Grade als der Troll eine komplexe Schlagreihe vollführte konterte sein Gegner einen Seitenhieb und schlug ihm eine der zwei Klingen aus der linken Hand, um gleich darauf zurückzutreiben damit Artherk erst gar keine Chance bekam seine Klinge wieder aufzuheben. Als Suiny bemerkte das der Troll in der Klemme steckte sprintete sie auf ihren gemeinsamen Gegner zu, sie ließ einen Dolch niederfahren und wollte ihm diesen mitten ins Genick rammen, doch bevor sie traf wich der Mensch aus und trat ihr so hart in die Seite das die Nachtelfe nach Luft ringend zu Boden ging. Doch bevor sie am Boden aufkam rollte sie sich zur Seite, nur um haarscharf einer in den Boden rammenden Klinge auszuweichen. Sie rollte sich ab und kam elegant wieder auf die Beine und blockte gerade noch rechtzeitig einen weitern Schwerthieb ab, auf diesen Schwerthieb folgten dutzende seiner Art und es blieb Suiny gar keine Zeit zu kontern, so musste sie die Schläge entweder parieren oder aber ausweichen, was zur Folge hatte das ihr Gegner sie quer durchs Lager trieb. Gerade als er ihr einen empfindlichen Schnitt am Oberarm zugefügt hatte und sie einen ihrer Dolche fallen ließ durchteilte ein Pfeil die Finsternis und traf den Assasinen-Anführer mitten in der Kehle und tötete ihn. Gerade als er zu Boden fiel, glitt ein Schatten durch das Zeltlager und bewegte sich zielgerade auf die beiden Kämpfer zu....

OOC: Hey sorry hatte einiges zu tun in letzter Zeit aber jetzt bin ich wieder da =D


----------



## Glance (23. April 2009)

Final drehte sich müde auf ihrem Feldbett um. Die brennende Sonne über Durotar war schon lange untergegangen und sie konnte durch ihre Zeltplane das Flackern eines nahen Lagerfeuers erkennen.
Der Versuch sich von den Strapazen des Tages zu erholen schien kläglich zu scheitern. Der Kampflärm der vergangenen Schlacht hallte in Finals Kopf wieder. Sie hörte die Schreie der Sterbenden, der Kämpfer die tödlich verletzt, von ihren Kameraden zu ihr gebracht worden waren. Sie hörte das Flüstern derjenigen die sich mit dem Tod abgefunden hatten und ihr ihre letzen Worte anvertrauten. 
Leider waren gute Heiler selten geworden und so gab es für die wenigen die den Mut und die Kraft hatten, sich um Verwundete in dieser Schlacht zu kümmern umso mehr zu tun. 
Mit zwei anderen Priesterinnen war Final Mittags am Lager der Allianz angekommen und hatte den ganzen Tag Soldaten geheilt, sie mit Stärkungszaubern für die Schlacht belegt, 
Verbände verteilt und Krankheiten geheilt.  Final seufzte tief und stand auf. Hier zu liegen und auf Schlaf zu hoffen hatte keinen Sinn mehr. Die Geschehnisse des Tages spukten durch ihren Kopf und machten sie unruhig. Frische Luft würde ihr gut tun und bei dieser Gelegenheit konnte sie auch gleich die Krankenwache ablösen. Final zog ihre Robe über, schnürte ihre Stoffschuhe und steckte sich einen perlenbesetzen Kamm in die langen schwarzen Haare die sie vorher zu einem Knoten im Nacken gebunden hatte. Zu guter letzt nahm sie ihren kostbaren Zweihandstab an sich, der gut geschützt in weiches Leder eingewickelt an einer Zeltstange lehnte und trat nach draußen. 

Die Nachtluft war warm und bis auf auf ein paar schnaubende Pferde und das Kistern der runtergebrannten Lagerfeuer war es leise. Mit langsamen Schritten ging Final durch die engen Zeltgassen, als sie aufeinmal das Geräusch aufeinanderkrachender Schwerter hörte. Leiser Kampflärm drang zu ihr hin und sie war wütend darüber in der Nähe des Krankenlagers einen Streit anzufangen. Wie sollten die Verletzten jemals wieder zu Kräften kommen, wenn ihnen keine Ruhe gelassen wurde. 
Energisch lief sie an dem großen Krankenzelt vorbei in die Richtung aus der der Lärm gekommen war. 
Abermals krachten Schwerter aufeinander und die rote, staubige Durotarerde wurde aufgewirbelt. die Zeltgasse machte einen Knick und sie lugte vorsichtig um die Ecke. Nicht dass sie ausversehen von etwas getroffen wurde. 
Zu ihrem Schreck sah Final eine Nachelfe die von einem Schwertkämpfer bedroht wurde. Es ging um Leben und Tod. Er trieb die Elfe, die nur mit einem Dolch bewaffnet war, die enge Gasse entlang. Warum greift dieser Mann eine Nachtelfe an, dachte Final. Im Schatten sah sie eine Bewegung und erkannte einen Trolljäger der seinen Bogen spannte und auf die Elfe und den Schwertträger zielte. Sie wollte schon ein heiliges Schild auf die Elfenfrau sprechen, als der Kämpfer von einem Pfeil in den Hals getroffen wurde und mit einem dumpfen Geräusch zu Boden sackte. 
Das war zuviel. Final lief an einem großen Lagerfeuer vorbei direkt auf die Nachtelfe und den Troll zu. Vor dem Troll hatte sie Angst, denn er gehörte zur Horde. Dem Feind. Doch er hatte die Nachtelfe gerettet. Verwirrt versuchte Final die Situation zu verstehen. Sie nahm ihren Mut zusammen, nahm ihren Stab fest in die Hand und blieb nur wenige Meter vor den beiden stehen. "Was geht hier vor sich?" zischte sie die zwei ungleichen Kämpfer an. "Was hat das alles zu bedeuten? Die verletzten Soldaten liegen in diesem Teil des Lagers, wollt ihr ihnen gar keine Ruhe gönnen?" sie schnappte nach Luft. "Und was macht der Troll hier?!"

---
ich hoffe ich habe keine pläne durcheinander gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Artherk (29. April 2009)

"Puh das war knapp" stöhnte der junge Jäger und hängte den bogen an eine nahe Zeltstange.  Er vergewisserte sich mit einem Seitenblick das es Suiny gut ging und machte sich daran seine zweite Klinge zu suchen. 

Sie lag einige Meter weg von ihm er ging gerade darauf zu als er hinter sich trippelnde Schritte hörte und eine eindeutig weibliche Stimme etwas rief das er akustisch nicht verstand. Das einzige wort das er hörte war Troll! Und da ausser ihm sonst kein Vertreter seiner Rasse in der nähe war fühlte sich Artherk natürlich angesprochen.

Der junge Jäger nahm sein Schwert auf und ging in Richtung der in Priestergewand gehüllten Frau, die offensichtlich aufgeregt gestikulierend auf Suiny einredete. Da Artherk nicht wusste ob sie nun Freund oder Feind war stellte er sich schützend vor die Nachtelfen Schurkin, baute sich zu seiner vollen beeindruckenden Größe auf und fletschte drohend die riesigen Hauer.

________________________________________________________________

ooc nun mach mal weiter glance oder suiniy^^ freu mich schon und hoffe der Text is besser als der letzte 
greets euer Arthi


----------



## Tergenna (30. April 2009)

[ooc] übrigens bin ich inzwischen wieder da. sobald Al wieder schreibt bin ich auch wieder aktiv [/ooc]


----------



## Glance (18. Mai 2009)

ich könnte ja mal weiterschreiben.. allerdings würde ich gerne auf die reaktion von Silenzz warten *^^*


----------



## Al Fifino (19. Mai 2009)

[Der Leserlichkeit halber gehe ich zu einer Third-Person-Beschreibung über.]

Innerlich ging er noch einmal alle Möglichkeiten durch, die er hatte.
Er konnte sich natürlich ergeben, alle Fragen beantworten, den Brief herausrücken und hoffen, dass er mit heiler Haut davon kam. Das einzige und zugleich äußerst schwerwiegende Problem war, dass er einige Mühen auf sich genommen hatte, um diesen Brief in die Finger zu bekommen - und er würde ihn sicherlich nicht einfach so wieder aus den Händen geben.
Dann konnte er so tun, als würde er sich ergeben, ein paar Fragen beantworten, den Brief behalten und eine waghalsige Flucht unternehmen. Umgeben von Orks, die nach ihm suchten, und verfolgt von einer bewaffneten Blutelfe, die einerseits über die derzeitige Situation eindeutig erfreut und andererseits auch sichtlich sauer auf ihn war. Er konnte es ihr natürlich nicht verübeln, aber es wäre ihm lieber gewesen, wenn der nicht auch noch mit dem unberechenbaren Faktor Wut hätte umgehen müssen.
Die dritte Möglichkeit: ein Kampf, vielleicht auf Leben und Tod. Seinen Dolch hatte zwar die Elfe, nicht aber seine Wurfmesser, die an einem quer über die Brust verlaufenden Gürtel hingen und stets griffbereit waren. Mit ihnen mochte er ihr zumindest eine kleine Wunde zufügen können - schmerzhaft genug, um ihn die Zeit zu geben, zu fliehen. Mehr würde er nicht ausrichten können, denn in offen geführten Kämpfen war er noch jedem Übungspartner unterlegen gewesen. Er war leise, gewandt, im Schatten nahezu unsichtbar und tödlich im Hinterhalt, aber sicher kein großartiger Krieger.
Hastig rappelte sich Belgo auf und sah sich um, möglichst ohne seinen neuen Feind aus den Augen zu lassen. Diese verfluchte Gasse musste doch mehr als nur einen Weg nach außen haben, irgendetwas _musste_ einfach in der Nähe sein -
Sein Blick fiel auf den Stapel Kisten, der ein paar Schritte hinter ihm fein säuberlich aufgetürmt stand. Eine mehr als nur waghalsige Idee keimte in ihm auf, doch es war wohl vorerst die beste, die er hatte. Ein letztes Mal sah er die Blutelfe an, in deren Augen er einen Hauch von Vorahnung zu sehen glaubte, doch er hatte sich bereits entschieden. Selbst, wenn sie wusste, was er vorhatte, sie würde ihn nicht mehr daran hindern können.
Belgo machte auf dem Absatz kehrt, rannte los und sprang ab. Seine knöchernen Finger erwischten die Kante der obersten Kiste, während er verzweifelt strampelte und versuchte, sich hochzuziehen. Seine Augen weiteten sich, als er spürte, wie seine Finger langsam abzugleiten begannen, und er verdreifachte seine Anstrengungen noch, bis seine Füße endlich eine Ritze gefunden hatten, auf der sie ansetzen konnten. Er schoss geradezu auf die oberste Kiste hinauf, sprang sofort wieder ab und landete leichtfüßig auf dem Dach gegenüber. Ein rascher Blick in die Gasse offenbarte ihm die Blutelfe, die ihn erstaunt anstarrte. Er schenkte ihr ein rasches, wenn auch hinterlistiges Grinsen, bevor er sich von ihr abwandte und sich einen Weg über die Dächer Orgrimmars suchte.
Während er über die roten und von der Sonne noch warmen Ziegeln rannte, dabei Gassen mit weiten und nicht immer eleganten Sprüngen überwand und das eine oder andere Mal beinahe ausrutschte und abstürzte, plante Belgo bereits seine weitere Flucht. Die Blutelfe würde es sicher nicht dabei belassen. Der Brief musste ihr wichtig sein, zumindest nach dem zu urteilen, was sie gesagt hatte. Er musste sich also ein möglichst gutes Versteck suchen, eines, an dem man ihn wohl am wenigsten erwarten würde...
Belgo's Miene, zuerst trist und in Gedanken versunken, hellte sich eine Spur weit auf. Wenn er sich nicht vollkommen irrte, hatte Sandjo, sein Waffenlieferant und ständig rauchender Troll, nicht weit von hier entfernt sein Haus stehen. Und wenn er es bis dorthin schaffen sollte, würde er vorerst in Sicherheit sein.
Auf dem höchsten Punkt des steilen Daches angekommen, blieb er stehen und sah sich um. Zu seiner linken Seite konnte er die natürliche Mauer der Gasse erkennen, in der er sich gerade befand, und zu seiner rechten den breiten Weg und die riesigen Feuer der Wachen. Das bedeutete, sein Freund musste irgendwo dazwischen wohnen - vielleicht sogar direkt unter seinen Füßen.
Einen Moment lang überdachte Belgo seine Lage. Dann, mit einem innerlichen Seufzer, sprang er auf die Ziegel, stolperte dem Rand des Hauses entgegen und sprang noch im Lauf in die Gasse hinab, wo er sich geschickt abrollte und sofort weiter eilte. Er hatte keine andere Wahl, als den Weg zwischen den Häusern hindurch zu wählen, ansonsten würde er nie im Leben das gesuchte Gebäude finden. Von den Dächern her sahen sie allesamt gleich aus, erst recht von oben betrachtet. Auf die Ork-Wachen würde er hier schon nicht treffen, und die Blutelfe, so hoffte Belgo, hatte er sicherlich schon längst abgehängt...


----------



## Tergenna (21. Mai 2009)

Fluchend setzte sie dem Untoten hinterher. Sie hatte ihm nicht zugetraut, sich so schnell aus dem Staub zu machen. Untote sahen langsam aus, immerhin hatten sie häufig halb vermoderte Beine, und deshalb unterschätzte sie sie - ein Fehler, den sie in der Vergangenheit zu oft gemacht hatte, sogar am heutigen Tag auf dem Schlachtfeld. "Gottverdammt, hätte ich den Brief bloß gelesen!", knurrte sie, während sie auf die Kisten stieg, die dämlicherweise nach dem Gezappel vom früheren Benutzer zum Teil umgefallen und wackelig waren. "Dann könnte ich jetzt einfach mündlich überbringen, was Sache ist." Sie erreichte die Dachkante und zog sich mit etwas Mühen hoch. Die Nachtruhe für heute konnte sie sich abschreiben, Verfolgungsjagden konnten etwas dauern.
"Was zur Hölle ist eigentlich Sache? Einen Lagebericht hätte ich auch so bringen können - verdammt!", die Ziegel unter ihr waren rutschig und ihre Beine müde, beinahe wäre sie wieder dort gelandet, wo sie eben hochgeklettert war. Sie fuhr sich durch die Haare und begann den Dieb zu verfolgen. 
Es dauerte etwas bis sie den Bogen, über die schmalen Gassen zwischen den Häusern zu springen, wieder heraus hatte. Sie war aus der Übung, hatte letztens nicht mehr über den Städten, sondern um Städte gekämpft - meistens auf dem Boden. _Es ist zu dunkel ich kann nicht sehen, wo der Typ hingerannt ist... Verdammt!_


----------



## Silenzz (28. Mai 2009)

Suiny sah die Priesterin an und sie steckte ihre Klinge wieder in die dazu vorgesehenen Scheidn zurück und bückte sich nach ihrer anderen Klinge um sie wieder an sich zu nehmen. Doch selbst ohne ihre Waffen wirkte die Nachtelfe auf die junge Dame verdammt bedrohlich, und der Troll konnte diesen Umstand nicht wirklich aufheben.
"Ich stelle meine Frage nur noch ein letztes Mal, bevor ich die Wachen rufe!" sagte die junge Priesterin energisch.
"Ich an eurer Stelle würde das lassen, bevor ihr auch nur einen Ton herausbringen würdet, wären warscheinlich ein Pfeil und ein Dolch in eurer Kehle. Was eure Frage anbelangt, dieser Troll ist anders als die anderen seiner Art, er ist soetwas wie ein..." Suiny suchte nach dem richtigen Wort "Verbündeter könnte man sagen."
Der junge Troll der sich zu seiner ganzen imponierenden größe aufgerichtet hatte sah sich kurz um, so als würde er etwas hören und flüsterte dann in Suinys Ohr:"Es werden in kürze noch einige andere Leute hier auftauchen, es scheint das unser Kampf nicht unbemerkt blieb. Aber vertrau mir wir werden uns bald wieder sehn." Mit diesen Worten drehte er sich um und rannte los, innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden wurde er von der Nacht verschlungen und daran war nicht allein die Nacht schuld. Die Priesterin war völlig perplex und konnte wohl im ersten Moment nicht glauben was sie dort sah, eine Nachtelfe und ein Troll hatten sich wie Verbündete behandelt daran war irgendetwas faul, es schien ihr besser zu sein wenn sie die Wachen rief. Suiny und die Priesterin blickten sich gegenseitig in die Augen und die Nachtelfe schien zu ahnen was die Priesterin plante und ehe diese auch nur einen Laut vermerken lassen konnte traf sie eine Kopfnuss so hart das die Priesterin nachhinten fiel und bewusstlos zu Boden fiel. Es war keine Sekunde vergangen und die Nachtelfe hatte die wenigen Meter zur Priesterin so schnell überbrückt, dass ein menschliches Auge es gar nicht hätte sehen können.
"Ich hoffe bis ihr wieder aufwacht ist eine lange Zeit vergangen und wir werden uns mitten in einer Schlacht befinden." flüsterte Suiny und mit diesen Worten hüllte sie sich in die Schatten.

OOC: Sorry hab zur Zeit viel Streß mitter Schule etc. von daher.... Mhmm glance wäre echt cool wenn du sagen könntest was für ne Rasse dein Char ist, oder hab ich da was überlesen?!


----------



## Artherk (20. Juni 2009)

Artherk musste einigen Wachen ausweichen um das Lager wieder unbemerkt verlassen zu können. Er machte sich zwar immer noch Sorgen um Suiny aber sie war da drin wohl besser aufgehoben als er. Nach einigen Minuten Laufweg erblickte er einen hohen Felsvorsprung von dem er perfekt das Lager überblicken konnte. Er erklomm ihn mit der Gewandtheit eines wahren Jägers und setzte sich. Der junge Jäger sah das Lager an und dachte bei sich: " Was wird noch alles geschehen..." 

---- 
Back in action ich hoff ein paar leute schreiben  noch mit und bringen frischen schwung hier rein^^mfg arthi


----------



## Iramo (16. Juli 2009)

OOC: 

Edit: Ok, da das jetzt nicht dazu passt, überlest das einfach mal, oder seht es als Vorgeschmack auf meinen Schreibstil an *G*

Hab das hier eben entdeckt und die ersten 5 Seiten gelesen, als ich sah das es 13 Seiten sind, hab ich mich entschlossen nur noch die letzten 3-4 Beiträge zu lesen *g*

P.S ich hab mal auf 3.2 vorgegriffen, mit dem Zepi zwischen TB und OG^^ /OOC
_____________

Iramo, ein begabter Orc Todesritter, stand mitten auf dem Zeppelin in Donnerfels, das Ziel war Orgrimmar. Er winkte knapp seinem Bekannten, den er hier besucht hat, zum Abschied. Er hatte ein flaues Gefühl im Magen, den er wusste nicht was ihn in Orgrimmar erwarten wird. Alles was er wusste war, das es eine grosse Schlacht vor den Toren der Orc-Hauptstadt Orgrimmar gibt. Neben ihm, waren eine kleinere Anzahl von Tauren Kriegern, die mit ihm in die Schlacht ziehen wollten. Es waren geschätzte 10-15 Mann. 
Als die Goblins den Zeppelin in fahrt brachten, ging der Orc unter Deck und ruhte sich nocheinmal aus.
Der Goblinkapitän des Zeppelins schrie: "Wir werden in wenigen Minuten eintreffen. Der Anlegeturm ist schon zu sehen!"
Iramo machte sich auf, um die Lage unter seinen Füssen zu klären. Er sah Massen an Kriegern.. Allianzler, wie auch Hordler. Da er sich auf ein grosses Gemetzel einstellte, schärfte und polierte er nochmals sein Schwert. 
Da der Zeppelin bei seinem eigentlichen Andockplatz nicht sicher war, folg er in die Hauptstadt hinein, um am Turm des Windreitmeisters an zudocken. Iramo und die Tauren, stiegen auf und schnappten sich beim Stallmeister je einen Wolf.
Sie ritten durch das Tor und sahen Kämpfende Leute, als auch unmengen an Leichen. Iramo erspähte einen kleinen Gnomen, auf einem Hügel im Süden. Er fiel ihm sofort auf, da er in einer art Lichtkegel stand. Hätte er genauer hingesehen, wäre ihm aufgefallen das es lediglich ein Sonnenstrahl war, der zwischen den Wolken durchdrang. Er erhob sein Schwert in Richtung...

_______________


Derweil bei dem kleinen Gnomen Artibas, Hexenmeisters seines Wissens. Er stand auf einem Hügel, als plötzlich ein Lichtkegel von oben auf ihn traf. Erst dachte er es wäre sein Ende, und irgendein Zauber eines Blutelfen oder Trolls, doch rasch bemerkte er, dass es ein Sonnensrahl war. Er spähte über das Schlachtfeld schaute nach links, nach rechts. Dann sah er zum Tor. Wo er plötzlich einen Orc, gefolgt von einigen Tauren sah. Er sagte: "Ah, endlich kommen Steaks aus dem Tor!", voraufhin er zu Lachen begann. In seiner Hand brodelte ein Flämchen. Die Farbe war nicht genau zu definieren, aber es mochte Schwarz oder Grau gewesen sein. Manchmal sah man noch einen roten Funken.. Das Flämmchen brodelte weiter, jedoch schickte Artibas es zum Boden. Er beschwor seinen Sukkubus. Sie schlug ihrer Pitsche wild auf den Boden, das Flämmchen musste ausweichen, es sah aus als würde es tanzen. Artibas beorderte das Schattenfeuerchen wieder in seine Hand, es blieb nicht lange da, denn er schoss es mit einem riesen Tempo zu...


_______________


... Himmel. Er zeigte seinen kameraden so, das sie angreifen sollen. Jedoch murmelte er erst ein paar unverständliche Worte in ener fremden Zunge, woraufhin einige Ghuls Rund um seinen Reitwolf erschienen. Sie Krieger schwärmten aus, und griffen alles an, was ihnen in die Quere kam. Iramo hielt aber erst noch einen Moment inne, ehe zu dem Gnomen ritt - seine Ghularmee stets bei sich.


_______________


... dem Freien Fleck zwischen den Wolken, der den Sonnenstrahl auf ihn fallen liess. Nach wenigen Sekunden wurde es um Artibas herum dunkler. Kein Sonnenstrahl mehr, der auf ihn zeigte! Er sah einen Orc, mit mehreren Ghulen um sich herum auf ihn zu reiten. Er murmelte kurz einen Zauberspruch, woraufhin er von einer Art zweiten Haut umgeben wurde , die ihn etwas vor Angriffen zu schützen vermochte udn seine Zaubermacht erhöhte!


_______________

OOC: Nun aus der Sichtweise eines Beobachters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /OOC
_______________


Der Orc kam immer Näher zu dem Gnomen. Nachdem Iramo etwa 50 Meter von Artibas entfernt war, stieg er von seinem Wolf ab, und zückte sein Schwert. Seine Ghule zerfielen auf einmal, aber er sahs gelassen. Er murmelte einige Worte.. Aus einer Leichen neben ihm, sprang plötzlich ein Ghul. Jedoch nur einer! Er hetzte den Ghul auf den Sukkubus neben dem Gnomen. Sie bekämpften sich, einige Zauber vom Sukkubus, einige Hiebe vom Ghul.. Nach einigen Augenblicken zerfliel der Ghul und der Sukkubus verschwand, sie hätten wahrscheinlich nicht viel im Kampf getaugt..
Iramo stürmte auf Artibas los, diese schrie etwas unverständliches, woraufhin Der Orc wegrannte. Es war aber ein Zauber des Hexers, es war nicht so, das Iramo Angst hatte! Sie lieferten sich einen Gnadenlosen Kampf! Flüche, Schattenblitze, Verbrennungen und der Gleichen lasteten auf Iramo, Artibas und seine schützende Haut mussten aber der Kälte, blutigen Hieben und Schattenzauber von Iramo standhalten. Artibas hatte gewisse Zauber gelernt, die dem Feind Schaden zufügten, und ihn dafür etwas heilten. Iramo dagegen, konnte Runen in seine Waffe schmieden, die ihn wie durch Zuaberhand bei jedem Hieb etwas heilten, zudem war er der sogenannten Runenheilung mächtig, er musste lediglich zwei oder drei Worte aussprechen, und das alleine heilte schon einige seiner Wunden!
"Du wirst gandenlos sterben, kleiner Gnom!", brüllte Iramo. Artibas lächte grässlich und erwiderte daraufhin: "Meine Feruerzauber werden dich töten, und meine Schattenflüche deine Leiche zerfressen!" Sie brüllten einige Augenblicke weiter an, als Artibas plötzlich schrie: "Halt! ich bin bald mit meinen Kräften am Ende!", Iramo schaute verdutzt, aber stoppte seine Angriffe. "Lass mich am Leben, sei gnädig Orc!" Der Todesritter hielt inne. Doch bevor er sich zu Wort melden konnte, sah er eine Pfeilspitze aus der Brust des Gnoms ragen. In der Ferne sah er wie eine Blutelfe ihr Tier fütterte. Eine Jägerin? Er schrie: "He, du! Wer bist du? Hast du den Gnomen sterben lassen?". Die Elfin erwidert: "Iramo? erkennst du mich etwa nicht?"...


_______________

OOC: So also.. Fortsetzung folgt, aber erst in eineinhalb Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hoffe es gefällt Euch, und fügt sich halbwegs passend in die Geschichte ein. Und falls ich jetzt etwas geschrieben habe, was unmöglich ist, da es schon im Verlauf der Geschichte festgelegt wurde, so meldet Euch bitte, ich weiss ja nicht genau was Alles passiert ist. Uns sonst ich hab das eigentlich fast nochnie gemacht, so eine Geschichte, ich freu mich über Kritik, wenn möglich gute *zwinkert*

P.S Um mir die Rechtschreibung nochmals anzusehen, nimm ich mir später Zeit *g* aber ich hoffe das es nicht zu viele Fehler hat.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und.. Ich hoffe auch, das es wieder etwas mehr Schreiberlinge gibt, der letzte Beitrag ist schonwieder fast nen Monat alt... LEIDER!!!

MFG
Iramo






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tergenna (17. Juli 2009)

[ooc] 
heyho, iramo! schön, dass du mitschreibst, aber vielleciht hättest du dir doch etwas mehr als die ersten5 Seiten und die 4 letzten posts ansehen sollen^^ Inzwischen ist nämlich eigentlich gerade Nacht, und die Kämpfe zwischen den Fraktionen sind erloschen, nachdem die Geißel _zufälligerweise_ ebenfalls orgrimmar angegriffen hat. Horde & Allianz mussten zum Teil miteinander gegen die Untoten kämpfen, um sie zurückzudrängen. Jetzt ruhen eigentlich alle grade in ihren Lagern oder schmieden ihre Intrigen & Pläne. Aber du kannst deinen Beitrag, glaub ich, stehen lassen und dann den nächsten einfach in einer Szene in ungefähr der gleichen Tageszeit wie die allgemein jetzt herrschende spielen lassen.
nice, dass wir jetzt mehr mitglieder haben xD               -Anni-
[/ooc]


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juli 2009)

Und ich sitze Gefesselt unter der Erde und warte auf Suiny und Artherk, und bin kurz davor geopfert zu werden, damit ein paar Alte Goetter wieder ans Licht koennen und den Weltuntergang bringen.


----------



## Iramo (25. Juli 2009)

ooc

mist xD
tut mir ja leid, aber das dauert soooo lange bis man alles gelsesn hat *gähn* 
ich werd mir aber glaube ich denoch mal die letzten seiten durchlesen damit auch ich auf dem neusten standt bin xD

iramo 

/ooc


----------



## Al Fifino (26. Juli 2009)

Das leise Klopfen an der Tür wurde von einem Husten, schlurfenden Schritten und den geseufzten Worten "Ich komme ja schon, Mann!" beantwortet. Einen Moment später öffnete sie sich einen Spalt breit, gerade genug, dass eines der Äuglein des Trolls durch die Ritze schauen konnte und aufgrund des heraus schwellenden Rauchs, der aus der Hütte in die Freiheit des Himmels drang, doch nichts erkannte. "Wer ist da?"
Belgo schmiss sich mit seinem gesamten Gewicht gegen die Tür, was den Troll dahinter praktisch in seinen Sessel katapultierte und das Holz gegen die Wand schmetterte. Der Lärm war wohl höchstwahrscheinlich in einer Entfernung von wenigen Schritten nicht zu überhören, aber andererseits auch nicht laut genug, um gleich halb Orgrimmar aufzuwecken - und somit für den Untoten erträglich. Kaum dass er auf dem mit Teppichen ausgelegten Boden stand, schmiss Belgo die Tür bereits wieder ins Schloss und drehte den Schlüssel um. Das Schloss rastete beruhigend laut ein.
Mit einem leisen Seufzer drehte sich der Wandelnde zu dem Troll um und grinste ihn schief an. "Tut mir leid, Sandjo, aber wenn ich länger da draußen herum gestanden wäre, wäre ich jetzt wahrscheinlich ein toter Mann."
"Du bist tot," merkte der Troll mit heiserer Stimme an und kratzte sich abschätzend am Kinn. Seine länglichen, nach vorne gerichteten Hauer bewegten sich hin und her, als er überlegte und dabei mit den Zähnen mahlte, wie er es immer tat. "Okay, Mann. Was machst du hier?"
"Hatte mir gedacht, ich schaue mich mal wieder in Orgrimmar um. Ich hatte keinen bestimmen Auftrag."
"Du hast gehofft, du könntest die Leichen fleddern."
Belgo konnte sich ein breites Grinsen nicht verkneifen, als er gemächlich zu dem sitzenden Troll hinüber ging. "Ich habe das Gefühl, du kennst mich wie kein anderer." Mit abschätzendem Blick musterte ich seine lederne Schürze, die er trug, und die aus dem gleichen Material bestehende Hose, die einige Brandlöcher aufwies. "Du solltest dir mal neue Klamotten zulegen, mein Freund."
"Lass die Klamotten meine Sorge sein, Mann." Ein dümmliches Grinsen breitete sich über das Gesicht des Sitzenden aus, als er eine angefeuerte Pfeife von dem Tischchen nahm, das neben dem gemütlichen, aus Seidenstoff gefertigten Sessel stand, und genüsslich daran zog. Während er eine Rauchwolke, die dicht genug war, um sein Gesicht zu verhüllen, ausstieß, reichte er das Ding an Belgo. "Hier, nimm 'nen Zug, Mann. Davon bekommst du wieder 'nen klaren Kopf."
"Davon bekomme ich wohl eher das Gegenteil," wehrte der Untote lachend ab. "Ich brauche nur einen Schlafplatz, mehr nicht. Zumindest für diese Nacht, okay?"
Die Augen des Trolls blitzten belustigt auf. "Mein Haus ist dein Haus, Mann. Und morgen erzählst du mir, was du wieder verbockt hast, damit ich was zum Lachen habe."

[Der Dolch, den Belgo verloren hat, weist übrigens eine hauchfeine Gravur am Griff auf. Die Buchstaben bilden das Wort "Sandjo".]


----------



## Artherk (26. Juli 2009)

Noch an den Fels gelehnt dachte der junge Jäger über die Situation nach. Er fragte sich: " Wo steckt nur dieser nichtsnutzige Kampfer, und wie komm ich zu ihm hmm? "  Gedankenversunken streichelt er seinen weißen tiger shadow der neben ihm lag...
____

so kampfer jetz brauch ich infos wo ich hinmuss^^


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2009)

OOc:Ich habe doch einige seiten davor mit dir gesprochen^^
Zur erinnerung: Tunnelsysthem unter Ogrimmar von den Nerubern, und das ich eigentlich bei der argentummdaemmerung die wegen der Geisselangriffe in dem Ort ist anzutreffen sein sollte.


----------



## Tergenna (31. Juli 2009)

Obwohl Tergenna wusste, dass ihre Suche wahrscheinlich fruchtlos bleiben würde, spähte sie immernoch von den Dächern nach dem Dieb.
Es ging ihr inzwischen nicht mehr wirklich um den Brief, den sie sowieso als nutzlos befand, sondern eher darum, es dem untoten heimzuzahlen, dass er sie um ihren Schlaf und ihr Geld -beziehungsweise das des Orks- gebracht hatte. (Dass sie selbst die Bindung des Geldbeutels zum Zereissen gebracht hatte, ließ sie in ihren von Wut genährten Gedankengängen nicht zu) Am Schlimmsten war jedoch die Demütigung, so bedroht worden zu sein. Hätte sie doch nur ihre Waffen gehabt! 
In diesem Moment trat sie ins Leere ... nicht ganz ins Leere, es war eins von den Dächern, die noch nicht vollständig mit Holz gedeckt waren, sondern noch instabil und provisorisch mit Leder abgedeckt waren, aber der Fall kam überraschend und der Aufprall war hart.
Benommen rappelte sie sich halb hoch. "Heute ist echt nicht mein Tag", murmelte sie.
Der Besitzer des Hauses ließ nciht lange auf sich warten. Die Tür zu dem Raum prallte gegen die Wand und das dadurch verdächtig knarzende Dach, schien in den wenigen Balken noch mehr zu erbeben, als der bullige Ork anfing zornig loszubrüllen. Er schien in keiner äußerst guten Stimmung zu sein. Der Schlafmangel zeichnete sich deutlich ab: dunkle Augenringe, nach unten verzogene Mundwinkel, heisere (aber dennoch laute) Stimme, miese (eventuell berechtigte) Laune und rote Augen (die allerdings auch bei ausgeschlafenen orks auftreten).
"Seid ihr Leute von allen guten Geistern verlassen!?! Nachts rennt ihr auf durch die Straßen, tagsüber klaut ihr mein Geld, jetzt zerstört ihr auch mein Dach!!
Ihr verdammten Schurken habt wohl keinerlei Respekt vor normalen Leuten, die nachts schlafen!"
Tergenna hörte nur halb hin; sie hatte für den Tag schon genügend Kampfgebrüll gehört um dagegen abggehärtet zu sein und hatte gerade etwas äußerst interessantes bemerkt. Der Dolch, der dem laufenden Gerippe gehört hatte, steckte immernoch zitternd im Holz neben ihr, kaum 20 Zentimeter von ihr entfernt. Sie hatte Glück gehabt, dass er nicht sie getroffen hatte. Das interessante war, dass die ansonsten recht schlicht gehaltene Waffe eine feine Verzierung am Griff aufwies. Sie betrachtete sie genauer und las, was dort stand.
"Sandjo wird noch von mir zu hören bekommen!! Andauernd tanzen seine Schurkenfreunde auf den Dächern herum! Würde er nicht in der Gegend wohnen, wäre es hier ruhiger! ich seh doch wie er mit diesen hinterlistigen Typen Freundschaft schließt!"
Sie horchte auf, das könnte ihr weiterhelfen. "Wer?", fragte sie.
Aus dem Schimpfrhytmus gekommen, ob dieser schamlosen Anmaßung ihn zu unterbrechen, starrte der Ork sie kurz ungläubig an, bevor er anfing von Schurken kollektiv auf sie persönlich in seiner Schimpftirade umzusteigen. Ungeduldig schnappte sie sich den Dolch und fauchte den Hysteriker an: "sei still, ich glaube jeder im Umkreis von einer Meile weiß jetzt, dass du unzufrieden bist!" Ruhiger aber genervt fuhr sie fort: "Es wäre zu gütig, wenn Sie mir Sandjos Adresse geben könnten."
Anstatt es ihr zu sagen polterte die Grünhaut weiter. "Ich wusste sofort, dass das mit diesem benebelten Schwachkopf zu tun hat! Morgen WERDE ich zu ihm gehen und Ersatz für mein Dach fordern! Und wenn er nicht bezahlt werde ich ihn aus seinem Drecksloch von Wohnung treiben und wir können einen ordentlichen Nachbarn ins Eckhaus ziehen lassen!"
Tergenna setzte dem Kopfschmerzen erregenden Wortschwall ein Ende, indem sie dem Ork mit dem Griff des Dolchs in die Magengrube rammte.
"Was für Leute es doch gibt, wegen so etwas auszuflippen", sagte sie zu sich selbst, während sie sich die Schläfen massierte. Sie betrachtete den am Boden liegenden japsenden Ork und fand, dass das auch nciht ganz ihre Art war. Normalerweise hätte sie ihn sicher netter zum Schweigen bringen können.
"So, ein Eckhaus also.", murmelte sie.

----------------

[ooc] irgendwie kam mir grade in den Sinn, unschuldige Zivilisten mit reinzuziehen. Gut, vielleciht hab ich den Ork auch etwas nach unserer Nachbarin gestellt, aber ich kann sie einfach nicht leiden xD Eigentlich passt diese Persönlichkeit nicht zu Orks, aber Trolle sind zu gechillt, Tauren zu vernünftig und zu Untoten und Blutelfen finde ich passt es nicht, wenn sie in Orgrimmar wohnen, also hab ich nciht die große Wahl gehabt. [/ooc]


----------



## Iramo (31. Juli 2009)

Naja... hmpf..
Ich hab grad nicht sone Idee wie ich in dasGeschehen eingreifen soll..
Vielleicht kann einer auf Iramo zugehen..?
Is noch schwierig so plötzlich mit zu schreiben :/

mfg 
Iramo


----------



## Bandos (1. August 2009)

Es war dunkel und kalt, Teskahr versuchte sich zu erinnern " verdammt wo bin ich hier bloß...und warum kriege ich so schlecht Luft?!" er fuhr sich mit der Hand über das Gesicht und siehe da er konnte wieder etwas erkennen. Sein erstaunter Blick wanderte auf seine Hand "was zur Hölle ist das? Wo bin ich hier bloß gelandet, dass ich auf einmal einmal ein vermodertes stück Leinen in der Hand halte?" Teskahr schaute sich um und ihm fiel auf das er inmitten eines Müllberges saß, es Stank nach Unrat, vermoderten Früchten und verwesenden Fleisch.
Er schaute an sich herunter, seiner schwarze lederrüstung die er vom SI:7 bekommen hatte war von Blut überströmt und in seinen ,schulterlangen Tiefschwarzen eigentlich zu einem Zopfgebunden, Haaren hingen vergammelte Essensreste. langsam kroch die Erinnerung in ihm wieder hoch, es war wahrscheinlich Mittag und die Sonne stand Hoch am Horizont, als er zu einem Angriff auf Orgrimmar beordert wurde und genau an diesem Tag, oder vielleicht auch einem anderen tag dieser Woche, begann der Angriff.
 Sie kämpften verlustreich aber ausgeglichen mit der Horde, bis auf einmal woher auch immer diese verdammte Geißel auftauchte. während er nachdachte versuchte Teskahr sich auf zustellen und merkte das ihm jeder verdammte Knochen so Weh tat als Wäre eine Horde Pferde über jeden einzelnen getrampelt.
Da kam auch der letzte erinnerungsfetzen zurück. Die Geißel attackierte von der Flanke mit riesigen Fleischklöpsen, die aus verschiedenen Leichenteilen zusammengenäht worden zuschienen. Diese Kreaturen rannten erbarmungslos in die Allianzstreitkräfte und einer dieser Kreaturen erwischte ihn mit einem mächtigen schwung der Breitseite seiner Axt. danach hatte er einen schönen Flug über die Stadtmauer von Ogrimmar gehabt. "verdammt warum passiert so ein mist auch immer mir? Ich dachte ich hab mir diesen Scheiss nur eingebildet!" während er diesen satz mit Hochrotem Kopf ausrief, trat er gegen einen verbeulten Eimer der auf dem Müllberg lag, leider verlor er wieder das gleichgewicht und fiel mit dem Hinterkopf auf einen harten Gegenstand.
Damit wichen wieder alle sinne aus ihm und er verlor erneut das Bewusstsein. 
Ihm schien es aber so als hätte er in weiter Ferne noch eine Siluette auf den Dächern erkannt.....   

/ooc hab schon mal mit nem Jäger mitgeschrieben aber das hab ich nicht sogut hingekriegt deswegen schreib ich mit ihm hier weiter.


----------



## Silenzz (2. August 2009)

Suiny schlich sich um die Ecke des nächstbesten Zeltes nur um wieder aus den Schatten herauszutreten und dann wieder loszursprinten. Sie jagte so schnell sie konnte um die Ecken und entfernte sich immer weiter von dem Schauplatz des Kampfes doch sie war keine 5 Minuten am rennen, als die Nachtelfe schon die Hörner der Wachen hören konnte. Anscheinend hatte man die Leichen gefunden und das war kein gutes Zeichen. Weit vor ihr konnte sie schon die Hörner der Wachen hören die am anderen Ende des Zeltlagers der Allianz postiert waren, dann neben ihr und dann weit hinter ihr. Ein entkommen aus diesem Lager wäre jetzt ein fast unmögliches Unterfangen, da in wenigen Minuten warscheinlich nicht nur alle Wachen auf den Beinen waren, sondern auch alle Soldaten der Allianz. Allerdings hatte Suiny auch gar nicht vor aus dem Lager rauszukommen, sie würde jetzt einfach gemütlich zu ihrem Schlafplatz jagen und sich dort genüsslich aufs Ohr hauen. Selbst wenn sie jetzt ein Soldat der Allianz bemerken sollte, wäre es unwarscheinlich sie so weit von dem Platz des Verbrechens zu verdächtigen, er würde warscheinlich vermuten, dass sie irgend ein wichtiges Dokument für irgend einen wichtigen Hauptmann transportieren musste und jeder Versuch sie zu stoppen, würde schon irgendwie hart geahndet werden. Die Nachtelfe bremste abrupt ab und lief ganz gemächlich zu ihrem Zelt, sie legte sich gerade hin als ein weiteres Horn erschall, der allmorgendliche Apell und man konnte schon im Osten die ersten Aufläufer der Sonne sehn.
"Und so beginnt ein neuer Tag." dachte sich Suiny.

Denke mal so langsam kann man sich aus der Nachtaktiven Phase herausbegeben und sich wieder den Kämpfen widmen, allerdings muss das ja jetzt nicht sofort passieren.
Ahja bin jetzt aus 2 Wochen Portugal wiedergekommen sorry das es solang gedauert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

/oockay, ich mach auch mit...  Ich bin eine Blutelfensöldnerin auf Seiten der Horde. Mein Name ist Limelda. Ich habe von meine Mutter, die Hochelfe war, blaue Augen geerbt( okay, nicht wirklich, aber ich hätte gerne etwas besonderes...)Ist zwar eigentlich nur ein Twink, aber ich will auch mal bei der Horde mitmischen.Ich habe eine rot- goldene Lederrüstung an, ein Schwert, vor allem aber einen goldenen Bogen aus Quel'thalas und Pfeile miit rot gefärbten Federn. Wie mein Begleiter aussieht, bleibt euch überlassen.
ooc/

Blut. Gebrüll. Tote. Sie stand auf einem Hügel und überblickte mit ihren blauen Augen das Schlachtfeld. Ihr weißblondes Haar wehte im Wind, und in ihren langen Ohren klang der Schlachtlärm doppelt so laut. An ihrer Seite stand ihr Gefährte Lasorus, dem mit seinem magischem, schwarzviolett aufleuchtendem Schild umherschwirrende Pfeile, Feuerbälle und ähnliches davon abhielt, sie zu töten. "Wir sollten langsam eingreifen, Lima. ",sagte er. Die Angesprochene sah dem Elfen in die grünen Augen. &#8222;Ach Laso, du weißt doch genau, dass die alten Taktiken aus Quel&#8217;Thalas nicht mehr greifen. Wir sind für die Sonnenkordel einfach nicht genug, und vom Luchspelz will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.&#8220;, sagte sie und lächelte auf eine Art und Weise, von der sie wusste, dass sie ihn verrückt machte. Er seufzte: &#8222;Du bist die Strategin, nicht ich.&#8220; Limeldas Lächeln wuchs in die Breite. &#8222; Ach? Sag bloß? Wir sollten besser hier runter. Da vorne ist eine Gruppe Zwerge. Für meinen Geschmack etwas zu nah.&#8220;  Jetzt grinste auch Lasorus.
&#8222; Bitte, bitte...Aber gehen?&#8220;, fragte er, und sein Lächeln verwandelte sich in eine dämonische Fratze. &#8222;ANAR'ALAH BELORE!&#8220; , schrie Limelda, zog ihr Schwert , reckte es in die Richtung der aufgehenden Sonne und hinter ihr fielen fünf Dutzend Sin&#8217;dorei in den Kampfschrei mit ein.


----------



## Bandos (3. August 2009)

"ahhhh.... mein Kopf" stöhnte Teskahr während er sich von seinem unfreiwilligen Schlafgemach langsam aufrichtete. "ok ich wurde von einer Monstrosität über die stadtmauern von Orgrimmar geschleudert, bin in einem Müllhaufen gelandet und zuguter letzt auf ihm noch ausgerutscht und hab mich dabei selber ausgeknocked....was soll da noch groß kommen?" zählte er mit einer nachdenklichen Miene auf, während er seine Ausrüstung überprüfte. "verdammt...kein Blitzpulver mehr, keine Ablenkungsbomben, keine verbände und mein zweites Teufelseisen Langschwert fehlt muss mir wohl während des Fluges abhanden gekommen sein.....damit würde ich sagen sind die guten drei dinge aufgebraucht". Langsam ging auch schon die Sonne auf und begann die nacht in Ogrimar zu verschlingen. "ich hab zwar keinen Plan was ich jetzt machen soll aber ich sollte dem nachgehen was ich zuletzt gesehen habe....diese merkwürdige siluette, die sah mir fast wie die eines gleichgesinnten aus....." flüsterte Teskahr mit einem boshaften Grinsen, damit tauchte er in die verbliebene Nacht ein, das einzige das ihn jetzt noch veriet waren seine stechend grüne Augen die wie Smaragde in der Dunkelheit aufblitzten.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

„Bogenschützen!“, schrie Limelda.: „Zu den Magiern! Fußsoldaten nach vorn! Jetzt mischen wir den Laden mal auf!“
Sie legte einen ihrer außergewöhnlich langen Pfeilen an den Bogen, zog die Sehne zurück und brachte einem weiterem Feind den gefiederten Tod. Neben ihr ließ Lasorus einen feurigen Regen auf die Feinde niederprasseln, die in ihnen glänzenden Rüstungen vor dem Zorn des Hexenmeisters in etwa wenig sicher waren wie vor den Blitzschlägen der... 
Moment, Blitzschläge? Sie sah sich um. Wo zum Teufel hatte sich ein Schamane... Limeldas Kinnlade klappte auf ihr Schlüsselbein. Entweder war sie verrückt geworden, oder da stand wirklich eine Draeneischamanin und schmolz gerade min einem Lavaschwall einen Nachtelfen mitsamt Rüstung ein. Anscheinend hatte die Schamanin ihren Blick bemerkt, denn sie beschwor ein paar Blitze herauf, die eine Gruppe Zwerge um sie herum grillte, schlug einem Gnom mit ihrer Axt den Schädel in 2 Hälften und rannte zu ihr. Dabei formte sie mit den Händen das Zeichen der Verbannten. Die Elfe atmete auf. Eine Abtrünnige also...


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Die aufgehende Sonne tauchte ganz Durotar in ein warmes Licht,das sich im glänzenden Brustpanzer eines Tauren spiegelte.Der Taure ließ seinen Blick über das verwüstete Schlachtfeld gleiten und beim Anblick der Toten überkam ihn Trauer.Aber auch Wut.Wut über sich selbst.Als er wie im Blutrausch durch die Feindesherden wütete,seinen Gegnern mit lautem Knacken das Genick brach,seinen Schild mit einem dumpfen Knall gegen seine Widersacher schlug und ihnen mit einem lautem Krachen die Knochen zertrümmerte.Doch all das war jetzt umsonst.Die Krieger der Allianz wären eine große Unterstützung im Kampf gegen Arthas und seine Geisel geworden,jedoch halfen die Kadaver auf dem Schlachtfeld nurnoch dem Lichkönig,der mit ihnen seiner Armee zahlreiche weitere Guhle und Skelette hinzufügen konnte.
In der Ferne hörte er die Schreie von Kämpfenden.War die Geisel etwa schon wieder zurück?Oder prallten Truppen der Horde und Allianz aufeinander?Er musste es herausfinden und begab sich sofort in Richtung der Kriegsschreie.Die Schreie der Kämpfer wurden immer lauter,als er in einem kleinem Vorposten der Allianz ankam.Es gab keine Lebenden mehr dort.Die Krieger wurden schwer verwundet,manche wurden von mächtigen Zaubern getroffen und waren auf der Stelle tot.
Als er aufsah,bemerkte er eine Draenei,die auf eine Armee Blutelfen zurannte.Doch statt anzugreifen,begrüßte eine junge Elfe die Schamanin.Was ging dort vor?
--------------
Müsste jetzt alle von dir angesprochenen Themen geändert haben,allerdings ist die Geschichte jetzt kürzer.8:00 Uhr ist definitiv zu früh...


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

OOC Les mal richtig! Sie greift die Blutelfen nicht an, sie hilft ihnen.Und ich willsie auch nicht töten, sondern bin erleichtert, dass sie und hilft. Außerdem geht gerad die Sonne auf,wie du in den letzten drei Beiträgen lesen kannst. Für Vollmond etwas früh? Und eine Schamanin gegen eine kleine Armee ist vielleicht etwas arg wahnsinnig.

Danke


----------



## Bandos (5. August 2009)

Die Sonne schien mit jeder sekunde weiter in den Himmel zusteigen und damit Ogrimmar immer mehr in seinen Schönen Roten und Brauen Tönen erscheinen zulassen. 
So schön dieses Schauspiel auch anzusehen war, umso weniger verstecke baten sich nun als zur nacht die bis vor kurzem hier herrschte. "Ok ich muss mich beeilen, ich glaube ich bin in dieser Richtung schon sehr richtig" sagte teskahr während er auf das zerstörte Lederdach vor sich schaute, er musste unweigerlich ein wenig auflachen als er sich vorstellte wie es wohl ausgesehen haben musste als hier ein Taure oder Orc hereingefallen ist. "ok irgendwie muss ich rauskriegen wohin diese Gestalt gegangen ist" dachte er leise bei sich, während sein Blick in der Umgebung umherwanderte und apprupt hängen blieb "Bingo! da hab ich doch meine Spur" 
Jetzt mit dem aufgehenden Licht konnte er merkwürdige Spuren entdecken, die eine mischung aus Dreck und Blut zusein schienen. "daraus schließe ich mal das dies Fußspuren sind und das die Gestalt die hier vorbei kam in der Schlacht um Ogrimmar gekämpft hat....das heißt mein potenzielles Opfer ist erschöpft und hat wahrscheinich etwas sehr wichtiges zu erledigen gehabt, sonst würde man ja nicht bei später nacht durch Ogrimar hetzen ......und das heißt wiederum das dieser jemand dafür wahrscheinlich auch gut dafür entlohnt werden wird."
noch ein letztes mal schätzte er die Fußspuren ab und war sich sicher das es schonmal kein Taure und auch kein Orc gewesen sein konnte, dafür waren die spuren zuklein und die anordnung zu überdacht. "Meine vermutung wahr also richtig, es wird wohl ein gleichgesinnter sein" er abscheute das Wort wie man diejenigen nannte die mit mehr oder weniger fairen Mitteln Kämpften, zu denen er selber gehört. 
"dann will ich dieser Spur mal folgen und hoffen das ich diesen jemand einhole". Damit zog Teskahr sein verbliebenes, aus teufelseisen gefertigtes Schwert, strich noch einmal über die rötliche Klinge und begann nun mit der schnellen Verfolgung der Spur, bereit jeden der sich ihn in den weg stellt zutöten.
"ich glaube meine pechsträhne scheint nun vorbei zusein" ein lächeln huschte über sein Gesicht das durch eine Maske verhüllt war.

/ooc würde mich freuen wenn Al oder Tergenna weiterschreiben würden^^ da ihr die beiden  seid die ich im visier habe /ooc off


----------



## Tergenna (5. August 2009)

Tergenna hatte sich schon längst aus dem Loch wieder aufs Dach geschwungen und einen sich windenden, leise wimmernden Ork zurückgelassen. Das passte eigentlich so gar nicht zu den Grünhäuten. Normalerweise hätte er sich selbst nach diesem Schlag brüllend auf sie gestürzt. Aber es gab anscheinend auch in einem Kriegervolk ein paar Memmen. Die Sonne begann schon aufzugehen und sie hatte noch immer nicht das Eckhaus gefunden, von dem die Rede gewesen war. Keine Überraschung, denn es gab *viele*. Durch die ganzen schmalen gässchen zwischen den Häusern konnte beinahe jedes zweite als ein Eckhaus bezeichnet werden. 
Inzwischen begann ein Hauch Leben in die Nachbarschaft zu kommen. Aus einigen Hütten oder Häusern kam Gemurmel und ein Baby schrie gedämpft aus einiger Entfernung. In den spärlichen Bäumen sangen ein paar Vögel, ein fernes verschlafenes Brüllen von einem Windreiter war zu vernehmen und die Blutelfe musste sich vor der ersten Tagespatrouille in einem Hauseingang verstecken. Die beiden Grunzer hätten sie bestimmt nicht einfach vorbei gehen lassen, so wie sie aussah. Leute, die so schmutzig waren wie sie, gehörten vor die Tore. In dem Moment bemerkte sie auch ihre Fußspuren, die sie in der Dunkelheit nicht hatte erkennen können. "Verdammter Mist! Die sehen ja wie aufgemalt aus!", fluchte sie leise. Eine Spur aus rotbraunen Stapfen, die selbst auf der rotbraunen Erde gut zu sehen waren zog sich die Straße entlang.
Sie besah sich ihre Stiefel von unten. Es war kaum zu glauben, dass sie immer noch so abfärbten, in was war sie da bloß reingetreten? Sie zog den Dolch und kratzte den ärgsten Schmutz ab und hinterließ, als sie weiterging, auf der Türschwelle einen Haufen Schmutz, zum größten Teil Stücke von halb getrockneten, platt getretenen Gedärmen von Monstrositäten oder anderes, schwerer zu identifizierendes Zeug. Damit blieb auch ein großer Gestanksfaktor zurück.

---------

[ooc] Hey Bandos. Was willst du meiner Schurkin denn noch aufbürden? Eine Verfolgungsjagd auf meine Kosten? xD btw: was für ne rasse is Teskahr?[/ooc]


----------



## Bandos (5. August 2009)

/ooc Teskahr ist ein Mensch Schurke der sich hauptsächlich auf den Kampf spezialisiert hat, und warum er deine Spur verfolgt?^^ ganz einfach er befindet sich als allianz mitglied in einer Horden Hauptstadt(eher ungewollt) und nun muss man ja irgendwie das beste aus der Lage machen/OOC off

Die Fußspuren verliefen über zwei weitere Dächer und verliefen nun auf der daran angrenzenden Straße weiter.
unaufmerksam sprang er nun auf die Straße um ihr weiter zufolgen, doch kurz nachdem er sich aufgerichtet hatte nahm er einen Großen Schatten, der von hinten über ihn schien, war. Alles ging blitzschnell, eine ausweichende Bewegung nach rechts, eine sich in den Boden grabende Zweihandaxt, ein aus der Drehung ausgeführter horizontaler Streich, der in der Hälfte eines Muskolösen Halses sein appruptes ende fand, eine schier nicht endende Fontäne von Blut und ein gesprungener Stich in den Hals des zweiten bevor dieser auch nur "Allianz!" ausrufen konnte. Da lagen sie nun vor ihm im Dreck, zwei Ork patroullien die in ihrem eigenen rotem Lebenssaft lagen, zumindest hatten sie einen schnellen Tod gefunden. Es war nicht seine Absicht irgendjemanden in dieser Stadt zutöten....doch nun hatte er es getan, die stille die für 3 sekunden unterbrochen wurde stellte sich wieder ein. Mit aufgerissenen Augen auf seine Opfer starrend hoffte Teskahr das sie sich hatten verabschieden können von ihren Familien, noch einmal ihrer frau sagen können das er sie Liebe, als sie heute die Schwelle ihres Hauses verließen, im gegensatz zu den meisten anderen war Teskahr jemand der sich an jedes Gesicht seiner Opfer erinnern konnte und auch über die Folgen seiner Taten nachdachte. Apprupt wurde er aus seinen Gedanken gerissen und seine Sinne schärften sofort als er ein Kratzendes Geräusch aus einer nicht allzuweit entfernten Häuserecke Wahrnahm.
Hatte er doch zulaut gemacht?


----------



## Al Fifino (6. August 2009)

Gähnend und sich ungeniert am Allerwertesten kratzend, stapfte Sandjo in dem Haus umher. Er hatte gerade die gemütliche und wohlige Wärme seines Bettes verlassen - eher unfreiwillig, denn die aufsteigende Sonne hatte ihn durch eines der winzigen Fenster so lange mit ihren hellen Strahlen geneckt, bis er einfach nicht mehr hatte weiterschlafen können. Nun, nachdem er den Eingangs- und zugleich Wohnraum durchquert hatte, kam er in der Küche an. Oder eher das, was er als Küche bezeichnete: in einer Ecke des winzigen Raums stand ein hölzerner, schmuckloser Tisch mit dazugehörenden Stuhl. Gleich daneben, gerade weit genug entfernt, um das Holz nicht aus Versehen in Brand zu stecken, war eine Kochstelle aus gebrannten, inzwischen rissigen Ton errichtet worden, die sich nahtlos an die Wand anfügte und den entstehenden Rauch durch den Schornstein in den Himmel über Orgrimmar pustete. 
Mit verschlafenen Augen betrachtete Sandjo das Feuer, das gemütlich darin prasselte, und den bauchigen Kessel, der an einem Haken darüber hing. Leise grunzend trat der Troll an das Gebräu heran, das in dem riesigen Topf blubberte, und ließ gleich darauf ein kehliges, mit schmatzenden Lauten verbundenes Lachen erklingen. Er musste nicht lange überlegen, um zu wissen, wer ihm gerade genug gekochtes Donnerechsenfleisch mit frischem Gemüse und auserlesenen Kräutern zubereitete, um über knapp eine Woche zu kommen. Das Rezept hatte Sandjo von seinem Vater ergaunert, der es nie im Leben herausgerückt hätte - und selbst im Tode ins Grab mitgenommen hatte. Der Troll hatte damals nur einen einzigen Mann gefunden, der sich bereit erklärt hatte, den Sarg auszubuddeln und, den üblen Gestank des Toten ignorierend, das Rezept zu klauen, um den Leichnam danach wieder in Frieden ruhen zu lassen.
In der Küche befand sich diese Person jedenfalls nicht. Sich am Kopf kratzend drehte Sandjo sich um und watschelte zurück in das Wohnzimmer, wo er sich nur kurz umsehen musste, um den Gesuchten zu finden: Belgo saß auf dem nackten Boden vor der Tür, mit dem Rücken an der Pforte gelehnt, und hielt ein Stück Pergament in den Händen. Seine Augen huschten konzentriert über die Buchstaben, inzwischen das vierte oder fünfte Mal, und sein Gesichtsausdruck wurde dabei von Mal zu Mal finsterer.
"Na, steht was Interessantes drin?" fragte Sandjo leichthin, während er sich auf der Suche nach seiner Pfeife machte. Er war sich ziemlich sicher, sie auf den Tisch gelegt zu haben, der neben dem Sessel stand, aber dort befand sie sich nicht mehr.
Belgo knirschte zur Antwort mit den Zähnen. "Ich schätze, mein Überfall auf die Blutelfe war doch keine so gute Idee, wie ich anfangs gedacht hatte," erwiderte er. Mit einem bitteren Lächeln auf den Lippen stand er auf, faltete das Pergament sorgfältig zusammen und steckte es zurück in die Hosentasche. Seine Hand fuhr prüfend über den hervorstehenden Rand des Briefs, bis sich der Untote sicher war, dass das Objekt nicht herausfallen würde; dann wandte er sich mit einem prüfenden Blick an den Troll, der inzwischen seine Pfeife unter dem Sessel wieder entdeckt hatte und diese gerade anfeuerte. "Ich brauche eine neue Waffe."
"Was ist mit der alten?" erwiderte Sandjo neugierig. "Ist sie kaputt gegangen, Mann? Falls das der Fall ist, werde ich nie wieder diesen billigen Stahl kaufen -"
"Ich habe ihn verloren. An die Blutelfe, die ich überfallen habe, um genau zu sein."
Die Miene des Trolls schien einen Moment lang bleich zu werden, bevor sie wieder ihre übliche bläuliche Farbe annahm. "Ich signiere jede meiner Waffen, Mann. Sie weiß, dass das Ding von mir ist."
Belgo starrte den Waffenschmied entgeistert an. "Und das sagst du mir jetzt?!" schrie er wütend, während er zeitgleich einen Blick auf die noch immer verschlossene Tür schmiss. "Schlimmer kann es ja wohl nicht mehr kommen... Eine Waffe, verdammt!" knurrte er den Troll an. Sandjo nickte zustimmend, steckte sich die Pfeife zwischen die Lippen und machte sich an einer unauffällig dastehenden Truhe gleich neben der Tür zu schaffen. Ein leises Klicken verriet, dass er das Schloss geöffnet hatte. Quietschend hob sich der mit eisernen Streben verstärkte Deckel und gab den Blick auf ein buntes Sammelsurium von kurzen Äxten, Schwertern, Dolchen und Messern preis. "Such dir was raus," murmelte der Troll grinsend.
Belgo betrachtete einen Moment lang die eine oder andere Waffe genauer, bis er sich für einen geraden Dolch mit einem grausam gebogenen Widerhaken entschied. Sandjo klopfte dem Untoten aufmunternd auf die Schulter. "Gute Wahl. Wenn du zu stichst, musst du ihn nach oben rausziehen, Mann. Dann sollte es deinem Gegner den Bauch halb aufschlitzen. So ist das Ding zumindest gedacht..."
"Danke," erwiderte Belgo knapp, steckte den Dolch in seinen Gürtel und ging auf die Tür zu. Mit einigen schnellen Handgriffen war sie entriegelt und schwang langsam auf. Vorsichtig blickte der Untote die Straße auf und ab, konnte jedoch niemanden entdecken.
"Ich danke fürs Essen."
Ein kurzes Lächeln huschte über die Lippen des Wandelnden, bevor er sich die Kapuze seines Umhangs überwarf und durch den schmalen Spalt hindurch schlüpfte. Einen Moment lang blendete ihn das gleißende Licht der Sonne und entlockte ihm ein gepeinigtes Grunzen, bis er seine Kapuze tiefer ins Gesicht zog und seine Augen vor dem Himmelsstern schützte. Mit zusammengekniffenen Augen ging er eiligen Schrittes die Gasse entlang.
Wenn die Blutelfe den Namen auf der Waffe gesehen hatte, und Belgo ging davon aus, dass sie schlau genug war, um ihn zu bemerken, dann würde es nicht mehr lange dauern, bis sie hier aufkreuzte.

[ooc] Macht was draus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/ooc]


----------



## Bandos (6. August 2009)

Langsamen Schrittes näherte sich Teskahr des Häusereingangs aus dem er kurz zuvor Dieses Geräusch vermutet hatte. Der Eingang lag innerhalb einer kleinen Biegung der Straße auf der er sich befand, was ihn die Ecke schlechter einsehen ließ. nurnoch wenige Meter trennten ihn von seinem Ziel, er fasste nun ein wenig fester um den Griff seiner Waffe, schließlich könnte hinter dieser Ecke alles lauern, vielleicht war es ein Hinterhalt vielleicht auch nur irgendein kleines Tier, aber sein Meister hatte ihn gelehrt auf wirklich alles gefasst zusein. Nun stand er unmitelbar vor der Ecke, er atmete noch einmal kaum hörbar ein und sprang kampfbereit in den Häusereingang. "was zur...!" mehr brachte er nicht heraus, denn vor ihm lag ein kleiner haufen, der aus nicht erkennbaren resten bestand und genau die gleiche Farbe hatte wie die Spuren denen er kurz zuvor gefolgt war. seine verwunderte Miene entgleiste kurz danach zu einer Grimasse "urgh..das stinkt ja bis zum Himmel!" würgte er heraus während er versuchte den gestank mit einer fächernden handbewegung zuvertreiben, obwohl es wirklich unerträglich war, hatte Teskahr sich wieder gefangen
"Das heißt dann wohl das der jemand den ich suche seiner Spuren bemerkt hat und nun sich derer entledigt hat....". Er schaute, an die Wand gelehnt, in den weiteren Verlauf der gasse in die wohl sein Ziel geflüchtet war "absolut keine weiteren Sp.." weiter kam er nicht, da er blitzschnell sich in den Häusereingang zurückgezogen hatte. Sein Herz schlug um einiges schneller als zuvor, er vernahm seinen eigenen rasenden herzschlag nun selbst, bis dieser sich schnell wieder legte, denn eine komplett in schwarz gekleidete Gestalt kam gerade um die nächste Biegung gelaufen.....
"mir muss schnell was einfallen...die toten wächter liegen immer noch in der Straße und alamierte Bürger kann ich jetzt noch nicht gebrauchen..."

/OOC ich hoffe ich hab damit was raus gemacht^^ ich hoffe unsere beiden Charaktere lernen sich damit kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btw: mein Charakter kann ein bisschen eure Sprache Sprechen (hat ja schon lange im Außendienst gearbeitet^^)/OOC off


----------



## Tergenna (20. August 2009)

Tergenna bemerkte mit dem immer stärkeren Licht auch immer mehr Dreck und Schmutz. "Ein Königreich für ein Bad", seufzte sie niedergeschlagen.
Dennoch war sie immer noch, oder besser wieder, blank und ihr untoter Freund ebenfalls noch verschwunden. Man sollte meinen, dass man einen halb zerfallenen Körper mindestens eine Meile gegen den Wind riechen könnte, aber diese Verlassenen schienen selbst gegen das ein Mittelchen gefunden zu haben.
Sie war nahe daran, die Suche aufzugeben und einfach wieder vor die Tore zu gehen - oder besser einfach abzuhauen nach Unterstadt oder Silbermond.
Dann verwarf sie den Gedanken an Unterstadt schnell wieder; Untote hatte sie in den letzten Stunden eindeutig genügend gesehen und die meisten davon hatten versucht sie zu töten oder sie beraubt. In dem Moment roch sie den unverwechselbaren und eigentlich recht angenehmen Geruch einer Pfeife. Ihre Graskenntnisse gingen nicht weit, aber sie meinte eine Note Schlingendorntal-Tabak herauszuschnuppern. Ein erschöpftes Grinsen auf den Lippen folgte sie dem Geruch. Pfeifenkraut am Morgen deutete auf einen Troll hin. Im Grunde deutete Pfeifenkraut zu jeder Stunde auf Trolle hin. Jedoch musste sie sich verstecken, noch bevor sie den Verbreiter des Geruchs gefunden hatte, denn die Leute kamen aus ihren Häusern um trotz des Belagerungszustandes ihren Tätigkeiten nachzugehen. Zwei Orks schlenderten die Straße entlang.
"Ahh, der gute Sandjo schmaucht wieder eine." - "Mit dem Geruch wachen wir morgens auf und schlafen abends ein", lachte der andere.
Tergenna fand sich in ihrem Verdacht bestätigt.
Währenddessen drang aus der Richtung, aus der sie gekommen war eine ärgeriche Stimme: "Wer hat vor meinem Haus sein Geschäft verrichtet, das stinkt ja wie auf dem Misthaufen!" Sie entschuldigte sich im Stillen bei dem Bedauernswerten, der den Haufen Dreck von unter ihren Schuhsohlen aus seinem Hauseingang schaffen musste.

[ooc] ich machs dir ein bisschen unbequem, Bandos, versteck dich vor dem wütenden Ork 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/ooc]


----------



## Bandos (20. August 2009)

Teskahr erstarrte sofort als er ein leises Knarrzen vernahm, es kam gerade ein verschlafener Orc aus der Wohnugstür des Häusereingangs herausgetreten und stand nun unmittelbar neben ihm. Er hielt die Luft an und bewegte sich nicht um nicht bemerkt zuwerden, der Orc fing auf einmal an mit wütender stimme an etwas auszurufen er verstand nur Sprachfetzen die irgendwas mit fäkalien zutun hatten und dies hatte anscheinend mit dem Misthaufen zu tun der jetzt vor seiner Wohnungstür lag. er nutzte diesen unaufmerksamen Moment um den Orc auf die Schulter zutippen, dieser drehte sich, immer noch in Rage, um und bekam als danke schön gleich den Gnauf seines schwertes mitten in sein Gesicht. Nach diesem Schlag taumelte der Orc ,der sich nun vor schmerzen sein Gesicht hielt und irgendwelche Flüche hervorbrachte, zurück, nun war Teskahrs chance, er Griff den Arm des Orcs und zog ihn ruckartig zusich um ihn gleich das Knie gegen den Brustkorb zurammen. Die Flüche des orcs waren nun einem jämmerliche Japsen gewichen, also zog er ihn noch einmal ruckartig zusich um ihn sogleich am Hals zupacken und dann mit einem Kräftigen Schwung 
mit dem Kopf zuerst auf den Boden zuwerfen. Ein dumpfes Knallen war zuhören und der Orc lag nun bewusstlos am Boden "Der wird sich noch freuen wenn er wieder aufwacht, davon bekommt man ganz schöne Kopfschmerzen"
sagte Teskahr mit einem leichten Mitleidigen Lächeln auf den Lippen. er warf nun den Orc zurück in sein haus und vergewisserte sich ob niemand weiter hier wohnte. da verahm er alamierende rufe von draussen auf der Straße "verdammt man hat die Wächter gefunden, ich muss schnell verschwinden" dachte er beisich als er losrannte und mit einer Hechtrolle durch ein Fenster auf der anderen Seite des Hauses in eine kleine Nebengasse entkam.

/ooc jetzt wirds schwierig für mich^^, werd das nachher nochma korrekturlesen muss zur Arbeit /ooc off


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

Plötzlich streckte die Draenei in ihre Richtung und rief ein zungebrecherisches Wort aus. Limelda fluchte. Warum beim Licht der Sonne war sie so dumm? Draenei waren doch eine Feinde. Lasorus hatte die Gefahr anscheinend auch erkannt, denn er sprang schützend vor sie und errichtete einen magischen Schutz. Die Schamanin zögerte. Das hätte sie besser nicht tun sollen, denn Laso war mit einem Satz bei ihr  und packte sie bei der Kehle. &#8222; Was? Du dachtest, du könnest einfach die Anführerin der Blutelfen töten? Da hast du dich aber gehörig geschnitten!&#8220;, brüllte er sie auf Thalassisch an und schüttelte sie durch.Doch zu spät. Die Schamanin hatte den Zauber vollendet.

/ooc
Eigentlich nur ein Push, damit das ding mal wieder hochkommt
/ooc off


----------



## Tergenna (6. September 2009)

Tergenna hörte einen Aufruhr aus der Gasse, aus der sie gekommen war. Sie meinte die Worte "...getötet!" "Schweinehunde!" "Wer war das?" und "Da sind Spuren" zu hören. Se wusste zwar nicht, wer von welchem Schweinehund getötet worden war, aber sie wusste, dass es höchstwahrscheinlich ihre Spuren waren, die gemeint waren. Was bedeutete, dass ihnen gefolgt werden würde, was die Verfolger zumindest in ihre Nähe brächte. 
Sie sah sich nach einer Fluchtmöglichkeit um, oder einem Versteck, und verfluchte den kargen Bewuchs und die wenig verspielte Bauart der Orks. Die einzigen Verstecke, die sich boten, waren entweder Häuser oder Dächer. Sie war meistens nicht dreist genug, einfach in fremder Leute Häuser zu gehen, wenigstens bei Tageslicht, also entschied sie sich für die Dächer. Bei Licht konnte man auch sehen, ob man gefährdet war, mit dem nächsten Schritt in jemandes Dachboden zu fallen.
Sie holte einen knappen Anlauf, versuchte sich möglichst leise an einem Türsturz hochzuziehen und hangelte sich zu einem flachen Giebel hoch. Schließlich schaffte sie es, sich im letzten Moment, bevor die Wachen aus der Gasse kamen, flach oben auf das Dach zu legen.
Von dort konnte Tergenna beobachten, wie sich die Orks in Trupps aufteilten und begannen systematisch das Gebiet zu durchkämmen. Sie rutschte einige Zentimeter zurück, um nicht von eventuell nach oben Sehenden bemerkt zu werden. Dann schloss sie die Augen um sich für einen Moment auszuruhen. Die stets warmen Ziegel begannen sie schläfrig zu machen. Aus dem Moment der Ruhe wurde ein Nickerchen.

[ooc] So, jetzt hoffe ich auf ein bisschen Ation von euch Ausgeschlafenen xD Mir fällt auf, dass ich das Schreiben hier immer mehr in ein leicht sarkastisches Thema ziehe^^ Terry Pratchett for the win! [/ooc]


----------



## dragon1 (10. September 2009)

ooc: Kampfer ist laengst tot.


----------



## Tergenna (10. September 2009)

[ooc]Sehr bedauerlich, dragon1, schreibst du mit einem neuen Char weiter? [/ooc]


----------



## dragon1 (10. September 2009)

ooc:wahrscheinlich, muss mich nur noch entscheiden welchem.
Wahrscheinlich ein uebereifriger rekrut, aber noch keine ahnung


----------



## Bandos (12. September 2009)

Teskahr hörte kurz nachdem er der Haus des Orcs verlassen hatte almierende Rufe, und Schritte von schweren Stiefeln.
Nun mussten die beiden toten Wächter gefunden worden sein, das heißt man würde bald systematisch das Viertel durchsuchen. Die Orcs waren waren geschickte Strategen, weswegen er sich sicher war das diese Suche schon in wenigen Minuten organisiert und durchgeführt werden würde. Da die Suchtrupps dann sehr wahrscheinlich aus mehr als 2 Personen bestehen werden, ist ein Kampf gegen sie zwecklos.
" Mir bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig als mich zu verstecken" dachte Teskahr bei sich während er mit seinen Augen die Umgebung nach geeigneten verstecken absuchte.
nun verfluchte er die primitive Lebensweise der Orcs, keine vegitation, keine verwinkelte Bauart und die alles aufhellende Sonne die über Durotar Stand waren dafür verantwortlich das es Kaum verstecke hier gab.
Zwei möglichkeiten blieben ihm, entweder er versteckt sich in einer der Hütten, was aber keine so kluge Idee gewesen wäre da dort auch gesucht werden würde, oder Die Dächer diese waren als einziges schwer einzusehen. teskahr entschied sich gerade für die zweite möglichkeit, als er schon Die schritte von Eisenbeschlagenen Stiefeln aus jeder Gasse in der näheren Umgebung hörte. 
Das Haus vor ihm schien ihm das beste versteck zusein. Ein knapper anlauf, ein kraftvoller Sprung und schon hatte er sich auf das Dach gezogen und sich flach daraufgelegt. 
Kurz darauf kam schon der erste Suchtrupp in der Gasse vorbeigelaufen 
"Ich hab mich nicht getäuscht, Die Stadtwache ist sehr organisiert, nicht einmal eine halbe Stunde und das ganze Viertel wird durchsucht" flüsterte Teskahr während er den vorbeirennenden Suchtrupp hinterherschaute. Teskahr robbte sich ein wenig weiter zurück auf das Dach um nicht entdeckt zuwerden und nun hieß es warten bis sich der Aufruhr gelegt hat.

/ooc mal gucken wie das jetzt weiter geht^^ /ooc off


----------



## Al Fifino (20. September 2009)

Aus den Gassen, die er bereits verlassen hatte, drangen noch einige Rufe, die Belgo allerdings nicht mehr verstand. Einen Moment lang dachte er daran, dass sie womöglich mit ihm zu tun hatten, tat dann aber diesen Verdacht als nichtig ab. Er hatte keine Spuren hinterlassen, nichts Unrechtes getan und einfach nur seinen Weg gegangen. Beruhigt schlenderte der Untote in seinem schwarzen Mantel die Straße entlang und in Richtung Bank. Er wusste noch von früheren Besuchen, dass dort der Windreiter-Turm stand, und angesichts der Belagerung würde es keinen anderen Ausweg als eben jenen, den er hasste, geben.
Wenn er nur daran dachte, wie hoch er über der Erde fliegen würde, drehte sich ihm bereits der Magen um. Sofort knirschte er mit den Zähnen und verfluchte sich selbst. Er brachte wahllos Leute um, sobald sie auch nur den Anschein von einer guten Beute machten, er schnitt fremden Lebewesen die Kehle durch, um dadurch an ein paar Goldmünzen zu gelangen, er vergiftete, mordete, raubte, brandschatzte... Aber er hatte Höhenangst. Er hatte eine Schwäche, die seiner unwürdig war, die er nicht hätte haben dürfen, aber er wurde sie einfach nicht los. Manchmal hatte er sich gefragt, ob sie wohl von seinem früheren Leben stammte, sich dann aber irgendwann damit abgefunden, an jeder Klippe einen Schwindelanfall zu bekommen und sich an das nächstbeste Gebilde zu klammern, dabei die Augen fest zuzudrücken und leise Flüche zu murmeln.
Ein gegrunztes "Halt!" ließ ihn erschrocken zusammen zucken. Schwere Schritte näherten sich von hinten, verbunden mit dem leisen Rasseln eines Kettenhemds und dem wütenden Schnaufen einer massigen Gestalt. Als sich Belgo endlich dazu überwand, sich um zu drehen, tat er einen eiligen Schritt zurück, um der Orkfratze zu entgehen, die direkt vor seiner Nase schwebte und ihn mit skeptischen Augen musterte. "Wer bist du?" grunzte sie ihn an.
"Ein einfacher Reisender," antwortete Belgo beflissen und achtete dabei darauf, sein Gesicht verdeckt zu lassen. "Ich habe Geschäfte in Orgrimmar zu erledigen. Aber sagt, mein Freund, warum diese Aufregung?"
"Einer unserer Wachen ist ermordet worden." Die kleinen Äuglein der Grünhaut verengten sich zu Schlitzen, während sie prüfend die Luft ein sog. Augenblicklich murmelte Belgo zwei Wörter und zeichnete mit einer Hand unter seinem Umhang einen Kreis mit einigen Linien in ihm in der Luft. Der einfache und überaus nützliche Zauber wirkte sofort und versteckte annähernd jeglichen Geruch, der von ihm ausging. Das Gleiche fiel der verdutzten Wache auf, die in ihrer Schnüffelei stoppte und sich zögerlich wieder zu ihrer vollen Größe aufrichtete. "Wie heißt Ihr?"
"Ich werde Farnor Travelmeen genannt. Und ich habe noch einige Geschäfte zu erledigen, also -"
"Zeigt mir Euer Gesicht, Travelmeen." Der Ork grunzte noch einmal zur Bekräftigung seiner Worte und legte dabei seine Hand auf den Kopf der Axt, die in seinem Gürtel steckte. Belgo stieß ein wehleidiges Seufzen aus. "Natürlich."
Im nächsten Moment hatte er einen kraftvollen Sprung nach vorne vollführt, beide Beinen um den Torso des Orks geschlungen und seinen Dolch in die Kehle des Überraschten gerammt. Mit großen Augen und einem entsetzten Röcheln starrte der Totgeweihte seinen Mörder an, während er rückwärts um fiel und laut scheppernd auf dem Boden landete. Mit kaltem Blick zog der Untote die Waffe wieder aus dem Fleisch heraus, riss das Kettenhemd in die Höhe und stach in die Brust des Sterbenden, um ihm seine Qualen zu nehmen. Einen Moment später erschlaffte der bis gerade eben noch zuckende und im Todeskampf verkrampfte Körper vollends.
Mit einigen raschen Bewegungen hatte Belgo dem Toten die Börse abgenommen und die schmutzige Klinge an dem Stoffwams der Orgrimmar-Wache gereinigt. Dann nahm er Anlauf, stieß sich an einer Hauswand ab und erhaschte den Rand eines Dachs, um sich unter Ächzen und Stöhnen auf die Ziegel zu ziehen. Zufrieden nickend betrachtete er kurz sein Opfer, dessen roter Lebenssaft den staubigen Boden tränkte, bevor er über die Spitze des Dachs lief.
Ein kurzer, überraschter Schrei entrang sich seiner Kehle, als er plötzlich mit seinem Fuß an etwas Weichem hängen blieb, stolperte und mitsamt seinem Hindernis in die Gasse unter ihm purzelte. Sein neuer Dolch flog ein paar Schritt weit weg und blieb auf dem rot-braunen Boden liegen. Belgo selbst landete mit dem Kopf voran auf der unnachgiebigen Erde und hörte bei der Landung, wie einige Knochen hingebungsvoll knackten und brachen. Stöhnend rappelte er sich wieder auf, packte seinen Kopf mit beiden Händen und riss ihn in alle möglichen Richtungen, bis er ihn wieder einigermaßen frei bewegen konnte. Es war nicht das erste Mal, dass ihm so etwas passierte, und die Knochen würden aufgrund der unheiligen Magie, die in ihm floss und ihn am Leben erhielt, bald wieder heilen. Der einzige Nebeneffekt waren mörderische Kopfschmerzen, die augenblicklich anfingen, ihn zu peinigen. 
Mit zusammen gekniffenen Augen zog sich der Wandelnde wieder seine Kapuze über, die herunter gerutscht war, und drehte sich grummelnd um. Er verstummte augenblicklich, als er die Gestalt am Boden liegend sah, über die er auf dem Dach gestolpert war und die ihn nicht minder überrascht anstarrte.
_"Dolch!"_ Siedend heiß fiel ihm ein, dass ihm seine Waffe bei dem Sturz abhanden gekommen war. Ohne weiter auf die Blutelfe zu achten, hechtete Belgo die Gasse entlang, griff im Flug nach seinem Messer, rollte sich dann mehr oder minder elegant ab und kam auf beiden Füßen wieder zum Stehen, die Waffe gefechtsbereit in der Hand. "Es sieht so aus, als hätte ich wieder das Vergnügen, meine Liebe," meinte er grinsend.


----------



## Tergenna (20. September 2009)

Sprich mal einer von einem unsanften Erwachen. 
Bevor Tergenna wusste, wie ihr geschah lag sie wieder auf dem staubigen Boden. Aber als sie erkannte, wer sie dorthin getreten hatte, war ihre letzte Schlaftrunkenheit verflogen. Sie sprang auf, was sie gleich darauf bereute. Der Tritt in die Seite schien einige Rippen zumindest angeknackst zu haben und der Sturz hatte auch seinen Tribut gefordert.
"DU!", sie griff nach ihrem Dolch. "Einem Postboten kann kaum etwas schlimmeres passieren, als dich zu treffen!!"
_Oh, wenn ich den in die Finger bekomme, der mir den Brief mitgegeben hat, der wird was erleben!!_
Mit wild funkelnden Augen musterte sie den Untoten. 
"Du gehst mir sowas von auf die Nerven! Weißt du überhaupt, wie schwer es war, ein Eckhaus unter den tausenden hier zu finden?!"


----------



## Bandos (21. September 2009)

Teskahr schaute noch eine Weile in die Richtung in die, die Stadtwache gerannt war.
Er versank so langsam in Gedanken und dachte über seine weitere Vorgehensweise nach, wie er jetzt wohl am besten aus der Stadt kam. Entweder er würde eine riskante Flucht durch die Straßen von ogrimmar wagen um bis zur Stadtmauer zugelangen, um von dieser wieder in die Steppe zukommen, das einzige Problem dabei war das er sich wahrscheinlich beim Sprung von dieser sämtliche Knochen brechen würde un das er von den Pfeilen der Stadtwachen durchlöchtert werden würde wie ein Darnassischer Käse. Oder er versucht eine Kanalisation zufinden durch die er Flüchten könnte, dabei war aber wieder das Problem das er nicht wusste ob Ogrimmar über solch eine Verfügt.
Noch während er so darüber Grübelte was er nun machen sollte, erregte eine komplett in schwarz gehüllte Gestalt seine Aufmerksamkeit. "Ich glaube den Typen kenne ich schon" murmelte er leise während er ihre bewegungen verfolgte.
Die Gestalt war auf jedenfall männlich, dies verriet ihm die Haltung und der Körperbau, so gut er sie durch das gewand ausmachen konnte, etwas breitere Schultern, keine versetzten Schritte und zuguterletzt seine doch auffällig gebückte Haltung, diese kam nur bei männlichen Trollen und den Verlassenen Vor. 
Doch nun erregte etwas anderes seine Aufmerksamkeit, eine Stadtwache näherte sich dieser Person schnellen Schrittes. Als diese ihn Ansprach zuckte er kurz zusammen und drehte sich nach kurzem Zögern um, um sofort einen scnellen Schritt nach hinten zumachen, da ihm der Orc mitten ins Gesichtblickte. 
Den darauf folgenden Wortwechsel konnte Teskahr nicht beiwohnen, da er einerseits die Sprache der Orcs kaum Verstand und anderseits auch zuweit entfernt war um auch nur ein Wort zu verstehen.
Doch aufeinmal, eine Sekunde auf die andere, lag die wache schon auf dem Boden und aus dem hals spritzte pulsierend der Lebenssaft in die Höhe und einen Moment später hatte der Angreifer auch schon das Kettenhemd in die Höhe gerissen und den Finalen Stoß in die Brust des Orcs gesetzt, dieser versteifte noch einmal kurz seinen Körper bevor dieser erschlaffte und regungslos liegen blieb.
Der Mörder nahm Blitzschnell den Geldbeutel ab und säuberte seinen bis vor wenigen Momenten versteckten Dolch an dem Stoffwams des Toten. Mit weit aufgerissenen Augen bewunderte Teskahr die schnelligkeit des Attentäters, diese hätte er ihm nicht zugetraut und wahrscheinlich in dieser Situation auch sein Leben gelassen.
Dieser nahm einen knappen Anlauf und zog sich mehr oder weniger elegant auf das haus neben ihm und schaute noch einmal in die Richtung seines Opfers, um kurz danach seinen Weg fortzusetzen, dieser währte nicht lange und er hörte nur einen kurzen Aufschrei und ein gewaltiges poltern.
Teskahrs neugierde trieb ihn dazu nachzuschauen was passiert war und Sprintete schnell über den Giebel des Daches, um an diesem Hängen zubleiben und ungebremst in die Gasse auf der Häuserrückseite zufallen.
Der Dumpfe Aufprall presste ihm die Luft auf den Lungen und unmittelbar setzte ein ziehender schmerz in seiner linken Schulter ein. Unter einem schmerzerfüllten Stöhnen richtete er sich auf und sah zwei weitere Personen in der Gasse stehen: Den Mann in Schwarz und eine Blutelfe die in eine Rote Lederrüstung gehüllt war.

Der Überraschungsmoment war damit dahin.......


----------



## Bandos (20. Oktober 2009)

-------


----------



## Tergenna (1. Dezember 2009)

Sie war wohl nicht die einzige gewesen, die die glorreich idiotische Idee gehabt hatte, auf die Dächer zu klettern. Noch jemand war tiefer gefallen, als er es getan hätte, wäre er auf der Erde geblieben. Sie konnte sich ein schadenfrohes Lächeln nicht verkneifen, das so gar nicht zu ihrer sonstigen Laune passte.
Es verblich allerdings schnell, als sie sah, was sich da aufrappelte. Sie hatte zwar am vorigen Tag größtenteils mit Untoten gekämpft, in der Nacht im übrigen auch, aber den Allianz-Verräter hatte sie auch nicht vergessen. Er hatte ihr bewiesen was für hinterhältige Schweinehunde Menschen sein konnten, dass sie sogar ihren Verbündeten in den Rücken fielen. 
Sie versicherte sich mit einem Blick zum Untoten davon, dass dieser den Menschen auch nicht erwartet hatte. Gegen eine Übermacht von zwei zu kämpfen war normalerweise kein Problem für sie, allerdings einfacher aus dem Hinterhalt und ausgeschlafen.
Sie zog sich etwas zurück, um beide Gegner im Blick zu haben.

--------

lange lange hab ich nicht mehr geschrieben. inzwischen bin ich endlich mal 16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
vielleicht können wir hier nochmal einen Wiederbelebungsversuch machen.

-Anni-


----------



## ---JO--- (7. Dezember 2009)

ich hab mir eure geschichte angeschaut( geile sache^^) aber das ihr sowas über 2 jahre tut^^
ich hab lange dran gesessen das zu lesen^^
aber da bleibt mir nur eins zu sagen: ihr solltet ein richtiges buch schreiben mit zusammen hang der charaktere und so
naja
vielen dank das ihr euch so viel zeit genommen habt und hoffentlich noch werdet^^ damit diese schlacht nie endet^^


----------

